# [Sponsored] Zowie FK1 Competitive Gaming Mouse review - by Ino



## DeMS

Thx for the review









Edit : getting a 403 Forbidden on the PCB picture.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Thx for the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : getting a 403 Forbidden on the PCB picture.


Ah damn, going to fix that


----------



## Derp

Excellent review.

I hope they release the FK2 soon. When you spoke to Zowie did they mention anything about it? It would be an instant buy for me unless logitech comes out with something small and light with the 3366 by then.


----------



## Necroblob

Another great review. Thank you! The only thing I'm waiting for is to find out whether they release an FK2.


----------



## Sencha

Gotta get one! Excellent review as always


----------



## Ino.

Thanks, I don't know anything about an FK2 unfortunately.


----------



## hiccup

do you notice the rattling of the lens while moving your mouse on the mousepad and not having game sound on?


----------



## turnschuh

Nice review!
Do you use the plastic pad mode on your qck? Does it track as good as the cloth mode?
And could you tell me why the old fks scrollwheel wasnt good for desktop usage. Just because of the 16 steps instead of 24?

Yea and what hiccup asked would be interesting too.^^


----------



## Atavax

thx for the review!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiccup*
> 
> do you notice the rattling of the lens while moving your mouse on the mousepad and not having game sound on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Nice review!
> Do you use the plastic pad mode on your qck? Does it track as good as the cloth mode?
> And could you tell me why the old fks scrollwheel wasnt good for desktop usage. Just because of the 16 steps instead of 24?
> 
> Yea and what hiccup asked would be interesting too.^^


I don't hear the rattleing while moving on the Qck at all. Only when in mid-air.

I tried the plastic pad mode on the Qck+ and it worked just fine, seems to be close to how the LOD was on the FK'14.
And yeah, the old FK scroll wheel with 16 notches made scrolling webpages tiresome. It wasn't that bad, but I never felt the need for a precise wheel as I don't use the wheel in game anyway.


----------



## konr

Cheers for the post man. This is pretty much what I hoped the FK would be when I bought it, as I'm a long time user of the Xai and then the WMO 1.1 and performed very well with those mice compared to other mice I've used since. At least by own standards aimwise. Shame I'm a bit skint atm and can't buy one of these!


----------



## MLJS54

Thanks for the review Ino. Cannot wait to get my hands on one to replace my 2013 FK.


----------



## pox02

What pad you use on tf2?


----------



## boogdud

Ino your review got linked on Zowie's facebook page! Represent!

Great review as always.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> Ino your review got linked on Zowie's facebook page! Represent!
> 
> Great review as always.


Awesome...good work!


----------



## xmr1

Great review as always. I have the same grip as you but smaller hands so I'm also in the group waiting for an FK2 unfortunately. I've wanted an FK for a while but I can't use the weird DPI steps on the 3090 versions.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I don't hear the rattleing while moving on the Qck at all. Only when in mid-air.
> 
> I tried the plastic pad mode on the Qck+ and it worked just fine, seems to be close to how the LOD was on the FK'14.
> And yeah, the old FK scroll wheel with 16 notches made scrolling webpages tiresome. It wasn't that bad, but I never felt the need for a precise wheel as I don't use the wheel in game anyway.


sounds nice then. thank you.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox02*
> 
> What pad you use on tf2?


The pad I use now regularly is the Qpad UC 50.


----------



## Axaion

Seems like a pretty damn good mouse for people that like the huanos and ambidextreous grip


----------



## Atavax

typically despite all zowies using huanos, some feel stiffer then others because of the mouse shape and leverage effecting how stiff they feel. Do these feel identical to the fk?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Wowzers. Outstanding mouse. Will you be keeping it on 500Hz or 1000Hz? Also, you never did mention how to change the polling rate.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Good review as always Ino









Curious when they will be releasing the evo serie with the avago 3310 seeing the 3090 will be EOL.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Also what is the standard LOD? The lowest one possible? Or will I have to change it to get to the lowest one possible?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> typically despite all zowies using huanos, some feel stiffer then others because of the mouse shape and leverage effecting how stiff they feel. Do these feel identical to the fk?


A bit harded than my FK'14, but maybe because it's brand new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wowzers. Outstanding mouse. Will you be keeping it on 500Hz or 1000Hz? Also, you never did mention how to change the polling rate.


I'll keep it on 400 cpi, 1000 Hz for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Also what is the standard LOD? The lowest one possible? Or will I have to change it to get to the lowest one possible?


Standard LOD is cloth pad mode, meaning it is around 1.5 - 1.8 mm on black cloth. The lowest LOD is the plastic pad mode which seems to be around 1 mm on black cloth. Original mode has the highest LOD, don't know exact values of course but it is higher than two CDs (>2.4 mm) and lower than 3.


----------



## Ahnnn

What is the coating used? Rubberised or just plastic? Also great review!


----------



## DivineDark

I hate you Ino... I can't BELIEVE I still have no buying option in the US.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> A bit harded than my FK'14, but maybe because it's brand new.


Damn. Looks like I'll have to mod mine with some Japanese Omrons again when I get it.

How is the texture of the mouse? From the pictures it seems like the FK1 is a little more matte than the FK14 which seems shinier.

How is the click on the middle mouse button? Is it still somewhat mushy?

Does the FK1 have the same mouse feet as the original zowie's? I'm guessing it won't be easy for you to test that unless you replace your mouse feet of yours. The different dimensions make are so similar as to make it hard to tell. I ask because I plan to take mine apart to mod which is probably too much to ask of you









**************

Thanks for the review at any rate. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## discoprince

well done and while i feel the sensei size is too big for an ambi mouse ill still be getting this


----------



## bobsaget

Nice review. I'll get this one to replace my fk2013









+rep


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I hate you Ino... I can't BELIEVE I still have no buying option in the US.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


Ebay had some in stock, I ordered mine last week should be here today or tomorrow. I just checked the link and they sold out.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Ebay had some in stock, I ordered mine last week should be here today or tomorrow. I just checked the link and they sold out.


I know... I've been keeping the look out for them. They popped up on Amazon US day before yesterday, but they sold out instantly.


----------



## zeflow

Great review! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I know... I've been keeping the look out for them. They popped up on Amazon US day before yesterday, but they sold out instantly.


Sorry for going off topic but I've always wondered , Is it because there are very limited quantities or there's really a great demand for it?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Sorry for going off topic but I've always wondered , Is it because there are very limited quantities or there's really a great demand for it?


Probably both in this case. Zowie isn't a super large company and this is the first run for a new mouse. I'd assume they're trying to get it to market as soon as they can to start recouping some of the initial costs. That means pushing the run out to stores very quickly, before they've had a chance to stockpile a bit. On top of that, their twitter and this website blew up as soon as the mouse was announced. Pretty safe to assume there's a decent demand for it, especially if you take in to account the massive number of Quake and CS 1.6 players that are Zowie fanboys.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Damn. Looks like I'll have to mod mine with some Japanese Omrons again when I get it.
> 
> How is the texture of the mouse? From the pictures it seems like the FK1 is a little more matte than the FK14 which seems shinier.
> 
> How is the click on the middle mouse button? Is it still somewhat mushy?
> 
> Does the FK1 have the same mouse feet as the original zowie's? I'm guessing it won't be easy for you to test that unless you replace your mouse feet of yours. The different dimensions make are so similar as to make it hard to tell. I ask because I plan to take mine apart to mod which is probably too much to ask of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **************
> 
> Thanks for the review at any rate. Can't wait to get mine.


Coating is a bit more grainy, feels good though.

MMB feels like on my FK'14, wouldn't call it mushy though.

Mouse feet are exactly the same, so no problem there.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> To *me* this is almost the perfect shape for an ambidextrous mouse. The wider base makes my contact point with the lower palm more relaxed, the middle area is exactly that much wider that my pinky can grip it in a relaxed manner, but still firmly. It also is (iirc) the lightest 3310 mouse so far, so that's a bonus too. If the mouse had some more height to it it would even be great for a full palm grip for up to medium sized hands. I can palm it as it is right now, it's just a bit uncomfortable for my pinky. This might also be because I'm just not used to a full palm grip.


Yep! I would describe the shape EXACTLY the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> The only minor annoyance is that the lens rattles a bit. I did not notice this while playtesting however, only when lifting the mouse and shaking it.


Yeah, I had this too!
Now I sent it back to get a replacement. Maybe too early?
I'll contact Zowie about this and see what they say about the rattle issue.


----------



## doors1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Excellent review.
> 
> I hope they release the FK2 soon. When you spoke to Zowie did they mention anything about it? It would be an instant buy for me unless logitech comes out with something small and light with the 3366 by then.


same here


----------



## CorruptBE

Ordered mine. Thursday: Razer Abyssus 2014 vs Zowie FK1. The battle is ON (though if the FK1 performs as good as the Avior 7000 I think the FK1 will be the winner. Can't use anything but 1800 dpi on the Abyssus as Synapse makes it feel... weird and awkward.)

For those of you in Belgium/Netherlands:
www.gamegear.be has it in stock (in case anything goes wrong you can do RMA in dutch







)


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Ordered mine. Thursday: Razer Abyssus 2014 vs Zowie FK1. The battle is ON (though if the FK1 performs as good as the Avior 7000 I think the FK1 will be the winner. Can't use anything but 1800 dpi on the Abyssus as Synapse makes it feel... weird and awkward.)
> 
> For those of you in Belgium/Netherlands:
> www.gamegear.be has it in stock (in case anything goes wrong you can do RMA in dutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wait. Does the new Abyssus not have onboard storage like the Deathadder 2013? I must have missed that part.


----------



## maxvons

Are the buttons still as stiff as the old FK?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Are the buttons still as stiff as the old FK?


Yes, still Huanos.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yes, still Huanos.


Yeah, but the Huanos in the EC1 Evo/CL are less stiff I've heard.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Yeah, but the Huanos in the EC1 Evo/CL are less stiff I've heard.


Because that shell make them feel softer.


----------



## dontspamme

Excellent review, Ino.
Thank you.

The 'original' LoD thing you described is what has me very interested in this mouse.

I shall see if I can refrain from ordering this mouse before the new Logitech G402/302 come out.


----------



## hajabooja

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> *REVIEW OF ZOWIE FK1*
> 
> I will be reviewing the new iteration of Zowies FK line of mice.
> 
> http://imgur.com/m4RTNV3
> 
> *Boxing*
> 
> The box is like all Zowie boxes so far, which are very nice. You can easily open them and slide out the mouse and also store them back quickly (if you are a tidy collector like me).
> 
> What's included:
> - Zowie FK1
> - Pair of extra mousefeet
> - Sticker
> 
> Box:
> 
> http://imgur.com/VMlsUUG
> 
> http://imgur.com/52bywVm
> 
> http://imgur.com/WIpmaQu
> 
> *Weight & Shape*
> 
> The shape is very similar to the previous FK, only slightly larger in certain areas.
> Here is a comparison with the older FK (source Zowie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size is now more similar to the Steelseries Sensei, with the FK1 being even slightly longer.
> 
> Weight: 90 g
> Height: 37 mm
> Width: 67 mm
> Estimated width at grip position: 62 mm
> Length: 128 mm
> Number of buttons: 5 (plus dpi toggle on the bottom)
> 
> Here are some comparison again with the older FK
> 
> http://imgur.com/yjGXlRi
> 
> http://imgur.com/fu0Nwo3
> 
> http://imgur.com/zPowXSr
> 
> Now some pictures how I hold the mouse (I'd describe it as a hybrid of claw-palm)
> 
> http://imgur.com/7ctNVGK
> 
> http://imgur.com/VB1D9fg
> 
> For comparison: My hand is around 19.5 cm from the tip of my middle finger to the base.
> 
> To *me* this is almost the perfect shape for an ambidextrous mouse. The wider base makes my contact point with the lower palm more relaxed, the middle area is exactly that much wider that my pinky can grip it in a relaxed manner, but still firmly. It also is (iirc) the lightest 3310 mouse so far, so that's a bonus too. If the mouse had some more height to it it would even be great for a full palm grip for up to medium sized hands. I can palm it as it is right now, it's just a bit uncomfortable for my pinky. This might also be because I'm just not used to a full palm grip.
> 
> Of course shape is completely individual preference, so everyone has to try for himself in the end. The perfect shape for me might be horrible for others. So please keep the pictures of my grip in mind for comparison.
> 
> *Sensor / Performance*
> 
> Previously Zowie used the A3090 sensor with mixed results, mainly because their Kingsis lens that lowered the LOD also reduced the perfect control speed. Also the polling rate was kind of unstable and somehow the tracking was better at 500 Hz compared to 1000 Hz on the lower steps. This never resulted in serious malfunctions for me (only in certain games with very fast movements, like rocket jumping in TF2), it's just something that I was curious about with the implementation of the 3310 by Zowie. So has this been fixed? More about that later.
> First to the 3310 in general: it's the same sensor that is used in many new optical mice, like the Steelseries Rival, Mionix Avior or the Kone Pure Military. The sensor features native steps every 50 cpi and LOD customisation out of the box.
> However Zowie sticks to their mantra of "no software", so the FK1 can only be set to 400, 800, 1600 and 3200 cpi (with the button on the bottom of the mouse). This is no malus for me, but people looking for a lot of customisation have to look elsewhere. The customisable LOD of the 3310 also allowed Zowie to drop the Kingsis lens and go for the standard lens while keeping a low LOD.
> So how does it perform?
> 
> *Brilliantly!*
> 
> The perfect control speed is well past 5 m/s for every cpi step and both 500 and 1000 Hz. The sensor implementation also looks cleaner than it did with the A3090 in the older FK.
> I will not judge any "feeling" of the cursor here as there is a lot of myth around it that most people won't ever bother to care for. Those who do will have to try the mouse for themselves anyway. All I can say is that it feels very raw to me. See the jitter screens below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MouseTester screencaps for all settings at 1000 and 500 Hz
> 
> 
> 
> _ALL TESTS ARE PERFORMED ON THE STEELSERIES Qck+._
> LOD was standard.
> The real dpi for each setting can be seen in the mouse tester print. To my surprise (considering Zowies track record of being off from the set CPI steps with the A3090 implementation) they were all very accurate. 400 CPI really is 400 CPI on my unit.
> 
> 400 cpi, 1000 Hz
> http://imgur.com/8DW46NU
> 
> 800 cpi, 1000 Hz
> http://imgur.com/IcCypkc
> 
> 1600 cpi, 1000 Hz
> http://imgur.com/jgswrSf
> 
> 3200 cpi, 1000 Hz
> http://imgur.com/GbBA6Jt
> 
> 400 cpi, 500 Hz
> http://imgur.com/RcaGlkM
> 
> 800 cpi, 500 Hz
> http://imgur.com/hWwPxvc
> 
> 1600 cpi, 500 Hz
> http://imgur.com/ckRl0en
> 
> 3200 cpi, 500 Hz
> http://imgur.com/DvYR9Wu
> 
> CPI steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jitter tests
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/boPwTOu
> 
> http://imgur.com/UHqlVVh
> 
> http://imgur.com/X29j5B9
> 
> http://imgur.com/2YSEqlr
> 
> http://imgur.com/yMXk413
> 
> http://imgur.com/2Citi0p
> 
> 
> 
> A thing to note about polling rate: It is stable now, on both 500 and 1000 Hz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MMR screencaps
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8RBpkVR
> 
> http://imgur.com/zTEjRMe
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be only very little jitter, which is a very good sign imo, because mice with no jitter at all use to have some kind of path correction. This is probably also what causes the mouse to feel more raw than a Roccat Savu for example.
> 
> *Acceleration Test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be only very little accel, even less than on the Steelseries Rival or Mionix NAOS 7000. Good job there Zowie.
> 
> *Lift Off Distance*
> 
> Like it was expected, the LOD is very low. I love it, and everyone who liked the previous Zowies will feel right at home too. It is a bit higher than with my older IR-LED FK'14, but still very low. It still tracks at one CD but not at two. The old FK didn't even track at one CD height.
> 
> There is a novelty with the FK1 too. As many on this forum already know the 3310 allows for LOD to be customised. But normally you would need Software to adjust it to your liking. As Zowies philosophy is to not have software but change everything on the mouse directly this seems to be impossible on Zowies. But apparently it's not.
> 
> There are methods to adjust LOD on the FK1 similar to how you change the polling rate on it.
> 
> The standard LOD out of the box is adjusted for cloth pads to be around 1.5 - 1.8 mm. However this would mean a higher LOD on a plastic pad (2.2 - 2.4 mm). To enable "plastic mouse pad mode" you have to hold Button 4 and Button 2 (back button on the side and right mouse button) while plugging the FK1 in. This causes the LOD to be around 1.5 - 1.8 mm on a plastic mouse pad (and around 1 mm on a cloth mouse pad)
> 
> To switch back to "cloth mouse pad mode" you have to plug it in while holding Button 4 and Button 1 (back button on the side and left mouse button).
> 
> Now there is also the so called "original mode". This sets the LOD to be on a standard level and therefore should optimize the mouse compatibility for players with special material mousepads. It will have higher LOD than all other settings. So this is useful for those players who prefer a higher LOD (looking at you Dontspamme). You get the "original mode" by holding Button 4, 1 and 2 at the same time while plugging the FK1 in.
> 
> After setting the LOD once you don't have to set it again every time you plug in the mouse, similar to the polling rate. I think it's very nice that Zowie implemented a way to adjust LOD with the FK1 without software. You might not be able to finetune, but I think "low" and "high" LOD should be fine for most players anyway.
> 
> My experience with the modes:
> 
> Cloth mode on Qck+: 1 CD
> Plastic mode on Qck+: did not track at 1 CD hight
> Original mode: 2 CD
> 
> Only with original mode would the FK track on white paper.
> 
> *Buttons / Switches / Scroll Wheel*
> 
> The FK1 uses Huano switches like all Zowies, which makes the clicks a bit harder to press. In the FK1 the main buttons are blue Huanos while all other buttons are red Huanos. Someone on this forum pointed out that the blue Huanos are supposed to be the highest quality ones. I didn't find any official info on that though. The scroll wheel is now also a 24 notch scroll wheel (first FK and older Zowies had 16). The haptic of the scroll wheel is fine and light. The FK1 is now actually suitable for desktop use, scrolling was quite annoying with the older scroll wheel.
> 
> 
> Picture of PCB (Source pcwaishe.cn)
> 
> *Build Quality*
> 
> All in all very good. The cord is rubber like all Zowies, the best cables in my opinion. It is flexible and this time it also is a bit thinner than the older cables. The coating is similar to the previous FK and EC eVo CL, but it feels a bit more grainy. Probably because of the coating issued with the previous FK and CL series.
> The only minor annoyance is that the lens rattles a bit. I did not notice this while playtesting however, only when lifting the mouse and shaking it.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> This is definitely my new mouse. I was already satisfied with my older FK, it only failed me at very fast movement speeds in some games. Now that this is done for and the shape is also a bit bigger it's just what I always wanted. Even the fluctuating polling rate was fixed. Zowie did a lot of things right with the FK1.






Did you ever test the Rival? It seems the CPI steps on the Rival are a bit lower than the actual number. Does the CPI on the FK1 match other mice (other than the Rival)?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> The 'original' LoD thing you described is what has me very interested in this mouse.


It's what pulled me finally over









Guess we're the only 2 around here that like high LOD?


----------



## dontspamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's what pulled me finally over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we're the only 2 around here that like high LOD?


Also known as the *silent majority*!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> Did you ever test the Rival? It seems the CPI steps on the Rival are a bit lower than the actual number. Does the CPI on the FK1 match other mice (other than the Rival)?


Yes, I was the one testing the dpi steps on Rival and NAOS 7000.

I don't understand your question if the CPI on the FK1 match other mice, the CPI steps on the FK1 are very conventional, lots of mice have these.


----------



## Krepieresel

where is the point in using 500hz still? i got my FK1 yesterday and for me the biggest improvement was being able to switch to 1000hz without losing malfunction speed.

the mouse is great tho.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yes, I was the one testing the dpi steps on Rival and NAOS 7000.
> 
> I don't understand your question if the CPI on the FK1 match other mice, the CPI steps on the FK1 are very conventional, lots of mice have these.


Sorry, I know that was a bit unclear. The 800 CPI step on the Rival felt more like 750 CPI when you compared it to the AVIOR 7000 or the Deathadder 2013.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krepieresel*
> 
> where is the point in using 500hz still? i got my FK1 yesterday and for me the biggest improvement was being able to switch to 1000hz without losing malfunction speed.
> 
> the mouse is great tho.


No point, other than preference because it changes feeling and on older systems it can have an impact on CPU load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> Sorry, I know that was a bit unclear. The 800 CPI step on the Rival felt more like 750 CPI when you compared it to the AVIOR 7000 or the Deathadder 2013.


Up to 4000 cpi Rival and NAOS are pretty much on par with being off from the set value. FK1 is very close to the desired value on all settings.

NAOS 7000
http://imgur.com/qysqURz

Rival
http://imgur.com/hEVvjMu

FK1
http://imgur.com/7to0hEa


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yes, still Huanos.


but with blue instead of white plunger







.
could you open up the switches and compare them to the huanos of the older zowies?

just joking.


----------



## tunelover

can i buy this mouse for around $50 somewhere?


----------



## TK421

Have anyone compared LOD on QCK/G-TF with Mionix or G502?


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No point, other than preference because it changes feeling and on older systems it can have an impact on CPU load.
> Up to 4000 cpi Rival and NAOS are pretty much on par with being off from the set value. FK1 is very close to the desired value on all settings.
> 
> NAOS 7000
> http://imgur.com/qysqURz
> 
> Rival
> http://imgur.com/hEVvjMu
> 
> FK1
> http://imgur.com/7to0hEa


This is perfect. Thank you very much!


----------



## Xampov

I have some questions, as I am going to buy a Zowie mice but i'm not sure if i should buy the FK1 or the EC eVo CL.

- Can the FK1 be palmed ? (My hand is 15 cm long)
- Will the FK1 work on a colored mousepad ? (QCK+ Fnatic Asphalt Edition)

( And does anyone know about the weird sensor issue some EC eVo CL have ? I play CS:GO on low sens, and it might be annoying ... )

It actually seems like the FK1 is better, but i dont know if i will be able to palm-grip it.


----------



## munchzilla

for palming, most certainly. I have just over 20cm long hands and if I (what I think is) palm grip my FK2014 I don't really have 5cm to spare, so it should definitely work length-wise. depending on wide your hand is however, it might not be super comfortable.

the 3310 seems to be the best out there for low sens, and since the EC eVo CL has a quite different sensor it shouldn't have the issues.

can't really answer if the FK1 will work on your QcK+ but the Rival which also has 3310 worked just fine on my QcK+ Limited Edition "Moon" print one which has a ton of colours.









hope that helps!


----------



## Xampov

Thank you for your answers ! So it seems like i'll have to chose between the comfort an EC eVo will bring and the better sensor of the FK1


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xampov*
> 
> Thank you for your answers ! So it seems like i'll have to chose between the comfort an EC eVo will bring and the better sensor of the FK1


Always go for comfort first IMO. I'll take a slightly higher LOD on a more comfortable mouse rather than one that bothers or doesn't agree with me.

Welcome to OCN with your second post.


----------



## Nivity

A smaller FK2 with omrons please, but that will never happen







(The omron part atleast)


----------



## Sencha

Gloss please. Although actually its hot at the moment and my hands arent as dry as normal....maybe I can patina the mouse with sweat over the summer making the surface slightly more gloss


----------



## SoFGR

AM - AM GS - AM white - FK then FK14 and now FK1, will zowie ever make up their minds ?









they should find a way to lower their MSRP and stop "refreshing" their mice so often, it's not good for the consumer neither the retailers ....


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> AM - AM GS - AM white - FK then FK14 and now FK1, will zowie ever make up their minds ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should find a way to lower their MSRP and stop "refreshing" their mice so often, it's not good for the consumer neither the retailers ....


its good for us when they keep improving


----------



## Xampov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Always go for comfort first IMO. I'll take a slightly higher LOD on a more comfortable mouse rather than one that bothers or doesn't agree with me.
> 
> Welcome to OCN with your second post.


Thank you









True that ! I'll probably go for a EC2 eVo CL, as I am a palm-gripper with small hands, but the problem is that the old sensor has this problem : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainmx_G88BM

I've heard about this multiple times, but I dont know if it happens on every EC eVo, or only on some.

Anyone knows a more "common" mice than the FK1, but with roughly the same shape ? No Zowie in any local retailer, and I would so much like to test the FK1 shape.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> AM - AM GS - AM white - FK then FK14 and now FK1, will zowie ever make up their minds ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should find a way to lower their MSRP and stop "refreshing" their mice so often, it's not good for the consumer neither the retailers ....


Why?

I think it's brilliant for me as a consumer to get the same (or in this case improved) shape with technical updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xampov*
> 
> Anyone knows a more "common" mice than the FK1, but with roughly the same shape ? No Zowie in any local retailer, and I would so much like to test the FK1 shape.


There is no mouse with a similiar shape as well is there is no mouse with a Deathadder shape or a G400 shape or ... you get the idea.


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Always go for comfort first IMO. I'll take a slightly higher LOD on a more comfortable mouse rather than one that bothers or doesn't agree with me.
> 
> Welcome to OCN with your second post.


You're right that shape is the most important thing, but in this case it looks likely that Zowie will refresh the EC series with the 3310. I would suggest waiting for a few months until they hit the stores. Then you can have the best of both.


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xampov*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that ! I'll probably go for a EC2 eVo CL, as I am a palm-gripper with small hands, but the problem is that the old sensor has this problem : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainmx_G88BM
> 
> I've heard about this multiple times, but I dont know if it happens on every EC eVo, or only on some.
> 
> Anyone knows a more "common" mice than the FK1, but with roughly the same shape ? No Zowie in any local retailer, and I would so much like to test the FK1 shape.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> You're right that shape is the most important thing, but in this case it looks likely that Zowie will refresh the EC series with the 3310. I would suggest waiting for a few months until they hit the stores. Then you can have the best of both.


Yeah id say or wait like he said. Zowies bound to update the EC series.....just a matter of when.

Im the total opposite though. I fingettip so I need a smaller mouse like hopefully an FK2..though I can probably get away with the FK1. I picked up and IME 3.0 and absolutly hated it...I just cant use that ergo shape.


----------



## Xampov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> You're right that shape is the most important thing, but in this case it looks likely that Zowie will refresh the EC series with the 3310. I would suggest waiting for a few months until they hit the stores. Then you can have the best of both.


That would be the best, but I'm quite impatient







And I am actually using an old mice, as my M90 doesn't work anymore.

Hmm, actually, I always thought I was palm-gripping my mice, but I'm not sure about that now ... Maybe I'm claw, or a hybrid, dunno. So the FK1 would fit me. Aaaah, that's a harsh choice.


----------



## Derp

Still waiting for this to show up on Amazon or Newegg. If the price is right I'll bite instead of waiting for a FK2. I need a mouse asap.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Still waiting for this to show up on Amazon or Newegg. If the price is right I'll bite instead of waiting for a FK2. I need a mouse asap.


gamejava.com (if ur in the USA) has them in stock just got one myself


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> gamejava.com (if ur in the USA) has them in stock just got one myself


I saw. I also saw $16.50 for the slowest shipping option. That's almost enough to pay for the $23 g-tf speed to be shipped with it from Amazon. I have also had poor experiences in the past after doing business with these smaller web stores.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I saw. I also saw $16.50 for the slowest shipping option. That's almost enough to pay for the $23 g-tf speed to be shipped with it from Amazon. I have also had poor experiences in the past after doing business with these smaller webs stores.


i got my vanilla fk and ec2 evo cl from them no issues and fast shipping


----------



## CorruptBE

Just plugged mine in and did some Enotus, etc.
First impression:



And

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs

... Now onto some ingame testing.


----------



## Imprecision

Gamejava gave me a borked security certificate. Going to go ahead and wait on a larger and more reputable retailer...


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Just plugged mine in and did some Enotus, etc.
> First impression:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs
> 
> ... Now onto some ingame testing.


Glad to here your first impression are positive....enjoy!

Jelly


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I saw. I also saw $16.50 for the slowest shipping option. That's almost enough to pay for the $23 g-tf speed to be shipped with it from Amazon. I have also had poor experiences in the past after doing business with these smaller web stores.


I think you can get free shipping when you use that Google check out thing...

Far as I know, GameJava is a good place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprecision*
> 
> Gamejava gave me a borked security certificate. Going to go ahead and wait on a larger and more reputable retailer...


They are legit.

*
Seems like GameJava needs to update their site.*


----------



## Arc0s

Got mine today, but had to go to work so I couldn't test it







but just by holding it I like the new size a lot specially the rear part being wider gives more support to the palm.


----------



## stickyh

thx for the review. I heard the MCU used in that is the same as in the older zowie mice that is kown to add a 25 ms delay when you click. is that true?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickyh*
> 
> thx for the review. I heard the MCU used in that is the same as in the older zowie mice that is kown to add a 25 ms delay when you click. is that true?


The performance of the MCU is based a lot on the engineers. It could be better or worse than before.

Yes, the new Zowei FK1 uses the old MCU.


----------



## Oeshon

Got the mouse today and played quite a bit with it. All I got to say is, IMPRESSIVE. I was using a Kana V1 glossy white and now I finally can switch to a different mouse. The shape is good for my claw/fingertip grip and the coating is fine for my dry hands. My biggest worry was that the coating would be slippery but the rougher texture they added gives an ok grip even when hands are dry.

The sensor feels good, the LOD on cloth setting is good, but I would prefer tiny bit higher.

Cable feels nice, the HUANO switch of M1 actually better than it does on my FK, easier to press and spam with the click sound being lower. The M2 switch however feels the same like the original FK.

The only flaw so far is that I see, like some other people, is that the glass on the sensor actually rattles when moving the mouse on air. Its a very slight rattle but annoying nonetheless. Hopefully something that Zowie will fix with the next batch cause I never had this issue with my other Zowie mice.


----------



## popups

*@Oeshon*
They would have to change the mold for the bottom shell or glue the lens to the shell. I don't ever see them changing the mold to fix a slight movement with the lens. They might glue the lens to the shell as a cheap solution.

In this picture you can see why it would rattle.


----------



## Oeshon

Is there some ghetto solution we can do?


----------



## Nilizum

Super glue. Just a little bit on the side. Be careful to not drip on lense.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Still waiting for this to show up on Amazon or Newegg. If the price is right I'll bite instead of waiting for a FK2. I need a mouse asap.


I don't think Newegg carries this anymore. They stopped carrying after the AM I guess. Only Amazon and Gamejava carry the mouse in the US to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> gamejava.com (if ur in the USA) has them in stock just got one myself


S&H is expensive. I remember when FK was released 2 years ago, I checked almost every day. Amazon got the mouse about 1-2 weeks after game java.


----------



## Nivity

Any high level moba or rts players that bought the FK1 yet?

Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.


----------



## xenchris

The lense does not rattle on my FK1, no matter what i try...


----------



## detto87

I bought a 2nd FK1 from another store. No rattle from lens anymore.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Any high level moba or rts players that bought the FK1 yet?
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.


I'm trying really hard to comprehend what you are asking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.


So you are saying that the two main mouse buttons are lighter and easier to click on the new FK? isn't that exactly the opposite of what Ino said in his review?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.


Wait what? Light buttons for fps is ok, but not for RTS/MOBA? Or the opposite? You aren't making any sense at all.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Any high level moba or rts players that bought the FK1 yet?
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying really hard to comprehend what you are asking.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the two main mouse buttons are lighter and easier to click on the new FK? isn't that exactly the opposite of what Ino said in his review?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what? Light buttons for fps is ok, but not for RTS/MOBA? Or the opposite? You aren't making any sense at all.
Click to expand...

Really, you did not get any of that?

Zowie mice have huanos.
Huanos are hard as hell to spam.
Zowie mice have not really been in favor for RTS and moba because of the harder to press buttons.

I asked if any rts or moba players have bought the FK1 and how they manage the buttons.

Is it really that hard? Yes I could have written it better, but even me that's not a native speaker can understand that and other posts.

And for example "Cable feels nice, the HUANO switches actually feel much better than they did on the old FK. I couldn't spam Mouse 1 at all on the old FK, in FK1 I can pretty much do the same as I do with Omrons."

Now, if you have nothing at all to contribute to my question please go spend your time better.
Sigh, some people.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Any high level moba or rts players that bought the FK1 yet?
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.


mine is on its way back, because M1 and M2 are way harder to press/spam than on my orig. FK.
so it seems there is high level of variance from unit to unit as always.
at least there was no rattle or anything on mine.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Zowie, ship your mice to Serbia. I'd have already bought the FK1 if I wasn't slightly skeptical of the shape. Don't really feel comfortable importing, you understand.


----------



## Oeshon

My M1 feels abit like an omron, easy to spam, lighter to press and the sound is lower. The M2 swtich is another story, harder to press, the sound is higher and the clicks are much more pronounced. M2 feels the same way the buttons do on my orignial FK.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Any high level moba or rts players that bought the FK1 yet?
> 
> Some reports say that FK1 is abit lighter to spam for M1M2.
> For fps its fine, but zowie have always been annoying when you spam the buttons hundereds of times per game.


Well, I'm no MOBA/RTS player, all i can contribute to that aspect is that I did a "click as often as you can in 10 seconds" with the FK1 and had 70 clicks first try. I'm not really good at this, but my highest with any mouse so far was 73 (Savu), so... I don't know the impact on fatigue for someone who is spamming all the time. I do burstfire a lot in BF games and my finger didn't get fatigued ever on neither the FK nor the new FK1 (not even with AN-94 spamming in BF3)


----------



## Nivity

Thank you all for the input.
Seems to be abit variation on the m1,m2 buttons on fk1.

Might just buy one and return it if its to much, used the fk for awhile before but got abit annoying in dota with all the clicking, but sold it aswell due to the sensor dpi levels.

FK1 got that sorted out with a better sensor so, might aswell try it.

Cheers.


----------



## Deku

I have a question about the dpi steps.
Do lower dpi steps have pixel skipping like on previous zowie mice?
Do lower dpi steps feel as responsive as the highest one?

Mostly interested in the 400/800 dpi steps here.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> I have a question about the dpi steps.
> Do lower dpi steps have pixel skipping like on previous zowie mice?
> Do lower dpi steps feel as responsive as the highest one?
> 
> Mostly interested in the 400/800 dpi steps here.


There never was pixel skipping (maybe you confuse that with pixel walk?) and the lowest step on the FK1 is very responsive. I use mine at 400 cpi.


----------



## Deku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> There never was pixel skipping (maybe you confuse that with pixel walk?) and the lowest step on the FK1 is very responsive. I use mine at 400 cpi.


yeh what i meant is when you move the mouse very very slowly and it doesnt track. Didnt remember the proper term for it


----------



## Arc0s

M1 and M2 on my FK1 are lighter than on my original FK, they feel more like omrons than huanos I guess it varies from mouse to mouse.


----------



## Berserker1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> yeh what i meant is when you move the mouse very very slowly and it doesnt track. Didnt remember the proper term for it


iirc pixel walk


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> M1 and M2 on my FK1 are lighter than on my original FK, they feel more like omrons than huanos I guess it varies from mouse to mouse.


Just ordered a FK1 myself, hopefully mine will feel lighter than my FK14 as well.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Seems to be abit variation on the m1,m2 buttons on fk1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> M1 and M2 on my FK1 are lighter than on my original FK, they feel more like omrons than huanos I guess it varies from mouse to mouse.


I wouldn't give too much to those descriptions.
People VERY often say that one button is heavier than the other, when most of the time it just feels different because the middle finger has more force than the index.

What I do nowadays is I hold the mouse with left and right hand, lay my fingers on the buttons and let them slowly, very slowly, sink in. The middle finger always activates first, no matter which mouse I use, which hand I use.

Also, I already had the pleasure to test 2 examples of the FK1 and both have the exact same force on their 2 main buttons.
And both mice feel a tad bit springier/heavier than the original FK.
BUT, my FK is heavily used and old now.


----------



## steelt116

Well i just fallen in love with my Steelseries Sensei shape. Its really perfect for me. Actually i realized i hold my mouse the same way as you do Ino !

I tried previously zowie fk'2014 and it was 2 small for me to be honest.

Should Zowie FK1 be good as Sensei shape? that would be awesome and instant buy by me.


----------



## Atavax

where do i download moustester?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> where do i download moustester?


Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1201593/mouse-testing-software/0_30#post_21340703


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1201593/mouse-testing-software/0_30#post_21340703


and you just do a quick swipe and its mainly to measure pcs?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> and you just do a quick swipe and its mainly to measure pcs?


You can use it for more, but that's what I test with it, yes.
You can also check for jitter and tracking stability.


----------



## treav0r

Ino can you confirm this max tracking speed? i think i just can't swipe fast enough for it to malfuncion


----------



## CorruptBE

Similar results on mine, at 800 dpi so I guess you'll be pretty safe concerning tracking speeds.


----------



## metal571

If the sensor is performing correctly, you should be able to get up to around 5.4 m/s max. Yes, that is SUPER fast and even I have a hard time even swiping that quickly if I'm deliberately trying.


----------



## Oeshon

A criticism to add, the mouse is not very precise on very small movements, bad pixel walk.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oeshon*
> 
> A criticism to add, the mouse is not very precise on very small movements, bad pixel walk.


Not for me on 400 CPI. Works like a charm.


----------



## popups

People say older Zowie mice have pixel walk on every setting. I didn't find that to be true on the 2300 setting.


----------



## oxidized

nice review good job, now go on ETF2L and teach them something!


----------



## Oeshon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Not for me on 400 CPI. Works like a charm.


I am using it at 800 CPI.


----------



## TriviumKM

No pixel walk on mine as well at 400 or 800 dpi. This is coming from someone who easily noticed it on my original FK and FK'14.

Also, FK1 feels more responsive than my Avior 7000 even though they use the same sensor. Could be due to Mionix trying to get 7000 dpi out of it or maybe it's just the fact that the FK1 has a better shape for me. Really digging this mouse so far.


----------



## Oeshon

I think I might have gotten a dud. Despite pixel walk my FK1 doesnt track on 1cd height on the cloth setting, while Ino's obviously does. I also noticed on mine then when I use original LOD setting the cursor jitters slighly when lifting it.

Guess I have to RMA it


----------



## CorruptBE

No jitter here when mildly lifting it in paint (using original setting 24/7







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> If the sensor is performing correctly, you should be able to get up to around 5.4 m/s max. Yes, that is SUPER fast and even I have a hard time even swiping that quickly if I'm deliberately trying.


I have to try quite hard as well to go past 4.8 m/s, then again I mostly do about 3 m/s ingame and the occasional 4 m/s swipe ingame during hectic moments.


----------



## detto87

Using a Corepad Deskpad here. Results:

I once got above 7m/s but I think that was a misread from Enotus.
In all other tests so far I achieved about 5,3m/s.

Messed with the LOD settings.
Hard pad setting didn't track properly, not useable.
Default setting the LOD felt a little bit too high for my tastes.
Cloth pad setting all was fine, nice low LOD.


----------



## treach

Can somebody test button delay? with humanbenchmark or something else? If its really 25ms, thats too much sadly..


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> nice review good job, now go on ETF2L and teach them something!


Where do they need teaching? It's been quite a while since I last logged in to my ETF2L account







Played the first 6 or 7 seasons, after that the team broke up and RL took over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Using a Corepad Deskpad here. Results:
> 
> I once got above 7m/s but I think that was a misread from Enotus.
> In all other tests so far I achieved about 5,3m/s.
> 
> Messed with the LOD settings.
> Hard pad setting didn't track properly, not useable.
> Default setting the LOD felt a little bit too high for my tastes.
> Cloth pad setting all was fine, nice low LOD.


I get 5.4 m/s consistently on the UC 50. After that it malfunctions.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Where do they need teaching? It's been quite a while since I last logged in to my ETF2L account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the first 6 or 7 seasons, after that the team broke up and RL took over.


just teach them about mice


----------



## detto87

I'm kinda sad though that I instantly notice the different feeling to the MLT04 and even 3090 FK.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I'm kinda sad though that I instantly notice the different feeling to the MLT04 and even 3090 FK.


You will always feel a difference between these different sensors because they use different CPI scaling techniques. Doesn't mean any of them is better than the other.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> just teach them about mice


i just threw this together, something like this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Atavax's Mouse Guide for the FPS Gamer
There are a lot of myths about gaming mice and I'm going to try to help inform you about general thruths.

CPI vs DPI

DPI stands for Dots per Inch, and CPI stands for Counts per Inch. CPI is the more technically correct term. I think there is some minor backlash over DPI because dots per inch might imply the resolution of the sensor is that high, when the resolution of the sensor is almost always significantly lower then a mouse's max DPI/CPI. I'll be using DPI in this guide simply because i think more people that would find this guide useful will be familiar with it.

LASER VS OPTICAL

First, to clarify, what we call optical mice are LED mice, and technically both laser and LED mice are optical. The difference between what we usually call optical mice and what we call laser mice is the light that the mouse emits and bounces back to the sensor is a laser or an LED. There is nothing one tecnology is capable of, that the other isn't. One isn't inherently better then the other. However, modern implementations of laser mice sensors have inconsistent acceleration (the bad kind of acceleration) and therefore most mice enthusiasts don't recommend them. There is also a third technology often referred to as Phillips Twin Eye, which current implementations have inconsistent Z axis tracking, and also is extremely sensitive to dust. A simple rule is avoid mice with a max DPI of 8200: no optical mice use that DPI, its what the current implementation of Phillips Twin Eye uses and also the dpi of the Avago 9500 and 9800, the most widely used laser sensors with inconsistent acceleration.

MAX DPI

High max DPI does not mean a better sensor. A high max DPI doesn't mean more accurate. High max dpi does not mean a worse sensor. If your mouse has a max DPI of 8200, it does not mean, the sensor in the mouse is taking 8200 dpi pictures. While every sensor does not have the exact same resolution, the resolutions are very comparable, and are much lower then 8200. To acheive 8200 DPI they take the picture, and they split pixels in half multiple times. High MAX DPI means that a mouse can move farther on screen with you moving the mouse less on your mousepad, nothing else. A high max DPI is almost entirely a marketing gimmick. High max DPI sells better because consumers got the impression its more accurate, but it isn't. Mice manufacturers make high dpi because high dpi sells well because of that misconception.

SET DPI

One myth is you want to set your DPI high and your sensitivity low to compensate. That is false. Increasing your DPI does not effect the resolution the sensor is reading at all, it makes it split pixels which makes it have to use less information per count it sends which ends up causing jitter. You can simplify jitter as it is tracking less consistent and is what i would consider objectively a bad thing. Many modern mice try to minimize jitter, through processing the data more. But there has been some mouse enthusiast backlash most notably with Avago 3090 sensors with 4,000 DPI and the S3988 sensor in the Razer Deathadder 2013, about a lack of responsive feeling because of this processing often referred to as "smoothing". As a result, some modern mice are purposely lower on the processing while others aren't, so there is a wide discrepancy in how high you can go without having noticeable jitter, typically anything 2,000 DPI or below is pretty safe.

Setting your DPI, 400-800 dpi is very common for very good FPS players, and there is debate over whether such low max DPI is objectively better or if they are simply used to the feeling of low max DPI because they have been playing since the days when mice didn't go above 400 or 800 DPI. It might be easier to be consistent with your cursor movement if your DPI is lower. Hower at this point it can't be definitively said whether low DPI is objectively better.

A high ingame sensitivity does lower how precise you can get, while if you have a low ingame sensitivity it is easy to go way below the point where this matters. I would recommend on the bottom half of any ingame sensitivity slider. If to stay on the bottom half, and to have a feeling you're comfortable with in game, you need a DPI above 800, i'd raise the DPI above 800. I would try to get used to a sensitivity that at the very least stays below the halfway point in any ingame mouse sensitivity slider bar and that also is below 2000 dpi, at the very least.

Finally, there are theories about not wanting to set the DPI near the maximum and theories about not wanting it too low. It is usually important to use a Native DPI step. Fortunately most high end modern sensors have native DPI steps every 50 dpi, so with them, no research is really needed. Older mice have few native DPI steps, and it is important to do research and find the native dpi steps of your mouse and to use one of them. Sometimes these native steps are at or near the max dpi, like Zowie mice with the 3090 sensor have 1 native step at 2300 and 2300 is also the max dpi, other mice perform horribly at their max dpi. This is a likely cause of many theories about how high you want your DPI in regards to the mouse's max dpi.

ACCELERATION

Lately Acceleration has been getting a bad reputation in a lot of shooter culture and i want to set the record straight. There is consistent and inconsistent acceleration. Consistent acceleration is not inherently bad. Many Quake Pros purposely have acceleration on. The drawback of acceleration is it adds another variable that effects mouse movement, making it more complicated and difficult to set muscle memory. However there is the benefit that you can have the increased accuracy of very low sensitivities when targets are in front of you while being able to turn 180 degrees much faster then is possible with a very low sensitivity.

What I would consider objectively bad is inconsistent acceleration, which exists in some gaming mice sensors, most notably the avago 9500 and 9800. Inconsistent acceleration is bad because the distance at specific speeds aren't consistent so your mouse isn't tracking consistently, so its impossible to build that muscle memory and you have to react to how your mouse performs differently every time.

OPNIONS ON SOME SUBJECTIVE ASPECTS

Max Speed

Some people think its a meaningless stat and others greatly value it. As more people are valueing high DPI less nowadays, high max speed seems to be gaining more attention.What max speed is needed really depends on the individual, some people move their mice faster then others, typically high sensitivity players move their mice slower. So some people will perform fine with mice at have a max speed of 1.4m/s. Others should look for mice above 3.5m/s. Others still will want higher. It is possible for people to move their mouse well above 5 meters per second, or about 200 inches per second, however it is hard to imagine anyone doing so in the middle of a competitive game. I would say if you have a low sensitivity and want to be on the extreme safe side, i'd get a mouse with 5m/s or 200inches/s max speed, and anything above that is not needed. If you don't have a very low sensitivity, i'd recommend at least 3/ms or 120 inches/s max speed to be on the safe side.

Weight

A lot of different opinions on what type of weight people prefer. It is common for people just to say weight is solely person preferance. I disagree, I think it is easier to make last second corrections with a lighter mouse, i think its also less fatiguing to use a smaller mouse if you use a relatively low sensitivity. While it seems like the main advantage of a heavier mouse is that it is harder to make a last second mistake, because of inertia. I would assume that most people would benefit more from last second corrections then last second mistakes.

In Game Sensitivity

Because of different games having different base sensitivities and those multipliers having different effects depending on how high the dpi of the mouse is, it has become common to describe your preferred sensitivity across platforms as the inches or centimeters you have to move your mouse to do a 360 degree turn in game, where you end at the same place you started. aka inches per 360 or cm per360. Like weight, this is a common topic for people to just sum up as, well, its purely personal preference. Personal preference certainly plays a big role, but I think its helpful to recognize there are advantages to both increasing and decreasing your sensitivity and how the advantage scale at different ranges.

A high sensitivity helps you move to the target faster. A low sensitivity increases accuracy. There are obviously soft caps to both, there is a point where you are gaining practically nothing in terms of speed from further increasing sensitivity and times when you gain practically nothing in terms of accuracy from lowering it anymore. Two factors to take into account are how often you need to turn 180 degrees in game, because if you frequently need to do that, a high sensitivity might be more beneficial. Also keep in mind how large your mouspad is. If you have to lift your mouse up to do a 180 degree turn. If for example, decreasing your sensitivity to do 1 more inch in a 360 is going to make you have to lift up your mouse to do a 180 in game, that is going to increase the time to do a 180 more then when increasing by 1 inch doesn't. This is also why large mouse pads are generally desirable. I have a large mouse pad that is 19 inches long and have 13.2inches/360 sensitivity, so i have 5.8 inches of space in the center of my mouse pad i can keep my mouse in and still be able to do a 180 degree turn towards either side without lifting my mouse up.

Finally, sniper buttons. If you are playing at a sensitivity where you are having trouble being accurate and need a lower sensitivity while sniping, i think you are playing at too high of a sensitivity and should be playing at a lower sensitivity not just for sniping but for general shooter gameplay.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i just through this together, something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Atavax's Mouse Guide for the FPS Gamer
> There are a lot of myths about gaming mice and I'm going to try to help inform you about general thruths.
> 
> CPI vs DPI
> 
> DPI stands for Dots per Inch, and CPI stands for Counts per Inch. CPI is the more technically correct term. I think there is some minor backlash over DPI because dots per inch might imply the resolution of the sensor is that high, when the resolution of the sensor is almost always significantly lower then a mouse's max DPI/CPI. I'll be using DPI in this guide simply because i think more people that would find this guide useful will be familiar with it.
> 
> LASER VS OPTICAL
> 
> First, to clarify, what we call optical mice are LED mice, and technically both laser and LED mice are optical. The difference between what we usually call optical mice and what we call laser mice is the light that the mouse emits and bounces back to the sensor is a laser or an LED. There is nothing one tecnology is capable of, that the other isn't. One isn't inherently better then the other. However, modern implementations of laser mice sensors have inconsistent acceleration (the bad kind of acceleration) and therefore most mice enthusiasts don't recommend them. There is also a third technology often referred to as Phillips Twin Eye, which current implementations have inconsistent Z axis tracking, and also is extremely sensitive to dust. A simple rule is avoid mice with a max DPI of 8200: no optical mice use that DPI, its what the current implementation of Phillips Twin Eye uses and also the dpi of the Avago 9500 and 9800, the most widely used laser sensors with inconsistent acceleration.
> 
> MAX DPI
> 
> High max DPI does not mean a better sensor. A high max DPI doesn't mean more accurate. High max dpi does not mean a worse sensor. If your mouse has a max DPI of 8200, it does not mean, the sensor in the mouse is taking 8200 dpi pictures. While every sensor does not have the exact same resolution, the resolutions are very comparable, and are much lower then 8200. To acheive 8200 DPI they take the picture, and they split pixels in half multiple times. High MAX DPI means that a mouse can move farther on screen with you moving the mouse less on your mousepad, nothing else. A high max DPI is almost entirely a marketing gimmick. High max DPI sells better because consumers got the impression its more accurate, but it isn't. Mice manufacturers make high dpi because high dpi sells well because of that misconception.
> 
> SET DPI
> 
> One myth is you want to set your DPI high and your sensitivity low to compensate. That is false. Increasing your DPI does not effect the resolution the sensor is reading at all, it makes it split pixels which makes it have to use less information per count it sends which ends up causing jitter. You can simplify jitter as it is tracking less consistent and is what i would consider objectively a bad thing. Many modern mice try to minimize jitter, through processing the data more. But there has been some mouse enthusiast backlash most notably with Avago 3090 sensors with 4,000 DPI and the S3988 sensor in the Razer Deathadder 2013, about a lack of responsive feeling because of this processing often referred to as "smoothing". As a result, some modern mice are purposely lower on the processing while others aren't, so there is a wide discrepancy in how high you can go without having noticeable jitter, typically anything 2,000 DPI or below is pretty safe.
> 
> Setting your DPI, 400-800 dpi is very common for very good FPS players, and there is debate over whether such low max DPI is objectively better or if they are simply used to the feeling of low max DPI because they have been playing since the days when mice didn't go above 400 or 800 DPI. It might be easier to be consistent with your cursor movement if your DPI is lower. Hower at this point it can't be definitively said whether low DPI is objectively better.
> 
> A high ingame sensitivity does lower how precise you can get, while if you have a low ingame sensitivity it is easy to go way below the point where this matters. I would recommend on the bottom half of any ingame sensitivity slider. If to stay on the bottom half, and to have a feeling you're comfortable with in game, you need a DPI above 800, i'd raise the DPI above 800. I would try to get used to a sensitivity that at the very least stays below the halfway point in any ingame mouse sensitivity slider bar and that also is below 2000 dpi, at the very least.
> 
> Finally, there are theories about not wanting to set the DPI near the maximum and theories about not wanting it too low. It is usually important to use a Native DPI step. Fortunately most high end modern sensors have native DPI steps every 50 dpi, so with them, no research is really needed. Older mice have few native DPI steps, and it is important to do research and find the native dpi steps of your mouse and to use one of them. Sometimes these native steps are at or near the max dpi, like Zowie mice with the 3090 sensor have 1 native step at 2300 and 2300 is also the max dpi, other mice perform horribly at their max dpi. This is a likely cause of many theories about how high you want your DPI in regards to the mouse's max dpi.
> 
> ACCELERATION
> 
> Lately Acceleration has been getting a bad reputation in a lot of shooter culture and i want to set the record straight. There is consistent and inconsistent acceleration. Consistent acceleration is not inherently bad. Many Quake Pros purposely have acceleration on. The drawback of acceleration is it adds another variable that effects mouse movement, making it more complicated and difficult to set muscle memory. However there is the benefit that you can have the increased accuracy of very low sensitivities when targets are in front of you while being able to turn 180 degrees much faster then is possible with a very low sensitivity.
> 
> What I would consider objectively bad is inconsistent acceleration, which exists in some gaming mice sensors, most notably the avago 9500 and 9800. Inconsistent acceleration is bad because the distance at specific speeds aren't consistent so your mouse isn't tracking consistently, so its impossible to build that muscle memory and you have to react to how your mouse performs differently every time.
> 
> OPNIONS ON SOME SUBJECTIVE ASPECTS
> 
> Max Speed
> 
> Some people think its a meaningless stat and others greatly value it. As more people are valueing high DPI less nowadays, high max speed seems to be gaining more attention.What max speed is needed really depends on the individual, some people move their mice faster then others, typically high sensitivity players move their mice slower. So some people will perform fine with mice at have a max speed of 1.4m/s. Others should look for mice above 3.5m/s. Others still will want higher. It is possible for people to move their mouse well above 5 meters per second, or about 200 inches per second, however it is hard to imagine anyone doing so in the middle of a competitive game. I would say if you have a low sensitivity and want to be on the extreme safe side, i'd get a mouse with 5m/s or 200inches/s max speed, and anything above that is not needed. If you don't have a very low sensitivity, i'd recommend at least 3/ms or 120 inches/s max speed to be on the safe side.
> 
> Weight
> 
> A lot of different opinions on what type of weight people prefer. It is common for people just to say weight is solely person preferance. I disagree, I think it is easier to make last second corrections with a lighter mouse, i think its also less fatiguing to use a smaller mouse if you use a relatively low sensitivity. While it seems like the main advantage of a heavier mouse is that it is harder to make a last second mistake, because of inertia. I would assume that most people would benefit more from last second corrections then last second mistakes.
> 
> In Game Sensitivity
> 
> Because of different games having different base sensitivities and those multipliers having different effects depending on how high the dpi of the mouse is, it has become common to describe your preferred sensitivity across platforms as the inches or centimeters you have to move your mouse to do a 360 degree turn in game, where you end at the same place you started. aka inches per 360 or cm per360. Like weight, this is a common topic for people to just sum up as, well, its purely personal preference. Personal preference certainly plays a big role, but I think its helpful to recognize there are advantages to both increasing and decreasing your sensitivity and how the advantage scale at different ranges.
> 
> A high sensitivity helps you move to the target faster. A low sensitivity increases accuracy. There are obviously soft caps to both, there is a point where you are gaining practically nothing in terms of speed from further increasing sensitivity and times when you gain practically nothing in terms of accuracy from lowering it anymore. Two factors to take into account are how often you need to turn 180 degrees in game, because if you frequently need to do that, a high sensitivity might be more beneficial. Also keep in mind how large your mouspad is. If you have to lift your mouse up to do a 180 degree turn. If for example, decreasing your sensitivity to do 1 more inch in a 360 is going to make you have to lift up your mouse to do a 180 in game, that is going to increase the time to do a 180 more then when increasing by 1 inch doesn't. This is also why large mouse pads are generally desirable. I have a large mouse pad that is 19 inches long and have 13.2inches/360 sensitivity, so i have 5.8 inches of space in the center of my mouse pad i can keep my mouse in and still be able to do a 180 degree turn towards either side without lifting my mouse up.
> 
> Finally, sniper buttons. If you are playing at a sensitivity where you are having trouble being accurate and need a lower sensitivity while sniping, i think you are playing at too high of a sensitivity and should be playing at a lower sensitivity not just for sniping but for general shooter gameplay.


ye, that's quite nice


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i just threw this together, something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Atavax's Mouse Guide for the FPS Gamer
> There are a lot of myths about gaming mice and I'm going to try to help inform you about general thruths.
> 
> CPI vs DPI
> 
> DPI stands for Dots per Inch, and CPI stands for Counts per Inch. CPI is the more technically correct term. I think there is some minor backlash over DPI because dots per inch might imply the resolution of the sensor is that high, when the resolution of the sensor is almost always significantly lower then a mouse's max DPI/CPI. I'll be using DPI in this guide simply because i think more people that would find this guide useful will be familiar with it.
> 
> LASER VS OPTICAL
> 
> First, to clarify, what we call optical mice are LED mice, and technically both laser and LED mice are optical. The difference between what we usually call optical mice and what we call laser mice is the light that the mouse emits and bounces back to the sensor is a laser or an LED. There is nothing one tecnology is capable of, that the other isn't. One isn't inherently better then the other. However, modern implementations of laser mice sensors have inconsistent acceleration (the bad kind of acceleration) and therefore most mice enthusiasts don't recommend them. There is also a third technology often referred to as Phillips Twin Eye, which current implementations have inconsistent Z axis tracking, and also is extremely sensitive to dust. A simple rule is avoid mice with a max DPI of 8200: no optical mice use that DPI, its what the current implementation of Phillips Twin Eye uses and also the dpi of the Avago 9500 and 9800, the most widely used laser sensors with inconsistent acceleration.
> 
> MAX DPI
> 
> High max DPI does not mean a better sensor. A high max DPI doesn't mean more accurate. High max dpi does not mean a worse sensor. If your mouse has a max DPI of 8200, it does not mean, the sensor in the mouse is taking 8200 dpi pictures. While every sensor does not have the exact same resolution, the resolutions are very comparable, and are much lower then 8200. To acheive 8200 DPI they take the picture, and they split pixels in half multiple times. High MAX DPI means that a mouse can move farther on screen with you moving the mouse less on your mousepad, nothing else. A high max DPI is almost entirely a marketing gimmick. High max DPI sells better because consumers got the impression its more accurate, but it isn't. Mice manufacturers make high dpi because high dpi sells well because of that misconception.
> 
> SET DPI
> 
> One myth is you want to set your DPI high and your sensitivity low to compensate. That is false. Increasing your DPI does not effect the resolution the sensor is reading at all, it makes it split pixels which makes it have to use less information per count it sends which ends up causing jitter. You can simplify jitter as it is tracking less consistent and is what i would consider objectively a bad thing. Many modern mice try to minimize jitter, through processing the data more. But there has been some mouse enthusiast backlash most notably with Avago 3090 sensors with 4,000 DPI and the S3988 sensor in the Razer Deathadder 2013, about a lack of responsive feeling because of this processing often referred to as "smoothing". As a result, some modern mice are purposely lower on the processing while others aren't, so there is a wide discrepancy in how high you can go without having noticeable jitter, typically anything 2,000 DPI or below is pretty safe.
> 
> Setting your DPI, 400-800 dpi is very common for very good FPS players, and there is debate over whether such low max DPI is objectively better or if they are simply used to the feeling of low max DPI because they have been playing since the days when mice didn't go above 400 or 800 DPI. It might be easier to be consistent with your cursor movement if your DPI is lower. Hower at this point it can't be definitively said whether low DPI is objectively better.
> 
> A high ingame sensitivity does lower how precise you can get, while if you have a low ingame sensitivity it is easy to go way below the point where this matters. I would recommend on the bottom half of any ingame sensitivity slider. If to stay on the bottom half, and to have a feeling you're comfortable with in game, you need a DPI above 800, i'd raise the DPI above 800. I would try to get used to a sensitivity that at the very least stays below the halfway point in any ingame mouse sensitivity slider bar and that also is below 2000 dpi, at the very least.
> 
> Finally, there are theories about not wanting to set the DPI near the maximum and theories about not wanting it too low. It is usually important to use a Native DPI step. Fortunately most high end modern sensors have native DPI steps every 50 dpi, so with them, no research is really needed. Older mice have few native DPI steps, and it is important to do research and find the native dpi steps of your mouse and to use one of them. Sometimes these native steps are at or near the max dpi, like Zowie mice with the 3090 sensor have 1 native step at 2300 and 2300 is also the max dpi, other mice perform horribly at their max dpi. This is a likely cause of many theories about how high you want your DPI in regards to the mouse's max dpi.
> 
> ACCELERATION
> 
> Lately Acceleration has been getting a bad reputation in a lot of shooter culture and i want to set the record straight. There is consistent and inconsistent acceleration. Consistent acceleration is not inherently bad. Many Quake Pros purposely have acceleration on. The drawback of acceleration is it adds another variable that effects mouse movement, making it more complicated and difficult to set muscle memory. However there is the benefit that you can have the increased accuracy of very low sensitivities when targets are in front of you while being able to turn 180 degrees much faster then is possible with a very low sensitivity.
> 
> What I would consider objectively bad is inconsistent acceleration, which exists in some gaming mice sensors, most notably the avago 9500 and 9800. Inconsistent acceleration is bad because the distance at specific speeds aren't consistent so your mouse isn't tracking consistently, so its impossible to build that muscle memory and you have to react to how your mouse performs differently every time.
> 
> OPNIONS ON SOME SUBJECTIVE ASPECTS
> 
> Max Speed
> 
> Some people think its a meaningless stat and others greatly value it. As more people are valueing high DPI less nowadays, high max speed seems to be gaining more attention.What max speed is needed really depends on the individual, some people move their mice faster then others, typically high sensitivity players move their mice slower. So some people will perform fine with mice at have a max speed of 1.4m/s. Others should look for mice above 3.5m/s. Others still will want higher. It is possible for people to move their mouse well above 5 meters per second, or about 200 inches per second, however it is hard to imagine anyone doing so in the middle of a competitive game. I would say if you have a low sensitivity and want to be on the extreme safe side, i'd get a mouse with 5m/s or 200inches/s max speed, and anything above that is not needed. If you don't have a very low sensitivity, i'd recommend at least 3/ms or 120 inches/s max speed to be on the safe side.
> 
> Weight
> 
> A lot of different opinions on what type of weight people prefer. It is common for people just to say weight is solely person preferance. I disagree, I think it is easier to make last second corrections with a lighter mouse, i think its also less fatiguing to use a smaller mouse if you use a relatively low sensitivity. While it seems like the main advantage of a heavier mouse is that it is harder to make a last second mistake, because of inertia. I would assume that most people would benefit more from last second corrections then last second mistakes.
> 
> In Game Sensitivity
> 
> Because of different games having different base sensitivities and those multipliers having different effects depending on how high the dpi of the mouse is, it has become common to describe your preferred sensitivity across platforms as the inches or centimeters you have to move your mouse to do a 360 degree turn in game, where you end at the same place you started. aka inches per 360 or cm per360. Like weight, this is a common topic for people to just sum up as, well, its purely personal preference. Personal preference certainly plays a big role, but I think its helpful to recognize there are advantages to both increasing and decreasing your sensitivity and how the advantage scale at different ranges.
> 
> A high sensitivity helps you move to the target faster. A low sensitivity increases accuracy. There are obviously soft caps to both, there is a point where you are gaining practically nothing in terms of speed from further increasing sensitivity and times when you gain practically nothing in terms of accuracy from lowering it anymore. Two factors to take into account are how often you need to turn 180 degrees in game, because if you frequently need to do that, a high sensitivity might be more beneficial. Also keep in mind how large your mouspad is. If you have to lift your mouse up to do a 180 degree turn. If for example, decreasing your sensitivity to do 1 more inch in a 360 is going to make you have to lift up your mouse to do a 180 in game, that is going to increase the time to do a 180 more then when increasing by 1 inch doesn't. This is also why large mouse pads are generally desirable. I have a large mouse pad that is 19 inches long and have 13.2inches/360 sensitivity, so i have 5.8 inches of space in the center of my mouse pad i can keep my mouse in and still be able to do a 180 degree turn towards either side without lifting my mouse up.
> 
> Finally, sniper buttons. If you are playing at a sensitivity where you are having trouble being accurate and need a lower sensitivity while sniping, i think you are playing at too high of a sensitivity and should be playing at a lower sensitivity not just for sniping but for general shooter gameplay.


That's a very helpful guide. I would add an explanation of malfunction speed (as opposed to perfect control speed), prediction, lift off distance and jitter (I know you mention it in DPI but it's worth taking that and expanding it in its own section). You might also want to mention responsiveness (polling rate and far more importantly buttons and sensor) with a link to that Japanese blog if you can find it. Obviously those are just my thoughts and feel free to ignore them. Someone like Ino, popups or xmr1 could almost certainly give better suggestions.

There was a post a few weeks ago where they were looking to update the mice stickies. I think this would be a very helpful beginners guide.


----------



## Ino.

Updated OP with comparison pic:

http://imgur.com/RUPJsJo


----------



## hasukka

That the EC1 or 2 on the right?

EDIT: saw the answer on the review.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> That the EC1 or 2 on the right?
> 
> EDIT: saw the answer on the review.


Yeah, it's the EC1 eVo CL


----------



## superior

Best mouse pad for this mouse?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Best mouse pad for this mouse?


super subjective matter, the 3310 seems to work exceptionally well on most surfaces








and I think in this case, the feet are so large they'll work on most pads really well.
if you're looking to buy something, narrow it down to your preferences and I'm sure you will receive lots of help!


----------



## aLv1080

Can you guys feel that little acceleration?
I'm kinda afraid of that, not sure if it will change my gameplay.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Can you guys feel that little acceleration?
> I'm kinda afraid of that, not sure if it will change my gameplay.


the mouse you currently have probably has a tiny bit of acceleration as well. No, its not easy to detect, let alone to feel.


----------



## yo-chi

Hi guys,

can someone please post a picture of the new Zowie FK1 and a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 in comparison?
My concern is that the DPI only go 400/800/1600/3200. What if i need/want 1000 DPI? The mouse speed should be similar to the Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 on a 6/11 setting.

I've been going through so many mice* lately just to replace my Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 *sigh*
I really hope the FK1 will be the last mouse i have to buy for the next years.

*Logitech G700s (way too slippery), Logitech Performance MX (sensor off-center), Steelseries Sensei MLG (mouse acceleration), Steelseries Rival (clicks get very hard after a couple of hours, coating looks horrible after 2 weeks), Madcatz R.A.T. 7 (right mouse button rattles, mouse too heavy with everything removed).

Bye
yo-chi


----------



## Crouch

Great review! Now I know what mouse to get


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yo-chi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> can someone please post a picture of the new Zowie FK1 and a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 in comparison?
> My concern is that the DPI only go 400/800/1600/3200. What if i need/want 1000 DPI? The mouse speed should be similar to the Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 on a 6/11 setting.
> 
> I've been going through so many mice* lately just to replace my Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 *sigh*
> I really hope the FK1 will be the last mouse i have to buy for the next years.
> 
> *Logitech G700s (way too slippery), Logitech Performance MX (sensor off-center), Steelseries Sensei MLG (mouse acceleration), Steelseries Rival (clicks get very hard after a couple of hours, coating looks horrible after 2 weeks), Madcatz R.A.T. 7 (right mouse button rattles, mouse too heavy with everything removed).
> 
> Bye
> yo-chi


As if anyone here likely has such an old mouse that is deprecated.


----------



## Ickz

Fyi, the mouse just showed up on Amazon. Currently out of stock, but you can still put your order in.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> You will always feel a difference between these different sensors because they use different CPI scaling techniques. Doesn't mean any of them is better than the other.


You're probably right.
I thought I felt a delay on the 3310 in the FK1. Maybe it's placebo.
Today I played for 2 hours straight with a lowsens of 0.7 @ 800 CPI and it felt brilliant.








I guess it has/had sth to do with the changes I (have to) make in sensitivity when comparing with the WMO (which I use on 3.8 sens mostly).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Can you guys feel that little acceleration?
> I'm kinda afraid of that, not sure if it will change my gameplay.


Not sure exactly what you mean, as the 3310 should be acceleration free.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> As if anyone here likely has such an old mouse that is deprecated.


I have one as many here probably still do.

@ yo-chi: Why do you need a comparison pic if your concern is about DPI?


----------



## yo-chi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> @ yo-chi: Why do you need a comparison pic if your concern is about DPI?


I got two concerns, one is the size of the mouse, the other is the DPI.
I have used the IntelliMouse Optical 1.0 and 1.1 since the release in 1998 (1.0), and i'm still using the 1.1 today.
(been playing CounterStrike since beta 3.0)


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yo-chi*
> 
> I got two concerns, one is the size of the mouse, the other is the DPI.
> I have used the IntelliMouse Optical 1.0 and 1.1 since the release in 1998 (1.0), and i'm still using the 1.1 today.
> (been playing CounterStrike since beta 3.0)


how is the DPI a concern then, when you get so many more options with the FK1 compared to the only 400dpi of IMO1.1?


----------



## Andeimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> As if anyone here likely has such an old mouse that is *deprecated*.


Heh. The MS IMO 1.1A is one of the best mice ever produced and was the prime ambidextrous 5 button mouse to use for well over a decade.

yo-chi:
The IntelliMouse Optical runs at 400 DPI, not 1000. You shouldn't feel much of a difference in speed transitioning to the FK1. Unfortunately my IMO 1.1A isn't with me so I'm unable to post comparison photos.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yo-chi*
> 
> I got two concerns, one is the size of the mouse, the other is the DPI.
> I have used the IntelliMouse Optical 1.0 and 1.1 since the release in 1998 (1.0), and i'm still using the 1.1 today.
> (been playing CounterStrike since beta 3.0)


I don't know if those are of any help, tried to make some valuable shots.

      

I'm wondering though why you are concerned about CPI. The FK1 has a 400 CPI step which actually IS 400.

The WMO and IMO both feel closer to each other in terms of shape.
The FK and FK1 both feel very similiar to each other too.

Between the MS and Zowie mice pictured here there's a noticeable shape difference.
Mainly because the Zowie mice are flatter.
But neither means better or worse then another.

I myself don't like the IMO shape but the WMO shape.
Between FK1 and FK I'm still debating.


----------



## hasukka

Btw, I'm not sure if it was this thread where I asked about the white EC1/2 Evo and IR-LED sensor... But I got an answer from Zowie:

EC eVo Black has been updated with IR LED but EC eVo White has not. The
only difference between the IR LED and the previous one is the fact that IR
LED works across multicolored pads without fuss.

I am afraid you will have to pick what is more important for you: glossy
finish or multicolored mousepad.

So it seems White EC models dont have the IR-Led sensor.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

I've never liked the 1.1. Never liked the shape and the mice were quite flimsy.


----------



## yo-chi

Thanks for the pictures, detto!

I just ordered the FK1.


----------



## ezisatnaF

Hey!

You seem to have the same taste in mice as me.

Could you please take pictures of the FK1 and the WMO like this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/690#post_20136607

I really want to get the FK1, assuming the shape is similar,

Thanks


----------



## detto87

As I said, shape is not similar.
Dimensions look the same and both are ambidextrous. But shape is another topic.
You will miss the hump from the WMO because the FK1 is more flat.
ATM I'm not @home anymore, maybe I can take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AnimalK

I love my Sensei Raw but the switches on the main keys don't feel tight enough to me (maybe they are worn out?) and this has always bothered me.

I went to the computer store today looking for the FK1 but they hadn't received them yet. I still got to try a vanilla FK and man does it feel great. Nice responsive tight switches and a shape close enough to my beloved Sensei Raw.

I have an FK1 reserved on order.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> the mouse you currently have probably has a tiny bit of acceleration as well. No, its not easy to detect, let alone to feel.


Ok, got it.
Yeah, I will probably buy a FK1 then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean, as the 3310 should be acceleration free.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2wjMybn9Zg


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Ok, got it.
> Yeah, I will probably buy a FK1 then
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2wjMybn9Zg


That's not really accel, I'm doing this by hand and the cursor being of 1 degree max on a 45 cm swipe is nothing IMO. It's more if a proof that accel is negligible on FK1.


----------



## Mych

(Hey, new user here, don't bite.)

How's the "travel time" on button 1 and 2 with fk1 compared to ec2 evo cl and, for example, g502. I really liked the weight and feel of zowie cl but found g502 buttons signicantly better in the games I play more seriously. The weight and feet etc. of g502 are a bit too annoying for me in the long run, however. Also, could I replace the switches in fk1 with omrons without massive modifications (got the tools) and how do you think the result would compare with the abovementioned mice? Also, toyed with the idea of "raising" the switches slightly to reduce travel time: what do the more experienced tinkerers feel about that?

Or perhaps should just wait what Logitech plans to announce next?


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That's not really accel, I'm doing this by hand and the cursor being of 1 degree max on a 45 cm swipe is nothing IMO. It's more if a proof that accel is negligible on FK1.


Got it.
I thought that because on your review of G502 it had absolutely zero acceleration.
I'm kinda paranoid about it tbh


----------



## willll162904

Looking for a quick answer, would this mouse be a good replacement for my Sensei RAW? I grip the EXACT same as you with a 17.5cm finger tip to palm base. How do you switches compare? My Sensei switches are starting to feel cheap and weak.When I click down it almost feels like the shell is moving. It just feels like the exact click feel is totally gone. It feels mushy and weak.


----------



## metal571

The Huano is noticeably harder to click but results in a firm but not too firm experience. The FK1 and Avior alike are great alternatives to the Sensei. Just know that you are very limited in terms of customization if you go with Zowie. Many people don't need things like DPI buttons or drivers though, and it makes sense.


----------



## alg0801

I received my Zowie FK1 on Saturday so I've had roughly 8 hours of playtime in CS:GO with it. Here are some of my findings and concerns.

*Mice I have to compare*

*SteelSeries Rival* - Sluggish feeling at times. I believe this is mostly due to the size of the mouse. Was way too large for me personally.
*SteelSeries Sense [RAW]* - Noticeable acceleration. Overall, this mouse just feels extremely inconsistent on long/fast mouse movements. Annoyingly finicky sensor. A speck of dust will cause jitters and tracking issues. Other than that, I preferred this mouse over the Rival despite the inferior sensor consistency.
*Razer DeathAdder 3.5G* - Great mouse...feet wore completely down. Had it for many years so it was time to retire.
*Razer Abyssus* - Too light for CS:GO. Mouse feet worn down after a couple years. Great mouse for RTS/MOBAs.

*Zowie Shape/Size*
I have to say that this mouse is probably the perfect size/shape/weight in my opinion. It may even rival the legendary IMO 1.1a. Feels extremely sturdy and durable. Coating is nice.

*Sensor and concerns*
The mouse feels snappier than the Rival, which uses the same sensor. However, there are times when it feels slightly sluggish while trying to track players who are rapidly changing direction. This may be due to various reasons such as...

Not being used to the mouse yet
Not having found a comfortable sensitivity yet
400 dpi MAY be too low for my needs @ 1080p
The mouse movement feels VERY consistent. If I miss on initial crosshair placement, it's because I missed, not because acceleration threw it slightly off target (ie Sensei RAW). 400 DPI feels less responsive than 800 DPI. It feels as if the input latency at the 400 step is a bit higher. IF there is added latency, it's not a game breaking amount. It might even be an inaccurate feeling on my part based on my sensitivity.

_note: logically, 400 dpi step should be fine since the sensor works in native steps of 50 CPI_

*Mouse buttons*
I actually like the stiffer clicks of the huanos. It took some getting used to, but not much. At first, it was hard to control burst lengths in CS:GO, but this sorted itself out in actual game scenarios where instincts take over and you don't have time to focus on things like mouse click feeling. I CAN NOTICE A HIGHER INPUT LATENCY in the click vs Sensei [RAW] but this was only noticeable on first use.

*OVERALL,* this is by far the best mouse I have used. I think I will be even more satisfied after I get all of my settings configured (DPI, in-game sens, etc...)


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> However, there are times when it feels slightly sluggish while trying to track players who are rapidly changing direction.


This issue could be the large mouse feet? I'm really not a fan of the zowie feet....and once more of the feet gets in contact with the pad they slow even more on direction changes.. I just sub them out for 1.1/3.0 feet as I do on all mice. Anyway could be worth bearing in mind









Thanks for your impressions....my body is ready....just waiting for overclockers.co.uk to get stock.

Glad your'e enjoying your new mouse!


----------



## fLaPzZ

Just ordered mine from kustompc in the UK. They still have 16 in stock as I'm typing this. Should get mine tomorrow.

Looking forward to trying this as I'm not really happy with any of the mice I currently own. There's something about all of them that annoys me.


----------



## DivineDark

Amazon has them up in the US now, but they're out of stock for the next week or two.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaPzZ*
> 
> Just ordered mine from kustompc in the UK. They still have 16 in stock as I'm typing this. Should get mine tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this as I'm not really happy with any of the mice I currently own. There's something about all of them that annoys me.


Sweet...I went with OCuk for free shipping and mouse bungee (lol)

Kustompcs are a superb company.


----------



## CorruptBE

Battle Razer Abyssus vs Zowie FK1:

Zowie FK1 wins (until Razer lifts up its arse and fixes Synapse, I basically have no "usefull" customization on the Abyssys as Synapse GREATLY impacts precision).

It'll be my main mouse for the time being until something better comes along.

Big kudos to Zowie for adding that increased lift-off distance button switch.


----------



## Nilizum

On 500 hz there is no precision loss on the Abyssus 2014. In fact, because of the Abyssus 2014's sensor position relative to shapeset and length, it is more precise than that FK1 will ever be.

1000hz on the other hand is very unstable and you will get irregularities like I've mentioned before.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> In fact, because of the Abyssus 2014's sensor position relative to shapeset and length, it is more precise than that FK1 will ever be.


How does that influence precision? It might influence your ability to be precise with it because it is unlike you want it, but that's not a general issue.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> On 500 hz there is no precision loss on the Abyssus 2014. In fact, because of the Abyssus 2014's sensor position relative to shapeset and length, it is more precise than that FK1 will ever be.
> 
> 1000hz on the other hand is very unstable and you will get irregularities like I've mentioned before.


how can you claim sensor position is objectively better with 1 mouse over another?


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> I received my Zowie FK1 on Saturday so I've had roughly 8 hours of playtime in CS:GO with it. Here are some of my findings and concerns.
> 
> *Mice I have to compare*
> 
> *SteelSeries Rival* - Sluggish feeling at times. I believe this is mostly due to the size of the mouse. Was way too large for me personally.
> *SteelSeries Sense [RAW]* - Noticeable acceleration. Overall, this mouse just feels extremely inconsistent on long/fast mouse movements. Annoyingly finicky sensor. A speck of dust will cause jitters and tracking issues. Other than that, I preferred this mouse over the Rival despite the inferior sensor consistency.
> *Razer DeathAdder 3.5G* - Great mouse...feet wore completely down. Had it for many years so it was time to retire.
> *Razer Abyssus* - Too light for CS:GO. Mouse feet worn down after a couple years. Great mouse for RTS/MOBAs.
> 
> *Zowie Shape/Size*
> I have to say that this mouse is probably the perfect size/shape/weight in my opinion. It may even rival the legendary IMO 1.1a. Feels extremely sturdy and durable. Coating is nice.
> 
> *Sensor and concerns*
> The mouse feels snappier than the Rival, which uses the same sensor. However, there are times when it feels slightly sluggish while trying to track players who are rapidly changing direction. This may be due to various reasons such as...
> 
> Not being used to the mouse yet
> Not having found a comfortable sensitivity yet
> 400 dpi MAY be too low for my needs @ 1080p
> The mouse movement feels VERY consistent. If I miss on initial crosshair placement, it's because I missed, not because acceleration threw it slightly off target (ie Sensei RAW). 400 DPI feels less responsive than 800 DPI. It feels as if the input latency at the 400 step is a bit higher. IF there is added latency, it's not a game breaking amount. It might even be an inaccurate feeling on my part based on my sensitivity.
> 
> _note: logically, 400 dpi step should be fine since the sensor works in native steps of 50 CPI_
> 
> *Mouse buttons*
> I actually like the stiffer clicks of the huanos. It took some getting used to, but not much. At first, it was hard to control burst lengths in CS:GO, but this sorted itself out in actual game scenarios where instincts take over and you don't have time to focus on things like mouse click feeling. I CAN NOTICE A HIGHER INPUT LATENCY in the click vs Sensei [RAW] but this was only noticeable on first use.
> 
> *OVERALL,* this is by far the best mouse I have used. I think I will be even more satisfied after I get all of my settings configured (DPI, in-game sens, etc...)


100% agree.

I used to play 400 but i have the same problem with some "lag" in situtations u described. Yesterday ive changed dpi to 800 and now its amazing.

my best mouse so far.


----------



## willll162904

OK so when I buy this mouse where should I get it if I want the new fk1 edition? Is this website ok? - www.gamejava.com/product_info.php?products_id=3267
or this one? - http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_279_275&item_id=074000
I'm in the US


----------



## Necroblob

I am too impatient. Mouse ordered from Kustompcs.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> I CAN NOTICE A HIGHER INPUT LATENCY in the click vs Sensei [RAW] but this was only noticeable on first use.


I wonder of the FK1 will test similarly to the old zowie AM in this graph. I'm interested to know if this is a flaw of huano switches or the MCU as others have hinted at. Either way I hope the guy/gal who did these tests throws in the FK1 result.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> I am too impatient. Mouse ordered from Kustompcs.


I ordered from amazon prime shipping. Won't be in for another 2-5 weeks.

Do they usually get shipments earlier than expected?


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I ordered from amazon prime shipping. Won't be in for another 2-5 weeks.
> 
> Do they usually get shipments earlier than expected?


Is this the newest zowie fk1? I just want to make sure i get the right one







- http://www.amazon.com/Zowie-Gear-Gaming-Mouse-FK1/dp/B00LIQE8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405378215&sr=8-1&keywords=zowie+FK1


----------



## Crizzl

Yes that is the right one willll


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> On 500 hz there is no precision loss on the Abyssus 2014. In fact, because of the Abyssus 2014's sensor position relative to shapeset and length, it is more precise than that FK1 will ever be.
> 
> 1000hz on the other hand is very unstable and you will get irregularities like I've mentioned before.


There's nothing wrong with the mouse Nilizum, it's perfectly fine without Synapse. But once you install Synapse, the DPI recalculation completely messes with precision and precision movement. Like I said, my choice mainly goes to the FK1 because I can customize it enough to my liking DPI wise without performance loss.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> Is this the newest zowie fk1? I just want to make sure i get the right one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.amazon.com/Zowie-Gear-Gaming-Mouse-FK1/dp/B00LIQE8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405378215&sr=8-1&keywords=zowie+FK1


Yes that's the one I ordered. Says FK1 in the title.


----------



## degenn

Holy crap... just picked up 2 of these mice on the way home. They are pretty much INSTANT winners for me -- the size/weight is absolutely perfect for my big-ass hands (with fingertip grip) whereas the original FK was just too small. The switches are a little stiff but hopefully they loosen up a bit over time. The sensor performance versus the older 3090 Zowie mice is noticeably superior for me and the new/additional native DPI steps are very welcome. I can't really remember when I've ever had a mouse feel this immediately "right" straight out of the box, Zowie has added a ferrite core to the USB cable as well. Well done on the FK1, Zowie -- now just give the Evo CL series the same treatment and you'll really be cooking with fire.

Going to be very difficult for me to decide between the Mionix Avior 7000 and these FK1's -- I might just have to keep both!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Going to be very difficult for me to decide between the Mionix Avior 7000 and these FK1's -- I might just have to keep both!


Imo the decision between these 2 mice is more down to shape, they're both very good.


----------



## derrison

Every time a huano switch is depressed a baby kitten dies.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derrison*
> 
> Every time a huano switch is depressed a baby kitten dies.


I think if these had Omron switches they could potentially be the perfect mice. Or at least the closest we've gotten so far (for fingertip/claw grips).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Imo the decision between these 2 mice is more down to shape, they're both very good.


Yeah pretty much agreed, although I will say that the Mionix has a very very nice build-quality to it (better than any mouse I've ever tried tbh). It just feels substantial and the coating they used is absolutely awesome. Also I prefer the Omron switches in the Mionix and the scroll wheel feels more tactile but these things can change with usage so will give it some time.


----------



## duhizy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derrison*
> 
> Every time a huano switch is depressed a baby kitten dies.


u can really feel the kitty blood gush out when u try to play MOBAs with huanos XD, I dont remember buying a red mouse pad


----------



## ramraze

I have a question about the coating - could someone elaborate on the "grainy" feel?
I used to like the original FK shape a lot but was put off by the coating. It was fine for the first 2 months or so, but then started to wear off in the most used areas and became so susceptible to sweat and grease it was disgusting. Also, sweat didn't dry off, but became sticky and annoying. Had to clean the mouse a few times a day. To me it didn't feel any better than the sensei vanilla, which looks like a mirror.

I have relatively sweaty hands but for example on the Rival I feel like i don't sweat at all.

So, could someone compare the coating between vanilla FK/Fk1? Is there a smooth, rubberized feel to it or does it feel the same? How easily does it accumulate sweat and grease? Does it absorb or dry off easily or does it become sticky? How firm is the grip?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> So, could someone compare the coating between vanilla FK/Fk1? Is there a smooth, rubberized feel to it or does it feel the same? How easily does it accumulate sweat and grease? Does it absorb or dry off easily or does it become sticky? How firm is the grip?


The coating looks less greasy than the FK. I've used my FK1 now for aprox 10-15 hours of gaming and I remember the FK already showing my exact fingerspots in that time. With the FK1 this is still the case (it's not grease though) but less so. I would describe it as a bit shiny where I rest my fingers. It feels rougher than the FK too.

However if looks trouble you: It does not look like a fresh out of the box mouse anymore.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The coating looks less greasy than the FK. I've used my FK1 now for aprox 10-15 hours of gaming and I remember the FK already showing my exact fingerspots in that time. With the FK1 this is still the case (it's not grease though) but less so. I would describe it as a bit shiny where I rest my fingers. It feels rougher than the FK too.
> 
> However if looks trouble you: It does not look like a fresh out of the box mouse anymore.


yes. I would say same thing.

the good point, mouse doesnt annoy me with that coating and I also have semi-sweating hands. It is like deathadder now.


----------



## ChevChelios

wait, can you remap the side buttons on the Zowie mice ? I got the impression that no ... =/


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> wait, can you remap the side buttons on the Zowie mice ? I got the impression that no ... =/


no


----------



## ramraze

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply. I don't care about the mouse looking bad, but if sweat starts to become sticky and stays on the mouse mid game then it's hard to ignore that flaw.

Basically if I can make it through 2 days of gaming without needing to clean the mouse, that's good enough.

I don't touch the mouse with messy hands and i go the extra mile to keep it clean, but with some coatings it's not good enough.

In those 10-15 hours, do you remember actually perspiring on your fingertips or in your palm? If so, then I guess it's not bad.

The mice that I have tried and which are examples of a good enough coating:
(btw I'm in good shape and I eat healthy. My bmi index is good, if not underweight







)

Avior 7000, Rival, Sensei Raw, DA 2013, Zowie AM, Roccat Savu, Roccat KPO, Roccat Kova+, Taipan, Abyssus 3.5, Kana V2, G400s, Logitech G602,Kinzu V1, Sharkoon Fireglider, etc...

So basically what I need isn't too much to ask


----------



## nipplepie

Whats that thing about the sensor operating at it's best (define best) at the highest/fastest DPI? On the lower DPI steps it scales down from the highest (3200) and therefore is less accurate?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nipplepie*
> 
> Whats that thing about the sensor operating at it's best (define best) at the highest/fastest DPI? On the lower DPI steps it scales down from the highest (3200) and therefore is less accurate?


Maybe on the old ones that used to scale every step off the 1800 cpi step, but not on the new FK1. All steps are fine, everything else is placebo.


----------



## alg0801

Maybe someone can clear this up for me... Many people claim DPI is nothing but a measure of sensitivity on the mouse. This implies that you should be able to adjust in-game sens to achieve the same mouse feeling.

THIS IS SIMPLY NOT THE CASE (at least with FK1)

I complained earlier about a "lag" feeling at 400 dpi @ 1080p in CS:GO. The feeling occurs when tracking (slower mouse movements) a player that is rapidly moving back and forth. There's a delayed feeling or a feeling like you're moving the mouse but the in-game movement is not the same. This occurred with my Rival as well at 400 AND 450(to a lesser extent) dpi which really makes me wonder what's going on since they use the same sensor.

So I tested it out...

2.2 original sens @ 400 dpi
1.1 adjusted sens @ 800 dpi
*RESULTS*
The cm/360 is *EXACTLY THE SAME* between both settings, meaning that they are indeed the same when it comes to how far your crosshair moves on screen. *HOWEVER,* these two settings feel entirely different. 800 dpi feels very snappy in comparison. It also feels a lot faster than 400 dpi despite the fact that the cm/360 is identical. The laggy feeling when tracking players is completely gone. It also feels like there is a noticeably smaller delay (input latency) between when I move my mouse and when the cursor on screen moves.

Would love for Skylit or someone like that to explain why this is.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> Maybe someone can clear this up for me... Many people claim DPI is nothing but a measure of sensitivity on the mouse. This implies that you should be able to adjust in-game sens to achieve the same mouse feeling.
> 
> THIS IS SIMPLY NOT THE CASE (at least with FK1)
> 
> I complained earlier about a "lag" feeling at 400 dpi @ 1080p in CS:GO. The feeling occurs when tracking (slower mouse movements) a player that is rapidly moving back and forth. There's a delayed feeling or a feeling like you're moving the mouse but the in-game movement is not the same. This occurred with my Rival as well at 400 AND 450(to a lesser extent) dpi which really makes me wonder what's going on since they use the same sensor.
> 
> So I tested it out...
> 
> 2.2 original sens @ 400 dpi
> 1.1 adjusted sens @ 800 dpi
> *RESULTS*
> The cm/360 is *EXACTLY THE SAME* between both settings, meaning that they are indeed the same when it comes to how far your crosshair moves on screen. *HOWEVER,* these two settings feel entirely different. 800 dpi feels very snappy in comparison. It also feels a lot faster than 400 dpi despite the fact that the cm/360 is identical. The laggy feeling when tracking players is completely gone. It also feels like there is a noticeably smaller delay (input latency) between when I move my mouse and when the cursor on screen moves.
> 
> Would love for Skylit or someone like that to explain why this is.


If you used 800 CPI before you will likely feel weird using 400 CPI. Especially on engines with low latency like older quake engines or source you can easily feel those differences. The feeling will change with different CPI levels at same cm/360 because you change the yaw and pitch values and thereby the angles you turn ingame. I've used 400 (450) CPI for quite some time and there is no noticeable delay for me.

What cm/360 do you play at? Raw input on/off? Mouse fix?

Conclusion: Just use what feels better to you really.


----------



## iamimpossible

got my FK1 today.

I changed the switches to omron.

I was going to change them to the huano orange as you can get a good feel from them but i thought id try omron and see how it goes.

also tried to change my LOD to plastic mode and the mouse would not track properly so changed it back to standard.

the mouse is a little long for me and i may chop thr back of a little. Should have kept the old case as it was 5g less as well.

Also no braided cable.

I've put some tape on the sides for better grip, the grained plastic is slippy and hard to grip. After I added some tape its vastly improved.


----------



## iamimpossible

My initial thoughts on 400dpi is that there is smoothing. at 800+ its less noticeable. can one else comment? may be i just need to get used to it?


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> If you used 800 CPI before you will likely feel weird using 400 CPI. Especially on engines with low latency like older quake engines or source you can easily feel those differences. The feeling will change with different CPI levels at same cm/360 because you change the yaw and pitch values and thereby the angles you turn ingame. I've used 400 (450) CPI for quite some time and there is no noticeable delay for me.
> 
> What cm/360 do you play at? Raw input on/off? Mouse fix?
> 
> Conclusion: Just use what feels better to you really.


I've used 400/450 forever too, but I gamed at low res in CS 1.x

47.4cm/360, rawinput on, no mousefix, windows 8


----------



## iamimpossible

Zowie FK1 tracking problem: http://youtu.be/D1OLWqhE8Ho

I have removed this video as it was the game causing the problem.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Zowie FK1 tracking problem: http://youtu.be/D1OLWqhE8Ho


video is private


----------



## iamimpossible

fixed


----------



## iamimpossible

I can try at 500hz, how do i change setting, anyone?


----------



## ezisatnaF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Zowie FK1 tracking problem: http://youtu.be/D1OLWqhE8Ho


@ what DPI is this?


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Zowie FK1 tracking problem: http://youtu.be/D1OLWqhE8Ho


Have you tried a different mousepad? The surface of that mousepad looks too consistent/smooth. It appears the sensor is having trouble calculating movement when moved at that slow speed.


----------



## iamimpossible

Yes i tried a cloth pad also. I tried 400dpi, 800dpi, 1600dpi, I also tried different LOD.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Yes i tried a cloth pad also. I tried 400dpi, 800dpi, 1600dpi, I also tried different LOD.


I don't mean different surface type. For example, Razer Goliathus Control is much different from Goliathus Speed which is also much different from Qck+ in terms of tracking.

I have Goliathus control and don't recall experiencing this...I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> fixed


What was the issue?


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What was the issue?


the video was private


----------



## dotagaming

I can't reproduce the problem at any DPI. The slightest movement of my FK1 will translate to cursor movement. Can't say I've ever used a mouse that felt as direct, raw and precise like this beautiful thing.


----------



## iamimpossible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> the video was private


its not private anymore.

at slow speeds mouse does not track.


----------



## bobsaget

Quick question guys.

Don't you think the tracking depends not only on the mouse but also on the game itself and the way the developers implement the mouse settings and reading? I remember having a terrible experience when playing Dead Space 1. The mouse would not track properly at slow/medium speed in this particular game but worked fine in any other environment, whether gaming or not.

I can't remember the mouse I was using back then. My question might be completely stupid but who knows


----------



## iamimpossible

I have tried my A4tech mouse and it does not do this.


----------



## Deku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Zowie FK1 tracking problem: http://youtu.be/D1OLWqhE8Ho


its probably because of the game engine and ingame sens. In example in unreal engine if you zoom with a scope and u have slow sens it doesnt move with slow movement.
Try settings ur ingame sens higher and test again or try a different mouse. Also try this on desktop and tell me how it behaves.


----------



## iamimpossible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> its probably because of the game engine and ingame sens. In example in unreal engine if you zoom with a scope and u have slow sens it doesnt move with slow movement.
> Try settings ur ingame sens higher and test again or try a different mouse. Also try this on desktop and tell me how it behaves.


thanks guys. in my desktop this does not happen. So looks like it is the game.


----------



## Yodums

Just got my FK1. IMO, the small changes in the size of the mouse made a world of a difference. I have larger hands and when I grip my FK14, it feels too small, but this just feels perfect. As mentioned in the OP, the taller base allows your lower palm to rest on the mouse and it won't tire out as easily. Really helps for those with larger hands. Also, the 800dpi was way overdue.

Not sure if others have noticed, but the coating on my FK1 is much more "grainier" than my FK14. I actually don't remember how my FK14 was, but considering how I never used it, the FK14 feels a lot more glossier or made of a much more smoother texture.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> Just got my FK1. IMO, the small changes in the size of the mouse made a world of a difference. I have larger hands and when I grip my FK14, it feels too small, but this just feels perfect. As mentioned in the OP, the taller base allows your lower palm to rest on the mouse and it won't tire out as easily. Really helps for those with larger hands. Also, the 800dpi was way overdue.
> 
> Not sure if others have noticed, but the coating on my FK1 is much more "grainier" than my FK14. I actually don't remember how my FK14 was, but considering how I never used it, the FK14 feels a lot more glossier or made of a much more smoother texture.


Well there were coating issues so they've improved on that one.


----------



## popups

*@iamimpossible*

What game was it that you were using? Was it a Valve made game? I wouldn't trust Valve games.

In Counter-Strike 1.6 there is an issue with cursor movement while zoomed in with a scoped weapon [AWP]. The crosshair does not move when you do a slow movement to the left. However, when doing a slow movement to the right it works fine. I don't remember this being an issue before CS went to Steam.


----------



## p1xelHer0

So I need to get a new mouse... I've been using IME 3.0 and the Avior 7000 and need a replacement. I have two questions regarding coating and button stiffness:

My main problem with the Avior was that I felt the buttons pressed too easy, I couldn't rest my fingers on them and to put some strain on my hand after hours of gaming:

- How stiff are the buttons on the FK1 compared to the IME 3.0? I play MOBAs and I've heard people complain that the stiffer switches in the ZOWIE mice gets rather exhausting to use for a longer time.

I tried using a black ZOWIE EC1 eVo half a year ago but I felt the coating was far too slippery for me! One coating I really loved was the coating on the Avior 7000:

- How does the coating on the FK1 compare to the Avior 7000? And is it as slippery as the black EC1?


----------



## b0z0

Ordered the FK1 via amazon today


----------



## superior

For all the Aussies wondering where to buy from I just ordered mine from www.mwave.com.au today.


----------



## superior

What performs better on the Zowie FK1, 500 or 1000 hertz?


----------



## fLaPzZ

Got mine today. The only real worry I had was the coating. Dry hands and rubberized coating has never worked for me. Zowie have this spot on. There's a slight 'tackiness' to this coating and it's not as smooth as others with a slight grain to it and I can grip and lift with no problems at all.

Love the Huano's. So easy for single tap AK shots in CS GO. The sensor feels as good as I'd hoped too (snappier than the Corsair M45 I have).

Love it. Well done Zowie.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1xelHer0*
> 
> - How stiff are the buttons on the FK1 compared to the IME 3.0? I play MOBAs and I've heard people complain that the stiffer switches in the ZOWIE mice gets rather exhausting to use for a longer time.
> 
> I tried using a black ZOWIE EC1 eVo half a year ago but I felt the coating was far too slippery for me! One coating I really loved was the coating on the Avior 7000:
> 
> - How does the coating on the FK1 compare to the Avior 7000? And is it as slippery as the black EC1?


Compared to the Intellimouse Explorer 3 the button are very stiff. Likely will get you tired unless you get the EC.

The coating on the old ECs was a different material. The new trend is to use a coating (forgot the name) that absorbs sweat. It isn't the same type of coating on older mice like the EC, AM, DeathAdder, etc. The FK coating and the Avior coating should be the same type of material, but likely applied differently.


----------



## a_ak57

Man, I already have the original FK but a more Sensei-sized version with better DPI stepping is enticing. How does the scroll wheel compare to the original? I know it's 24 notches instead of 16, but is the quality of the wheel itself any different/better?


----------



## duhizy

Has anyone here tried this mouse in MOBAs? Did the buttons get less stiff as you used them? What about the input lag on M1 and 2, I heard some people mention this and it's a deal breaker imo.


----------



## popups

*@duhizy*

My original FK's buttons didn't get any lighter after a week of heavy use. It has more to do with the top shell piece than the switches. The switches in my AM didn't seem to lighten up noticeably; which is a good thing because if they were that means the switches are wearing out. If the Huano switches were slightly lighter they would be fine when placed at the front of the PCB.

My play style in FPS games is to click fast for every shot. I do not burst weapons. A lot of time I don't use full auto either. So I click _a lot_ when I play FPS games. If I get a few hundred kills in a session of CS, I could be clicking 1000 (+/- a few hundred) times a day. Since I limit my play time to a maximum of 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, you can figure how much I could be clicking a month.


----------



## DivineDark

Mouse switches don't really get lighter with use. At least, from my experience. I've got one of the first runs of Zowie EC1's and the switches feel exactly the same as my new EC1 EVO FG's.


----------



## Chris Caliber

Hey Guys,

Just to follow up on @superior.

Due to high volume of pre-orders and sales of the Zowie FK1, we are now out of stock. I've already contacted Zowie to get the next batch as soon as possible.

I will keep you guys updated!

http://www.mwave.com.au/product/zowie-gear-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-ab55829

Chris
Mwave.com.au


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Caliber*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just to follow up on @superior.
> 
> Due to high volume of pre-orders and sales of the Zowie FK1, we are now out of stock. I've already contacted Zowie to get the next batch as soon as possible.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated!
> 
> http://www.mwave.com.au/product/zowie-gear-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-ab55829
> 
> Chris
> Mwave.com.au


This makes me so happy. Seriously, good on Zowie. I really hope this is a massive financial success for them. They're definitely one of my two my favorite company in the industry right now (/waves at Mionix). They make mice that fit me incredibly well, and they seem to listen to people (outside of the huano crys) .


----------



## Chris Caliber

I love the ZOWIE FK1, it does fit much better in my hand than the FK'14.

However my dream from Zowie would be to design a mouse with the same features as the FK1 but go with a SS RIval/Roccat Kone Pure surface coating and shape of the G400.

^^ this will definitely help with gaining more market share.


----------



## DivineDark

I guess it's a possibility. I have to say that I've tried to train myself to use the G400/MX518, but I just can't get comfortable with it. I've always been more of a deathadder guy, which explains my love of the EC series.


----------



## Chris Caliber

I completely understand how you feel. It's the same for me.

The G400 feels so comfortable in my hand but I can tell the Zowie FK1 is a BEAST! That tactile click is boss for headshots in-game.


----------



## popups

*@DivineDark*

The switches in my Razer mice have gotten lighter. They have become mushy and less responsive.


----------



## ezisatnaF

How does the FK1 feel in hand compared to the Sensei/Xai? is it very similar?


----------



## Yodums

I think the FK1 feels very similar to the Sensei now.

I can't say I agree with Zowie making a mouse with the G400 shape. It's a dated design and based on what I've read on this forum, its design doesn't really appeal to the masses. The ridge on the right-hand side is a poor design.

I think Zowie has done a good job of addressing their target audience with their current product line.


----------



## Chris Caliber

As i said my dream and an additional model to their already successful line up.

The G400/G400S is still a very popular selling gaming mouse.
They could even refine the design to make it better and less dated.

My hand has adapted to the shape of the G400 and I'm finding it tough to adjust to the FK1. I just want to cut down the learning time.


----------



## Necroblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Caliber*
> 
> As i said my dream and an additional model to their already successful line up.
> 
> The G400/G400S is still a very popular selling gaming mouse.
> They could even refine the design to make it better and less dated.
> 
> My hand has adapted to the shape of the G400 and I'm finding it tough to adjust to the FK1. I just want to cut down the learning time.


The G400 is a popular design but the market for people interested in that shape is already locked up by Logitech. You can't really improve much on the original G400 and if (according to rumours) they are about to release a G402 with a variant of the 3366 sensor then it would be extremely hard for Zowie to compete.

I think the approach Zowie have taken so far is quite clever. They've managed to enter the market by focussing on a niche of serious competitive players and they are establishing themselves quite successfully. Good on them.


----------



## Sencha

I've seen a few people mention that the 400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaPzZ*
> 
> Got mine today. The only real worry I had was the coating. Dry hands and rubberized coating has never worked for me. Zowie have this spot on. There's a slight 'tackiness' to this coating and it's not as smooth as others with a slight grain to it and I can grip and lift with no problems at all.
> .


This is my concern so this is good news! get mine today!


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> *@DivineDark*
> 
> The switches in my Razer mice have gotten lighter. They have become mushy and less responsive.


Got me, man. I've got over 50 mice and I have never noticed any switches to change their feel over time. All of my razer mice, except for the taipan and the death adder 2013, have had incredibly mushy buttons from the jump.


----------



## Sencha

Wow got it! and the coating doesnt slip from my dry hands! what magic is this. Not since the Xai have a held a matte mouse. Coming from the AM-FG the sensors feels excellent. No rattle on lens either....going to have a session now if I got time before work.

Edit:

OK sensor feels a lot different after using the AM for so long. Straight away booted up and my sens was random on about 100cm/360 and it had a direct sharpness and quickness to it that the AM didnt even have at 60cm/360......Once I dialled it in to 60cm/360 it feels so much faster then the old mouse. And now on 180s I over shoot every time by about 10 degrees consistently. This is good though as I was having to slow down a touch on 180s and now I'm letting rip at full speed.

So far extremely impressed and happy....dare I say it everything seems perfect

*cue mouse exploding over my loved ones and killing them all in the process*

Second edit:
Scroll wheel is sex.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Second edit:
> Scroll wheel is sex.


Scroll wheel is hardcore sex.


----------



## dotagaming

Scroll wheel is a fine piece of ass indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Has anyone here tried this mouse in MOBAs? Did the buttons get less stiff as you used them? What about the input lag on M1 and 2, I heard some people mention this and it's a deal breaker imo.


I played a few rounds of DotA so far and the stiffer buttons don't bother me at all. May be different if you play all day long.
I can't notice any form of input lag


----------



## JustinSane

Where are you guys getting them in the US? I want to try.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Where are you guys getting them in the US? I want to try.


that is really surprising to me, because i live in Poland and I got my fk1 in day of ino`s review. It is really crazy, that in US u cant buy it









Poland is great! xD


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Scroll wheel is sex.


Due to more notches or does it just feel better anyway?

BTW, why are we calling the original the FK14 anyway? Shouldn't it be FK13?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Due to more notches or does it just feel better anyway?
> 
> BTW, why are we calling the original the FK14 anyway? Shouldn't it be FK13?


There was the original FK and the very short lived FK14 with small changes. http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=56


----------



## a_ak57

Oh wow, had no idea. Granted, I haven't been following the mouse scene too closely since I have been happy with the FK13, but still.


----------



## zeflow

#236

gamejava
superbiz
amazon
Esea should have it soon


----------



## Nivity

Tried the mouse today myself.
I actually love it, sensor feels great, shape is good but could be shorter for my needs.

However after playing dota for like 4 hours today with it the mouse is still unusable for me.

It's kinda sad,I like this way more then zowies other mice but the buttons just ruins it for me.

Maxfps in sweden have it in store if swedish people missed it btw








http://www.maxfps.se/moss/zowie/fk1-gaming-mouse

I just wish that zowie gets bigger and bigger and can expand to a omron special edition or something.
But since they got a great deal on their huano switches I doubt they will ever go that route and pay for omrons, but I still have hope on BSTs mice after his latest update, so Ill wait for that zowie omron mice in the future


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried the mouse today myself.
> I actually love it, sensor feels great, shape is good but could be shorter for my needs.
> 
> However after playing dota for like 4 hours today with it the mouse is still unusable for me.
> 
> It's kinda sad,I like this way more then zowies other mice but the buttons just ruins it for me.
> 
> Maxfps in sweden have it in store if swedish people missed it btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maxfps.se/moss/zowie/fk1-gaming-mouse
> 
> I just wish that zowie gets bigger and bigger and can expand to a omron special edition or something.
> But since they got a great deal on their huano switches I doubt they will ever go that route and pay for omrons, but I still have hope on BSTs mice after his latest update, so Ill wait for that zowie omron mice in the future


Yes, huanos r really made for cs:go.

Id like to see omrons too.


----------



## turnschuh

Yep. Omron FK please!


----------



## duhizy

How do people change the bindings on the side buttons on the FK1? Is there some key combination that lets u program them to the next key pressed or something like that?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> How do people change the bindings on the side buttons on the FK1? Is there some key combination that lets u program them to the next key pressed or something like that?


You don't. The buttons are not programmable. It's typical MS mapping scheme. MB1,MB2,MB3,MB4,MB5.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Wow got it! and the coating doesnt slip from my dry hands! what magic is this. Not since the Xai have a held a matte mouse. Coming from the AM-FG the sensors feels excellent. No rattle on lens either....going to have a session now if I got time before work.


I'm curious, and anyone who knows please answer: How are the AM switches in stiffness compared to the FG's?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> I'm curious, and anyone who knows please answer: How are the AM switches in stiffness compared to the FG's?


My AM's switches feel more tactile then the FK's and possibly a little firmer. Given that I've used the mouse solid for around 8 months as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Due to more notches or does it just feel better anyway?
> 
> BTW, why are we calling the original the FK14 anyway? Shouldn't it be FK13?


both I guess

tigher, lighter, smoother and less clunky.

I still can't get over the matte coating not being an issue for me. I've always prefer the comfort feel of matte but need gloss due to slippage.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I think if these had Omron switches they could potentially be the perfect mice. Or at least the closest we've gotten so far (for fingertip/claw grips).


I don't think Omron switches alone would do the trick. I did the swap with the switches in the FK1 and there wasn't a big improvement in the way you would expect from Omrons. I believe it has more to do with the design of the left/right mouse buttons or surface area and the top shell. Kind of like how the Huanos feel light and easy to actuate in the EC1 compared to the FK. However while I don't think the FK1's coming stock with Omrons would solve the issues some have with the switches in the mouse I did end up getting the desired effect by manually tweaking the internal spring of the Omron switches.

At the moment the only way I see that could help Zowie get around this issue would be to separate the left/right mouse buttons from the top shell so the leverage point is in a better position.

It certainly is a nice mouse but it's also one I'd suggest someone try instead of buy or at least get it from some place with a good return policy because while the shell is comfortable for a lot of people the pressure required to actuate left/right mouse switches is higher than most are use to.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> The G400 is a popular design but the market for people interested in that shape is already locked up by Logitech. Y*ou can't really improve much on the original G400* and if (according to rumours) they are about to release a G402 with a variant of the 3366 sensor then it would be extremely hard for Zowie to compete.


I think the problem with the G400 is that they can't change to much or they will loose some of their customers (Logitech). Same with Razer and its Deathadder. Out of all their mice, they both had 1 model that became quite popular and had reliable tracking (and the MX518 was built like a rock to boot).

Only way I see an improvement to the shape is smoothing out the ridges a bit? Especially the one on the right.


----------



## Yodums

Anyone have any issues with their RMB? I noticed during certain times in-game or on the desktop that my right-clicks weren't registering. Not sure if it's something I'm doing (e.g., hitting outside of the button) or a mouse issue. Might just swap it out for another unit for good measures...


----------



## iamimpossible

It was quake 2. Tried in quake live and it's fine.


----------



## nyshak

Just got it. Did a quick QL round and so far so - awesome. I was using m_cpi for a long time now with the AM, FK14 and you could feel that setting it to 1150dpi with the AM / FK was a bit off, though nothing you could not adjust too. Now with the FK1 it feels correct instantly so I guess Zowie managed a much better job hitting the correct DPI values this time.

I have not detected any kind of accel yet, but I was never really good at this as I only play with 30cm/360°. Someone with an insane low sens has to check this if you don't believe the OPs test - but I would not know why.

My unit is one that "rattles" a bit but it does not seem to scratch the performance - so what.

I got the FK'14 at release so I can tell you that the switches are pretty much the same. If you don't like huanos or believe in idiotic latency tests that consist of clicking mice against each other then well, not a mouse for you. Button latency caused by other flaws in Zowie mice I cannot comment on.

The coating between FK1 and FK14 coult not be more different. While the latter is smooth, the former is really rough. It feels like fine sandpaper to me. Ingame its great, its just a weird feeling at first touch









So far for a quick and dirty review.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> At the moment the only way I see *that could help Zowie get around this issue* would be to separate the left/right mouse buttons from the top shell so the leverage point is in a better position.


What issue? There's none other than ppl creating some. Zowie's mice are built like they're intended to. Don't try to fix sth while screwing it up in another way. I say that because you let it sound like the current activation force is a flaw that needs to be fixed. That way of thinking is wrong and to some point even selfish.
They could if course release Omron versions of their mice for those who need them, but don't change the original product!
There are many mice that fit the bill for RTS and MOBA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> It certainly is a nice mouse but it's also one I'd suggest someone try instead of buy or at least get it from some place with a good return policy because while the shell is comfortable for a lot of people the pressure required to actuate left/right mouse switches is higher than most are use to.


No matter what mouse, one should always suggest to try instead of buy, because in the end it's all preference. If I pick up a new mouse I'm also not used to its clicks. And it's shape. And sensor. And ... so on. You'll always have to get used to anew mouse in every aspect, as a whole. And that's why some ppl on OCN should look at a product as a whole.


----------



## iamimpossible

There are lots of improvements you could add.

Lose weight to around 80g
Make the back part larger or front narrow for better grip.
Make surface glossy for better grip. Grip is more important then if the mouse looks greasy after a few hours play. At least your hand and arm is free of repetitive strain.
They could add a braided cable.
Ideally your forth finger and thumb should be able to hook under the mouse. Even if it's a little it makes a big difference.
When you hold the mouse the section of you thumb after the first joint, the mouse should be shaped to fit into that nice and tight.

The mouse should be an extension of your hand.

The more relaxed your hand is the easier it is to aim. This is where grip comes in.

The lighter the mouse is the faster you can accelerate and decelerate it. Not only will you aim faster but you will be able to stop on the target easier. I. E. Less momentum. Less overshooting your aim.

Some people have tried different mice with the same sensor and chip and talk about more or less responsive comparisons. But it's just the weight difference they are feeling.


----------



## supnmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> They could add a braided cable.


Please god no.


----------



## b0z0

The cost for shipping gamejava asks is insane. They want almost $19 to ship a mouse ground. I ordered from Amazon with free 2 day shipping, just have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## iamimpossible

and if your talking competitive edge then yes omron (or what ever switches are easier to press, less force used) then they are better because you will literally be able to press them faster on average. simply your finger muscle will need to work less.


----------



## metal571

So to sum up, the Avior and the FK1 are definitely the best ambi mice on the market right now. If you want a no-bs mouse with no drivers to get in the way at all but somewhat more limited settings and care more about low weight and traditional shape, that's the FK1. If you don't mind 100g and need additional customization and fine tuning as well as on the fly CPI switching, that's the Avior. If I'm mistaken/you want to expand on this be my guest.

The more I look at this thing the more likely I'm going to be to pick one up. Jeeze. I thought my stupid mouse search was over already.


----------



## Crizzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> There are lots of improvements you could add.
> 
> Lose weight to around 80g
> Make the back part larger or front narrow for better grip.
> Make surface glossy for better grip. Grip is more important then if the mouse looks greasy after a few hours play. At least your hand and arm is free of repetitive strain.
> They could add a braided cable.
> Ideally your forth finger and thumb should be able to hook under the mouse. Even if it's a little it makes a big difference.
> When you hold the mouse the section of you thumb after the first joint, the mouse should be shaped to fit into that nice and tight.
> 
> The mouse should be an extension of your hand.
> 
> The more relaxed your hand is the easier it is to aim. This is where grip comes in.
> 
> The lighter the mouse is the faster you can accelerate and decelerate it. Not only will you aim faster but you will be able to stop on the target easier. I. E. Less momentum. Less overshooting your aim.
> 
> Some people have tried different mice with the same sensor and chip and talk about more or less responsive comparisons. But it's just the weight difference they are feeling.


Why do you make it sound like this all of these "improvements" are objectively better?


----------



## iamimpossible

Because this is a performance gaming mouse and the whole point of them is to improve/make you game more accurate.

Because they are objectively better.


----------



## Crizzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Because this is a performance gaming mouse and the whole point of them is to improve/make you game more accurate.
> 
> Because they are objectively better.


That is pretty ignorant.


----------



## iamimpossible

Saving weight, having better control, grip etc apply to nearly all technology, devices, vehicles.

Don't just say it's ignorant, present your argument.


----------



## metal571

Pretty much everyone knows that the best non braided cable is better than any braided cable...

Only one example of where you can be completely wrong with that


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> It was quake 2. Tried in quake live and it's fine.


Hey, if you are interested in trying to fix this for Q2, doing something to m_pitch and m_yaw and sensitivity might help. I remember there was something going on with that in the original QW client and Q2 might be similar.

I don't remember the details of what people were doing. It might have been setting sensitivity to 1 and instead changing m_pitch and m_yaw? Or it might have been setting m_pitch/yaw to 0.000022 and multiplying your normal sensitivity by 1000? Something like that.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> There are lots of improvements you could add.
> 
> Lose weight to around 80g - *That seems to be on the ideal end of small mice like the Abyssus or G100, but making larger mice weigh that much tends to make them feel incredibly cheap*
> Make the back part larger or front narrow for better grip. *- This was the design tenant of the SS Rival and is the one of the most talked about problems with that mouse. I didn't mind it, but others hated it.*
> Make surface glossy for better grip. Grip is more important then if the mouse looks greasy after a few hours play. At least your hand and arm is free of repetitive strain. *- This is ENTIRELY personal preference. I love glossy mice, but I accept the fact that I'm a minority. The moisture of your hands has a distinct affect on surface preference. People with moist hands tend to opt for soft touch or rubberized finishes. People with dry hands tend to opt for glossy sides.*
> They could add a braided cable. *- Again, entirely preference. I think Zowie non-braided cables are wonderful. Heavily braided cables like that of the Sensei are non-compliant, unwieldy, and have a memory that never seems to end.*
> Ideally your forth finger and thumb should be able to hook under the mouse. Even if it's a little it makes a big difference. *- I don't care if my fingers go under a mouse at all. As long as the mouse is of the \_/ shape, then I'm good, and the FK is exactly that.*
> When you hold the mouse the section of you thumb after the first joint, the mouse should be shaped to fit into that nice and tight. *- Mouse grips are subjective. Just because you prefer that, doesn't mean that fingertip, hybrid, claw, or palm players will share that preference.*
> 
> The mouse should be an extension of your hand. *- Agreed*
> 
> The more relaxed your hand is the easier it is to aim. This is where grip comes in. *- Agreed*
> 
> The lighter the mouse is the faster you can accelerate and decelerate it. Not only will you aim faster but you will be able to stop on the target easier. I. E. Less momentum. Less overshooting your aim. *- I guess you believe that gaming mice are only intended for FPS use? I'm a Starcraft and Dota player, and rely more on consistent control and precision than twitch movements and snap aiming.*
> 
> Some people have tried different mice with the same sensor and chip and talk about more or less responsive comparisons. But it's just the weight difference they are feeling.


Just seems like you'd like to suggest changes to the mouse that would apply to you directly. That's fine, but you need to realize that everyone has an opinion about how a mouse should be, and opinion does not mean better... No matter how important those things are to you.


----------



## Derp

Lighter is always better but the FK1 is probably as light as it can be for a mouse that size. It doesn't have a big metal scroll wheel, a weight system, tons of extra buttons or a LCD screen to remove. How else would you lower the FK1's weight? By making the plastic shell so thin that it would flex? That would be going too far.


----------



## iamimpossible

The glossy part is my preference but my point was grip.

The \_/ shape is what I was referring to. But more simpler, you shouldn't have to grip the mouse harder when lifting.

I'm not saying it would be for everyone, but it would improve performance. A quality feel is not really important if all you care about is getting the highest score.

To clarify I think this is a great mouse. What I'm saying can be applied to all mice.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: blackmesatech



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> I don't think Omron switches alone would do the trick. I did the swap with the switches in the FK1 and there wasn't a big improvement in the way you would expect from Omrons. I believe it has more to do with the design of the left/right mouse buttons or surface area and the top shell. Kind of like how the Huanos feel light and easy to actuate in the EC1 compared to the FK. However while I don't think the FK1's coming stock with Omrons would solve the issues some have with the switches in the mouse I did end up getting the desired effect by manually tweaking the internal spring of the Omron switches.
> 
> At the moment the only way I see that could help Zowie get around this issue would be to separate the left/right mouse buttons from the top shell so the leverage point is in a better position.
> 
> It certainly is a nice mouse but it's also one I'd suggest someone try instead of buy or at least get it from some place with a good return policy because while the shell is comfortable for a lot of people the pressure required to actuate left/right mouse switches is higher than most are use to.





You are correct. It isn't solely the switch... The design of the FK shell makes *ALL* switches feel more stiff. This is why I switched back to the AM. I have faster reaction times and better control over the switches using the AM shell.

Zowie/Kingsis should have made huge improvements to the FK design when they were creating the FK1. They were making a new mold and PCB anyway.

The WMO and IMO have a better button design. The buttons are: taller, reach to the sides of of the mouse, more flat and a separate piece.



Spoiler: nyshak



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> If you don't like huanos or believe in idiotic latency tests that consist of clicking mice against each other then well, not a mouse for you. Button latency caused by other flaws in Zowie mice I cannot comment on.





The test from Rafa consists of soldering the switches from two mice into one. Then he has the mice connected to the same USB hub running at 1000Hz. He does the test multiple times. He uses the same G300 as the control unit of comparison.



*@iamimpossible*

The AM weighs 85g. So to get the FK1 near 80g you have to remove the side buttons and maybe change the scroll wheel design.

The shape could be better.

A gloss option would be nice.

I don't want a braided cable ever.

If I understand correctly -- I agree about the thumb area.

For me, a mouse should be very easy to lift without squeezing and there shouldn't be any shifting occurring when you do lift it.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> What issue? There's none other than ppl creating some. Zowie's mice are built like they're intended to. Don't try to fix sth while screwing it up in another way. I say that because you let it sound like the current activation force is a flaw that needs to be fixed. That way of thinking is wrong and to some point even selfish.
> They could if course release Omron versions of their mice for those who need them, but don't change the original product!
> There are many mice that fit the bill for RTS and MOBA.


I was just pointing out that changing the switches to Omrons likely wouldn't change the issue people have with the stock switches in the FK1. Meaning they would still have an issue with the activation force even if Zowie released an Omron version of the FK1. I don't play RTS or MOBA games and I still find the activation force required to be way more than it needs to be especially for those that have long play sessions so I don't know why you would mention those types of games.

And relax, I didn't say Zowie should fix it I only suggested a way it could be fixed. It's up to Zowie to make their own design decisions. Besides the suggestion I made isn't that big of a change looking at how Zowie shells are assembled and it's not something that would really affect the grip of the mouse. Calm down it's not like Zowie would ever make that kind of change.


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Hey, if you are interested in trying to fix this for Q2, doing something to m_pitch and m_yaw and sensitivity might help. I remember there was something going on with that in the original QW client and Q2 might be similar.
> 
> I don't remember the details of what people were doing. It might have been setting sensitivity to 1 and instead changing m_pitch and m_yaw? Or it might have been setting m_pitch/yaw to 0.000022 and multiplying your normal sensitivity by 1000? Something like that.


In stock QW, you should use an integer sensitivity and tweak yaw/pitch to get finer adjustments. If this bug still exists in stock Q2, I would hope it has been fixed in most 3rd party clients, as it has in QW. Here's a quick explanation as to why this happens, because I know a lot of placebo gets thrown around here. This is from the stock source that id released.
https://github.com/id-Software/Quake/blob/master/QW/client/in_win.c#L693
mouse_x and mouse_y defined as integer (line 40), result of these calculations will discard decimal places
https://github.com/id-Software/Quake/blob/master/QW/client/in_win.c#L700
by using yaw/pitch you are moving the sensitivity calculation to a result that can store floats


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Pretty much everyone knows that the best non braided cable is better than any braided cable...
> 
> Only one example of where you can be completely wrong with that


Razer Orochi 2013 used an extremely thin braided cable. It was much better than Zowie cables.

I wish gaming mice would move towards ultra thin lightweight cables rather than thick power leads. I don't even really like Zowie cables though they are better than Logitech braided cables by far!

We should be seeing cables like these 0.4mm thick ones.


----------



## vallu

Looks like superbiiz has the FK1 in stock again.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MOS-FK1

For those that don't want to wait or pay outrageous shipping.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> I don't think Omron switches alone would do the trick. I did the swap with the switches in the FK1 and there wasn't a big improvement in the way you would expect from Omrons. I believe it has more to do with the design of the left/right mouse buttons or surface area and the top shell. Kind of like how the Huanos feel light and easy to actuate in the EC1 compared to the FK. However while I don't think the FK1's coming stock with Omrons would solve the issues some have with the switches in the mouse I did end up getting the desired effect by manually tweaking the internal spring of the Omron switches.
> 
> At the moment the only way I see that could help Zowie get around this issue would be to separate the left/right mouse buttons from the top shell so the leverage point is in a better position.
> 
> It certainly is a nice mouse but it's also one I'd suggest someone try instead of buy or at least get it from some place with a good return policy because while the shell is comfortable for a lot of people the pressure required to actuate left/right mouse switches is higher than most are use to.


Do you mean, the way the Logitech G502 has the left and right mouse buttons separated from the shell?
Yeah I notice how the buttons feel crisper compared to my DA Black edition, even though both mice use the exact same Omron microswitches. It's not the switches themselves; its the added resistance (which hurts the reactivity) of levers integrated with the shell.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Do you mean, the way the Logitech G502 has the left and right mouse buttons separated from the shell?
> Yeah I notice how the buttons feel crisper compared to my DA Black edition, even though both mice use the exact same Omron microswitches. It's not the switches themselves; its the added resistance 9which hurts the reactivity) of levers integrated with the shell.


Yes that is exactly what I'm getting at. I'm not saying the main buttons being integrated into the top shell is bad but so far from all the mice I've used the feel of the left and right mouse buttons has been better when those buttons are separated from the top shell. But that is just an opinion based on personal experience and I haven't tried every mouse out there.


----------



## yo-chi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> got my FK1 today.
> 
> I changed the switches to omron.
> 
> I've put some tape on the sides for better grip, the grained plastic is slippy and hard to grip. After I added some tape its vastly improved.


Which omrons did you use and has it improved the clicking of the mouse?
I find the original FK1 switches click uncomfortably hard (got my FK1 yesterday from caseking.de here in germany).

Which kind of tape did you use for the sides?

Overall i think it's a great mouse, but a bit too flat.
I might buy a Deathadder just to check it out. But i also want to change the switches in my Steelseries Rival and the FK1 main buttons to omron D2FC-F-7N.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yo-chi*
> 
> Which omrons did you use and has it improved the clicking of the mouse?
> I find the original FK1 switches click uncomfortably hard (got my FK1 yesterday from caseking.de here in germany).
> 
> Which kind of tape did you use for the sides?
> 
> Overall i think it's a great mouse, but a bit too flat.
> I might buy a Deathadder just to check it out. But i also want to change the switches in my Steelseries Rival and the FK1 main buttons to omron D2FC-F-7N.


Use D2f-01. So much better.


----------



## Necroblob

A few people have said that lighter is objectively better. I'm not sure I agree with this. For RTS and Quake where speed is everything I'm inclined to agree. However for CSGO you need to hit the first bullet pixel precise and a bit of weight actually helps me control the mouse slightly better. For CSGO I personally think that anything in the 80-90g area is spot on. Mice like the G100s and the original Abyssus are a bit too light for me to play CSGO. I still clearly prefer light mice, but there is a limit.


----------



## Necroblob

And on an unrelated point, I totally agree with the suggestions that mouse buttons should be separate from the rest of the shell. I would buy a refresh of the FK1 if this was the only improvement.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necroblob*
> 
> A few people have said that lighter is objectively better. I'm not sure I agree with this. For RTS and Quake where speed is everything I'm inclined to agree. However for CSGO you need to hit the first bullet pixel precise and a bit of weight actually helps me control the mouse slightly better. For CSGO I personally think that anything in the 80-90g area is spot on. Mice like the G100s and the original Abyssus are a bit too light for me to play CSGO. I still clearly prefer light mice, but there is a limit.


While a lighter mouse is generally better for Quake, I find myself aiming better with the LG with a slightly heavier mouse. It's very much for the same reason you find it better for CSGO. Fine, smooth movements benefit more from a bit of added weight. But, since you'll find yourself flicking quite a bit in Quake, overall, a lighter mouse is a better compromise than a heavy one.


----------



## iamimpossible

I have changed my switches to omron and there is a big difference. D2FC-F-7N.

An alternative if you like to apply a bit of pressure and when on target apply that tiny bit extra to get a button click is the orange huano. If your a sniper you may preffer these as they are in between the omron and blue huano.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> I have changed my switches to omron and there is a big difference. D2FC-F-7N.
> 
> An alternative if you like to apply a bit of pressure and when on target apply that tiny bit extra to get a button click is the orange huano. If your a sniper you may preffer these as they are in between the omron and blue huano.


Let me ask you, how did you do that?
You just unsoldered the Huanos and soldered the Omrons or is there something more that I need to know?


----------



## Krepieresel

no, nothing more you need to know. did that several times in different mice.

you have to be careful with heat as the switches cant stand it too long. the mechanic inside is very fragile and easily go broke if they got heated up for too long.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krepieresel*
> 
> no, nothing more you need to know. did that several times in different mice.
> 
> you have to be careful with heat as the switches cant stand it too long. the mechanic inside is very fragile and easily go broke if they got heated up for too long.


I saw someone saying that the Huanos are kinda different than the Omrons, and that I should be careful desoldering it. idk why
I already have some kind of experience soldering and desoldering stuff, especially Cherry switches (I had to replace some switches because I spilled soda on my keyboard -.-), so I think it will be not that dificult


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Lose weight to around 80g
> Make the back part larger or front narrow for better grip.


Weight reduction, yes please.
Those shape changes you mention? Please NO. The \ / shape is one of the main reasons I like the FK1.
The back part got big enough with the FK1. Maybe you're missing some height.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> Make surface glossy for better grip. Grip is more important then if the mouse looks greasy after a few hours play. At least your hand and arm is free of repetitive strain.


That is totally preference and dependent on the users hands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> They could add a braided cable.


So it can move slower over my Deskpad or get stuck? Eh, no thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> The more relaxed your hand is the easier it is to aim. This is where grip comes in.


Do not agree.
Tell me how I can flick at speed of ~4m/s with a loose grip.
Low sens gaming is also the reason I heavily speak against lighter switches.
I would constantly activate them when flicking fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> and if your talking competitive edge then yes omron (or what ever switches are easier to press, less force used) then they are better because you will literally be able to press them faster on average. simply your finger muscle will need to work less.


^ See above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> For me, a mouse should be very easy to lift without squeezing and there shouldn't be any shifting occurring when you do lift it.


Yes, but ALSO it should feel not straining when you DO apply pressure to lift it (again, hectic situations and low sens).


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> I have changed my switches to omron and there is a big difference. D2FC-F-7N.


do the d2fc-f-7n actually fit, without leaving the buttons loose after changing them?
in my experience, the huanos are a bit higher than the d2fc's, that's why you can change them to d2f-01f without having to file of the actuation sticks, to make them fit.


----------



## alg0801

The more I use this mouse the more I love it. I don't understand the complaint with the switches. I love the greater tactile response of the huanos. Omrons always feel mushy.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> The more I use this mouse the more I love it. I don't understand the complaint with the switches. I love the greater tactile response of the huanos. Omrons always feel mushy.


I'm so jealous. I have to wait at least 2 weeks with amazon out of stock to ship my mouse.


----------



## Sencha

After using it for 24 hours I too am in love with this mouse......its superb. If you have to wait it will be worth it!


----------



## bobsaget

I also like the feeling of these switches even though I'm mostly a dota player. I'm still using an original fk, but I'm very interested by this new revision


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> The more I use this mouse the more I love it. I don't understand the complaint with the switches. I love the greater tactile response of the huanos. Omrons always feel mushy.


If the shell is made properly omrons can feel crisp instead of mushy. The G400 for an example is one of the shells or lever design that makes omrons feel much better than other mice. Huanos are so stiff that a poorly made shell can't make them feel mushy. I guess that's ok.


----------



## PUKED

Thanks for the review. The sensor feeling rawer than the Savu's is all I needed to hear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> The more I use this mouse the more I love it. I don't understand the complaint with the switches. I love the greater tactile response of the huanos. Omrons always feel mushy.


My problem with them is that they age a lot worse than omrons or even TTCs. Brand new Huanos are decent though.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> The more I use this mouse the more I love it. I don't understand the complaint with the switches. I love the greater tactile response of the huanos. Omrons always feel mushy.


Because people have different likes and disslikes?









I hate huano, I think they are the evil of the mouse world.

Spamming those stiff hard buttons is horrible.

Great you love the switches, even if you spam them thousands of times per day.
For me all zowie mice are still useless due to the nature of huanos.

Also I have mice with very crisp omrons.
G400 is a good example of that.
I also love the g100s buttons more then almost any other mouse I ever had.

Feels as crisp or better as the zowie mice I had, and ofc much much better for me.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Because people have different likes and disslikes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate huano, I think they are the evil of the mouse world.
> 
> Spamming those stiff hard buttons is horrible.
> 
> Great you love the switches, even if you spam them thousands of times per day.
> For me all zowie mice are still useless due to the nature of huanos.
> 
> Also I have mice with very crisp omrons.
> G400 is a good example of that.
> I also love the g100s buttons more then almost any other mouse I ever had.
> 
> Feels as crisp or better as the zowie mice I had, and ofc much much better for me.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The test from Rafa consists of soldering the switches from two mice into one. Then he has the mice connected to the same USB hub running at 1000Hz. He does the test multiple times. He uses the same G300 as the control unit of comparison.


The test I meant was different. Someone had the brilliant idea of actually clicking the main buttons on two different mice against each other. In this "test" the button that triggered first had the lower latency. Which to me, does not take into account the actuation force needed per switch. In this test the Huanos lost to all other switches - no surprise.

The test you quoted is a different matter ofc. And if it holds true that the Zowies have high button latency than this is a flaw. Personally I can't feel it though. I can notice if my ping goes up 25ms instantly but I don't notice the huanos to react 25ms slower than other mice buttons.


----------



## nyshak

I used the orginal AM for almost 2 years. The switches still feel very good. So to me, they age very well, almost no difference to my newer FK14 and the brand new FK1. I have no reason so believe this will be any different with the other two rodents.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Because people have different likes and disslikes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate huano, I think they are the evil of the mouse world.
> 
> Spamming those stiff hard buttons is horrible.
> 
> Great you love the switches, even if you spam them thousands of times per day.
> For me all zowie mice are still useless due to the nature of huanos.
> 
> Also I have mice with very crisp omrons.
> G400 is a good example of that.
> I also love the g100s buttons more then almost any other mouse I ever had.
> 
> Feels as crisp or better as the zowie mice I had, and ofc much much better for me.
Click to expand...

haha







Yeah I can consider it free finger training outside of the gym









Guess it's time to go back to black cherry mx for mmo aswell and a zowie huano mouse for moba,rts to train those fingers spamming dem buttons!


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I saw someone saying that the Huanos are kinda different than the Omrons, and that I should be careful desoldering it. idk why
> I already have some kind of experience soldering and desoldering stuff, especially Cherry switches (I had to replace some switches because I spilled soda on my keyboard -.-), so I think it will be not that dificult


Just a note about Zowie mice and desoldering. They use some cheap stuff that can sometimes need a little help with removal by adding new solder. Also with the FK1 the part about not keeping the heat on for too long is more for the copper barrel inside the hole that connects the two rings on each side of the PCB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can consider it free finger training outside of the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to go back to black cherry mx for moba aswell and a zowie huano mouse to train those fingers spamming dem buttons!


Woa buddy, with that kind of workout you best be careful with the next mouse you use or else you might put a hole through it.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can consider it free finger training outside of the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to go back to black cherry mx for moba aswell and a zowie huano mouse to train those fingers spamming dem buttons!


You could always go to Cherry MX Greens if you hate yourself and everyone around you as well.


----------



## Reqkz

Great review! How's the texture of the mouse? Is it worn in anyway? I've heard that the texture is a big problem on the FK1 and that it wears easily.


----------



## Johny smith

Great review!

I am wondering if 500HZ and 400 DPI performs the best? Or is there no clear difference between 500HZ and 1000HZ now?


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Thanks for the review. The sensor feeling rawer than the Savu's is all I needed to hear.
> My problem with them is that they age a lot worse than omrons or even TTCs. Brand new Huanos are decent though.


This might be true when they age, but I still have an original batch fk and the clicks feel just as crisp as the day I got the mouse.


----------



## AnimalK

I just got home with my FK1 and I'm about to unbox it and take it for a spin.

I spent the last week using a G400s and I love it.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> This might be true when they age, but I still have an original batch fk and the clicks feel just as crisp as the day I got the mouse.


Meh... I'm using a first release EC1 (non-EVO) at work and it feels exactly like the EC1 EVO full gloss that I picked up a couple weeks ago.









No Huano problems here.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafikens1000*
> 
> Yes, huanos r really made for cs:go.
> 
> Id like to see omrons too.


Can you elaborate, since I am solely buying my mouse for CS:GO Competitive gaming?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I just got home with my FK1 and I'm about to unbox it and take it for a spin.
> 
> I spent the last week using a G400s and I love it.


I've been using an MX518 for ten years, tell me how you like the FK1...

I am about to buy one, but I heard there is some input lag with the clicking reaction of the LMB and RMB compared to Logitech mice.... Can anyone verify this?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Can you elaborate, since I am solely buying my mouse for CS:GO Competitive gaming?


Some people have trouble controlling short bursts or one taps with Omron switches, though I've never had that problem.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> Great review!
> 
> I am wondering if 500HZ and 400 DPI performs the best? Or is there no clear difference between 500HZ and 1000HZ now?


^ This, is there any real advantage to using 1000 over the 500?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Can you elaborate, since I am solely buying my mouse for CS:GO Competitive gaming?
> I've been using an MX518 for ten years, tell me how you like the FK1...


My Background in chronological order:

_intelli mouse 1.1 for several years in early CS days_
_MX 510_
_G5_
_Naga_
_Spawn_
_Sensei RAW matte_
_DeathAdder2013_
_G400s_

My favorite shape so far is the Sensei RAW by far. My favorite tracking so far is the G400s. My overall favorite mouse was the Sensei RAW. This is likely to change in the coming weeks given my first couple hours of play (CS:GO) with the FK1.

*Pros*:
Light. Solid. Tight clicks (no flimsy wobble). Consistent clicks (no matter where you push down on buttons). Large stable and slick feet. No Flashy lights. No software. Shape very similar to Sensei. Very compliant chord. Tracking is flawless as far as I can tell.
The placement of the sensor relative to the grip/shape of the mouse is perfect just like the Sensei. Often I come across mice with a great shape but poor sensor location. The sensor has to be in the middle of my grip for the mouse to track as I expect it to.

*Cons*:
Surface after 3 hours of play has clear marks of where my hands were. Wiping it down with cloth has not removed them completely. I don't sweat from my hands and all my other mice with matte surfaces don't have any marks.

*Suggestion:* I would like the wheel to stick out the top about a millimetre more.

*Conclusion:* Highly recommended. It has the potential to become a classic.


----------



## xquisit

I tend to sweat quite a bit, and build quality was important because I did not want to purchase a S'S Rival thinking the rubber would wear off on the sides quickly or have imprints of my fingers; another concern, I was told a new series of zowie mice and new sensors will be released in the future.. I just wonder if there is any source to this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> My Background in chronological order:
> 
> _intelli mouse 1.1 for several years in early CS days_
> _MX 510_
> _G5_
> _Naga_
> _Spawn_
> _Sensei RAW matte_
> _DeathAdder2013_
> _G400s_
> 
> My favorite shape so far is the Sensei RAW by far. My favorite tracking so far is the G400s. My overall favorite mouse was the Sensei RAW. This is likely to change in the coming weeks given my first couple hours of play (CS:GO) with the FK1.
> 
> *Pros*:
> Light. Solid. Tight clicks (no flimsy wobble). Consistent clicks (no matter where you push down on buttons). Large stable and slick feet. No Flashy lights. No software. Shape very similar to Sensei. Very compliant chord. Tracking is flawless as far as I can tell.
> The placement of the sensor relative to the grip/shape of the mouse is perfect just like the Sensei. Often I come across mice with a great shape but poor sensor location. The sensor has to be in the middle of my grip for the mouse to track as I expect it to.
> 
> *Cons*:
> Surface after 3 hours of play has clear marks of where my hands were. Wiping it down with cloth has not removed them completely. I don't sweat from my hands and all my other mice with matte surfaces don't have any marks.
> 
> *Suggestion:* I would like the wheel to stick out the top about a millimetre more.
> 
> *Conclusion:* Highly recommended. It has the potential to become a classic.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I tend to sweat quite a bit, and build quality was important because I did not want to purchase a S'S Rival thinking the rubber would wear off on the sides quickly or have imprints of my fingers; another concern, I was told a new series of zowie mice and new sensors will be released in the future.. I just wonder if there is any source to this.


Marks don't mean deteriorating surface. It means marks. As in skin oils. I would consider it aesthetic only for now. Given that the surface feels like a compromise between the Sensei Raw and the DeathAdder2013, I am not worried at all about deterioration for the time being.


----------



## xquisit

Understood
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Diogenes5

I am reconsidering getting this mouse.

A huge source of bias on this site is the assumption that perfect tracking and high malfunction speed is absolutely necessary. It is only absolutely necessary in competitive FPS which the vast majority of PC gamers are not into.

The majority of the market is MOBAs, MMOs, and RTS players. 3-5% tracking is acceptable to a lot of these players as long as they can get a good grip, good apm, good tracking under most conditions, and enough buttons for the game of choice.

I am really pissed that zowie didn't allow for incremental dpi steps like this sensor allows. It is a big feature of this sensor. Adjusting mouse settings in windows or in-game causes more jitter in most circumstances.

I've developed muscle memory for the 1150 step on my current FK1. If I had to switch DPI, I would aim for about 1000 dpi or so to achieve good balance between speed and control in the games I play. 800 is too unsensitive for the resolutions I play at and 1600 too sensitive.

My only solution in getting this mouse would be to adjust within windows which is an imperfect solution.

I don't know of any manufacturer that will meet our demands though. I am praying that Coolermaster comes out with a new spawn based on this sensor soon.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I am reconsidering getting this mouse.
> 
> A huge source of bias on this site is the assumption that perfect tracking and high malfunction speed is absolutely necessary. It is only absolutely necessary in competitive FPS which the vast majority of PC gamers are not into.
> 
> The majority of the market is MOBAs, MMOs, and RTS players. 3-5% tracking is acceptable to a lot of these players as long as they can get a good grip, good apm, good tracking under most conditions, and enough buttons for the game of choice.
> 
> I am really pissed that zowie didn't allow for incremental dpi steps like this sensor allows. It is a big feature of this sensor. Adjusting mouse settings in windows or in-game causes more jitter in most circumstances.
> 
> I've developed muscle memory for the 1150 step on my current FK1. If I had to switch DPI, I would aim for about 1000 dpi or so to achieve good balance between speed and control in the games I play. 800 is too unsensitive for the resolutions I play at and 1600 too sensitive.
> 
> My only solution in getting this mouse would be to adjust within windows which is an imperfect solution.
> 
> I don't know of any manufacturer that will meet our demands though. I am praying that Coolermaster comes out with a new spawn based on this sensor soon.


I am competitive gaming, I just am tired of the feel of my MX518 and want to go back to something that might remind me of my copperhead/diamondback Razer days... or even my Intelli Microsoft days.

EDIT: Someone is selling me a two hour used Zowie EC2 for $5, and I felt bad and offered him $10... Any tips before I cancel my FK1 order for this mouse from my teammember?

My buddy is saying he only used it for two hours because he likes palm grip, and this EC2 is more so for claw...

I was wondering.. isn't it the same as the FK1?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I am competitive gaming, I just am tired of the feel of my MX518 and want to go back to something that might remind me of my copperhead/diamondback Razer days... or even my Intelli Microsoft days.
> 
> EDIT: Someone is selling me a two hour used Zowie EC2 for $5, and I felt bad and offered him $10... Any tips before I cancel my FK1 order for this mouse from my teammember?


Though I've never owned a diamondback, I have spent some time with it a long time ago. While I was getting acquainted with my FK1, it regularly came to my mind that the grip was somewhat reminiscent of a Sensei mixed with a little bit of diamondback in certain respects. I also suspect that the Mionix Avior is also like this judging by the pictures and reviews.

You will be happy with either I think. Good luck.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Though I've never owned a diamondback, I have spent some time with it a long time ago. While I was getting acquainted with my FK1, it regularly came to my mind that the grip was somewhat reminiscent of a Sensei mixed with a little bit of diamondback in certain respects. I also suspect that the Mionix Avior is also like this judging by the pictures and reviews.
> 
> You will be happy with either I think. Good luck.


Since I am lacking funds, and we are LAN'n soon, I figured I should buy a case (I don't have one ATM). The mouse is practically brand new, and I'll try to buy some skates for my 518 just to keep the mouse alive for the time being.

I am thankful for your help.


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I've developed muscle memory for the 1150 step on my current FK1. If I had to switch DPI, I would aim for about 1000 dpi or so to achieve good balance between speed and control in the games I play. 800 is too unsensitive for the resolutions I play at and 1600 too sensitive.


Try moudrv or the QL accel driver, they let you change sensitivity and keep 1:1 tracking.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I am reconsidering getting this mouse.
> 
> A huge source of bias on this site is the assumption that perfect tracking and high malfunction speed is absolutely necessary. It is only absolutely necessary in competitive FPS which the vast majority of PC gamers are not into.
> 
> The majority of the market is MOBAs, MMOs, and RTS players. 3-5% tracking is acceptable to a lot of these players as long as they can get a good grip, good apm, good tracking under most conditions, and enough buttons for the game of choice.
> 
> I am really pissed that zowie didn't allow for incremental dpi steps like this sensor allows. It is a big feature of this sensor. Adjusting mouse settings in windows or in-game causes more jitter in most circumstances.
> 
> I've developed muscle memory for the 1150 step on my current FK1. If I had to switch DPI, I would aim for about 1000 dpi or so to achieve good balance between speed and control in the games I play. 800 is too unsensitive for the resolutions I play at and 1600 too sensitive.
> 
> My only solution in getting this mouse would be to adjust within windows which is an imperfect solution.
> 
> I don't know of any manufacturer that will meet our demands though. I am praying that Coolermaster comes out with a new spawn based on this sensor soon.


Zowies don't use software.
Try using a G502 without installing the software. No dpi steps either, except what's already in the profiles. You need software to program/change the steps outside of what is in the profile settings.


----------



## alg0801

I do have one issue with my Zowie FK1...

When I shut my PC down the mouse is not detected when I turn my PC back on. I have to unplug and plug the mouse back in.


----------



## writer21

Any word on when amazon going to receive the zowie fk1? It's damn near sold out everywhere!


----------



## b0z0

I canceled my order through amazon since it was going to take 2-5 weeks, and ordered from Superbiiz when they had it in stock. Suck's waiting for it to ship out tho.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> I do have one issue with my Zowie FK1...
> 
> When I shut my PC down the mouse is not detected when I turn my PC back on. I have to unplug and plug the mouse back in.


What you can try to do is, if your board has multiple controllers, plug it into ports that are using the controller in the AMD/Intel chipset. Use USB 2.0 ports if possible. Your board might have two ports that are obviously intended to be used for mouse and keyboard. I don't think they do anything special with those, but you never know.


----------



## MLJS54

My SuperBiiz order that was "in stock" was not really in stock









Placed another order on Amazon hoping it comes back in stock sometime this century.

If anyone has an FK1 they want to sell, I will pay a premium - please send me a PM.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> My SuperBiiz order that was "in stock" was not really in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed another order on Amazon hoping it comes back in stock sometime this century.
> 
> If anyone has an FK1 they want to sell, I will pay a premium - please send me a PM.


Why don't you just order from GameJava...I got mine in 2 days

Totally worth the $17 shipping


----------



## chrislee11

Sorry if this has been discussed but how are people liking this mouse with MOBAS and RTS's so far? Are the clicks really stiff or just a more tactile feel than omrons?

This mouse looks awesome and I am happy they are using normal dpi steps. I wanna know if the huanos are being over exaggerated or if they are fine for fast clicking from someone who has been using this mouse for these style of games.


----------



## Johny smith

Does the FK1 have a DPI option which it performs the best on? Like a native DPI?


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> Does the FK1 have a DPI option which it performs the best on? Like a native DPI?


3310 sensor functions natively at all DPI steps of 50.

All of the DPI steps on the Zowie FK1 function natively.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> Why don't you just order from GameJava...I got mine in 2 days
> 
> Totally worth the $17 shipping


Thanks for reminding me that they have it - I actually just did that


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> 3310 sensor functions natively at all DPI steps of 50.
> 
> All of the DPI steps on the Zowie FK1 function natively.


Ah, good to know. Thanks! I am also wondering if the mouse performs equally as good on both 500HZ and 1000HZ? On the original FK, 500HZ was the best option.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> Ah, good to know. Thanks! I am also wondering if the mouse performs equally as good on both 500HZ and 1000HZ? On the original FK, 500HZ was the best option.


Tests showed equal performance between 500hz and 1000hz. I didn't notice any issues when i first plugged mine in @ 1000hz.

I switched to 500hz though because that's what I always use.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> Tests showed equal performance between 500hz and 1000hz. I didn't notice any issues when i first plugged mine in @ 1000hz.
> 
> I switched to 500hz though because that's what I always use.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> *Pros*:
> Light. Solid. Tight clicks (*no flimsy wobble*). Consistent clicks (no matter where you push down on buttons). *Large stable and slick feet*.


Looks like I am right about the two issues I've complained about for a very long time.

SKylit's impressions of the FK1


_Mouse feet are so thin they have worn out in days._

http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22526009
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22526225
Quote:


> @Vikhr
> Zowie made their feet thinner because of the Kingsis lens. They should make them ~0.6mm now since they use standard lens -- it depends on the thickness of the plate / bottom shell / sensor height.



_The shell piece for the buttons is a poor design. I mentioned the same issue to @detto87._
Quote:


> @detto87
> Also... Why does it look like the buttons on your FK1 are sticking up more than they should? Does your FK's buttons look the same as your new FK1? If they are sticking out. Why didn't you say anything about it? That would be a shell (shape) issue I would change.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/440_20#post_22520108

Here I point out other mice exhibiting the same issue


----------



## AnimalK

When I get home tonight I will take pictures of my unit so we can compare notes.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> When I get home tonight I will take pictures of my unit


----------



## DivineDark

I can see the mouse feet thing, but I stopped using 1000 grit sand paper for a mouse pad a couple months ago, so I should be okay. Haven't ever had a problem with any of my other Zowie mice.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I can see the mouse feet thing, but I stopped using 1000 grit sand paper for a mouse pad a couple months ago, so I should be okay. Haven't ever had a problem with any of my other Zowie mice.


How abrasive is the Goliathus Control?

The mousepad actaully has less friction due to the texture, but does the texture wear feet down faster?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> How abrasive is the Goliathus Control?
> 
> The mousepad actaully has less friction due to the texture, but does the texture wear feet down faster?


It's not really abrasive. It's not pleasant to touch, but shouldn't impact plastic in any significant way.

Even hybrids like the G-TF don't really cause any issues with mouse feet. It's hard pads and desks/tables that really wear feet down quickly.


----------



## Aventadoor

Been using the FK1 for soon a day. It looks like I just cant play with ambidextrous mice... Simply cant make it work, which is kinda wierd bcuz I used to use Diamondback when I played FPS games before. Oh well, ill give it a few more days


----------



## badassgeek

Nice review, FK1 is looking pretty sick in performance terms, will probably upgrade from old FK after waiting to see if problems crop up.

I may have missed it but has anyone compared how difficult it is to spam FK1 vs the FK? Any change? Personally didn't know there was an issue with huanos until I tested vs an IME 3.0, just wondering


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Been using the FK1 for soon a day. It looks like I just cant play with ambidextrous mice... Simply cant make it work, which is kinda wierd bcuz I used to use Diamondback when I played FPS games before. Oh well, ill give it a few more days


The Diamondback was made by the same company that did the FK. For me the Diamondback is a better design than the AM and FK/1. The front is higher, the wheel is far forward, the rear palm area is raised and nicely shaped, it's round on top, the rear is more pointed so it aligns in the hand better and the buttons are a separate piece. The things I didn't like about the Diamondback were the grooves on the sides, the rubber insert near the side buttons and the lack of a resting area at the scroll wheel for your finger (like the FK has).

I would still be using the Diamondback if the scroll wheel didn't break. The plastic shaft broke because there was not enough support for it. So I switched to the AM-FG, as it is the closest thing to the Diamondback with a good sensor.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Diamondback was made by the same company that did the FK. For me the Diamondback is a better design than the AM and FK/1. The front is higher, the wheel is far forward, the rear palm area is raised and nicely shaped, it's round on top, the rear is more pointed so it aligns in the hand better and the buttons are a separate piece. The things I didn't like about the Diamondback were the grooves on the sides, the rubber insert near the side buttons and the lack of a resting area at the scroll wheel for your finger (like the FK has).
> 
> I would still be using the Diamondback if the scroll wheel didn't break. The plastic shaft broke because there was not enough support for it. So I switched to the AM-FG, as it is the closest thing to the Diamondback with a good sensor.


FK1 has a superior sensor and build quality.

Also, 80-90g weight is ideal while 98g is approaching "too heavy" (in my opinion). You can't always "get used to" a mouse weight or shape that doesn't suit you.

SS Rival was one of the worst mice I have used because of the weight/size in comparison to my hands.


----------



## Johny smith

The light that indicates DPI lights up the entire sensor. Is this a nifty feature or some kind of leak?


----------



## the1onewolf

Leak most likely


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Leak most likely


If it is a leak, would the light interfere with the sensor in a negative way?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> If it is a leak, would the light interfere with the sensor in a negative way?


Please look at my test screens.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Please look at my test screens.


Ah, stupid of me not to check that. Good to know!


----------



## AnimalK

The light is too strong for it to be a leak I think.


----------



## MrFerrari

Got a FK1 today. So far it's too early for me to decide if it's the best mouse I've had. First thing I did was to open the mouse and lube the wheel with some Elite Keyboards stabilizing grease, it made the wheel a little nicer. Then replacing the stock skatez with Hyperglides for the the 1.1/3.0. With that done, I pretty much like everything so far except for the shape. I feel that it's a little wide at the front, anorexic at the rear and that they should have skipped the side buttons all together. The coating is nice, the new huanos are nice, the lod is nice, no drivers is always nice, the wheel is nice and it's nice that the side buttons aren't that intrusive.
Now Zowie, put this hardware minus the side buttons into the WMO shell plz! Also, the DPI indicator light is rubbish, who needs to constantly be able to see what DPI the mouse is set to? Just press the button till you find a speed that suites you! Would save some weight and money on removing that ****


----------



## TeePee

I just got my FK1 today and I think its defective. I use 400dpi and low sensitivity settings in my FPS games. When I reposition my mouse back to the middle of my mousepad my FK1 stops tracking for several seconds at a time. It happens at 500hz and 1000hz polling rate. It also happens on my surface pro.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> FK1 has a superior sensor and *build quality*.


Oh right...it does.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500615/zowie-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/320_20#post_22584517

I have an FK too. I don't like it. I think it tries to be like the Diamondback in some ways but fails in almost every area. I consider my yellow bottom FK to be a piece of "junk" that I don't really care about. I only kept it because I felt bad for the guy I bought it from.

I will just keep using my AM-SE.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Oh right...it does.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500615/zowie-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/320_20#post_22584517
> 
> I have an FK too. I don't like it. I think it tries to be like the Diamondback in some ways but fails in almost every area. I consider my yellow bottom FK to be a piece of "junk" that I don't really care about. I only kept it because I felt bad for the guy I bought it from.
> 
> I will just keep using my AM-SE.


Why would you butcher a beauty like the FK with all that tape. Who cares if the surface absorbs sweat and looks "bad". The mouse is a functional device, not visual. If FK was mean to be pretty it would have LEDs and glowing lights like other $60+ mice.

I have an FK1 and have zero problems with the mouse feet wearing down...maybe stop using sandpaper for a mousepad.


----------



## Vikhr

qcks are sandpaper, news to me


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> Why would you butcher a beauty like the FK with all that tape. Who cares if the surface absorbs sweat and looks "bad". The mouse is a functional device, not visual. If FK was mean to be pretty it would have LEDs and glowing lights like other $60+ mice.
> 
> I have an FK1 and have zero problems with the mouse feet wearing down...maybe stop using sandpaper for a mousepad.


I had to put tape all over the FK to reshape it and increase the size. I do not care much about it looking dirty, as you can see in the picture it looks like trash (whereas my AMs look nice). If the shape wasn't bad for my palm grip I wouldn't have done that. I also did that because the original FK was to small for my hands, which I complained about until Zowie made a larger version. However, the FK1 is still badly shaped for me and the shell design is poor.

I use a very low sensitivity (~82cm a 360). That requires me to swipe more than other people. The more one swipes the more wear occurs to the feet regardless of mouse pad.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> I do have one issue with my Zowie FK1...
> 
> When I shut my PC down the mouse is not detected when I turn my PC back on. I have to unplug and plug the mouse back in.


I have a different one. My original FK could be moved during PC sleep. Only when I clicked a mouse button my PC woke up. Now with the FK1 I just need to move it and the PC wakes up. Have to take care on my desk now to don't move the mouse when I don't want to accidentally wake up my PC.


----------



## detto87

popups, I wonder why you keep complaining about shape and the FK(1) not fitting into your palm grip when clearly the FK is meant as a claw grip mouse.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> popups, I wonder why you keep complaining about shape and the FK(1) not fitting into your palm grip when clearly the FK is meant as a claw grip mouse.


It's advertised as a claw grip mouse but everyone has their preference. I can comfortably palm grip the FK1, must be because i have small hands.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Been using the FK1 for soon a day. It looks like I just cant play with ambidextrous mice... Simply cant make it work, which is kinda wierd bcuz I used to use Diamondback when I played FPS games before. Oh well, ill give it a few more days


I've got the opposite.

Used the MX510 for years.

Now I just can't get used to that shape anymore, can't even use the G400.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> It's advertised as a claw grip mouse but everyone has their preference. I can comfortably palm grip the FK1, must be because i have small hands.


I am constantly switching between palm and finger grip.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> popups, I wonder why you keep complaining about shape and the FK(1) not fitting into your palm grip when clearly the FK is meant as a claw grip mouse.


....Seriously?

http://zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=47

Is that a claw grip in those pictures?

Why would they increase the height and length for the FK1? Why not make a wider FK to replace the current mouse outright? Why have an FK1 and a FK2?

Regardless of my style. Skylit (someone that people around here respect) says it doesn't work well for his claw grip.

http://www.esreality.com/post/2620386/zowie-fk1-impressions/

People say the Sensei and Kana are for a claw or finger tip grip. I find the Kana to fit my style better than the FK. I bought them around the same time and played with them both. I sent the Kana back because of the side buttons....

I will only buy a FK1 for the PCB. Even if the increase in size makes up for the shape, I cannot live with the buttons and the lower height of the scroll wheel.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> qcks are sandpaper, news to me


What mousepad do you think is better? I'm thinking of getting this mouse probably with a clothpad since assuming it's going to improve accuracy with its friction compared to my current Razer destructor hardmat which is smooth with my current G700s. But do bear in mind that I'm using probably mid-high sens in CSGO? 800DPI , 2.32sens in game on 1366x768 resolution. Used 1.77 sens previously , loved the accuracy but affected my reaction , so i went back.

If the FK1 tracks on my hardmat , i would probably lower down the sensitivity in game just because it's light and easier to manuever compared to g700s , which would probably improve my accuracy without affecting my reaction all that much hopefully.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> What mousepad do you think is better? I'm thinking of getting this mouse probably with a clothpad since assuming it's going to improve accuracy with its friction compared to my current Razer destructor hardmat which is smooth with my current G700s. But do bear in mind that I'm using probably mid-high sens in CSGO? 800DPI , 2.32sens in game on 1366x768 resolution. Used 1.77 sens previously , loved the accuracy but affected my reaction , so i went back.
> 
> If the FK1 tracks on my hardmat , i would probably lower down the sensitivity in game just because it's light and easier to manuever compared to g700s , which would probably improve my accuracy without affecting my reaction all that much hopefully.


If you are thinking about a clothpad i'd suggest the Steelseries QCK+.
http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-plus


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> qcks are sandpaper, news to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> qcks are sandpaper, news to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> qcks are sandpaper, news to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> qcks are sandpaper, news to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> If you are thinking about a clothpad i'd suggest the Steelseries QCK+.
> http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-plus


Is it going to be like what everyone say that it would wear out mousefeets after awhile? Wouldn't want that to happen lol. Thanks btw , back to doing somemore research


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Is it going to be like what everyone say that it would wear out mousefeets after awhile? Wouldn't want that to happen lol. Thanks btw , back to doing somemore research


I don't see how a clothpad equals sandpaper.


----------



## Vikhr

i was being sarcastic, i actually like the qck+ and heavy a lot.
artisan hien is the only other pad ill use over the qck, feels like an improved qck to me.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Is it going to be like what everyone say that it would wear out mousefeets after awhile? Wouldn't want that to happen lol. Thanks btw , back to doing somemore research


That post was sarcasm because of the other posts that came before that in this thread.


----------



## Ahnnn

Wow , sorry , something went wrong with my internet just now , and it quoted so many times. Alright , thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> popups, I wonder why you keep complaining about shape and the FK(1) not fitting into your palm grip when clearly the FK is meant as a claw grip mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ....Seriously?
> 
> http://zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=47
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...

That article you posted says it's intended as a claw grip mouse and also says that the guy that helped design it likes to have his ring finger on the right side of mouse instead of the button, so that's why it's not wider I guess.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> popups, I wonder why you keep complaining about shape and the FK(1) not fitting into your palm grip when clearly the FK is meant as a claw grip mouse.


I palm mine...I have 7.5 inch long hands. Feels great in my hand.

I also palmed the 1.1a and that was to me the most comfortable shape ever made. I hate ergonomic mice because they are manufactured to limit the ways they can be held.


----------



## AnimalK

*WARNING*: blurry cell phone pics.

Here are some images to compare. Mice pictured are Zowie FK1, Steelseries Sensei RAW matte, Razer DeathAdder 2013 and Logitech G400s.

*Notes:*

The feet on the Zowie FK1 are indeed extremely low profile.
The shape and size of the FK1 vs the Sensei are almost identical. The threemost prominent differences in shape are the outwards flaring on either side of the Sensei towards the front which greatly improve finger/claw grip, the convex main buttons of the Sensei and the hump is more forward on the FK1. The rest is negligible.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> What mousepad do you think is better? I'm thinking of getting this mouse probably with a clothpad since assuming it's going to improve accuracy with its friction compared to my current Razer destructor hardmat which is smooth with my current G700s. But do bear in mind that I'm using probably mid-high sens in CSGO? 800DPI , 2.32sens in game on 1366x768 resolution. Used 1.77 sens previously , loved the accuracy but affected my reaction , so i went back.
> 
> If the FK1 tracks on my hardmat , i would probably lower down the sensitivity in game just because it's light and easier to manuever compared to g700s , which would probably improve my accuracy without affecting my reaction all that much hopefully.


I would go with the Razor Goliathus CONTROL.

Much lower coefficient of friction than any other cloth pad I've tried. The surface also does not wear out like Qck's tend to do.


----------



## popups

@AnimalK
It would have been better if you removed your _black_ mouse pad while you took pictures. The table would have better lit the mice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> That article you posted says it's intended as a claw grip mouse and also says that the guy that helped design it likes to have his ring finger on the right side of mouse instead of the button, so that's why it's not wider I guess.


It was designed for someone with an off center palm grip. If you hold the FK in that manner it fits nicely. You realize why the side buttons are \ / shaped.

Trying to get 3 fingers to touch the mouse pad and the palm to be firmly pressed on the mouse pad. Do many people hold their mouse like that?

They marketed it as a claw grip mouse because a LOT more people hold a mouse in that fashion (more than people using Neo's grip style).

I think the Sensei and Kana are better shaped for claw users and finger tip users.


----------



## fLaPzZ

How do you change back to the default LOD? I changed it to the low one but it hardly tracks on my Corsair soft pad. I've looked on the box but can't find the info to change back to default LOD (prob cause I've been drinking all night







.


----------



## TeePee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaPzZ*
> 
> How do you change back to the default LOD? I changed it to the low one but it hardly tracks on my Corsair soft pad. I've looked on the box but can't find the info to change back to default LOD (prob cause I've been drinking all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The 3 LOD settings are in the first post. I think the one you're looking for is to hold down button 1 and button 4 to return LOD back to default.

I started a RMA with superbiiz for my FK1. It loses tracking for a few seconds every now and then when I reposition it on my mousepad. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeePee*
> 
> The 3 LOD settings are in the first post. I think the one you're looking for is to hold down button 1 and button 4 to return LOD back to default.
> 
> I started a RMA with superbiiz for my FK1. It loses tracking for a few seconds every now and then when I reposition it on my mousepad. Anyone else have this problem?


Sounds like a defect. If you do not fix this problem before getting a replacement, tell us if the problem persists.


----------



## metal571

damn i may have to sign up to ESR, been missing out on a lot


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> ....Seriously?
> 
> http://zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=47
> 
> Is that a claw grip in those pictures?


No. Did I say that it is? Did you read the text by Zowie stating that it's designed primarily for claw grip? -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Why would they increase the height and length for the FK1? Why not make a wider FK to replace the current mouse outright? Why have an FK1 and a FK2?


Because ppl might have different hands than yours. Just a guess though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Regardless of my style. Skylit (someone that people around here respect) says it doesn't work well for his claw grip.
> 
> http://www.esreality.com/post/2620386/zowie-fk1-impressions/


Though respected for his technical knowledge about mice, that doesn't mean his image of a good shape is objectively valuable.


----------



## Aventadoor

A wider FK1 would be nice, but I guess thats where the AM fits inn.

How is it returning mices with fingermarks on them? Do they accept it?


----------



## fLaPzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeePee*
> 
> The 3 LOD settings are in the first post. I think the one you're looking for is to hold down button 1 and button 4 to return LOD back to default.
> 
> I started a RMA with superbiiz for my FK1. It loses tracking for a few seconds every now and then when I reposition it on my mousepad. Anyone else have this problem?


Aaah thanks. It's been a while since I looked at the actual review. Cheers.

On the default LOD mine tracks my Corsair cloth pad perfectly, so it sounds like you may have a bad one.


----------



## iamimpossible

I have the same problem on low LOD setting.


----------



## detto87

Cloth mode tracks with 1.8mm on my Deskpad.
Hard mode doesn't track properly on it.
Default mode tracks fine with a too high LOD for my taste.


----------



## nyshak

I thought this was just a small flaw with my unit, but it seems all FK1 have the cables attached to the shell in a weird angle right? Its nothing serious, only an aesthetic issue. But still - not used to that from Zowie.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I thought this was just a small flaw with my unit, but it seems all FK1 have the cables attached to the shell in a weird angle right? Its nothing serious, only an aesthetic issue. But still - not used to that from Zowie.


Mine is at an angle.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Mine is at an angle.


+1


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Mine is at an angle.


Mine too.


----------



## iamimpossible

so chopped half an inch off the back and can hold it much better now.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamimpossible*
> 
> so chopped half an inch off the back and can hold it much better now.


But detto87 thinks the mouse is perfect as is.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> But detto87 thinks the mouse is perfect as is.


Why wouldn't it be for him? It's perfect for me too. Everyone has a different grip.

I don't understand why your personal ergonomical improvements would be objectively better.

The only thing that I would like to see is having the buttons as separate pieces, but I guess Zowie doesn't want that for a) aesthetics and b) more complicated assembly/more pieces/higher cost

EDIT for stupid autocorrect


----------



## iamimpossible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Why wouldn't it be for him? It's perfect for me too. Everyone has a different grip.
> 
> I don't understand why your personal ergonomic all improvements would be objectively better.
> 
> The only thing that I would like to see is having the buttons as separate pieces, but I guess Zowie doesn't want that for a) aesthetics and b) more complicated assembly/more pieces/higher cost


Yes please separate button and case.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> SKylit's impressions of the FK1


"I had already assumed that once 3090 was nearing EOL, Zowie would look towards the FOTM and hyped 3310; essentially a LED 9800. Sort of ironic, but works if community doesn't really have negative bias toward it. While I'm positive there were a couple other options available that might have worked well (or better), Pixart 3310 already had alternative market share with other brands. Way easier to capitalize off consumer hype.
"

Yeah, it's bias and consumer hype. It's definitely not the fact that the 3310 or "LED 9800" produces less acceleration or "variance". I really miss the unbiased Skylit.


----------



## CorruptBE

I think the main reason is availability and prices for these companies and the 3310 is simply the next best choice (partially, hinting the "hyped" from Skylit, because the 3310 pretty much works).

The only other choices that we've been able to use as normal mortal consumers (which were "better") were the older DA sensors and the one in the one in the G502 from Logitech and those are (or might be) limited to just Logitech and Razer (yes I'm starting to assume that Logitech has exclusive rights to this sensor).


----------



## popups

*@Derp*

Quote:


> "I had already assumed that once 3090 was nearing EOL, Zowie would look towards the FOTM and hyped 3310; essentially a LED 9800. Sort of ironic, but works if community doesn't really have negative bias toward it. While I'm positive *there were a couple other options available* that might have worked well (or better), Pixart 3310 already had alternative market share with other brands. Way easier to capitalize off consumer hype." --Skylit


----------



## willll162904

OK so I've been following this thread for a while as I'm looking to replace my sensei raw, and since the shape is near the same and tracking is known to be better I was pretty sold. Lately a lot of people have been talking about issues, though I do realize people on this forum are perfectionists with their mice. Overall from someone who loved the sensei raw besides build quality issues, would this be a good upgrade. I had NO sensor issues with the sensei so tracking isn't an issue. Just asking because It will really be a pretty big investment for me.


----------



## popups

*@willll162904*

Can you wait awhile and save your money? You might want to do that instead.

The shape isn't very close to the Sensei or Kana. Pictures are deceiving. If you really like the Sensei's shape the FK could be a downgrade for you in that respect..


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> OK so I've been following this thread for a while as I'm looking to replace my sensei raw, and since the shape is near the same and tracking is known to be better I was pretty sold. Lately a lot of people have been talking about issues, though I do realize people on this forum are perfectionists with their mice. Overall from someone who loved the sensei raw besides build quality issues, would this be a good upgrade. I had NO sensor issues with the sensei so tracking isn't an issue. Just asking because It will really be a pretty big investment for me.


If the accel issue on the 9500 laser sensor doesn't annoy you I don't see a reason to replace it. Though if it's broken you might as well get this.

Popups, the shapes are similar, perhaps not with your grip, but they are with many grip styles. It's a bit tinner and V like but that's about it.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> If the accel issue on the 9500 laser sensor doesn't annoy you I don't see a reason to replace it. Though if it's broken you might as well get this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> If the accel issue on the 9500 laser sensor doesn't annoy you I don't see a reason to replace it. Though if it's broken you might as well get this.


It's not broken, it's just the clicks are getting mushy, and I prefer a harder click like the fk1. My biggest issue is the shape. I think the sensor will be fine. Overall I'm just looking for a similar mouse with better build quality.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> *@willll162904*
> 
> Can you wait awhile and save your money? You might want to do that instead.
> 
> The shape isn't very close to the Sensei or Kana. Pictures are deceiving. If you really like the Sensei's shape the FK could be a downgrade for you in that respect..


I mean of course I could. But everyone who talks about the shape says it's very similar to the Sensei. Plus in the dimensions the fk1 is longer by a couple mm which I like, shorter by 1mm, and wider by 1mm. That is pretty much exact. Only difference is the hum is very SLIGHTly further up.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Popups, the shapes are similar, perhaps not with your grip, but they are with many grip styles. It's a bit tinner and V like but that's about it.


The sides of the FK have more of an angle to them. The sides increase in size toward the front on the FK, the Sensei is more straight. The arch of both mice are different in shape. The FK's main buttons are concave and don't reach the edges like the Sensei. The area for your thumb is more filling on the Sensei. The shape of the rear is different. The scroll wheel height is different.

Other than that. They are "similar."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> I mean of course I could. But everyone who talks about the shape says it's very similar to the Sensei. Plus in the dimensions the fk1 is longer by a couple mm which I like, shorter by 1mm, and wider by 1mm. That is pretty much exact. Only difference is the hum is very SLIGHTly further up.


Similar to the Sensei and Kana compared to other mice, sure. I am saying that if you love the Sensei shape you might be disappointed when you buy the FK1/2.


----------



## metal571

Also the Avior 7000 is a possibility but again, different-ish shape. I went from a DA to a Sensei to the Avior and I really like the Avior, even slightly more than the Sensei. It never, ever tires me and has a sensor that doesn't annoy the living hell out of me.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> But detto87 thinks the mouse is perfect as is.


You're beginning to be a joke now.
I guess accepting other's opinions is not one of your strongest abilities.
If it is THAT hard for you to comprehend that not everybody shares your hand anatomy, grip style, and shape preferences, I guess you should take a break and go outside a bit.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> You're beginning to be a joke now.
> I guess accepting other's opinions is not one of your strongest abilities.
> If it is THAT hard for you to comprehend that not everybody shares your hand anatomy, grip style, and shape preferences, I guess you should take a break and go outside a bit.


If everyone had the same hand anatomy and grip style i bet there wouldn't be a big difference in mouse shapes.


----------



## Dreyka

Received FK1 a few days ago.

General impressions is that it is a good mouse. Nice rubber coating, well placed side buttons and the size increase is better for a claw grip. One of the nicest things about the shape is that the sides are nearly vertical whereas the Avior 7000 has a much more pronounced \/ shape that can make the ring finger uncomfortable. Zowie seems to pay a lot more attention to shell design than others that simply copy another mouse design and make minor edits.

Shame that there isn't much adjustment to the CPI values because that would make this mouse a lot better for games like Dota and SC2. A simple tool to change CPI would be welcome.

I'd like to see thinner cables in the future from Zowie.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The sides of the FK have more of an angle to them. The sides increase in size toward the front on the FK, the Sensei is more straight. The arch of both mice are different in shape. The FK's main buttons are concave and don't reach the edges like the Sensei. The area for your thumb is more filling on the Sensei. The shape of the rear is different. The scroll wheel height is different.
> 
> Other than that. They are "similar."
> Similar to the Sensei and Kana compared to other mice, sure. I am saying that if you love the Sensei shape you might be disappointed when you buy the FK1/2.


Either way, the FK1 is as close as he's going to get right now. But with the way I'm gripping both mice, there's not much difference.

Perhaps your fingers just happen to be at the focus point of were the differences between the 2 mice lie with you grip.


----------



## popups

*@detto87*

Just pointing out how you overrate the mouse. It's decent, but it could be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> I'd like to see thinner cables in the future from Zowie.


If they had a thinner cable, without sleeving/braiding it, the cable would split after awhile. This s why companies started to braid cables.


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> *@detto87*
> 
> Just pointing out how you overrate the mouse. It's decent, but it could be better.
> If they had a thinner cable, without sleeving/braiding it, the cable would split after awhile. This s why companies started to braid cables.


All of the issues people have with the mouse are entirely subjective OR irrelevant to the performance of the mouse.

Shape, Size, Weight, Texture, Mouse1/2 not lining up perfectly with the shell...

In my opinion, this mouse is flawless from a performance perspective. It also feels EXTREMELY well balanced and durable. It is very rare for both of these qualities to be present in the same mouse.

Who gives a **** if the mouse buttons don't blend perfectly into the body...If that's the worst thing people can think of to criticize the mouse, then I'd say they're just nitpicking at that point and losing site of whats really important on a GAMING mouse.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> All of the issues people have with the mouse are entirely subjective OR irrelevant to the performance of the mouse.
> 
> Shape, Size, Weight, Texture, Mouse1/2 not lining up perfectly with the shell...
> 
> In my opinion, this mouse is flawless from a performance perspective. It also feels EXTREMELY well balanced and durable. It is very rare for both of these qualities to be present in the same mouse.
> 
> Who gives a **** if the mouse buttons don't blend perfectly into the body...If that's the worst thing people can think of to criticize the mouse, then I'd say they're just nitpicking at that point and losing site of whats really important on a GAMING mouse.


All of the issues people have with this car is entirely subject OR irrelevant to the performance of the mouse.

Shape, Size, Weight, Texture of the seats, wheel and gears not lining up perfectly with the chassis.

In my opinion this car is flawless from a performance perspective. it also feels EXTREMELY well balanced and durable. it is very rare for both if these qualities to be present in the same car.

Who gives a **** if the car doors dont blend up perfectly into the chassis.. if thats the worst thing people can think of the criticize this car, then i'd say theyre just nitpicking at that point and losing sight of whats really important on a DESCRUCTION DERBY car.


----------



## CorruptBE

Cars are a bad comparison. Knife or any weapon would be a better comparison. At this point you'd also come across a grips and what not that can be personalized.


----------



## Axaion

I know, im just being derpy


----------



## the1onewolf

The G502 doubles as throwing stars or something.
Can the FK1 do that?


----------



## Animosiity

Hey, I ordered my FK1 off game java and it has been 5 days and it still says pending and now they are out of stock apparently. What should I do?


----------



## alg0801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animosiity*
> 
> Hey, I ordered my FK1 off game java and it has been 5 days and it still says pending and now they are out of stock apparently. What should I do?


Cancel your order and cry for a few days/weeks/months until another retailer stocks it


----------



## Dudebroguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animosiity*
> 
> Hey, I ordered my FK1 off game java and it has been 5 days and it still says pending and now they are out of stock apparently. What should I do?


Was it from an ebay shop? (edit nvm)

I bought one last week on ebay and its just barely shipping now (took almost a week to ship). And it seems to be shipping from a different website than the ebay shop (drop shipping?).

Also I think the ebay stores might be listing it as "for sale and in stock" when it isn't actually in stock.

Just a warning to anyone considering buying one from ebay.


----------



## Animosiity

No, it is the link from zowie' s website. Apparently they are out of stock now tho so will it ever ship?


----------



## CorruptBE

Belgian store is also out of stock (took only 2 or 3 days lol).

Guess alot of people really wanted a Zowie mouse with a better sensor


----------



## popups

*@CorruptBE*

They wanted a larger Zowie that fit their palm better. Most people didn't even know that there was only one native setting on the Zowie mice.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> *@CorruptBE*
> 
> They wanted a larger Zowie that fit their palm better. Most people didn't even know that there was only one native setting on the Zowie mice.


which is...?


----------



## the1onewolf

I think he's referring to the 2300 DPI.
Although, I thought none of the Zowie settings were actually native to the sensor.


----------



## turnschuh

Since caseking has the FK1 now as a bundle with the bungee (always wanted one) for 5€ more, i can not resist buying it, i think.^^
Have one question though... How loud is the clicking noise compared to an average mouseclick. Is it noticeably (much) louder? Do you know of any test where somebody measured it?
Sorry never had a Zowie in my hand and i find even my WMO clicks loud compared to my DA, especially the right click^^.

EDIT: Loud mouse clicks aren't that much of a problem for me when playing games, listen to music, etc. But i dont want to annoy people around me too much, lol.


----------



## Merenix

even if only 2300 was only native I found it to be more respnsive than my deathadder 2013 installed with razer synapse too bad it lacked drivers though i need them for other games i play


----------



## metal571

You can always check out and see if the Avior 7000 fits you better then.


----------



## AnimalK

It's official folks. The FK1 is my new favorite mouse. The tracking is the best I've ever had. The shape is perfect for my hands and grip style.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merenix*
> 
> even if only 2300 was only native I found it to be more respnsive than my deathadder 2013 installed with razer synapse too bad it lacked drivers though i need them for other games i play


As a workaround you can always use the custom accel driver to change CPI and autohotkey for macros. I never used any of them though, but there are infos on this forum.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> It's official folks. The FK1 is my new favorite mouse. The tracking is the best I've ever had. The shape is perfect for my hands and grip style.


posts like this make me want to get it. I may just have to


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> posts like this make me want to get it. I may just have to


Its insanely good. I love mine!


----------



## dontspamme

For those in Europe, where are you buying this mouse?

Also: have you found decent replacement feet for this mouse yet?
I see Hyperglide do not make skates for any Zowie mice, sadly.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> For those in Europe, where are you buying this mouse?
> 
> Also: have you found decent replacement feet for this mouse yet?
> I see Hyperglide do not make skates for any Zowie mice, sadly.


You should be able to get feet from Tiger Gaming, Takasta sells them. They had feet for EC and AM which should still fit.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> For those in Europe, where are you buying this mouse?
> 
> Also: have you found decent replacement feet for this mouse yet?
> I see Hyperglide do not make skates for any Zowie mice, sadly.


Use 1.1/3.0 shape instead. Better glide IMO...do that on all mice


----------



## superior

What is the default polling rate for this mouse?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> It's official folks. The FK1 is my new favorite mouse. The tracking is the best I've ever had. The shape is perfect for my hands and grip style.


Glad you found your new mouse.
Watch out though as popups will start to talk down your "hype" now.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> What is the default polling rate for this mouse?


1000 Hz. But if you want 500 Hz, just hold Mouse5 while plugging the mouse in.


----------



## Johny smith

In case people didn't know about it, you can find stores which sells the FK1 through this page. http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=where2buy


----------



## dontspamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Use 1.1/3.0 shape instead. Better glide IMO...do that on all mice


Oh? Aren't there groves for the feet on the mouse?
If not, I could just stick any shape of Hyperglides on there, I guess.


----------



## fxniqab

On what mousepad does the fk1 track best, cloth ord hard plastic? And can some one please tell me what the fk2 is that every one is hoping to be released.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> On what mousepad does the fk1 track best, cloth ord hard plastic? And can some one please tell me what the fk2 is that every one is hoping to be released.


cloth


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> On what mousepad does the fk1 track best, cloth ord hard plastic? And can some one please tell me what the fk2 is that every one is hoping to be released.


FK2 will probably have the same size as the original FK (smaller than the FK1).


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> On what mousepad does the fk1 track best, cloth ord hard plastic? And can some one please tell me what the fk2 is that every one is hoping to be released.


I'm very happy with its performance on my old Goliathus Control.


----------



## fxniqab

i ve heard that most sensors track better on hard plastic than on cloth.


----------



## popups

*@fxniqab*
Depends on the texture.

Plastic is more consistent and can be better defined for sensor performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Glad you found your new mouse.
> Watch out though as popups will start to talk down your "hype" now.


Only being honest and straightforward.

As long as people don't say things like: "This mouse is perfect." "It's the best mouse ever..." "Nothing can be better than this." "I wouldn't change a thing on this mouse."

If there isn't such statements (consumer bias) I won't retort.

I like my Zowie AMs, but they are not perfect, they have their issues. It's not the best mouse out there for various reasons. I prefer it over the others due to some characteristics.



The reason to come on here is to find the truth about mice. To know what is good and what is bad. To learn about the product's shapes, sensors, etc, before buying. If you don't have a critical eye for everything you are not helping others here; rather you are celebrating your purchase publicly.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> Oh? Aren't there groves for the feet on the mouse?
> If not, I could just stick any shape of Hyperglides on there, I guess.


Yeah there are.... just place them where you like though.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Yeah there are.... just place them where you like though.


Where can I get a few set of these mouse feet and what size for zowie fk1?

I love the rival cause of the sensor and mouse feet. The mouse feet on the rival makes the glide so smooth effortless so I'm going to do the same on the zowie fk1.


----------



## Vikhr

I do the same thing to my mice

You can buy them here http://www.hyperglide.net/ or here http://www.frozencpu.com/ if you're in the US, they're the MS-3 set (Intellimouse 1.1/3.0 set).


----------



## writer21

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiger-Gaming-Microsoft-Intellimouse-Explorer-IO-1-1-IE-3-0-Mouse-Feet-0-6mm-/111017250977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19d924d0a1

Those the same ones?


----------



## munchzilla

0.6mm vs 0.8mm, not quite the same. I use 0.6mm on my Zowie FK, so it could work just fine.


----------



## Krepieresel

hello friends

i've the following issue: i ordered 2 zowie FK1's as i wanted to try to place the parts of the zowie Fk1 into my zowie AM (the second one was in case if i destroy the first mouse). so, as i have two FK1's now, i noticed that both mice have different DPI values on the "400 dpi step". its a quite significant difference in CS:GO for example, where i usually need 46cm to turn 360°. if i put the first zowie FK1, it take only about 43cm to turn 360° and with the second zowie FK1, it takes me only 39cm for the same turn.... i tested it on 3 different systems with different windows versions and its always the same so it has to be the mouse DPI. anyone noticed the same?

if i for example plug in my rival and my deathadder 2013 both set on 400 dpi, i get exactly the same sens and exactly 46 cm to turn 360° with both mice.

so to sum it up:

zowie FK1 (1st) 43cm / 360° with 400 dpi (red LED) 1000 hz
zowie FK1 (2nd) 39cm / 360° with 400 dpi (red LED) 1000 hz
razer deathadder 46cm / 360° with 400 dpi / 1000hz
rival 46cm / 360° with 400 dpi / 1000 hz

is this just a mistake by zowie with very dirty DPI steps or is there something wrong with my mice?

sorry for my bad english and thanks for your help

greets.


----------



## detto87

I'm not sure how both of your mice could be 'defect'.
But I used this site here http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html to calculate my sens. At 800 CPI and sens 0.52 it should be nearly 100cm/360.
And I tested it ingame with a ruler and it is correct.
What mousepad are you using? Does your lens rattle on the FK1? (hold it in air and shake it. maybe lay a finger on the wheel so you can hear it, wheel tends to rattle too)


----------



## Krepieresel

nope, there is nothing loose. i use a QcK+ mousepad (steelseries). its pretty common.

i think i have a solution for this issue. is it possible that the distance of the lense to the pad is highly responsible for the DPI value? if i take away the mousefeets, my mouse has about 36cm for 360°, if i put them on the mouse, i have around 39cm and if i put a second pair over the first pair of mousefeet for double the distance, i need 45cm for 360°.


----------



## superior

Mine just arrived about an hour ago and I can say that this is the best mouse I've ever used, definitely feels rawer in terms of aiming compared to the Rival/Avior, etc, weight feels nice and the shape is good for me!


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krepieresel*
> 
> nope, there is nothing loose. i use a QcK+ mousepad (steelseries). its pretty common.
> 
> i think i have a solution for this issue. is it possible that the distance of the lense to the pad is highly responsible for the DPI value? if i take away the mousefeets, my mouse has about 36cm for 360°, if i put them on the mouse, i have around 39cm and if i put a second pair over the first pair of mousefeet for double the distance, i need 45cm for 360°.


Very interesting. I suppose it is very possible that a slight deviation in the height of the sensor and/or lens can explain what you are experiencing.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krepieresel*
> 
> nope, there is nothing loose. i use a QcK+ mousepad (steelseries). its pretty common.
> 
> i think i have a solution for this issue. is it possible that the distance of the lense to the pad is highly responsible for the DPI value? if i take away the mousefeets, my mouse has about 36cm for 360°, if i put them on the mouse, i have around 39cm and if i put a second pair over the first pair of mousefeet for double the distance, i need 45cm for 360°.


There is always tolerance in CPI values (I think I explained that in the OP). Best thing you can do is measure the real CPI with MouseTester and set you desired cm/360 with mouse-sensitivity.com

Also yes, height influences the CPI (the tolerance comes from height tolerances in assembly/manufacturing)

As a reference some real CPI values of mice I own(ed) at their 400 CPI step:

Rival: 375 CPI
NAOS 7000: 385
G502: 398
G400: 405
FK1: 400

But I just might have been lucky with my FK1







anything between 380 - 420 is normal.


----------



## JustinSane

Any places in the US with the FK1 in stock? Really want to try one.


----------



## viowastaken

So i've gotten mine and I'm quite happy with it. The sensor is surprisingly satisfying, but I have a slight issue with that the left mouse button seems a bit mushier than the right. The right click seems to actuate at a higher point, while the left mouse button seems to need to be pressed further down before it clicks. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dontspamme

Anyone using the 2014 version of the Goliathus Control with this mouse?

You notice any deviation in lift-off-distance when you move over the logo (and any of the other crap they cluttered the pad with)?


----------



## soulseek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> Anyone using the 2014 version of the Goliathus Control with this mouse?
> 
> You notice any deviation in lift-off-distance when you move over the logo (and any of the other crap they cluttered the pad with)?


The 3310 on FK1 doesn't have issues with coloroed/multicolor micemat.

@topic

I sold my FK (2013), basically for expecting about the FK1.
I use to play CSGO (competitive) and Dota 2 (casually) and was thinking (for now) about the G400s.

My intention is about durability, any recomendations?

PS: About the FK, I liked the lighter weight and disliked the stiff click. About the grip, guess I can adapt this (used a Deathadder before FK).


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulseek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dontspamme*
> 
> Anyone using the 2014 version of the Goliathus Control with this mouse?
> 
> You notice any deviation in lift-off-distance when you move over the logo (and any of the other crap they cluttered the pad with)?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3310 on FK1 doesn't have issues with coloroed/multicolor micemat.
> 
> @topic
> 
> I sold my FK (2013), basically for expecting about the FK1.
> I use to play CSGO (competitive) and Dota 2 (casually) and was thinking (for now) about the G400s.
> 
> My intention is about durability, any recomendations?
> 
> PS: About the FK, I liked the lighter weight and disliked the stiff click. About the grip, guess I can adapt this (used a Deathadder before FK).
Click to expand...

Do you have big hands?
I can claw a DA very well but the G400 is impossible for me to hold comfortable.

It's also to big for me (playing mostly mobas,rts) prefer smaller lighter mice.
The click however is what stopped me from using zowie mice.

I liked the fk1, abit to big but could live with that. But the click is just to much for moba and rts.
I enjoyed it in quake, but thats about it.

Still waiting for a smaller omron mouse (prefered ambi) with 3310 or *crosses fingers* logitechs baby.


----------



## Ufasas

was fk2013 fluctuating at polling rates? don't think so, though fk1 is very wellcome on my table this week possibly


----------



## superior

Funny 4k I got this morning after getting my FK1, bit like shrouds 5k at B on d2 with m4a1-s


----------



## Axaion

I wish i was pro super 1337 enough to have a "force everyone to run into your almost non moving aim" ability too


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Funny 4k I got this morning after getting my FK1, bit like shrouds 5k at B on d2 with m4a1-s


gj


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I wish i was pro super 1337 enough to have a "force everyone to run into your almost non moving aim" ability too


Haha they did line up nicely but with that said I still had to control the recoil for all of my bullets to go straight, not to mention each players head from first to last is slightly lower than the others, also not sure if you noticed the score but that was to draw the game haha, btw I never said the video was good! I just thought it was random and funny.


----------



## Tsubakii

if they made a kinzu sized zowie-fk i would buy it until the day i died


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Since caseking has the FK1 now as a bundle with the bungee (always wanted one) for 5€ more, i can not resist buying it, i think.^^
> Have one question though... How loud is the clicking noise compared to an average mouseclick. Is it noticeably (much) louder? Do you know of any test where somebody measured it?
> Sorry never had a Zowie in my hand and i find even my WMO clicks loud compared to my DA, especially the right click^^.
> 
> EDIT: Loud mouse clicks aren't that much of a problem for me when playing games, listen to music, etc. But i dont want to annoy people around me too much, lol.


Hey, sorry for quoting my own post but it seems that was just lost due to many other replies in short time after mine.
Nobody here who has a Zowie (any zowie) and can give me a little idea of how loud a mousebuttonclick is compared to the click of an average mouse?^^
Anyways, couldnt wait and bought the FK1 with the camcade. Just have to wait 1-2 weeks :/
I just hope i like the clicks


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Hey, sorry for quoting my own post but it seems that was just lost due to many other replies in short time after mine.
> Nobody here who has a Zowie (any zowie) and can give me a little idea of how loud a mousebuttonclick is compared to the click of an average mouse?^^
> Anyways, couldnt wait and bought the FK1 with the camcade. Just have to wait 1-2 weeks :/
> I just hope i like the clicks


I can compare it with the Mionix AVIOR 7000 and SS Rival.

The Rival has the lowest clicking-noise for me. The FK 1 is a little bit louder and for me the AVIOR is the loudest. But if I wear my headphones I can't hear it at all.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Funny 4k I got this morning after getting my FK1, bit like shrouds 5k at B on d2 with m4a1-s


Nice kills but really nothing like shrouds round. Shroud nearly sprayed all of his bullets at the first kill and got the other kills with like 10 rounds left. And he was using the m4a4


----------



## CorruptBE

Anyone coming from CS(GO) to BF is going to have a hilarious time...

Also with FK1


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Hey, sorry for quoting my own post but it seems that was just lost due to many other replies in short time after mine.
> Nobody here who has a Zowie (any zowie) and can give me a little idea of how loud a mousebuttonclick is compared to the click of an average mouse?^^
> Anyways, couldnt wait and bought the FK1 with the camcade. Just have to wait 1-2 weeks :/
> I just hope i like the clicks


No idea if the FK1 is the same, but the original FK was loud but kind of low pitched. Look up some of takasta's reviews if you want to compare, he has good audio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k9InL-J30fY#t=387

It's definitely louder than the WMO and Deathadder, those are both pretty quiet.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> I can compare it with the Mionix AVIOR 7000 and SS Rival.
> 
> The Rival has the lowest clicking-noise for me. The FK 1 is a little bit louder and for me the AVIOR is the loudest. But if I wear my headphones I can't hear it at all.


Oh lol would have never guessed that the mionix could have a louder click. I thought huanos are just as loud as they are stiff, dont know where i got the idea and that idea put me a bit off. You also say its a little bit louder than the rival. I think i ll have no problems with them then noise wise. Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> No idea if the FK1 is the same, but the original FK was loud but kind of low pitched. Look up some of takasta's reviews if you want to compare, he has good audio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k9InL-J30fY#t=387
> 
> It's definitely louder than the WMO and Deathadder, those are both pretty quiet.


Low pitched clicks are ok i think^^
And yea i probably need some weeks to get into it after my quiet (click noise) DA anyways.
Thanks for the link. Will just listen to the clicks to get an idea then. Thank you.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Nice kills but really nothing like shrouds round. Shroud nearly sprayed all of his bullets at the first kill and got the other kills with like 10 rounds left. And he was using the m4a4


Nah not that 1, this 1 http://www.twitch.tv/meclipse/c/4711529, its new, you'lll see what I mean.


----------



## b0z0

My mouse has been delivered today. Waiting to get off work...


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> My mouse has been delivered today. Waiting to get off work...


Happened to me to. Worst part is when my FK1 arrived I had to leave for work, so I had to put the box on the shelf for another 9 or 10 hours or so. Next 8 hours or so at work you're just like a baby that's cba and just wants to test his new gear


----------



## b0z0




----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> My mouse has been delivered today. Waiting to get off work...


You won't be disappointed, enjoy


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> gj


Jesus even though everyone likes to rush apparently on the other team, your recoil control is very commendable.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone coming from CS(GO) to BF is going to have a hilarious time...
> 
> Also with FK1


I really should have recorded a 20 kill streak from side desk on B on Metro with the MG4 I got one time. Pure murder.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone coming from CS(GO) to BF is going to have a hilarious time...
> 
> Also with FK1


Reminds me again that BF4 is just bad compared to BF3. Metro is the only enjoyable map now and I didn't even like it in BF3 where there were plenty of other fun maps to chose from (Bazaar, Seine, all Aftermath maps, all Close Quarters maps, Damavand...)


----------



## orth0dox

Been lurking this topic for a while now, and yesterday finally got my fk1. First impressions were very favorable. Mouse feels and looks very solid, nothing rattles or wobbles, weight is nicely distributed. Got used to buttons quite fast, stiffness doesn't bother my anymore. Sensor is first sensor ever I'm content with. Unlike CM Spawn, which had 2 different options: impossibly high lod, or too bad tracking, depending on firmware. Also got one of those old deathadders with low lod, but tracking isn't that good either (mb its my nearly destroyed qck is causing tracking issues). Till now used old tapefixed a4tech with A3060 as angle snapping doesn't bother me, it was good enough. But fk1 is flawless sensorwise, my lod settings is even lower, then in review, set mine on highest and it tracks only on 1 cd. Cord is just great. Also liked driverless philosophy. I'm really sure Zowie deserves more recognition, esp. since i couldn't find Zowie mice in Ukraine at all, got lucky and ordered mine on Zowie official site. Can't find any objective cons, only subjective: I don't really like coating, its seems weird for me when i touch it. Shape lacks versatility, suggests you to claw it. There is really no other comfortable grip i can find on it excepts 2 fingers on top claw, which is pity, because i prefer 3 fingers on top palm-fingertip hybrid. Shape is often compared with sensei, which i find wrong, because sensei appeared much more versatile for different grip styles for me. In conclusion: my opinion is that mouse is good buy, definitely deserves a hype, unlike all razer **** and steelseries mediocrity i can find in plethora in our shops.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Reminds me again that BF4 is just bad compared to BF3. Metro is the only enjoyable map now and I didn't even like it in BF3 where there were plenty of other fun maps to chose from (Bazaar, Seine, all Aftermath maps, all Close Quarters maps, Damavand...)


There are a couple good maps. There are other improvements though. I really like Zavod


----------



## fxniqab

so when will the smaller fk2 come out ?


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> so when will the smaller fk2 come out ?


Is it even confirmed that a FK2 will come out?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny smith*
> 
> Is it even confirmed that a FK2 will come out?


i bet 100€ that it will be the usual FK, just with the same technical specs as the FK1.


----------



## delledonne

Just got mine today, but could only test it out for a quick bots round before going to work.









So far, the grip felt good to me, no sensor problems, and no rattling. Can't wait to use it more later.


----------



## Ufasas

just got back from post office!! mouse wheel is way better!!! polling rate 500 and 1000 are more stable indeed!!! i love the coating!!! and falling in love with size right now!!!


----------



## Sencha

Sweet! glad to see another happy.


----------



## 1keith1

I need to order one of these, where are you people getting them? Amazon doesn't have them in stock.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keith1*
> 
> I need to order one of these, where are you people getting them? Amazon doesn't have them in stock.


I ordered mines from amazon and I'm still waiting. It was showing one to three month wait now its showing 2-4 weeks so maybe they might be in stock soon.


----------



## b0z0

I originally ordered mine through amazon. Once the mouse was available on superbiiz.com I canceled my ordered and bought it through superbiiz. I must say I'm impressed with superbiiz also. They had an issue shipping my mouse on Friday, so it ended ip shipping out Monday. They ended up changing my shipping for free to 2 day priority when I paid for ground.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I originally ordered mine through amazon. Once the mouse was available on superbiiz.com I canceled my ordered and bought it through superbiiz. I must say I'm impressed with superbiiz also. They had an issue shipping my mouse on Friday, so it ended ip shipping out Monday. They ended up changing my shipping for free to 2 day priority when I paid for ground.


lol same thing happened to me, i just got mine yesterday. its dope.


----------



## Ufasas

Quick review of cloth/plastic mode, original and cloth modes are nice on razer goliathus control/ss 4hd, ocuk xxl elite and rough gt-f spawn pads, plastic mode doesnt track on gt-f and razer pads and / or jitters, fine on ocuk and ss 4hd pads


----------



## AnimalK

I got mine from Canada Computers. People in the US who are really desperate to get their hands on one might consider getting it shipped cross-border.

They are also offering a 10$ mail-in rebate.


----------



## Swar1ey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I ordered mines from amazon and I'm still waiting. It was showing one to three month wait now its showing 2-4 weeks so maybe they might be in stock soon.


Yea they got a few in. They shipped my fk1 yesterday, I had ordered on July 11th when they popped up on Amazon.


----------



## delledonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I originally ordered mine through amazon. Once the mouse was available on superbiiz.com I canceled my ordered and bought it through superbiiz. I must say I'm impressed with superbiiz also. They had an issue shipping my mouse on Friday, so it ended ip shipping out Monday. They ended up changing my shipping for free to 2 day priority when I paid for ground.


I wonder if that's what happened to me as well. I ordered mine off ebay off seller imicros last Wednesday, didn't ship until the following Monday, then got it Wednesday. But when I opened the box the receipt was from Superbiiz.


----------



## viowastaken

Anyone experience the mouse spazzing and jumping to aim straight up suddenly? I played quite a few hours yesterday, and it happened twice.
Not really often enough to be a problem, since this was a window in like 5 hours of gaming.

Surface was a puretrak talent.


----------



## povohat

Yes I have had this happen a couple of times so far, at least once on the Puretrak Talent. Thought it might have been because I put on thicker feet without adjusting the LOD. I have now worn the feet down a little and set LOD to the highest option, and am using the QCK+ right now.

edit: not sure if this is relevant, but i use inverted pitch and it looked straight up for me every time.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Anyone experience the mouse spazzing and jumping to aim straight up suddenly? I played quite a few hours yesterday, and it happened twice.
> Not really often enough to be a problem, since this was a window in like 5 hours of gaming.
> 
> Surface was a puretrak talent.


This hasn't happened for me. I guess the reason could be because of the LOD setting?


----------



## soulseek

Anyone knows if this seller (http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-new-style-Zowie-Gear-FK1-Optical-Gaming-Mouse-ambidextrous-mice-competitive-gaming-mouse-Free-Shipping/1964838179.html) is recommended?

I can't wait anymore.


----------



## Deku

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p43c6fiCdQE

Here is an interesting video i found today about replacing switches on the zowie fk1 and I have some questions about it and would be nice if someone could answer them for me.









Is this the normal method to change microswitches or is there an easier one?
What are the tools and liquid he is using for this and are they easy to get?
Which switches did he put in? Huano whites?

Would be nice if anyone could help me out with this and if there is some kind of tutorial on this forum a link would be nice too.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p43c6fiCdQE
> 
> Here is an interesting video i found today about replacing switches on the zowie fk1 and I have some questions about it and would be nice if someone could answer them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the normal method to change microswitches or is there an easier one?
> What are the tools and liquid he is using for this and are they easy to get?
> Which switches did he put in? Huano whites?
> 
> Would be nice if anyone could help me out with this and if there is some kind of tutorial on this forum a link would be nice too.


it looks like he is replacing the huanos with omron d2f-01f, but before he uses them, he changes the original(and a few micrometers higher) grey plungers for white ones, i guess taken out of omron d2fc-f-7n.
the desoldering tool that he uses must be pretty expensive tho(>100€).

anyways: http://www.overclock.net/t/1216141/swapping-microswitches-for-dummies


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Do you have big hands?
> I can claw a DA very well but the G400 is impossible for me to hold comfortable.
> 
> It's also to big for me (playing mostly mobas,rts) prefer smaller lighter mice.
> The click however is what stopped me from using zowie mice.
> 
> I liked the fk1, abit to big but could live with that. But the click is just to much for moba and rts.
> I enjoyed it in quake, but thats about it.
> 
> Still waiting for a smaller omron mouse (prefered ambi) with 3310 or *crosses fingers* logitechs baby.


How is the size of the FK1 compared to the DA? I feel the DA is just barely too big for my liking.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> How is the size of the FK1 compared to the DA? I feel the DA is just barely too big for my liking.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> _snip_


Thanks so much for those pics dude! I really miss the wmo feel and I'm gonna snag a FK1 soon as I can get one in the US.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*


Thanks, the height difference looks good to me. Does it feel smaller/lighter?


----------



## Dudebroguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulseek*
> 
> Anyone knows if this seller (http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2014-new-style-Zowie-Gear-FK1-Optical-Gaming-Mouse-ambidextrous-mice-competitive-gaming-mouse-Free-Shipping/1964838179.html) is recommended?
> 
> I can't wait anymore.


Everything on aliexpress is fake/counterfeit so I would not buy it.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Thanks so much for those pics dude! I really miss the wmo feel and I'm gonna snag a FK1 soon as I can get one in the US.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Thanks, the height difference looks good to me. Does it feel smaller/lighter?


No problem. It feels smaller because of less width and height and it is lighter


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Anyone experience the mouse spazzing and jumping to aim straight up suddenly? I played quite a few hours yesterday, and it happened twice.
> Not really often enough to be a problem, since this was a window in like 5 hours of gaming.
> 
> Surface was a puretrak talent.


No issues here on Puretrak Talent. Using highest LOD though.


----------



## metal571

I remember my Rival having some kind of "jump" issue on earlier firmwares. Could very well be LOD.


----------



## soulseek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> Everything on aliexpress is fake/counterfeit so I would not buy it.


I guess not everything, but I got what you said. Thanks

Anyway, it depends of seller...


----------



## movingpictures

I just got the FK1 the other day and I think it's a great mouse, perfect size and awesome sensor. There is however one thing I don't like compared to the old FK and AM, and thats the scoll wheel. The scroll wheel on the first FK was more tactile and felt overall nicer. Is there a way to make the scroll wheel "harder " to scroll?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *movingpictures*
> 
> I just got the FK1 the other day and I think it's a great mouse, perfect size and awesome sensor. There is however one thing I don't like compared to the old FK and AM, and thats the scoll wheel. The scroll wheel on the first FK was more tactile and felt overall nicer. Is there a way to make the scroll wheel "harder " to scroll?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1247307/haiiyaas-zowie-ec2-evo-review/260#post_19360496


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudebroguy*
> 
> Everything on aliexpress is fake/counterfeit so I would not buy it.


sauce?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> Anyone experience the mouse spazzing and jumping to aim straight up suddenly? I played quite a few hours yesterday, and it happened twice.
> Not really often enough to be a problem, since this was a window in like 5 hours of gaming.
> 
> Surface was a puretrak talent.


I've only ever experienced it on an old A4Tech mouse, but not on any modern ones. I don't know if it's actually related to firmware (since I can't think of any software that could impede the mouse's ability to work properly) or software (since not everyone has the problem) but try it on another computer.


----------



## AnimalK

I have had no jumping whatsoever with my FK1 with default LOD settings and a Goliathus Control.


----------



## rafikens1000

Im looking for some new pad for my fk1. I have medium size ss qck and its to small (32 cm witdh). Id like to buy a bigger pad (sth like 36 cm width or more).

Do u have any recomendations? Or just buy qck+?

Low price would be nice.

Thx!!


----------



## bobsaget

I've the qck mass, I like the texture very much. Precise enough for cs go and dota. Definitely recommended since its the same than yours (but in bigger) and cheap.


----------



## SolidSpeerlaiye

I've heard that the feet are super thin and that after a week of use people are already scraping plastic... Any comment on this?


----------



## yo-chi

After 12 days on a cloth mouspad (Sharkoon 1337 Gaming MousePad) there is no difference to the first day.

But you can put other mouse feet on if you want.


----------



## duhizy

I believe this was answered b4 but I didn't quite understand, if you can't program the side buttons then how do u use them? I've never owned a mouse that doesn't allow me to program the buttons, what are they set to by default?Are they basically useless in games like Dota or lol?


----------



## nyshak

Has anybody replaced their stock feet with the second set that comes with the FK1? They look absolutely similar to the second set of the FK, so I wonder if they are a bit thicker than the stock FK1 feet.


----------



## yo-chi

Overall i think the FK1 is a really great mouse.
The shape is good, i could use another millimeter more height personally, but it's really not that important.
Both buttons on the side are right there when you need them and they click very light. The mouse wheel is a little bit mushy, the notches don't feel that clear, but it is okay. The texture of the FK1 gets smudged easily from greasy fingers, but not nearly as bad as the Steelseries Rival.
Also the grip of the texture doesn't change, which is good. The left click and right click are too hard in my opinion. I will change them to Omrons once i got the hang of soldering (i'm practicing on older mice first).

My setting has always been: no drivers, sensitivity on 6/11, windows enhanced acceleration ON (yes, i'm evil







), and i pick the mouse up a lot. I set both my Zowie FK1 and the Deathadder 2013 to 800 DPI.
That 800 DPI setting feels (to me) exactly the same as the Microsoft Intelli Optical 1.1.

Zowie FK1, Razer Deathadder 2013, Logitech M570 Trackball all on a Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mousepad.


----------



## CorruptBE

EPP ON does pretty much nothing with a mousefix enabled (at least on at 6/11, at other values scaling is a bit different).

After a while of using it I do have 1 thing to mentioned though, Zowie could really improve those mouseskates. The default ones are meh (same on the FK and AM btw).


----------



## yo-chi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> EPP ON does pretty much nothing with a mousefix enabled (at least on at 6/11, at other values scaling is a bit different).


I don't use a mousefix. And yes ON or OFF does feel totally different. I like ON more.


----------



## Kommz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> I believe this was answered b4 but I didn't quite understand, if you can't program the side buttons then how do u use them? I've never owned a mouse that doesn't allow me to program the buttons, what are they set to by default?Are they basically useless in games like Dota or lol?


You cant program them via drivers, they work fine in games


----------



## detto87

Anybody who put on those skates that came with their FK1 noticed a difference in thickness?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> I believe this was answered b4 but I didn't quite understand, if you can't program the side buttons then how do u use them? I've never owned a mouse that doesn't allow me to program the buttons, what are they set to by default?Are they basically useless in games like Dota or lol?


Thumb buttons on a mouse are mouse button 4 and 5 if there's no special mouse software that puts a keyboard key or macro on them. Normal programs will just know what to do with them. Web browsers for example use them as "go back" and "go forward" in the history without any special mouse software needed. In games you can usually use them in the key bind settings the game has just like mouse buttons 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## CeeSA

@duhizy
If you like to map button 4 and 5 to something different, use X-Mouse Button Control
Keystrokes, macros etc. You could also bind profiles to executables and much more.


----------



## duhizy

ic, I was under the impression that MB4/MB5 wasnt actually a recognized binding in-game, this makes more sense. My only dislike is that MOBAs use key combinations like "ctrl+Q" for certain things and you cant bind things to MB4+Q, but I think it's something that can be worked around. Ty for help.


----------



## turnschuh

Im also interested how the extra glides are compared to the applied ones.
They could really start to use thicker ones...
Or they could stack them over each other on their new 3310 mice and have 2 sets of extra feet included?^^


----------



## JustinSane

Does anyone have both a WMO and an FK1? How similar are the 2? I really miss the basic feeling of a WMO.

Also, if anyone finds any in stock in the US, link it here. Dying to try one.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Does anyone have both a WMO and an FK1? How similar are the 2? I really miss the basic feeling of a WMO.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds any in stock in the US, link it here. Dying to try one.


In 5-6 days i can tell you^^
I really like the WMO shape/feel and hope i ll also like the FK1's shape.

Would be interesting to know how the FK1 feel compared to the WMO for other people though.


----------



## MLJS54

I managed to get an extra FK1 - if anyone is looking for one send a PM.


----------



## Atavax

did anyone weigh the fk1?


----------



## yo-chi

The FK1 is 90g without the cable.

Microsoft Intelli Mouse Optical 1.1: 85g
Deathadder 2013: 98g

edit: i did actually weigh these mice, not just internet-numbers.


----------



## resis

Thanks for the review.

I has a questions regarding the coating. Those of you who thought that the original (first) FK had way too slippery coating, does the FK1 has a better (less slippery) coating in comparison?

Is the wheel the same as original FK? I mean does it feel the same, because I thought it wasn't that great (while better than AM)?


----------



## Ino.

A bit less slippery for me, but I found the FK to be ok/good already.

Wheel has the same haptic but is 24 notches, so like the updated FK'14.


----------



## Sencha

I couldnt hold the old fk but the new one is fine.....it is hotter at the moment though so my dry hands arent quite as dry. Defo easier though in the cooler morns.


----------



## MLJS54

Quiet frankly I think the coating on the FK1 sucks. It's not grippy at all and feels similar to the Mionix coating I guess?. The mouse also feels like a boat compared to my 2013 FK. Not sure if it's a combination of the weight increase / shape change but it feels much less nimble to me. Overall pretty disappointing (* but it sounds like I'm in the minority). Sensor feels great though so I hope they come out with a FK2 that will have the same dimensions as the 2013.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Quiet frankly I think the coating on the FK1 sucks. It's not grippy at all and feels similar to the Mionix coating I guess?. The mouse also feels like a boat compared to my 2013 FK. Not sure if it's a combination of the weight increase / shape change but it feels much less nimble to me. Overall pretty disappointing (* but it sounds like I'm in the minority). Sensor feels great though so I hope they come out with a FK2 that will have the same dimensions as the 2013.


I have to agree on the coating. I don't really like it as much as the original FK but i guess that i will get used to it in time. The shape change hit the bullseye for me though, since the original FK was a bit small for me.


----------



## SolidSpeerlaiye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSpeerlaiye*
> 
> I've heard that the feet are super thin and that after a week of use people are already scraping plastic... Any comment on this?


Anyone? Would also like to hear how the feet perform on cloth since I know that mouse feet generally wear out pretty quickly on plastic pads. 1 weeks still seems pretty ridiculous to me. If that's true then it's not gonna last much longer than a month on my qck+... Also how are the replacement feet. Same thickness/thicker/thinner?


----------



## Sencha

Just use 1.1/3.0 hypers. Perfect glide and much prefer to the larger feet on some modern mice


----------



## SolidSpeerlaiye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just use 1.1/3.0 hypers. Perfect glide and much prefer to the larger feet on some modern mice


???

What if I don't want to waste more money on something that should work fine in the first place? I was simply asking for information, not some ridiculous advice like "just buy some extra feet".


----------



## InfiniteShift

Anyone that owns this mouse and the Mionix Avior 7000, could you post a comparison picture? Pretty please. =)


----------



## treach

Could somebody test buttonlag on the fk1? Just on humanbenchmark with a fast button mouse from logitech maybe (g400,501,100s etc)? So we have a idea about the lag? It should be accurate enough in my opinion


----------



## M4TrA

What I think about the FK1:

Good shape maybe a little too flat but ok. The 3310 sensor is perfect for me, the tracking is perfect! The right click seems to be more "clicky" than the left one, I think the switches are not very well placed on the pcb of the mouse. Huanos are not hard for me I like them how they are. The scroll wheel is ok but sometimes it does not detect the first notch when I scroll up or down. the cable is not very good placed in the mouse ( see below) and the mousefeets are way too thin, I don't even dare to use it on my 4HD. In spite of that, It's a great mouse and could be a perfect mouse out the box with better mousefeets.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> Anyone that owns this mouse and the Mionix Avior 7000, could you post a comparison picture? Pretty please. =)


Doh, I do but I need to get my hands on a camera (I'm a cheapo that only spends money on his hobbies lol)


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> Anyone that owns this mouse and the Mionix Avior 7000, could you post a comparison picture? Pretty please. =)


See if these three are enough for you









http://imgur.com/a/md7sT


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> See if these three are enough for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/md7sT


Nice, it's great to see the two best currently available ambi FPS gaming mice in one place


----------



## Aventadoor

Been using the FK1 for 3 weeks now.
I prefer how the sensor feels compared to the Mionix Avior 7k, but in terms of shape and clicks, I prefer the Mionix.
Unfortunaly ive given up on ambidextrous mice for now. If there was a wider FK with omron switches I think it would work great.


----------



## lookitdisnub

Agreed. The sensor feels a little more raw than the other 3310 mice I've used, including the Avior, Rival, and Kone Military. Military felt like it had the most smoothing to me.


----------



## Ezzio

@SolidSpeerlaiye

I've been using ec 1 evo cl for couple of months on zowie g-tf and feets are fine (g-tf speed and rough are imo best mousepads for Zowie mouse). But it's 100% true that it kinda sux on cloth soft pads or hard pads (if u push your mouse a bit harder to the surface , bottom plastic starts scratching it). Have also ec 2 evo and now FK1 but they all have same feets.


----------



## yo-chi

Does anyone know if the circuit board inside the FK1 is the same size as the one in the EC1 Evo?


----------



## fcman

Just got my FK1 in the mail yesterday, still getting used to it. After 2+ years of a Deathadder (3.5G) the shape is a huge change and it feels like half of the mouse is missing. The buttons are nice and firm which is a relief for me after how often I would accidentally click the buttons on the DA. The weight is nice and the LOD is very low. The tracking is very accurate, although as much as people liked to give the DA3.5G crap, the FK1 feels very similar. The scroll wheel has great feel and the mouse glides very well over my Goliathus Extended Control. My main reason for buying this mouse was the size of the DA was a bit too big for me and the scroll wheel was very finicky.

So far very happy with the FK1 after a night of busting heads in CSGO.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yo-chi*
> 
> Does anyone know if the circuit board inside the FK1 is the same size as the one in the EC1 Evo?


not even close.


----------



## b0z0

I'm having to RMA my FK1. The right mouse button grinds against the middle where the mouse wheel. It doesn't register every time I press it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm having to RMA my FK1. The right mouse button grinds against the middle where the mouse wheel. It doesn't register every time I press it


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20693913
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20695903
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1340#post_20727840


----------



## b0z0

The right mouse button/plastic is what's grinding. I don't have an issue with the a switches.


----------



## bobsaget

I had the exact same issue with my fk 2013, the noise disappeared by itself over time


----------



## writer21

Why isn't this mouse available on amazon yet? Been waiting 2 weeks so far.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I had the exact same issue with my fk 2013, the noise disappeared by itself over time


I wish it was just the noise. It keep's it from clicking sometimes. I found the issue playing in a DM yesterday with an awp. I knew I pressed the right mouse button to zoom in, but it wouldn't zoom every time.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Why isn't this mouse available on amazon yet? Been waiting 2 weeks so far.


Just received mine from amazon Monday afternoon


----------



## writer21

Was it a different vendor on amazon or amazon itself? How long ago did you order? I'm also in the U.S. too.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I wish it was just the noise. It keep's it from clicking sometimes. I found the issue playing in a DM yesterday with an awp. I knew I pressed the right mouse button to zoom in, but it wouldn't zoom every time.


I warned everyone a year ago. Detto87, like always, said I was making stuff up.


----------



## b0z0

I know. I bought it to add to the collection. Can't decide if I want to use my kana v2, or ec2 evo again......


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Was it a different vendor on amazon or amazon itself? How long ago did you order? I'm also in the U.S. too.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*


Placed my order on the 14th so maybe in a few more days. Thanks for the info +rep for you!


----------



## munchzilla

my lens for my original FK14 is rattling a lot and I am not sure if I am imagining it but it feels like it isn't as precise, kind of feels like it won't go the exact direction I want it to go, is there anything I can do about it? I just noticed a lot of people were talking about it in this thread, so thought I would ask here...


----------



## delledonne

Has anybody tried the FK1 on a hard mat? I was deciding between a MM400 or a Func 1030 R2 XL but I'm unsure how the sensor will perform.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I warned everyone a year ago. Detto87, like always, said I was making stuff up.


I never said that your statement about this issue is false.


----------



## Ickz

I placed my order the day or day after they were first available on Amazon and I'm still waiting for it to be shipped... wth


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I placed my order the day or day after they were first available on Amazon and I'm still waiting for it to be shipped... wth


Placed mines on the 14th of July and that guy on the 11th of July so might be arriving soon.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Placed my order on the 14th so maybe in a few more days. Thanks for the info +rep for you!


Thanks and good luck, mine said mid-late August delivery originally but then they sent me an email a few days after I placed the order saying they were going to ship it.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I know. I bought it to add to the collection. Can't decide if I want to use my kana v2, or ec2 evo again......


Are you planning to send it back? I haven't noticed anything like this at all with mine


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Are you planning to send it back? I haven't noticed anything like this at all with mine


Yeah. It's when you press on the left side of the right mouse button near the scroll wheel. I'm sending it back today


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lens for my original FK14 is rattling a lot and I am not sure if I am imagining it but it feels like it isn't as precise, kind of feels like it won't go the exact direction I want it to go, is there anything I can do about it? I just noticed a lot of people were talking about it in this thread, so thought I would ask here...


hey, ive got similar thoughts about this sensor, so ive decided to buy fk2014 with avago 3090.

The point is, IMO, that 3310 is really precise, sharp sensor. Avago 3090 is more "Soft", I use 3090 in more intuitive way,especially in case of tracking in quake. FK1 is brilliant for cs imo - when u have to fast shoot one, two, three hs in the same moment







. Otherwise I find avago 3090 more suitable for me.

OFC fk1 is still one one of the best mouses on market. Shape is great also.

Chapeau bas, Zowie!


----------



## Johny smith

I won't say that this is the case for everyone, but whenever i buy a new mouse with a different shape and sensor i notice that it doesn't go to the direction i want it to. This feeling goes away after using the mouse for a week or so and getting used to its shape and sensor.


----------



## rafikens1000

im using fk1 over 2 weeks









i have also ec1 evo and i realized that I love avago 3090 so much few days ago. Ive never had mouse with 3090 and with shape for fingertip grip. Thats it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I never said that your statement about this issue is false.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1320#post_20705836
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500615/zowie-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/240_20#post_22574337
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1320#post_20696152
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/420_20#post_22517704
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/480_20#post_22524357


----------



## viowastaken

The mouseclick stiffness is the only thing that really irks me about this mouse.. Tempted to do some surgery and install omrons, but I've heard that it will not make that much of a difference due to the shell construction or something like that? can anyone who has tried confirm or deny


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> The mouseclick stiffness is the only thing that really irks me about this mouse.. Tempted to do some surgery and install omrons, but I've heard that it will not make that much of a difference due to the shell construction or something like that? can anyone who has tried confirm or deny


You speak Japanese? Look at this blog. This will help a lot when it comes to the main buttons, but it would be best if Zowie had made it a separate button piece.


----------



## Thunderbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> The mouseclick stiffness is the only thing that really irks me about this mouse.. Tempted to do some surgery and install omrons, but I've heard that it will not make that much of a difference due to the shell construction or something like that? can anyone who has tried confirm or deny


In my FK, it takes around 10-15% less preassure with Omrons. The difference is not significant, but still noticeable. Imo the FK _feels_ better with Omrons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> You speak Japanese? Look at this blog. This will help a lot when it comes to the main buttons, *but it would be best if Zowie had made it a separate button piece*.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowastaken*
> 
> The mouseclick stiffness is the only thing that really irks me about this mouse.. Tempted to do some surgery and install omrons, but I've heard that it will not make that much of a difference due to the shell construction or something like that? can anyone who has tried confirm or deny


I just got mine today. I will use it unmodded a few days to be sure it's not free of defects before I void my warranty and mod it. I'll post the worklog on here when I do. I modded my 2012 FK by removing the right sidebuttons and replacing everything else but the middle mouse button with Japanese Omrons. I also own a Sensei Raw for my Mac because it's one of the few gaming mice with mac drivers.

My initial impressions:

1) The mouse is bigger. It is halfway between my old FK and my Sensei RAW it feels like. I don't like it since there's a greater chance of the hump of the mouse hitting the palm of my hand when I make adjustments downwards (using a claw grip). However, it's not that big a deal and I can see myself getting use to it. I think there may be an additional gain to stability when clicking because of the larger size. I can't be sure until I mod.

2) I like the texture more. My 2012 FK got somewhat shiny from wear and from me washing it with isopropyl alcohol my first year of owning it (i use gentle soap and water now). The texture is more grippy and grainy in a good way. I have very sweaty hands so I prefer a more grainy/rubberized texture so that the mouse stays dry and the grip is firm.

3) The middle mouse button is way better. I only have the 2012 FK so I don't know if the 2013 version already fixed the issues I had. The scrolling is smoother and the click more tactile. I'll have to see if the locking mechanism changed.

4) The side buttons seem better. I don't know if a comparison is fair since I modded my 2012 FK to have japanese omrons for the side buttons too. If and when I do mod, I will not mod the side buttons this time.

5) Tracking - I thought I would have a hard time adjusting to the new DPI steps but you don't develop as much muscle memory playing spammy games versus FPS I think so I've had no problem adjusting. I do feel like the tracking is better but it's subjective.

6) The buttons are still somewhat stiff huanos but superior to any huano I've tried. They are slightly stiffer than Chinese-made omron 7n's. I think a lot of FPS'ers will love this kind of switch. A lot of less hardcore moba or rts players than me can probably get use to them as well. They aren't too bad. I will still replace them with Japanese Omrons but they are good enough to use for a few days as I test out the mouse (my previous FK, I modded right away because the switches felt so bad to me).

So far, I like the mouse and will probably keep it. It will get modded and probably replace my FK as my main mouse because of the next texture alone. Hopefully the texture doesn't wear down like my old zowie did. I'll update a more thorough comparison in the near future along with my modding worklog.


----------



## AnimalK

Either my hands are getting used to the stiffer switches or they got better over time.


----------



## bond10

What's the surface like on the FK1? Which mice can you compare it to? Is it grippy for people with dry hands?


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Either my hands are getting used to the stiffer switches or they got better over time.


I've just laddered for a few hours in starcraft and am pleasantly surpised. I missed double clicking a few times at first but I think I may not change the switches. We'll see. The stiffer switches means less misclicking and I usually get a slight hollow feeling when I change switches due to the lever mechanism not connecting perfectly with the mouse shell (it drives me nuts on my old fk sometimes). I think I prefer them for the moment which is odd since I love my Japanese omrons normally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What's the surface like on the FK1? Which mice can you compare it to? Is it grippy for people with dry hands?


I have had a Sensei Raw, Zowie FK, and Death Adder BE among other mice. Most rubberized mice are rather smooth. The new fk surface is a little gripper, kind of like paper but in a good way. I much prefer it. If you have dry hands, it is likely you would prefer a glossy mice. Rubberized mice are mainly for people with sweaty hands at least from what I can tell on the boards and my personal experience as someone with sweaty hands. Glossy mice always slipped out of my hands.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Is this mouse a good fit for fingertip users?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What's the surface like on the FK1? Which mice can you compare it to? Is it grippy for people with dry hands?


I normally can't hold matte mice due to dry hands.....however the FK1 is great....saying that its quite warm right now so that may be helping....I'm hoping I can build up a patina of sweat on it before the weather cools off









Also though I prefer gloss mice as they are easy grip I prefer the feel of matte mice......so when I find out I can grip its major win


----------



## thumus

What would be the best mouse mat for this mouse


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What's the surface like on the FK1? Which mice can you compare it to? Is it grippy for people with dry hands?


It's better than most other rubberized I've tried. Would not call it good... it's ok at least.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> What would be the best mouse mat for this mouse


All my cloth pads work fine (Talent, Qck+, Qck Heavy, NP+, UC 50) so anything should work. Chose by your preference.


----------



## thumus

Thank you Ino, I already have a Logitech G602 but its slightly too wide for my hands, I'll wait for a ec2 with the 3310 sensor.


----------



## Johny smith

Is the 3366 sensor exclusive to only Logitech mice? It would be pretty nice to see a Zowie mouse with a 3366 sensor.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I've just laddered for a few hours in starcraft and am pleasantly surpised. I missed double clicking a few times at first but I think I may not change the switches. We'll see. The stiffer switches means less misclicking and I usually get a slight hollow feeling when I change switches due to the lever mechanism not connecting perfectly with the mouse shell (it drives me nuts on my old fk sometimes). I think I prefer them for the moment which is odd since I love my Japanese omrons normally.


I used to misclick all the time with my DeathAdder, I'm loving the switches on the FK1 so far.


----------



## turnschuh

Got my FK1 today and will just share my thoughts:

I like the build quality.
Nothing sqeaks and rattles, not the mousewheel and not the lense when shaking it.
Comming from my deathadder 3.5g which creaks and rattles a lot when swiping im happy with the FK1 in that regard.

The shape is very nice for my "3/4 claw/palm" grip.

The huanos are really not that stiff for me when playing CS or doing normal stuff on desktop.
Im actually surprised. No issues with it. Overall i like the clicks when playing CS.
They are just a little loud for my taste and M1 and M2 sound different to each other.

Sensor feels good on 400 and 800dpi.
The mousefeet... there are extremely thin, they should really stop using the old glides and get proper thick ones and maybe adjust the different LOD presets to match the different height.
Fortunately i still had some Steelseries WMO/IE/IO glides which i put on top of the original glides.
With that height i can use the highest LOD setting (original mode?) and Its perfect for me. The LOD is not too low and not too high.

EDIT: im using black qck+

With the added feet i had to raise my sensitivity from 2.3 to 2.45 to get the same sens as my DA @2.3 or my WMO @2.2.
(Surprisingly my sensitivity of 2.3 in GO on my DA @450 sens was the same sens as my FK @400 before adding the feet.)

Now the "real" issues i got so far:

I couldnt really get the cable into a nice position with and without the mouse cable holder.
It jumped around very easily which i found kinda annoying.
Took me like 1 hour to get it in the least annoying position. I just placed the cable holder on top of the cable (yes, i know im using it wrong) above the top right corner of my mousepad. Like that the cable stays flat on the table when swiping the mouse and only moves horizontally and doesnt spin around so bad.

The mousewheel scroll is very stiff and loud.
Scrolling up makes a normal mwheel sound just much louder than on my DA for example.
But if i scroll down it does a very loud sound kinda like the noise those L-shaped rattles you can spin around make (what are they called?).
Is this normal?


----------



## lookitdisnub

I haven't had any weird noises from my mouse wheel.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookitdisnub*
> 
> I haven't had any weird noises from my mouse wheel.


thanks.
so your FK's mousewheel doesnt make those click sounds (not the mushy normal mwheel sound) when scrolling down?

i actually can count the steps in which the mwheel does the click sounds when scrolling down slowly.
14 mwheel notches/steps are the loudest, 2 steps like half of it, the other steps do not make this and sound like my normal scroll up.
;(


----------



## Nestala

Just got my Zowie FK1 today. Yes it's awesome, can confirm.


----------



## dcdd

So, did anybody try reaching out to Zowie regarding a FK2 yet?
At the moment I'm using my 2013 FK which starts giving up on me now.. My wheel is giving me triple and quadruple clicks by now. Wanted to replace it with the 2014 but I can't find it in stock anywhere in .de :/ I really, really liked the form factor and the bigger version is kinda turning me off.. So a FK2 would be perfect.

Anybody?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcdd*
> 
> So, did anybody try reaching out to Zowie regarding a FK2 yet?
> At the moment I'm using my 2013 FK which starts giving up on me now.. My wheel is giving me triple and quadruple clicks by now. Wanted to replace it with the 2014 but I can't find it in stock anywhere in .de :/ I really, really liked the form factor and the bigger version is kinda turning me off.. So a FK2 would be perfect.
> 
> Anybody?


Have to be patient, no official word yet, but it seems likely there will be an FK2. At least the name was registered somewhere for export or something like that.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> The mousewheel scroll is very stiff and loud.
> Scrolling up makes a normal mwheel sound just much louder than on my DA for example.
> But if i scroll down it does a very loud sound kinda like the noise those L-shaped rattles you can spin around make (what are they called?).
> Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> i actually can count the steps in which the mwheel does the click sounds when scrolling down slowly.
> 14 mwheel notches/steps are the loudest, 2 steps like half of it, the other steps do not make this and sound like my normal scroll up.
> ;(


Sorry for quoting myself but nobody else got this strange mwheel sounds on the FK/FK1?
Should i send it back and get a replacement, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Sorry for quoting myself but nobody else got this strange mwheel sounds on the FK/FK1?
> Should i send it back and get a replacement, what do you guys suggest?


What I notice on my FK is the mouse wheel does make a kind of 'tactile' noise and is fairly stiff (which I liked at first, but now just feels normal), and sometimes when it's in need of cleaning it will /scrape/ or screech, especially if I scroll it too fast. Also, I can kind of hear that sound but in reverse direction you described.. scrolling up mine is slightly more 'ratchety' but it's nothing serious.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Sorry for quoting myself but nobody else got this strange mwheel sounds on the FK/FK1?
> Should i send it back and get a replacement, what do you guys suggest?


The Kingsis scroll wheel has 2 springs that push a bearing upward. These springs will vary in strength due to the manufacturer's inconsistency.

All of my Zowie mice had different feedback between each other. I have one scroll wheel that is so stiff that I cannot feel the feedback and can barely scroll with any speed. Another is very light, it makes a lot more noise and I tend to accidentally scroll it.

This is typical behavior from this type of design.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Kingsis scroll wheel has 2 springs that push a bearing upward. These springs will vary in strength due to manufacturing inconsistency.
> 
> All of my Zowie mice had different feedback between each other. I have one scroll wheel that is so stiff that I cannot feel the feedback and can barely scroll with any speed. Another is very light, it makes a lot more noise and I tend to accidentally scroll it.
> 
> This is typical behavior from this type of design.


Thank you for explaining! (+rep)
Is it possible to loosen the springs a bit up?
Or even if its possible should i better get a replacement?

Dont know what i should do.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badassgeek*
> 
> What I notice on my FK is the mouse wheel does make a kind of 'tactile' noise and is fairly stiff (which I liked at first, but now just feels normal), and sometimes when it's in need of cleaning it will /scrape/ or screech, especially if I scroll it too fast. Also, I can kind of hear that sound but in reverse direction you described.. scrolling up mine is slightly more 'ratchety' but it's nothing serious.


ups didnt see your post at first
thanks. this makes it even harder to decide what to do.
and there is probably a chance to get a worse mwheel when getting a replacement because of the manufacturing inconsistencies popups talked about.


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> ups didnt see your post at first
> thanks. this makes it even harder to decide what to do.
> and there is probably a chance to get a worse mwheel when getting a replacement because of the manufacturing inconsistencies popups talked about.


If it's that annoying, maybe contact the seller and see if they will help? If I buy stuff and it's bad right away, I tend to just send it back as faulty.


----------



## turnschuh

Yeah, will probably contact them before sending it back.
Maybe they can test the scroll wheels of other Fk1's for me, haha.


----------



## Demnok

Hopes for FK2: a more "consistent" shape along the sides (the other areas are perfect) similar to the WMO, all 4 side buttons activated, OMRON switches, WHITE edition...


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Sorry for quoting myself but nobody else got this strange mwheel sounds on the FK/FK1?
> Should i send it back and get a replacement, what do you guys suggest?[/quote
> 
> My FK1 mouse wheel is virtually silent when scrolling slow and sounds normal when scrolling quickly. I would send it back if it is that bad


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Have to be patient, no official word yet, but it seems likely there will be an FK2. At least the name was registered somewhere for export or something like that.


This? http://rra.go.kr/board/device/view.jsp?app_no=201417100000118060


----------



## SwiftQQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcdd*
> 
> So, did anybody try reaching out to Zowie regarding a FK2 yet?
> At the moment I'm using my 2013 FK which starts giving up on me now.. My wheel is giving me triple and quadruple clicks by now. Wanted to replace it with the 2014 but I can't find it in stock anywhere in .de :/ I really, really liked the form factor and the bigger version is kinda turning me off.. So a FK2 would be perfect.
> 
> Anybody?


Hey mate, I have both FK'14 and FK1 and did some tinkering when I got the FK1. I also exchanged some emails with the Zowie team and I would like to shed some light to your questions.

A possible FK2: Very likely, here is what a representative said "I am not sure who told you FK'14 is discontinued. We will surely have FK'14, or a different itineration of it, in the future - we simply have no stock as of right now." I am not sure if identifying the representative would put him in trouble, so I will not reveal him.

Form Factor: You are definitely right, bigger shell makes for a totally different mouse. If you are comfortable with FK 2013, then wait until the FK2 or a restock of FK'14. I have smaller hands and those +2mm increase in every dimension kinda breaks the mouse for me. I have to palm grip it in that case, which is not my play style. Sensor is, as everyone says, perfect. So I wanted to see if I can fit the 3310 sensor and pcb of FK1 to a FK'14 shell. And I did it! I managed to combine a mouse that is perfect. Everyone has their opinion about Huano switches but I will say, since you have the FK 2013, it is still the same switch, same feel.

Sensor LOD: The adjustable LOD makes for a very very low but consistent LOD on hard mousemats. I use a destructor 2 and I don't even notice a pixel jumping when pulling the mouse up from the pad and putting it back down.

I have had, AM, AM-GS, FK'14 and FK1 and all have slightly different scroll wheels. I think the new 24 step wheel is no downgrade compared to 16 step. FK1 wheel was crisp and easy to scroll. Whereas AM was very hard respectively and FK'14 was very easy to a point of being loose (I occasionally switch back to my previous weapon involuntarily because of that). I opened up all of these mice and noticed that AMs had just a small sponge base under their springs in their chambers, when I cleaned that, the problem got away. FK1 and FK'14 did not have those sponges, but still the wheels feel a little different. Maybe because I wore out the FK'14 and that one as I said is more easily scrolled, still tactile though.

The new coating: I think it is a mix of old coating that is used in AM and AM-GS, which is white. This coating is smooth but just a little grainy. I have relatively sweaty hands and I can grip the mouse with no problem with dry hands initially and with sweaty hands as I continue playing. It may look cheap but it gets the job done. Also not uncomfortable at any moment at all. Usually when you sweat some mice surfaces get hot, this one doesn't. Therefore I doubt that they will release a white version of it because I believe the white iterations were a response to old black coating being slippery for dry hands. This coating comes from a utopia. Does not look like it will wear out quickly as well.

I just wish that they release an Omron switch version of it before my finger muscles grow for Huanos. But everything else is dead-on-point.

Basically I am using a hand-made version of not-yet-released FK2 and it is awesome.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> My FK1 mouse wheel is virtually silent when scrolling slow and sounds normal when scrolling quickly. I would send it back if it is that bad


Alright. Thank you, this helps me a lot to decide what to do. Also it seems like that the majority of the people owning the FK/FK1 dont have this issue.
I will send it back then and just hope that i dont get a mouse with the same or other issues.^^


----------



## detto87

I have to agree with SwiftQQ here.
The FK1 is rather a palm mouse than a claw mouse, at least for me too.
Claw still kinda works, but it doesn't seem intuitive to grip it this way. For claw I think FK2/FK14 is still better.

^ All of this depends on how you define a claw grip.
I often claw just my thumb with the FK1 to get a steadier hold of the FK1.
Probably in the end it's a relaxed-claw-grip.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I have to agree with SwiftQQ here.
> The FK1 is rather a palm mouse than a claw mouse, at least for me too.
> Claw still kinda works, but it doesn't seem intuitive to grip it this way. For claw I think FK2/FK14 is still better.
> 
> ^ All of this depends on how you define a claw grip.
> I often claw just my thumb with the FK1 to get a steadier hold of the FK1.
> Probably in the end it's a relaxed-claw-grip.


I also grip my mice similar to that. I go with a slight claw on my Rivals "Palm Grip".


----------



## nyshak

After a week of playing I can't use the FK1 on my Talent or QCK anymore. The only pad that works is the Zowie GF. The reason is that now that the stock feet are worn in, the mouse creates horrible drag on a soft cloth pad. Someone here mentioned this was due to the rougher bottom shell of the FK1 compared to the AM, FK. Which seems reasonable.

Zowie need to fix that with a second batch. Mousefeet need be be a tiny bit thicker on the FK1.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> After a week of playing I can't use the FK1 on my Talent or QCK anymore. The only pad that works is the Zowie GF. The reason is that now that the stock feet are worn in, the mouse creates horrible drag on a soft cloth pad. Someone here mentioned this was due to the rougher bottom shell of the FK1 compared to the AM, FK. Which seems reasonable.
> 
> Zowie need to fix that with a second batch. Mousefeet need be be a tiny bit thicker on the FK1.


I agree hence i won't buy it.. yet.


----------



## badassgeek

I think the FK's do need some thicker mouse feet. It may be 'tournament edition' or whatever, that doesn't mean I want the feet to last just a few days









I notice on my FK I can't stack two lots of 0.45mm skates on this and still get it to track right (I use hard pads), so it would be reassuring to see thicker feet as standard.


----------



## detto87

Ironic, but the Zowie mice are the reason I won't use the Zowie G-TF pads (Speed and Rough) anymore, because it scratches on the pad. I found that out after using my WMO with double stacked hyperglides on those Zowie pads. Smooth like butter. But the Zowie FK1 scratches, literally scratches on those pads. I don't mind a (consistend) slower movement/drag, actually I prefer it over a too slippery mouse-mousepad combo. But the scratching of Zowie mouse on Zowie pad is unacceptable for proper usage. In fact, I damaged the TF-Rough with it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I have to agree with SwiftQQ here.
> The FK1 is rather a palm mouse than a claw mouse, at least for me too.
> Claw still kinda works, but it doesn't seem intuitive to grip it this way. For claw I think FK2/FK14 is still better.
> 
> ^ All of this depends on how you define a claw grip.
> I often claw just my thumb with the FK1 to get a steadier hold of the FK1.
> Probably in the end it's a relaxed-claw-grip.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1320_20#post_20696152

The FK2 (I mean the FK) can be more easily used by claw and finger tip styles because it is small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Ironic, but the Zowie mice are the reason I won't use the Zowie G-TF pads (Speed and Rough) anymore, because it scratches on the pad. I found that out after using my WMO with double stacked hyperglides on those Zowie pads. Smooth like butter. But the Zowie FK1 scratches, literally scratches on those pads. I don't mind a (consistend) slower movement/drag, actually I prefer it over a too slippery mouse-mousepad combo. But the scratching of Zowie mouse on Zowie pad is unacceptable for proper usage. In fact, I damaged the TF-Rough with it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22525974
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22526114
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/540_20#post_22535727
http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/540_20#post_22550917


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1320_20#post_20696152


I don't get that one.
They still promote it as claw grip mouse, and I still kinda claw grip it (because of clawed thumb and pinky).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22525974
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/520_20#post_22526114
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/540_20#post_22535727
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498435/the-3310-comes-to-zowie/540_20#post_22550917


Those were my first impressions. That feet wore in and now provide a consistent controlled glide on cloth (like QCK) but scratch on hard pads for me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I don't get that one.
> They still promote it as claw grip mouse, and I still kinda claw grip it (because of clawed thumb and pinky).
> 
> Those were my first impressions. That feet wore in and now provide a consistent controlled glide on cloth (like QCK) but scratch on hard pads for me.


They mention "claw grip" style users, but it isn't focused entirely on that style. It was designed for a particular palm grip, but they made some modifications to help out claw grip players. If it was a design focused on claw it wouldn't matter (much) how big it is.
Quote:


> "Besides, when I was designing *the appearance of "claw-grip" style*, ZOWIE sent me various samples. These samples had almost the same appearance, but a bit different height, width and the shape of the body. After I confirmed that one of these mice had met my expectations, I sent it to my friends who like "claw-grip" for testing. After being tested by me, ZOWIE Research & Development and those "claw-grip" players, the final appearance of the mouse had been approved." --Filip Kubski


Quote:


> "Hm, playing for like ~1300 hours with an FK now and always with a low sens in range of about 70-100cm / 360.
> No marks on bottom." --Detto87


----------



## detto87

Well whatever who calls it claw palm or whatnot, it fits my hands and I described HOW I grip it.
What are you discussing about? I don't quite get you, srsly.

Also, my original FK which I played with for around 1300 hours has no marks on the bottom despite a slow movement on the cloth pad caused by those thin feet.
What do you want to say, just say it!?


----------



## AnimalK

After more than 2 weeks of heavy CSGO use on a cloth pad (Goliathus Control that has never been cleaned ever and several years old). I have 0 issues with mouse.

By far the best mouse I've ever used. I constantly switch from palm to finger grip. I have small hands.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Well whatever who calls it claw palm or whatnot, it fits my hands and I described HOW I grip it.
> What are you discussing about? I don't quite get you, srsly.
> 
> Also, my original FK which I played with for around 1300 hours has no marks on the bottom despite a slow movement on the cloth pad caused by those thin feet.
> What do you want to say, just say it!?


I am trying not to use my own words because you get upset.
Quote:


> "I just shared my personal opinion about the mouse and its shape and think it feels great. You have a pretty big mouth you know? Don't think too much of yourself. If I think the side buttons are too far back then that's what I think. Your thoughts about it are in no way better or more valuable." --Detto87


What I was implying is the mouse isn't a claw/finger tip grip mouse like the Sensei/Kana/Kinzu. That it's only marketed like that some times because of the slant to the sides, but it was designed for an odd palm grip. The general shape doesn't suit 1 common style more than another. The size helps with certain style, but the design itself is odd. I hear complaints from each grip style user about it lacking in the details... Hence why the size was increased to help out the palm grip user.

The mouse feet have always been to thin. It is a flaw in the design because of their LOD marketing push. That flaw is still there even though they changed the sensor. Every mouse I have used and seen have thicker feet. It's really silly that the feet are this thin. It's basically a requirement that Zowie puts an extra pair in the box (not that they should stop dong that).

I have seen your comments throughout the year. You have contradicted yourself often. So to clarify the situation I post your remarks to show people they have to take most of your comments lightly. I am just warning people before they buy something they may not like because they saw your (and other peoples) comments that give them an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am trying not to use my own words because you get upset.


I only get upset when you imply that a shared personal experience is pure bias.
Not everybody shares all your criticiscm in (for example) the FK1. You should know that by reading other people's posts in this very thread instead of focusing on mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What I was implying is the mouse isn't a claw/finger tip grip mouse like the Sensei/Kana/Kinzu.


People grip the mouse they own in the way they feel most comfortable with.
I see gamers gripping a palm grip mouse with finger tip or claw grip. It's all mixed up, just depending on the player himself.
That's also the case with me and probably you. I shared my thoughts about the FK1's shape and how I grip it and find it comfortable.
NO reason to imply that I want others to hop on the Zowie bandwagon and buy all their mice like you imply I do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> but the design itself is odd. I hear complaints from each grip style user about it lacking in the details... Hence why the size was increased to help out the palm grip user.


Funny that all those people complaining about the shape aren't to be found on here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The mouse feet have always been to thin. It is a flaw in the design because of their LOD marketing push. That flaw is still there even though they changed the sensor. Every mouse I have used and seen have thicker feet. It's really silly that the feet are this thin. It's basically a requirement that Zowie puts an extra pair in the box (not that they should stop dong that).


I agree. But this doesn't stop one from using it in a way one likes, like on a cloth pad for example.
Also, this doesn't mean that a slower movement on a cloth pad is worse than a quicker one. Again, preference.
From a hardware design standpoint (and purely that) you're right though, because the bottom shell of the mouse shouldn't be touching the mousepad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I have seen your comments throughout the year. You have contradicted yourself often.


Maybe I just share my opinions about how I feel about some products at the moment.
Anyway, I don't stalk people over a year on a forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> So to clarify the situation I post your remarks to show people they have to take most of your comments lightly.


One should ALWAYS take most of the comments of people in forums lightly. Because forums are there to share experiences, opinions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am just warning people before they buy something they may not like because they saw your (and other peoples) comments that give them an unrealistic expectation.


Then keep warning people about me and my opinions. Do as you like. I'm out of this nonsense conversation with a robot.


----------



## CorruptBE

The one complaint that is real imo (and was also slightly apperent on their previous models) is that they need better skates, period. They don't glide as well as other mice and they're not thick enough.

Though it's not something that keeps me from buying a mouse as I can stack different feet under it as I like.

Complaints about shape are subjective. It's not an exact Sensei copy, but for those looking for a Sensei-ish shape with minimal acceleration issues, this is as close as it gets... for now.


----------



## needle

Anyone using this model with their left hand? Zowie FK1 claims to be ambidextrous but I'd love to hear from a southpaw on this.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needle*
> 
> Anyone using this model with their left hand? Zowie FK1 claims to be ambidextrous but I'd love to hear from a southpaw on this.


It's not a claim, it's a perfectly ambidextrous shape therefore feedback from right and left hand users are equal.


----------



## SwiftQQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needle*
> 
> Anyone using this model with their left hand? Zowie FK1 claims to be ambidextrous but I'd love to hear from a southpaw on this.


Yes I am a lefty. It feels just fine. I do not know what kind of details you are looking for, but the shape is mirrored, therefore ambidextrous. I have been a lefty for the last 4 years and before that I was a right-handed player for 4 years. (Was born lefty, was trained righty. Rebelled later







) So I believe I have a fairly good sense of assessing ambidextrous mice. I think it is suitable for both hands. Mind you though, my right hand grip and left hand grip are slightly different as I wired my brain that way somehow or maybe because my two hands do not have the same contour inside. You know the lines inside your hand and the curves are slightly different. That kind of thing. Right hand grip of mine is palm, and my left-hand grip is palm-ish but my index and ring fingers are curved so only the tips touch.

But because my hands are smaller, I prefer the smaller FK. Just letting you know. Otherwise the shape is not unsuitable for a lefty I think. I tried FK1 and FK, prefer FK due to smaller size which fits better for me.


----------



## SwiftQQ

But because my hands are smaller, I prefer the smaller FK. Just letting you know. Otherwise the shape is not unsuitable for a lefty I think. I tried FK1 and FK, prefer FK due to smaller size which fits better for me.


----------



## needle

Thanks! I get the impression that lots of left-handed players use their right hands with the mouse, but personally I've been using the left and I would be terrible at using my non-dominant hand. So I think I may be sold on the FK1 as it's one of the best ambidextrous models right now.

I suppose it is kind of silly to ask for lefty feedback on an ambidextrous mouse but I've been looking over many different models lately and the ambidextrous ones sometimes appear to have slight asymmetries (not the Zowie ones, just in general). I'm sure it's just an image angle thing, but I thought I'd ask anyway. Better to be safe than sorry, IMO.


----------



## M4TrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needle*
> 
> Thanks! I get the impression that lots of left-handed players use their right hands with the mouse, but personally I've been using the left and I would be terrible at using my non-dominant hand. So I think I may be sold on the FK1 as it's one of the best ambidextrous models right now.
> 
> I suppose it is kind of silly to ask for lefty feedback on an ambidextrous mouse but I've been looking over many different models lately and the ambidextrous ones sometimes appear to have slight asymmetries (not the Zowie ones, just in general). I'm sure it's just an image angle thing, but I thought I'd ask anyway. Better to be safe than sorry, IMO.


I am a lefty and I use my mouse with the right hand since the begining. I don't know why and I'm too lazy to begin using my mouse with my left hand now


----------



## Ahnnn

I'm wondering , is there anyone who kept using the default feet for quite a while , not replacing it or stacking it? Excited to get this mouse , already ordered it to replace my G700s , hopefully I'll be able to tell the difference in performance , but weight for sure I'll be able to tell lol.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I have to agree with SwiftQQ here.
> The FK1 is rather a palm mouse than a claw mouse, at least for me too.
> Claw still kinda works, but it doesn't seem intuitive to grip it this way. For claw I think FK2/FK14 is still better.


This is a rather blanket statement that simply won't ring true for every individual, it is entirely dependent upon the size of your hands. For claw/fingertip grip the new FK1 is absolutely perfect for me as I am 6'4" and have very big hands.


----------



## detto87

Of course! Different shapes for different hands.









I'll dig out my old FK and compare again against the FK1 after using it for a longer time now. But FK2 and EC2 both look interesting to me for claw. Wonder when Zowie will provide some information.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4TrA*
> 
> I am a lefty and I use my mouse with the right hand since the begining. I don't know why and I'm too lazy to begin using my mouse with my left hand now


I'm a lefty too and use my right hand for the mouse. But while I write with my left hand I do almost everything else with my right hand (throwing a ball, tennis racket goes right, I use my right arm for attacking in volleyball etc). So using the right hand for the mouse always came natural to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I'm wondering , is there anyone who kept using the default feet for quite a while , not replacing it or stacking it? Excited to get this mouse , already ordered it to replace my G700s , hopefully I'll be able to tell the difference in performance , but weight for sure I'll be able to tell lol.


I'm using stock feet on a UC 50 (similar to Qck heavy) and have no problems.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Anyone using this with a Corsair mousepad? Or something similar? Curious to know how well it tracks on it.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Anyone using this with a Corsair mousepad? Or something similar? Curious to know how well it tracks on it.


You might want to be specific with your question since Corsair offers cloth, aluminum and plastic pads.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm a lefty too and use my right hand for the mouse. But while I write with my left hand I do almost everything else with my right hand (throwing a ball, tennis racket goes right, I use my right arm for attacking in volleyball etc). So using the right hand for the mouse always came natural to me.
> I'm using stock feet on a UC 50 (similar to Qck heavy) and have no problems.


Yup I'm using stock feet on the Razer Goliathus Control, which is pretty rough compared to my old qck, and no issues at all


----------



## SwiftQQ

I used the stock feet on Destructor 2, which is a plastic pad, and the bottom of the mouse was touching the pad. FYI.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwiftQQ*
> 
> I used the stock feet on Destructor 2, which is a plastic pad, and the bottom of the mouse was touching the pad. FYI.


Hmm , that's slightly worrying for me , since i do have a similar pad to yours , mine is the 1st version of the Destructor. Will report back once I receive my FK1.


----------



## c4rm0

could someone tell me if the Zowie FK1 has the shiny slippery plastic coating or is it a grippy rubber ? i have the EC2 Evo and love it but i cant grip it with dry hands it just constantly slips is the FK1 the same material ?


----------



## lookitdisnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4rm0*
> 
> could someone tell me if the Zowie FK1 has the shiny slippery plastic coating or is it a grippy rubber ? i have the EC2 Evo and love it but i cant grip it with dry hands it just constantly slips is the FK1 the same material ?


Neither. It has a matte plastic shell that starts off fairly rough.


----------



## SwiftQQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4rm0*
> 
> could someone tell me if the Zowie FK1 has the shiny slippery plastic coating or is it a grippy rubber ? i have the EC2 Evo and love it but i cant grip it with dry hands it just constantly slips is the FK1 the same material ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookitdisnub*
> 
> Neither. It has a matte plastic shell that starts off fairly rough.


Agree with lookitdisnub. It is rougher but still smooth enough IMO. And it grips well when your hands are dry or sweaty regardless. I hope my case applies to a fairly large population.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> 26th of June 2014
> 
> ZOWIE FK1 is on its way to the distributors right now. Your local shop that currently sells ZOWIE products will have the new FK1 available for purchase in the beginning of July.


And now it's near the end of the first week of August and Amazon still says ships within 1-3 months. I guess Zowie seriously underestimated how well these would sell.


----------



## Skylit

I'm selling mine if anyone is interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1505911/zowie-fk1-steelseries-9hd-logitech-g500


----------



## thizito

BEST MOUSE EVER


----------



## treach

Did somebody test button lag by now or sonmebody want to do it?


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1320_20#post_20696152
> 
> The FK2 (I mean the FK) can be more easily used by claw and finger tip styles because it is small.


I wish they could just come out and say if and when the FK2 or that the FK is being update to the 3310....but Im assuming that they're are being all secretive about it because they want to move as much of the old stock as they can. Bottom line though I think the FK1 is too big for me and the FK size, or even a little smaller, would be perfect.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> And now it's near the end of the first week of August and Amazon still says ships within 1-3 months. I guess Zowie seriously underestimated how well these would sell.


I got lucky. Local retailer got a few in stock. Sold out in just 1 or 2 days lol (I was one of them).


----------



## SwiftQQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> And now it's near the end of the first week of August and Amazon still says ships within 1-3 months. I guess Zowie seriously underestimated how well these would sell.


I ordered from Amazon and when I was ordering it also said that it would ship in 1-3 months or 3-6 weeks or something like that. However, it arrived in 2 weeks or so. Amazon even gives you an estimated delivery date on your order whenever possible. My order had its shipment date taken to an earlier time twice. I think what they are doing is collecting orders and then ordering it from the manufacturer in bulk quantities. Therefore, I encourage you to create an order and see if you will get it in a couple weeks. You can always cancel the order before it ships if you happen to find a stock somewhere else. Also, I believe it does not charge you until it ships.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I'm selling mine if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1505911/zowie-fk1-steelseries-9hd-logitech-g500


The real Skylit!

I will consider that 9HD hmm


----------



## Diogenes5

The new switches cost me a game in starcraft. It's better than the old mouse but still too stiff for me. D2F-01F replacement switches incoming. Worklog to follow.


----------



## badassgeek

Has anyone noticed if the side buttons on the fk1 are at the same height? I tend to tap mine on the FK by mistake a fair bit


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> The new switches cost me a game in starcraft. It's better than the old mouse but still too stiff for me. D2F-01F replacement switches incoming. Worklog to follow.


Actually it found it easier to open up the Huanos and move down the tab (also slightly bent the metal strip up) ... except for the part where the metal strip and blue plastic jump and hide somewhere on my carpet.

Not sure about other OMRON switches but D2FC-F-7N were harder to open without damage.


----------



## the1onewolf

Order Placed: July 17, 2014

Not yet shipped
Delivery estimate: Wednesday, August 6, 2014 - Wednesday, August 20, 2014 by 8:00pm

HNNGGGGGGG


----------



## Reqkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Order Placed: July 17, 2014
> 
> Not yet shipped
> Delivery estimate: Wednesday, August 6, 2014 - Wednesday, August 20, 2014 by 8:00pm
> 
> HNNGGGGGGG


At least you were able to order one. Currently the ONLY way to get this mouse in Canada (afaik) is from one of Canada Computers' store which is all the way across the country for me.... Consider yourself lucky lol


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> At least you were able to order one. Currently the ONLY way to get this mouse in Canada (afaik) is from one of Canada Computers' store which is all the way across the country for me.... Consider yourself lucky lol


Go to your store close by and buy it. They will ship it from that store to your store.


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Order Placed: July 17, 2014
> 
> Not yet shipped
> Delivery estimate: Wednesday, August 6, 2014 - Wednesday, August 20, 2014 by 8:00pm
> 
> HNNGGGGGGG


It's killing me.

All I want to do is whine about mice, online.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> It's killing me.
> 
> All I want to do is whine about mice, online.


Clearly, you've come to the right place.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Clearly, you've come to the right place.


lmao


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Clearly, you've come to the right place.


----------



## boogdud

I really really hope they make an EC2 with these internals. The DPI step has always bothered me with the EC2 but having it with these steps would be absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## b0z0

Still waiting to receive mine back from RMA.


----------



## khemist

Just ordered mine, will be here Saturday!.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just ordered mine, will be here Saturday!.


From where?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> From where?


Kustompcs in Scotland - http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_31238.html


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I got today FK1 + QCK NIP i play mostly CS:GO... very good mice, awesome sensor =) before i use IE3.0 used it for 8 years ~and could not find a replacement but FK1 much better IE3.0.
i use 800dpi and 1.05 sens csgo. 1000hz and default LOD, i have mwheelup +jump sometimes it works itself















huano switches not bad and i very quickly got used to them and i can spam with this switches and no missclicks







im very happy









sorry for my worthless eng
i buy mouse on aliexpress.com original zowie fk1


----------



## Deadeye

Jup order placed







should get it on saturday


----------



## Swar1ey

Got mine from Amazon a week or so ago and finally got some time to use it. Perfect mouse for me, first time I've laid my hand on a mouse and it just felt right.

I do have the slight rattle on the lens like some are reporting. Only happens if I actually pick it up and shake it though, normal use wouldnt cause the rattle so its nothing too big imo.

Completely satisfied with the FK1, will be ordering one or two more to keep around for awhile.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> I got today FK1 + QCK NIP i play mostly CS:GO... very good mice, awesome sensor =) before i use IE3.0 used it for 8 years ~and could not find a replacement but FK1 much better IE3.0.
> i use 800dpi and 1.05 sens csgo. 1000hz and default LOD, i have mwheelup +jump sometimes it works itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huano switches not bad and i very quickly got used to them and i can spam with this switches and no missclicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my worthless eng
> i buy mouse on aliexpress.com original zowie fk1


Nice









Can confirm haha


----------



## gene-z

How much do these go for in USD? Can't find them anywhere at the moment.


----------



## Reqkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How much do these go for in USD? Can't find them anywhere at the moment.


Anywhere from $59.99-69.99


----------



## detto87

I have the same wheel annoyance. Sometimes the up motion isn't reliable and it can mess you up in game.


----------



## turnschuh

So, is this problem with the mwheel that it is either not reliable sometimes or it actuates out of nowhere (like wmo does) a known issue with the wheel? :S


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

just like on the WMO, but it might be much less.
the most interesting that when you jump, the wheel does not move


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

20 minutes of the game quite often jump load himself, enrages


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

anyone knows how to fix mwheelup jump?


----------



## Ickz

All this talk about the mouse wheel worries me. I use the wheel a ton since I play a healer in WoW for PvP and I scroll up and down to select my two teammates. First off, I really liked the very notched, tactile feel of the original FK's wheel and now talk about unreliable scrolls is very worrying.


----------



## detto87

I like the original wheel better too. Not only because it was bug free, but it was more pleasant to use in game.


----------



## OC350z

First post here, for any of you CSGO players who play on ESEA, their market finally has FK1 in stock for sale. Dunno if this is appropriate to post here, just wanted to help anyone out who is looking to buy one.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hows this compare to the G400 in terms of tracking acceleration etc? Love my G400 but the scroll wheel bug gets annoying







and this mouse looks interesting









Also does anyone know how well it works on an Artisan Zero Mid?

Sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> All this talk about the mouse wheel worries me. I use the wheel a ton since I play a healer in WoW for PvP and I scroll up and down to select my two teammates. First off, I really liked the very notched, tactile feel of the original FK's wheel and now talk about unreliable scrolls is very worrying.


My idea was if I didn't like the wheel I'd switch it for the one in the FK. Has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## Diogenes5

I finally got around to modding my mouse. I am posting the pictures I took during the process in this thread so people can have a better idea of what the mouse is like. If you want a more detailed account of the modding process you can visit the original thread here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Desoldering Iron (radio shack), Zowie FK1 Mouse, and helping hands tool with alligator clips (Amazon)


Fan and Painter's mask. Be careful when using flux. There is lead content (depending on what kind of flux you use) which can be toxic in high enough doses. Most of the lead should stay in solid form but there will be some smoke that will contain some lead. I had a fan blowing over my work station and lots of ventilation in my workroom. I also used a mask to be safe.


Screwdrivers and Flux (60/40 Sn/Pb). The Zowie FK1 only had phillips screws which were easy to remove. My old Zowie EC2 had a stupid triangle screw that you have to buy a special screwdriver for.


Leftover piece of wood and soldering workplace. Many franken-mice have been created on this operating table.


Omrons that will replace the blue huanos. I used Omron Japanese D2F-01F. Ignore the FL designation. Originally these switches had levers on them because I bought the wrong kind of D2F-01F's from mouser. However, they are identical except for the long levers which I ripped off. Omron Japanese Switches have a lower OF than the Chinese-made omron d2fc-f-7n switches. Some people don't like how soft Japanese switches are and like omron d2fc-f-7n switches more (found in almost all gaming mice not made by Zowie).


Mouse with Feet Removed. 4 Screws all removable by a phillips head screwdriver.


Mainboard with everything connected (ribbon from secondary board and side buttons on left and plug from usb cable on the right).


Top Shell with Secondary Board still screwed in. On my original FK, I actually removed the right side buttons to make the mouse slightly lighter and replaced the left side buttons with D2F-01F's as well as the main buttons. This time I didn't bother. The side buttons are nice and tactile with the switches they have IMO (They feel like TTC or Red Huano switches).


Bottom Shell with mainboard screwed in. Notice the mouse wheel button is a red instead of a blue huano switch.


Bottom Shell with Lens. The lens is loose but will lock into place once the mouse is full reassembled. Zowie's lens is always customized for low LOD for FPS players.





Various views of the mainboard with the blue huanos still attached. That sexy new Avago sensor from every angle. Actually it looks pretty much like the old Avago 3090 to me but whatever. The tracking does feel better to me even though I only lay RTS's at medium sensitivity and wouldn't be able to tell as easily as a low-dpi FPS player.




Chicks dig scars right? New Solder used to attach Omrons. It took about 5-6 applications of solder and then suction in order to finally yank out the blue huano switches. I was sure to cool down the board after each application by holding it against my fan. It shouldn't take you too long with a new desoldering gun I think. My radio shack one has been used like 5 times now and the tip partially melted away making for a skewed opening. When I suctioned, there wasn't a tight seal so all of the solder didn't go into my desoldering iron. After they were yanked out, it was relatively easy to put in the Omrons and then just apply some flux with a gentle squeeze. The board took some heat damage. Be careful, some people I talked to said their switches would stop working because they applied too much heat to the mainboard in order to remove the switches. Be patient and limit the exposure to heat.



Omrons in their new home. Nice and snug. I compared the height of my omrons to the previous blue huanos. They were almost exactly the same. The last time I modded, I believe the Omrons were slightly lower than the Huanos in the original FK. I compensated by screwing in the mouse a little tighter.


RIP in Pieces Blue Huanos. Their disembowled remains are gravely looked upon by their forebearers. They did not survive the removal process because it took me so many applications of solder, the heat spread to the inside of the switches and they fell apart. The red Huano pictured was from my old EC2 Evo and the white huano was from my original FK (if I recall correctly).



The blues were fine for the most part but it was kind of painful to break 200 apm in SC2 with them over long periods so I went back to my tried and true Japanese Omrons. I considered moving the sensor to my old Zowie FK shell for the smaller size but I prefer the newer shell because it is more grippy for my hands and the slightly bigger dimensions allows for more stable clicking for me so I am not bothered too much for it. I didn't think I would ever upgrade from my original FK but this sensor seems better to me (though I don't play fps so I wouldn't be able to tell as much as a CSGO competitive player). The original FK I had had a smoother plastic coating that wasn't as suited for my sweaty hands.

I'm pretty sure I won't ever upgrade this mouse unless the grippy texture wears away which I hope it doesn't.


----------



## 808sk

Just checked the ESEA market and shipping to TX is about $14. i'll wait for amazon. Hopefully we get a new batch that fixes the current issues like skylit was having with the mouse 1 and 2 buttons sticking out unusually after short usage and the rattle from the lens when mouse is lifted. I guess there is a new mouse wheel up problem too that people been having as well.


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> I finally got around to modding my mouse. I am posting the pictures I took during the process in this thread so people can have a better idea of what the mouse is like. If you want a more detailed account of the modding process you can visit the original thread here.


Nice work, some nice info there too


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/p7dT9DZxj

https://imageshack.com/i/pah4xjIaj

Just got mine!.


----------



## Derp

Thanks for taking so many pictures from start to end on that switch replacement. Having House as your Avatar as a "mouse surgeon" adds to the awesome.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I died many times due to the fact that mheel up scroll +jump fkn fk1 =)
as soon as I begin to shoot at the enemy, he begins to scroll jump, its that a big problem for me. terrible scroll wheel














and in general on this wheel badly do strafe jump, for a top gaming mouse for this price, for me this is a big minus
and I also decided to change these huano switches to omron d2fc7n today


----------



## Diogenes5

When you replaced the switches you can adjust the mouse wheel and add some rubber tape or non-conductive grease on it to see if that helps. My previous FK had a very unpredictable mouse click. My FK1 is much firmer and reliable.


----------



## kantxcape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p7dT9DZxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pah4xjIaj
> 
> Just got mine!.


Does the mouse works well on that surface? I have the same one and im thinking about buying the FK1.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> I died many times due to the fact that mheel up scroll +jump fkn fk1 =)
> as soon as I begin to shoot at the enemy, he begins to scroll jump, its that a big problem for me. terrible scroll wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in general on this wheel badly do strafe jump, for a top gaming mouse for this price, for me this is a big minus
> and I also decided to change these huano switches to omron d2fc7n today


I never got my head around why people would jump with +mwheel, neither with +mouse2
I always used space for jump.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I never got my head around why people would jump with +mwheel, neither with +mouse2
> I always used space for jump.


Makes it easier to bunny hop. Or at least it did haha.


----------



## vinzbe

It is easier to make a rocket jump that way (easier to sync both buttons). Also when strafing I wouldn't like to hear the sound of the space bar so often.

Edit: I meant with +mouse2


----------



## Vikhr

some people also bind jump to mouse 1/2 and use keyboard to fire


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> some people also bind jump to mouse 1/2 and use keyboard to fire


It could be interesting for beam weapons.


----------



## PUKED

m1 for +forward, m2 for +strafe.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kantxcape*
> 
> Does the mouse works well on that surface? I have the same one and im thinking about buying the FK1.


Not even had a chance to play, had to reinstall windows, pretty pissed!.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I never got my head around why people would jump with +mwheel, neither with +mouse2
> I always used space for jump.


most of the players and pro players in cs or csgo, hl. use bind mwheel +jump


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> most of the players and pro players in cs or csgo, hl. use bind mwheel +jump


Hm, I know there was some benefit to bunny hopping with it (you needed exact timing or something and spamming wheel would help, right?) but other than that I saw no benefit.
Is there a benefit still in today's games? I don't really play CS in any way, but I recall bunny hopping being patched out long ago. Or is it just habit?

To clarify: I don't want to undermine anyone's need for a reliable wheel, of course this is a real issue for someone who is using the wheel in games. I just never really use the wheel in any game (other than scrolling) so it's pretty much impossible to test for something like this for me.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hm, I know there was some benefit to bunny hopping with it (you needed exact timing or something and spamming wheel would help, right?) but other than that I saw no benefit.
> Is there a benefit still in today's games? I don't really play CS in any way, but I recall bunny hopping being patched out long ago. Or is it just habit?
> 
> To clarify: I don't want to undermine anyone's need for a reliable wheel, of course this is a real issue for someone who is using the wheel in games. I just never really use the wheel in any game (other than scrolling) so it's pretty much impossible to test for something like this for me.


When bunny hopping was a thing I binded both MWHEELUP and DOWN to jump. I still use it in every FPS game. I can't get used to jump on space anymore, which is my PTT button now.


----------



## senko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hm, I know there was some benefit to bunny hopping with it (you needed exact timing or something and spamming wheel would help, right?) but other than that I saw no benefit.
> Is there a benefit still in today's games? I don't really play CS in any way, but I recall bunny hopping being patched out long ago. Or is it just habit?
> 
> To clarify: I don't want to undermine anyone's need for a reliable wheel, of course this is a real issue for someone who is using the wheel in games. I just never really use the wheel in any game (other than scrolling) so it's pretty much impossible to test for something like this for me.


you cant jump to certain spots with space bar, like this jump https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha-g76rWoE0, with mwheel the jump tends to be more longer.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senko1*
> 
> you cant jump to certain spots with space bar, like this jump https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha-g76rWoE0, with mwheel the jump tends to be more longer.


You chose the wrong words for that example







Because you can do it in a few other ways with +jump on space too.

My opinion on the mwheel - had no problems with it so far.


----------



## khemist

Same!, and zero issues with the lens shake.


----------



## ithehappy

Guys could there be any problem using the mouse on a hard mat like SS 9HD? I have heard that optical sensors and black hard mats don't go well!


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys could there be any problem using the mouse on a hard mat like SS 9HD? I have heard that optical sensors and black hard mats don't go well!


I've used original FK on 4 hard pads, all of which are greyish/jet black, so it shouldn't be an issue. Different sensors, but most optical I find fine on black hard pads. I think it's actually the opposite, a multi-colour pattern surface may be an issue for some sensors.


----------



## ithehappy

Okay thanks. Doesn't seem like it'll be a problem.

Anyway, I'm getting this mouse. Any thing to know, any known problem or something? There's no Zowie officially available in my country, so I'll have to order it from their website, in case of any trouble I'll have to be on my own.

By the way, the new sensor, 3090, or whatever the number is (sorry don't remember at this moment), is it only available in FK1 or other Zowie are there as well with same sensor? Thanks.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Okay thanks. Doesn't seem like it'll be a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting this mouse. Any thing to know, any known problem or something? There's no Zowie officially available in my country, so I'll have to order it from their website, in case of any trouble I'll have to be on my own.
> 
> By the way, the new sensor, 3090, or whatever the number is (sorry don't remember at this moment), is it only available in FK1 or other Zowie are there as well with same sensor? Thanks.


the fk1 uses a new sensor that currently is not in any other zowie mice.


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> By the way, the new sensor, 3090, or whatever the number is (sorry don't remember at this moment), is it only available in FK1 or other Zowie are there as well with same sensor? Thanks.


The new sensor for FK1 is 3310, and some other Zowie mice are 3090, not sure if all the rest are. The 3310 is a better sensor (on paper) so far and the FK1 is a big all round improvement from what I see on page 1, so probably the one to get if you're just thinking about performance.


----------



## viowastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys could there be any problem using the mouse on a hard mat like SS 9HD? I have heard that optical sensors and black hard mats don't go well!


Hey,
I have a FK1 and used a 9HD for a couple of days. Zero problem.


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys could there be any problem using the mouse on a hard mat like SS 9HD? I have heard that optical sensors and black hard mats don't go well!


Hard Mats are the ideal mousepad for laser mice, particularly the Avago 9500/9800 mice that were found in most gaming mice and have 5700 DPI. It cuts down the acceleration the sensor has from 5% to 1-3%. Hard mats in general work with most mice though many don't like the hard feel.


----------



## gene-z

Still no US stock?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Still no US stock?


Still waiting on Amazon for mines. I have about 2 days left for delivery estimate.


----------



## TK421

Anyone can compare the smoothing on FK1 to, say, MLT04, other 3310 mouses and 3366?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone can compare the smoothing on FK1 to, say, MLT04, other 3310 mouses and 3366?


If I'd have a single mouse (for example the WMO) with a 3310 , another WMO with MLT04 and another with the 3366 I could tell you all about it.
Any other conclusion is too far away from the truth imo.


----------



## ronal

Do laser sensors have smoothing? Specifically the one in the Sensei Raw.


----------



## fcman

So after using mine for a while now I really am liking the mouse, other than the scroll wheel. The wheel feels almost identical towhat my DA 3.5G wheel felt like after 2 years of use (ie not good) it is very mushy and audible clicks do not necessarily mean scrolling is actually going to happen. Not a big deal when doing a lot of scrolling but if you use your wheel for switching weapons in games, you may find yourself doing one of 2 things: not switching when you want to or switching when you don't want to. This thing does the same little ghost scrolls that my DA did, sitting on a webpage and out of nowhere it decides to scroll up.


----------



## appleonama

Anywhere to buy this mouse shipping to california los angeles


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleonama*
> 
> Anywhere to buy this mouse shipping to california los angeles


Not that I've found. I just bit the bullet and ordered them from Amazon. I won't actually get them till they stock up again, but it looks like our only option, outside of paying ridiculous price gouging from those that import them.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Hard Mats are the ideal mousepad for laser mice, particularly the Avago 9500/9800 mice that were found in most gaming mice and have 5700 DPI. It cuts down the acceleration the sensor has from 5% to 1-3%. Hard mats in general work with most mice though many don't like the hard feel.


Where did you get the numbers? Lots of us make estimations and I agree hard mats cut down the accel problems with the 9500/9800 but I'm just curious if you had a source for those that I haven't seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Do laser sensors have smoothing? Specifically the one in the Sensei Raw.


Not the 9500, the 9500 can at times feel more responsive than modern optical sensors because it is a 12000 FPS design.


----------



## Vikhr

Superbiiz has some http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MOS-FK1


----------



## khemist

I've ordered the Razer Goliathus control pad to go with this.

I find with the light weight of the mouse and the very smooth surface of the speed version i need some friction to be more accurate.


----------



## aquallut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Superbiiz has some http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MOS-FK1


Amazon says it will ship it in October... ESEA Market oversold it and I wasn't included in the batch...
Thanks for posting. Hopefully it gets here soon.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I've ordered the Razer Goliathus control pad to go with this.
> 
> I find with the light weight of the mouse and the very smooth surface of the speed version i need some friction to be more accurate.


This is the setup I use, works well.


----------



## appleonama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Superbiiz has some http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MOS-FK1


Thanks just ordered with 2 day

I just paid 80$ for a mouse....

My sensei is crud too much acceleration and software breaks 90% of the time


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Not the 9500, the 9500 can at times feel more responsive than modern optical sensors because it is a 12000 FPS design.


How about the 9800?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How about the 9800?


9800 has extra smoothing so it's not much better than a 4000 CPI 3090 from what I've seen. The only 9800 mouse I ever had was the Sensei MLG and it had a really early SROM which had very, very severe input lag that was instantly noticeable. It was improved a lot later but never was as responsive as the 9500 from what I know.


----------



## 808sk

there are fk1's in stock at superbiiz and amazon right now but amazon is 3rd party vendor and they are both around 10$ shipping


----------



## gene-z

There are a few good sellers on ebay that just stocked up. $59.xx shipped w/ no tax.


----------



## Deku

Wonder if they have changed something with the new dispatch of fk1´s. Maybe the shaking lens? We will see.
Ordered one today, will write about it in few days.


----------



## gene-z

Apparently all the ebay sellers are the same and run by superbiiz.com


----------



## writer21

Hopefully amazon receives some today. My estimate ends tomorrow so I hope they send mines out today.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/ezBve7ixj

Got my new pad, not used it yet.

Don't think it will make much difference since this mouse is so light, we will see.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ezBve7ixj
> 
> Got my new pad, not used it yet.
> 
> Don't think it will make much difference since this mouse is so light, we will see.


Looks so comfy, can't wait to dump my 20 pound logi g700. i ordered one.


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Got my new pad, not used it yet.
> 
> Don't think it will make much difference since this mouse is so light, we will see.


Nice looking pad,

What did you use before?


----------



## khemist

Old setup here but that's the speed version that's under it.

I have the extra wide speed version that's really smooth and would have got the control version but it has a new fugly design on it that i don't like so i just went for the smaller version while it was still in stock.


----------



## Ahnnn

Okay , just received my FK1 , been playing with it for about 3 hours or so. First impressions are , *** , how can a mouse be this good? Albeit , I have tracking issues not because of the sensor/mouse , its because i have an uneven surface , don't ask whylol. I used the 2nd LOD option , since i'm using a hardmat for it , Razer Destructor to be precise , tracks find when I get to an even surface.

Pics will follow tomorrow , probably mostly comparing to my previous G700s and maybe G9x? Also , I'm liking the huano switches so far , a tad bit heavier than the G9x's but just as satisfying to click with the clicky tactile feel , which G700s , doesn't , feels a bit too mushy , maybe because of the chassis.

Lastly , has anyone noticed that , the right click button sorta , "creaks" when its passed the actuation point , meaning after you felt the *click* , holding further down , you can feel that it *creaks* kinda feeling, can anybody clarify? Also , no loose lens here , thank god.

If not for the uneven surface that i have , it'll be the "perfect" mouse for me!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Okay , just received my FK1 , been playing with it for about 3 hours or so. First impressions are , *** , how can a mouse be this good? Albeit , I have tracking issues not because of the sensor/mouse , its because i have an uneven surface , don't ask whylol. I used the 2nd LOD option , since i'm using a hardmat for it , Razer Destructor to be precise , tracks find when I get to an even surface.
> 
> Pics will follow tomorrow , probably mostly comparing to my previous G700s and maybe G9x? Also , I'm liking the huano switches so far , a tad bit heavier than the G9x's but just as satisfying to click with the clicky tactile feel , which G700s , doesn't , feels a bit too mushy , maybe because of the chassis.
> 
> Lastly , has anyone noticed that , the right click button sorta , "creaks" when its passed the actuation point , meaning after you felt the *click* , holding further down , you can feel that it *creaks* kinda feeling, can anybody clarify? Also , no loose lens here , thank god.
> 
> If not for the uneven surface that i have , it'll be the "perfect" mouse for me!


Please post comparison pics with G700 shape/size! Would be much appreciated.


----------



## AnimalK

So after several weeks of usage I have zero complaints for the FK1. My fears for the surface coating have all disappeared. The coating gets better over time I find.

I have been using it for my Windows 8.1 gaming rig so far. I am now spending time gaming with it on my mac using SmoothMouse.


----------



## D2234

I would get this mouse if it weren't for how awful Huanos are in RTS...


----------



## ithehappy

So from 800 to 1600, I can't use something in between?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> So from 800 to 1600, I can't use something in between?


400 / 800 / 1600 / 3200 DPI adjustment
125 / 500 / 1000 Hz polling rate

No fine adjustments for DPI, as there is no software.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deku*
> 
> Wonder if they have changed something with the new dispatch of fk1´s. Maybe the shaking lens? We will see.
> Ordered one today, will write about it in few days.


The lense on my first fk1 didnt rattle, sent it back because of the annoying scroll wheel described earlier in the thread, though.
My 2nd one (got it yesterday) also has no issue with the lense but it does again the annoying click noises when scrolling down... I really dont get it!

A friend also got the fk1 yesterday, has no issues with the mousewheel. I even came to visit him JUST to test it. And like he said, the mwheel doesnt make those sounds. The lense on his doesnt rattle either.

Is this just really baad luck or what?
What should i do guys, send it back again? :/


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> The lense on my first fk1 didnt rattle, sent it back because of the annoying scroll wheel described earlier in the thread, though.
> My 2nd one (got it yesterday) also has no issue with the lense but it does again the annoying click noises when scrolling down... I really dont get it!
> 
> A friend also got the fk1 yesterday, has no issues with the mousewheel. I even came to visit him JUST to test it. And like he said, the mwheel doesnt make those sounds. The lense on his doesnt rattle either.
> 
> Is this just really baad luck or what?
> What should i do guys, send it back again? :/


Yep!
Especially because you have used one that is without issue.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Yep!
> Especially because you have used one that without issue.


Thanks. Yea i probably have to do that. Just have a bad feeling to let the shop have all the issues because of another RMA, when its clearly zowie who messed it up.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 400 / 800 / 1600 / 3200 DPI adjustment
> 125 / 500 / 1000 Hz polling rate
> 
> No fine adjustments for DPI, as there is no software.


Isn't that really weird? I mean one needs to get used with a completely different DPI settings then! I use 1200, and have been using the same for God knows how long, so I will have to use 1600 now! WOW. No software is good, I don't like half working software either, but that incremental value is just awkward. Hmm.


----------



## 808sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Apparently all the ebay sellers are the same and run by superbiiz.com


how do you know this? there were like two or three vendors on ebay selling the fk1 but have different names.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808sk*
> 
> how do you know this? there were like two or three vendors on ebay selling the fk1 but have different names.


Because I bought from one and the paypal shows "Payment To: SuperBiiz". Thought it was weird and checked all the other sellers with "storename superbiiz" in google and they all come with with people saying it's same company. They're all also located in "San Jose, California, United States". The store pages are also all identical besides a different graphic banner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Isn't that really weird? I mean one needs to get used with a completely different DPI settings then! I use 1200, and have been using the same for God knows how long, so I will have to use 1600 now! WOW. No software is good, I don't like half working software either, but that incremental value is just awkward. Hmm.


Yeah, it's a bit odd, but I guess it cuts down on cost for them. I'm personally use to 1000dpi, so I will need to make adjustments and find a new home.


----------



## gene-z

double post


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit odd, but I guess it cuts down on cost for them. I'm personally use to 1000dpi, so I will need to make adjustments and find a new home.


Don't know mate, it seems like a deal breaker. I mean I haven't used optical sensor in past eight years, so don't really remember anything, but if the cursor movement ratio is same like in laser sensors then it's almost impossible for me to adjust with 800 (pretty low for me) or 1600 (unnecessarily high!) DPI.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Please post comparison pics with G700 shape/size! Would be much appreciated.


Here you go , but pardon me for my crappy photography skills lol , let me know if this will do. Also , an update regarding the LOD tracking on uneven surface of mine , I've just set it to the default LOD ( no idea high or low lod is that) and then found it too , "high" for me? Then i stacked my G9x's feet below the Zowie's feet , tracks just as much as i like it to be now







So add probably a 0.5mm higher or something , no idea how thick it is now. You can see the feet sticking out on one of the pictures.


----------



## the1onewolf

It's crazy how flat the zowie looks compared to the logitech haha.
Those few mm really quite a difference


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Here you go , but pardon me for my crappy photography skills lol , let me know if this will do. Also , an update regarding the LOD tracking on uneven surface of mine , I've just set it to the default LOD ( no idea high or low lod is that) and then found it too , "high" for me? Then i stacked my G9x's feet below the Zowie's feet , tracks just as much as i like it to be now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So add probably a 0.5mm higher or something , no idea how thick it is now. You can see the feet sticking out on one of the pictures.


Try this:

Hold mouse button 4 and button 2 when plugging it in to lower the LOD to 1mm on cloth!

...and +rep for photos!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Don't know mate, it seems like a deal breaker. I mean I haven't used optical sensor in past eight years, so don't really remember anything, but if the cursor movement ratio is same like in laser sensors then it's almost impossible for me to adjust with 800 (pretty low for me) or 1600 (unnecessarily high!) DPI.


I'm giving it a try now with my g700 and I don't notice the difference that bad from 1000 to 800. I'm sure with a week or so it will start to feel natural.


----------



## 808sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Because I bought from one and the paypal shows "Payment To: SuperBiiz". Thought it was weird and checked all the other sellers with "storename superbiiz" in google and they all come with with people saying it's same company. They're all also located in "San Jose, California, United States". The store pages are also all identical besides a different graphic banner.


thanks, you were correct. superbiiz lol.


----------



## shrimpfarmer

Hey guys, just got my zowie fk1 in the mail today. I've got a bit of a noob question, but I'm wondering how do i get the best precision settings out of it? Do I crank up the DPI as high as possible and then lower the windows mouse settings to my liking or how does it work?

Thanks


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpfarmer*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my zowie fk1 in the mail today. I've got a bit of a noob question, but I'm wondering how do i get the best precision settings out of it? Do I crank up the DPI as high as possible and then lower the windows mouse settings to my liking or how does it work?
> 
> Thanks


Use whatever dpi you're comfortable with.


----------



## shrimpfarmer

Wont the precision suffer if I lower the DPI? This might be a common misconception but, as I said, I'm a noob at this.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpfarmer*
> 
> Wont the precision suffer if I lower the DPI? This might be a common misconception but, as I said, I'm a noob at this.


the resolution of the sensor does not change based on the DPI you set. Most hardcore shooter players use 400 or 800 dpi.


----------



## shrimpfarmer

All right, thanks guys for the info. I'm running 800 DPI with 6/11 now which seems to be perfect. It's an awesome mouse and great replacement of my 1.1a which started to double click (seems to be a common issue).


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I do not know how the others, but I personally strongly tired arm...microsoft 1.1a form and 3.0 much better for me, too it is flat as a board...















when I lay a hand on IE3.0 she completely relaxed and very comfortable, but fk1 I have a hand in suspense, after 2 hours of play, reduces muscle, I'm the only one?
I can not play relaxed on fk1 i want this sensor in my IE3.0








and enrage long button which you can press the middle mouse
best buttons microsoft mouses imho


----------



## shrimpfarmer

I see what you mean, it's lower and I guess you don't rest your palm like you do on a MS mouse. This hasn't bothered me at all though, I don' t care that much if the mouse touch my palm or not when I'm clawing, in fact it feels a bit freer since it barely touches my palm and I only control it with the fingers.

Another few things that's a plus from the 1.1a (can't speak for the 3.0 since I haven't had one, but I can image it being similar) is that there are no flimsy plastic parts, like the side buttons and also the scroll wheel is a lot more solid, the feedback on the scrolling is solid and likewise the scroll-click feels just like it should. On the 1.1a the scroll was very soft with very little feedback and also there were some "ghost-scrolls" for me, but that was just what I was experiencing on my 1.1a which might have been a little faulty, I don't know.

I know I'm totally sounding like a shill or having post-purchase rationalization or something, but that's just the impressions I've gotten on this mouse on the first day compared to my previous mouse 1.1a. Other than the things I mentioned, the 1.1a was, and is a great mouse.


----------



## writer21

So I ordered one off ebay for around the same price I ordered off amazon. Got tired of waiting. Hopefully I get it Saturday. How good is superbiiz with shipping? I live in N.Y. so I'm guessing by Monday.


----------



## cKwok

I really want one but rarely any sellers in Canada + out of stock







Currently using an ec2 evo CL but using the 450 dpi setting I feel the lag with TINY movements. I hope that adjusting to an ambidextrous shape will be fine, or I could wait for zowie to release 3310 sensor for their other mouse lineups.


----------



## turnschuh

Nobody who got the FK1 recently got issues with the scrollwheel?
(loud scroll noises when scrolling)


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

on my fk1 are some "ghost-scrolls" like 1.1a, but less.
well as on the form, I feel a great deal of discomfort.
I think to try to form G502


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpfarmer*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my zowie fk1 in the mail today. I've got a bit of a noob question, but I'm wondering how do i get the best precision settings out of it? Do I crank up the DPI as high as possible and then lower the windows mouse settings to my liking or how does it work?
> 
> Thanks


You should not need to do that with the FK1, it was just the original FK that some people were using at 2300dpi. 400dpi looks to be the most accurate setting as in the review, plus the lower the DPI the less chance of you getting jitter, if you like use 800dpi for general desktop use (just never in an FPS game imo). You should probably put the polling rate on 2ms (500hz) as most of the time 2ms is a slightly more stable setting than 1ms (with any mouse btw). You can change the polling rate by holding one of the side buttons down (keep it held) and re-plugging the mouse - the front side button is 2ms and the back side button is 1ms (the left side buttons).

In case you haven't already, put the windows mouse sens setting on 6/11 for a 1:1 relationship with the mouse, turn off 'enhance pointer precision' and disable windows mouse acceleration (you should be able to find a guide in this forum).


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I changed switches to Omrons D2FC-7N and I can say on the same switeches on IE3.0 pressed softer faster and more pleasant.


----------



## gene-z

Looks like Superbiiz made a mistake on their price on eBay? They removed all the listings and just put 1 up at $72.99. I was wondering why they would sell it cheaper on eBay than directly on their site, as eBay takes a cut of final sale price.


----------



## spenceaj

looks like its shape and size are similar to the sensei, anyone know how it compares in laser and build quality along with reliability?


----------



## shrimpfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> I changed switches to Omrons D2FC-7N and I can say on the same switeches on IE3.0 pressed softer faster and more pleasant.


What is subjectivity? What is personal preference? I don't know what your point is really. Some people like vanilla ice-cream, others like chocolate. Some people like huano switches, some people like omron switches. This concept seems really foreign to a lot of people.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpfarmer*
> 
> What is subjectivity? What is personal preference? I don't know what your point is really. Some people like vanilla ice-cream, others like chocolate. Some people like huano switches, some people like omron switches. This concept seems really foreign to a lot of people.


i think his point is one switch pressed softer, faster and felt better to HIM then the other, someone who was looking at that switch may find his opinion valuable and help them, i think your opinion that his opinion sucks, sucks


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Pressing the button also depends on the shape of the mouse and it lies on her hand. fk1 on a little hand in the air in the middle of the mouse because this is another lever clicking on the button on the IE3.0 arm rests entirely with the mouse, as the hump in the middle of the mouse.


----------



## OC350z

ORDER PLACED
July 24, 2014

Not yet shipped
Delivery estimate: Wednesday, August 13, 2014 - Wednesday, August 27, 2014 by 8:00pm

Amazon pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
FK1 D2FC-7N

IE3.0 same D2FC-7N new


that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## shrimpfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> Pressing the button also depends on the shape of the mouse and it lies on her hand. fk1 on a little hand in the air in the middle of the mouse because this is another lever clicking on the button on the IE3.0 arm rests entirely with the mouse, as the hump in the middle of the mouse.


Yeah I get you. I assume that you have a palm grip or a hybrid of some sort? Personally I have a claw grip and I don't really want anything to touch my palm. I basically lay the base of my palm (the carpals bones) on the mousepad and control the mouse with my fingers for up and down (small amount of left and right) precision work and move my wrist only for left and right. But that's just me.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
> FK1 D2FC-7N
> 
> IE3.0 same D2FC-7N new
> 
> 
> that's what I'm talking about.


>the averages

5 of 5 vs 7 of 5

Obviously you just have two lucky ones on the last picture.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> looks like its shape and size are similar to the sensei, anyone know how it compares in laser and build quality along with reliability?


bump


----------



## 1keith1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC350z*
> 
> ORDER PLACED
> July 24, 2014
> 
> Not yet shipped
> Delivery estimate: Wednesday, August 13, 2014 - Wednesday, August 27, 2014 by 8:00pm
> 
> Amazon pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


Same here, getting really tired of waiting.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
> FK1 D2FC-7N
> 
> IE3.0 same D2FC-7N new
> 
> 
> that's what I'm talking about.


What's that guys name would ... um well I'll keep this PG ... praise you!


----------



## appleonama

Got my fk1! this beats my sensei by a bit not much of an improvement :/ 80$ is a lot well its good to have income

any way to use all side buttons on the fk1

my sensei allows for all buttons


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I repeated a couple of times with a good focus and my best result will be on IE3.0 like ~25-40ms faster than fk1


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Looks like Superbiiz made a mistake on their price on eBay? They removed all the listings and just put 1 up at $72.99. I was wondering why they would sell it cheaper on eBay than directly on their site, as eBay takes a cut of final sale price.


I don't think so. I think the items were selling so fast they started increasing as stock got lower. They had it yesterday for $59 with free shipping. Wish I had ordered it then.


----------



## eMbAh

Is it normal that if I lift the mouse above the pad the cursor will dance around and the higher the dpi the more pronounced it is?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eMbAh*
> 
> Is it normal that if I lift the mouse above the pad the cursor will dance around and the higher the dpi the more pronounced it is?


Depends, generally yes. If you are close to the LOD threshold the cursor usually jumps around quite a bit, this effect is more pronounced the higher the CPI.

However: I use my FK1 on 400 CPI and there it doesn't jump around at all. Can't test other settings now because I am at work.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
> FK1 D2FC-7N
> 
> IE3.0 same D2FC-7N new
> 
> 
> that's what I'm talking about.


Hmm has anybody else compared the FK1 with another mouse in this test?

It would be a bit of a disappointment for a mouse marketed for competitive gaming to have more input lag than other mice.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

difference if there is, it is small 25-40 ms =) it personally, I have so


----------



## spenceaj

looks like its shape and size are similar to the sensei, anyone know how it compares in laser and build quality along with reliability?


----------



## Ahnnn

I just got a Qck Mass today , tested it with the FK1 , seems to have a very low LOD , can't quite hit my shots in CSGO , probably because I lift my mouse a lot and lift "prematurely" , that or I'm still not used to the clothpad. With the 2nd LOD , it barely tracks at all. Seems like its a waste of money getting the QcK mass









If only it has adjustable LOD , I just need it to be slightly higher on the 1st LOD option to be good enough for my liking. Seems like I'm going back to the Razer Destructor hardpad.

P/s : I got it solely because of I'm expecting more control over the hardpad , which i think it did , just that i lift prematurely a lot and it didnt track it , thats why i didnt like it , i guess.


----------



## Aventadoor

Could it be possible to do some sort of modification to make the clicks easier? Like make a cut on top of the mice click so it "seperates" it more?


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I just got a Qck Mass today , tested it with the FK1 , seems to have a very low LOD , can't quite hit my shots in CSGO , probably because I lift my mouse a lot and lift "prematurely" , that or I'm still not used to the clothpad. With the 2nd LOD , it barely tracks at all. Seems like its a waste of money getting the QcK mass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only it has adjustable LOD , I just need it to be slightly higher on the 1st LOD option to be good enough for my liking. Seems like I'm going back to the Razer Destructor hardpad.
> 
> P/s : I got it solely because of I'm expecting more control over the hardpad , which i think it did , just that i lift prematurely a lot and it didnt track it , thats why i didnt like it , i guess.


You tried the "original mode" LOD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Now there is also the so called "original mode". This sets the LOD to be on a standard level and therefore should optimize the mouse compatibility for players with special material mousepads. It will have higher LOD than all other settings. So this is useful for those players who prefer a higher LOD (looking at you Dontspamme). You get the "original mode" by holding Button 4, 1 and 2 at the same time while plugging the FK1 in.


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Could it be possible to do some sort of modification to make the clicks easier? Like make a cut on top of the mice click so it "seperates" it more?


Maybe that?


----------



## TK421

Sorry to repeat this question, but can anyone compare the Smoothing factor between the FK1 and other 3310 such as rival/mionix (@default LOD setting, 400dpi)?


----------



## Aventadoor

Well from my experience, I would rank them like this in terms of how raw they feel. The less raw, the more smooth it feels. However I cant comment on the smoothing factor.
1. Zowie Fk1
2. Steelseries Rival
3. Mionix Avior 7k


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Sorry to repeat this question, but can anyone compare the Smoothing factor between the FK1 and other 3310 such as rival/mionix (@default LOD setting, 400dpi)?


Without industry insight (like CPate telling us the number of frames used for smoothing) we can only rely on feelings here, which could be anything, not necessarily smoothing.


----------



## writer21

The superbiiz seller sent me e-mail saying they couldn't send out a mouse because they ran out lol. Luckily amazon sent out my mouse today and I should get it tomorrow. This mouse is selling out so quickly.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> This mouse is selling out so quickly.


Good, I want Zowie to get huge. Their mice have some flaws but in my opinion their design decisions are better than all other big mouse companies at the moment.


----------



## OC350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> The superbiiz seller sent me e-mail saying they couldn't send out a mouse because they ran out lol. Luckily amazon sent out my mouse today and I should get it tomorrow. This mouse is selling out so quickly.


When did u place ur order for amazon?


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Good, I want Zowie to get huge. Their mice have some flaws but in my opinion their design decisions are better than all other big mouse companies at the moment.


100% agree. I want to see them do better than they have been. I LOVED my first EC1. Hoping I like the FK1 as well.


----------



## Nivity

Been in stock here in Sweden all the time almost









I like that zowie gets some attention however, still hoping for a omron mouse in the future.


----------



## Aventadoor

If you take reaction tests like this one: http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
You really notice how stiff the FK1 buttons really are. I struggle to get below 215ms with it, and almost have to like pre-pressure the button in order to get it. While with the EC1 its not really a problem at all getting below 200ms.

Its not much, but I do notice it in a negative way when playing CS.


----------



## supnmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> If you take reaction tests like this one: http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
> You really notice how stiff the FK1 buttons really are. I struggle to get below 215ms with it, and almost have to like pre-pressure the button in order to get it. While with the EC1 its not really a problem at all getting below 200ms.
> 
> Its not much, but I do notice it in a negative way when playing CS.


This.

I have a Logitech G400 and Zowie FK 2014 both plugged in and running @ 1000hz stable. I have to try extremely hard or be amped up on energy drinks to get below 200ms with a Zowie FK - yet with my G400 I can *effortlessly* get around 170ms consistently.

It bothers me because I highly prefer using the lightweight FK over the uncomfortable brick which is the G400.

BTW, I also play CS:GO competitively and as somebody that frequently AWPs for his team I hit much faster reaction shots with the G400 (example: picking through the crack on dust2 mid dd). *This is NOT placebo.*


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> If you take reaction tests like this one: http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
> You really notice how stiff the FK1 buttons really are. I struggle to get below 215ms with it, and almost have to like pre-pressure the button in order to get it. While with the EC1 its not really a problem at all getting below 200ms.
> 
> Its not much, but I do notice it in a negative way when playing CS.


Lowest I get with a DA 2013 is 201ms.







Either I'm getting old or there's some delay on the DA buttons.


----------



## naemsae

What do you guys think about this mouse for League of Legends? I use a deathadder atm, but I want to try a lighter smaller mouse with good tracking. This shape seems perfect but I'm a bit scared of the stiffness of the clicks. I know people use the Zowie Mico for SC2 so I think it'll be fine but I want a bit more input on it.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys, this mouse, the Deathadder, or the Rival?


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> I changed switches to Omrons D2FC-7N and I can say on the same switeches on IE3.0 pressed softer faster and more pleasant.


Neat, it does 'feel' like the IME 3.0 has a little delay, but is just the feeling I think


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC350z*
> 
> When did u place ur order for amazon?


July 14th... They missed the delivery estimate and I got one month free amazonprime


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleonama*
> 
> Got my fk1! this beats my sensei by a bit not much of an improvement :/ 80$ is a lot well its good to have income
> 
> any way to use all side buttons on the fk1
> 
> my sensei allows for all buttons


Doubtful because they disable the buttons depending if you choose left or right hand configuration, so I would guess that when you change them they no longer send any signal/code that the OS could use so cannot be mapped.


----------



## MadGear

Have been looking for Zowie mice at my local retailers yesterday to get my hands on one, sadly couldn't find a single one and on top of that i learned that the FK1 is exclusively sold by an online retailer here. The issue I'm currently facing is that i have never tried a Zowie mouse before, so i do not know what to expect of these Huano switches.

But it seems to be the popular opinion that the Huano switches are only good for FPS but not recommended at all for games that require you to press the mouse buttons more frequently (as in RTS/MOBA). Is this true overall or do you think that this is just something that takes time getting used to? Also does the mouse shell affect how stiff these switches feel, i.e. do they feel less stiff in the ec1/ec2 when compared to the FK1?


----------



## badassgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> Have been looking for Zowie mice at my local retailers yesterday to get my hands on one, sadly couldn't find a single one and on top of that i learned that the FK1 is exclusively sold by an online retailer here. The issue I'm currently facing is that i have never tried a Zowie mouse before, so i do not know what to expect of these Huano switches.
> 
> But it seems to be the popular opinion that the Huano switches are only good for FPS but not recommended at all for games that require you to press the mouse buttons more frequently (as in RTS/MOBA). Is this true overall or do you think that this is just something that takes time getting used to? Also does the mouse shell affect how stiff these switches feel, i.e. do they feel less stiff in the ec1/ec2 when compared to the FK1?


To be fair, I think in some FPS you do need to spam a little (single shot weapons). I just signed for mine about an hour ago. On the original FK if you compared it to an IME 3.0 then IME 3.0 buttons will spam easier, I just tested all 3 mice (IME3, FK, and FK1) button spam rate on a single shot weapon and I can immediately tell the FK1 improves over the FK, I can't tell an immediate difference between ime 3.0 and FK1 with the blue haunos, currently I favour the blue hauno because it 'feels' like it's better than my IME 3.0 (model 1088, S/N X809742) but I can't tell for sure. I feel/hear the click when I expect to, shell is slightly grainy but a likable grainy imo. I didn't really 'get used' to the old FK, when I lost a fight with a single shot weapon I felt it was at least half due to the spam rate, ie my opponent is already reloading and I just started to. I did notice a friend could spam my FK slightly faster than I can.


----------



## gene-z

*These are first impressions! Will update in a few days and see if I get use to the shape and harder clicks.*

I just got mine this morning and I'm awful with it, lol:

+ Super light
+ Cord is amazing, it feels like a wireless mouse
+ Great texture and feel, matte finish top and sides
+ Feels more accurate than the G700 (even when G700 is plugged in via USB)
+ Can notice a huge improvement in LOD from the G700
(You could hover the G700 over the mouse pad and it would still pickup movement, not this mouse at all)
+ No lens shaking
+ Feels really solid despite being so lightweight

? Material seems to attract oils from hands very easy. My hands feel dry to the touch, but I can see imprints of oil from where my fingers rest on the top surface from just an hour or so of use. It looks identical of how shined keycaps look. EDIT: It's gotten a bit worse with oil buildup on the front sides. This thing will look beat up in under a month if you don't constantly wipe it down. The G700 has a superior surface when it comes to blocking oils from gathering, it could go months without cleaning.

- Main clicks are stiff
- Side buttons are glossy and clicky
- Scroll wheel is very stiff
- Did I mention it's stiff?
- Shape feels off to me and makes my hand feel slightly stiff after a while
- Up-scroll to change weapon doesn't always register if you do it very lightly (Edit: Both directions have this issue on my mouse, you have to give it some force to register)
- Scroll wheel is bright yellow and the logo printed is a washed out yellow?

It's prob going to take a few weeks for me to adjust to the shape and my hand placement, as I've been using essentially the same layout of mouse for 6+ years (MX Revolution to G700 with the thumb cradle and pinky rest). The G700 also had a completely different sensor placement (top compared to zowie center). I keep reverting to my old mouse grip from muscle memory and I think that attributes to the shape feeling off. And I might need to pick one of these up for girly hands:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> on my fk1 are some "ghost-scrolls" like 1.1a, but less.
> well as on the form, I feel a great deal of discomfort.
> I think to try to form G502


I also get the ghost-scrolls!


----------



## khemist

I must be lucky then, no problems with oil building up or heavy scroll wheel/clicks, also no problems with missing scrolls up or down.

The only thing that i have to get used to is the lightness.


----------



## gene-z

The scrolling issue is exactly as the one in this video, so it looks like the older FK' had the issue also -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWpS3CE5Ghc

(you can see it at the 0:24 mark)

It's almost like it's not reaching the end of the scroll notch when lightly scrolled.


----------



## treach

Can we have some more button lag tests against fast mice please? (G400,g100s,g502 etc)


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treach*
> 
> Can we have some more button lag tests against fast mice please? (G400,g100s,g502 etc)


*FK1 over 5 tests*
*Average: 242 ms*
249 ms
233 ms
258 ms
225 ms
245 ms

*G700 over 5 tests*
*Average: 214.2 ms*
190 ms
211 ms
215 ms
237 ms
218 ms


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> _snip_


Interesting considering the G700 is wireless lol.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Interesting considering the G700 is wireless lol.


G700 is dual mode mouse

can be both wire/wireless


----------



## b0z0

I'm stoked I will be getting my FK1 back from RMA. RMB wasn't working


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm stoked I will be getting my FK1 back from RMA. RMB wasn't working


Did they charge you for shipping to/from? I think I might send mine in for the scroll wheel issue.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> The scrolling issue is exactly as the one in this video, so it looks like the older FK' had the issue also -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWpS3CE5Ghc
> 
> (you can see it at the 0:24 mark)
> 
> It's almost like it's not reaching the end of the scroll notch when lightly scrolled.


I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM, MWHEELUP ISSUE






















MWHEELDOWN IS FINE


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> G700 is dual mode mouse
> 
> can be both wire/wireless


Ahh word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM, MWHEELUP ISSUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MWHEELDOWN IS FINE


Yea I have the problem as well. Mousewheeldown doesn't seem like it has the problem but it definitely does sometimes.


----------



## gene-z

Came across these posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247307/haiiyaas-zowie-ec2-evo-review/260_20#post_19360496
http://www.overclock.net/t/1334816/improving-and-maybe-fixing-zowies-mousewheel/0_20#post_18756565

Might just buy new switches and try this while having it open for soldering. It also seems like this is an issue that goes back quite far, shame they haven't fixed it.


----------



## Ahnnn

I have the scroll wheel up problem too , i tried scrolling up a notch but it doesnt register , but then after i push the wheel slightly up , it'll only register after the first unregistered one. Also another issue that i noticed on my FK1 is that the right mouse button seems like it "creeks" when fully depressed , when that happens too , the whole right side of the shell vibrates from the "creeking" too , as if it's kinda loose.

One last issue that I've noticed , is that the top shell of the right side , bottom corner , when I press it , it will cause a "tick" sound. Hard to explain , I'll probably film it while pressing it to show.


----------



## treach

Thanks gene, over 20 ms is pathetic from zowie..


----------



## TK421

Is a mechanical encoder more expensive than optical? So maybe the scrollwheel is a way to press down manufacturing costs?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is a mechanical encoder more expensive than optical? So maybe the scrollwheel is a way to press down manufacturing costs?


no, mechanical encoders are used in the cheapest imaginable mice aswell.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Did they charge you for shipping to/from? I think I might send mine in for the scroll wheel issue.


AFAIK logi doesn't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> no, mechanical encoders are used in the cheapest imaginable mice aswell.


Logi seems to be one of the few company which insist on optical encoder


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treach*
> 
> Thanks gene, over 20 ms is pathetic from zowie..


For what it's worth: My average with the FK1 is around 220ms, which is about the lowest I can go anyway (I'm 30, that's old







)
G400 was around 230. It might all be because I'm more used to the FK1.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> AFAIK logi doesn't
> Logi seems to be one of the few company which insist on optical encoder


But logi's optical encoder works normally unlike the zowie mouses lol


----------



## ajx

What about stifness of scroll-wheel and click?
I am planning to buy either FK1 or Mionix Avior 7000
Both have good sensor overall
I believe, FK1 is sightly larger and longer than Mionix Avior 7000
Also it has common shape which could be fit to any hand grip style right?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> For what it's worth: My average with the FK1 is around 220ms, which is about the lowest I can go anyway (I'm 30, that's old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> G400 was around 230. It might all be because I'm more used to the FK1.


Similar here.

Tbh those tests tend to be age dependent somehow xD

I remember getting sub 150 ms and occasionally below 100 ms in similar tests when I was like 18.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> What about stifness of scroll-wheel and click?
> I am planning to buy either FK1 or Mionix Avior 7000
> Both have good sensor overall
> I believe, FK1 is sightly larger and longer than Mionix Avior 7000
> Also it has common shape which could be fit to any hand grip style right?


I have both mice and they are pretty much equally good in terms of sensor performance but I find the Mionix to have much superior build quality and of course it uses better Omron switches -- but the switches tend to be personal preference. Shape/size of shell is also obviously quite different and would also fall into the personal preference category. The Avior also has the ability to be set to custom CPI's in steps of 50cpi as well as some other functions that the FK1's don't have.

I find myself using the Avior more often than the FK1. That's not to say I don't like the FK1 or that it's no good, but there's just something special about the Avior for me. Must be the substantial build quality and excellent coating as well as the amazing scroll wheel.

The FK1 shell is suited to palm grip for those with smaller hands, and claw/fingertip for those with larger hands. I don't think the FK1 would be great as a claw/fingertip mouse for those with small hands as the switches tend to be located toward the front of the mouse. They feel best when your fingers are pretty much right on the ends of the mouse buttons, they can still be depressed further back but they become harder the farther back your fingertips are on the RMB/LMB.

I would say, if possible, try to test them both out and return the one you don't like as much. If that's not possible it's not a huge deal, you can't really go wrong with either mouse.









TL;DR -- They're both pretty equal but the Mionix has objectively superior build quality/craftsmanship.


----------



## Maximillion

I was also debating on getting an FK1 or an Avior 7000. I went ahead and ordered an Avior a couple days ago since it's actually available and I lack patience. AFAIK, they're essentially the two best ambidextrous mice on the market atm, so I guess I might as well order an FK1 and use the Avior in the meantime. But in hindsight, my only concern is that I might not even receive an FK1 to try before my return period is up for the Avior (if I did end up liking the FK1 more)


----------



## lookitdisnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I have both mice and they are pretty much equally good in terms of sensor performance but I find the Mionix to have much superior build quality and of course it uses better Omron switches -- but the switches tend to be personal preference. Shape/size of shell is also obviously quite different and would also fall into the personal preference category. The Avior also has the ability to be set to custom CPI's in steps of 50cpi as well as some other functions that the FK1's don't have.
> 
> I find myself using the Avior more often than the FK1. That's not to say I don't like the FK1 or that it's no good, but there's just something special about the Avior for me. Must be the substantial build quality and excellent coating as well as the amazing scroll wheel.
> 
> The FK1 shell is suited to palm grip for those with smaller hands, and claw/fingertip for those with larger hands. I don't think the FK1 would be great as a claw/fingertip mouse for those with small hands as the switches tend to be located toward the front of the mouse. They feel best when your fingers are pretty much right on the ends of the mouse buttons, they can still be depressed further back but they become harder the farther back your fingertips are on the RMB/LMB.
> 
> I would say, if possible, try to test them both out and return the one you don't like as much. If that's not possible it's not a huge deal, you can't really go wrong with either mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR -- They're both pretty equal but the Mionix has objectively superior build quality/craftsmanship.


I would agree with this. I have not had any problems with my FK1 but there does seem to be a higher rate of build quality problems with Zowie than Mionix. That said I did prefer the FK1 to the Avior quite a bit, but that was of course just preference.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I have both mice and they are pretty much equally good in terms of sensor performance but I find the Mionix to have much superior build quality and of course it uses better Omron switches -- but the switches tend to be personal preference. Shape/size of shell is also obviously quite different and would also fall into the personal preference category. The Avior also has the ability to be set to custom CPI's in steps of 50cpi as well as some other functions that the FK1's don't have.
> 
> I find myself using the Avior more often than the FK1. That's not to say I don't like the FK1 or that it's no good, but there's just something special about the Avior for me. Must be the substantial build quality and excellent coating as well as the amazing scroll wheel.
> 
> The FK1 shell is suited to palm grip for those with smaller hands, and claw/fingertip for those with larger hands. I don't think the FK1 would be great as a claw/fingertip mouse for those with small hands as the switches tend to be located toward the front of the mouse. They feel best when your fingers are pretty much right on the ends of the mouse buttons, they can still be depressed further back but they become harder the farther back your fingertips are on the RMB/LMB.
> 
> I would say, if possible, try to test them both out and return the one you don't like as much. If that's not possible it's not a huge deal, you can't really go wrong with either mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR -- They're both pretty equal but the Mionix has objectively superior build quality/craftsmanship.


Thanks you for these great info.
Yes i am claw hand grip style with small/mid hands (around 18 cm)
From what i ve seen, people often tend to prefer Avior 7000 by few margin.
I think i will buy Mionix Avior 7000 over Zowie FK1








Now i have to decide which version of Avior 7000, either standard or SK edition (sublime design!)


----------



## Maximillion

I ordered the SK since it's $15 cheaper, plus the white buttons do seem to provide a pretty cool contrast.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> For what it's worth: My average with the FK1 is around 220ms, which is about the lowest I can go anyway (I'm 30, that's old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> G400 was around 230. It might all be because I'm more used to the FK1.


My times with the FK1 have dropped after two days of use. I think by the end of this week I should be able to match the G700 easily.


----------



## metal571

The Avior just had more options so that's what I went with, but the FK1 wasn't out at the time.


----------



## PUKED

There's an input lag test on ESR confirming the ~15ms button lag on a Zowie EC2.

I'd assume the FK1 has it too unless they've changed their MCU programming.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> There's an input lag test on ESR confirming the ~15ms button lag on a Zowie EC2.
> 
> I'd assume the FK1 has it too unless they've changed their MCU programming.


Would this be a result of a slower MCU?


----------



## treach

Ah zowie and button lag... would have bought the fk1, everything is great but such high lag is simply unacceptable. They are specialized on mice and dont notice this. It basically takes double the time until something happens on the screen as shown in the test...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> There's an input lag test on ESR confirming the ~15ms button lag on a Zowie EC2.
> 
> I'd assume the FK1 has it too unless they've changed their MCU programming.


Much more important: he's debunked the myth of the higher motion input lag on 450 CPI on the older Zowies. I was using mine on 450 CPI all the time and felt no difference, glad that's proven to be correct.

As for input lag: I bet most smaller companies lose against Logitech in that regard.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treach*
> 
> Ah zowie and button lag... would have bought the fk1, everything is great but such high lag is simply unacceptable. They are specialized on mice and dont notice this. It basically takes double the time until something happens on the screen as shown in the test...


Same with Avior 7000?


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ino.* 

Much more important: he's debunked the myth of the higher motion input lag on 450 CPI on the older Zowies. I was using mine on 450 CPI all the time and felt no difference, glad that's proven to be correct.

The lesson being that expectation bias is a BIG deal when evaluating how responsive a mouse feels. Things such as shape and CPI will effect your perception of how responsive a mouse feels.

Quote:

As for input lag: I bet most smaller companies lose against Logitech in that regard.

Why would smaller companies struggle to reduce input lag?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Much more important: he's debunked the myth of the higher motion input lag on 450 CPI on the older Zowies. I was using mine on 450 CPI all the time and felt no difference, glad that's proven to be correct.


I doubt the claim that 450 doesn't take more time to process. The test would have to be different.


----------



## gene-z

When viewing the reaction time comparisons, keep in mind they are two different types of switches. Those results are also only a few hours of having the mouse, and I've also been using the same Logitech switch for years. At least to the touch, they feel like they require more actuation force then one another. In theory, one switch should give more resistance which could slow down some peoples reaction times. The Logitech is so effortless to click, while the Zowie requires a bit of effort. I think this is why you see a 30ms in my results comparing the two. Here are the results I posted a few days ago:
Quote:


> FK1 over 5 tests
> Average: 242 ms
> 249 ms
> 233 ms
> 258 ms
> 225 ms
> 245 ms
> 
> G700 over 5 tests
> Average: 214.2 ms
> 190 ms
> 211 ms
> 215 ms
> 237 ms
> 218 ms


And here is the FK1 results after 3 days of getting use to:

FK1 over 5 tests
Average: 220.2
232
198
220
236
215

Another thing I noticed doing these tests, where you place your finger to click makes a huge difference. If you have your finger tips further towards the bottom of the shell, the click become a lot harder to make. If you put your finger tips right at the front, the clicks come much easier. I've said it before, but I think with a few weeks of use I will match the old G700 times.


----------



## popups

*@gene-z*

We don't use unscientific numbers for switch latency. The tests done by Rafa are without human error and are not mouse shell dependent.

_*My* fastest reaction times (at humanbenchmark.com) using an AM were in the 130ms range. I would be able to get faster times if I had a good monitor. I can average ~150ms with a FK when I am not too tired_


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> *@gene-z*
> 
> We don't use unscientific numbers for switch latency. The tests done by Rafa are without human error and are not mouse shell dependent.
> 
> _*My* fastest reaction times (at humanbenchmark.com) using an AM were in the 130ms range. I would be able to get faster times if I had a good monitor. I can average ~150ms with a FK when I am not too tired_


Aren't those tests of a different mouse? I don't think assuming they use the same internals isn't very "scientific".

And I was personally speaking of the reaction times I've posted.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Aren't those tests of a different mouse? I don't think assuming they use the same internals is very scientific.
> 
> And I was personally speaking of the reaction times I've posted.


Just saying your numbers are not accurate for what people should expect is possible. Seeing that I get ~150ms averages with a FK with my setup.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Just saying your numbers are not accurate for what people should expect is possible. Seeing that I get ~150ms averages with a FK with my setup.


Why are you even talking about accuracy of the tests? Someone asks for comparison reaction test results between Logitech mice and the FK1, and that is what I posted. I don't think anyone thinks I'm a robot and can post 100% accurate results, lol.


----------



## popups

You would be surprised.


----------



## ZeBodscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alg0801*
> 
> Maybe someone can clear this up for me... Many people claim DPI is nothing but a measure of sensitivity on the mouse. This implies that you should be able to adjust in-game sens to achieve the same mouse feeling.
> 
> THIS IS SIMPLY NOT THE CASE (at least with FK1)
> 
> I complained earlier about a "lag" feeling at 400 dpi @ 1080p in CS:GO. The feeling occurs when tracking (slower mouse movements) a player that is rapidly moving back and forth. There's a delayed feeling or a feeling like you're moving the mouse but the in-game movement is not the same. This occurred with my Rival as well at 400 AND 450(to a lesser extent) dpi which really makes me wonder what's going on since they use the same sensor.
> 
> So I tested it out...
> 
> 2.2 original sens @ 400 dpi
> 1.1 adjusted sens @ 800 dpi
> *RESULTS*
> The cm/360 is *EXACTLY THE SAME* between both settings, meaning that they are indeed the same when it comes to how far your crosshair moves on screen. *HOWEVER,* these two settings feel entirely different. 800 dpi feels very snappy in comparison. It also feels a lot faster than 400 dpi despite the fact that the cm/360 is identical. The laggy feeling when tracking players is completely gone. It also feels like there is a noticeably smaller delay (input latency) between when I move my mouse and when the cursor on screen moves.
> 
> Would love for Skylit or someone like that to explain why this is.


that's weird. do you think this is just limited to the 3310 sensor? cause i made the exact same observation on my g400(s), when i tried to play on 400cpi on 1080p a while back (usually and currently playing on 800cpi). would really like to get some clearification since this was very obvious... reading your comment was soothing and disturbing at the same time, because i never exchanged experiences concerning this with others before, but it shows that i wasn't mistaking very likely. my fk1 will finally be delivered in the next few hours. can't wait to test it. after years of using the mx 5xx/g400(s) series and shape, i had to make a shape change towards ambidextrous mice. it just didn't feel right anymore and forced me to a certain grip mixture of palming and clawing, that i didn't feel comfortable with, despite i love the mouse series regardless.

[as a side note: currently i'm playing on 1600x900 due to more consistent overall performance. can't tell if the problem is my monitor (benq xl2411t) or my other hardware. the mouse movement and image on the monitor just seems to be more pleasant, than it used to be on 1920x1080.]

i'm also really interested in the possible mouse button lag. i'm usually really sensitive to any input delays, but you can always just tell if it's a good or a bad thing, when u tried and tested it yourself. so i try to not see it as a downside, yet.

edit: while writing this i got the damn thing. it feels amazing in hand, fits my hand perfectly and is just the way i imagined and wanted it. it didn't come with any specific info/manual. could anyone tell me what LED color what cpi step is? 400 red, 800 purple, 1600 blue, 3200 green? when i figured it out, i'm going to test the crap out of it.


----------



## IamInsane

the DPI colors are written on the box


----------



## ZeBodscha

thanks, i was probably too excited to see that obvious hint. tbh it was a bit too dark in my hallway to see there were actually colors printed on the front of the box.







nevermind, i intentionally went with the right color anyways. after playing for an hour, i can just say the mouse is all i have wished for. all the research and the incentive to go for a new shape totally payed off for me. i ain't even mad, that i had to pay a couple bucks extra here in europe, other than i would have had in the the us. -stock is pretty low here, too.

coming from a g400s (had them all from 500-518, over g400 to g400s) i'd like to make some quick superficial comparisons, so people that have the same intention as me, get a little feedback, if it's worth a buy:

*shape*: since shape is a very subjective thing, there's just one thing i can say: for the size of my hands and the grip style i use, it just felt perfect from the first touch. i didn't have to get used to it, i just plugged it in (1000hz, 800cpi, lowest lod) and played like i had never played with anything else before. it was like finally coming home. it's of course lighter than the g400, and you can actually tell immediately, what is another upside from my point of view.

(please note that i'm coming from a relatively big mouse, so i felt good with the adjusted size on the fk1)

*switches*: the switches on the thumb buttons are unexpectedly easy to press. but my only other references are an intelli 1.1 (and a razer copperhead that i immediately rma'd back then). maybe the copperhead and personal expectations, made me think the switches might be overly stiff. the mwheel-turn feels a bit mushy or let's say soft in comparison, but to me that's no downside at all. i only use the mousewheel for desktop activity, so this property doesn't matter to me at all. if you need a distinct clicky feel, it might be a thing. it don't really use the mousewheel ingame (considering weapon switches and things like that).
the m1 and m2 buttons are to my liking. i'm a person that one- or two-taps a lot, and with this kind of feedback it's just fun to play with this mouse. only played a little yet, so i can't make any reliable comments on fatigue, but i am using mx-blacks in my keyboard as well, so i think i won't have a problem with the huanos in the two main mouse buttons. onbly thing i noticed, was the m1 and m2 click to be slightly louder than my old ones. but again, to me that's no downside.

*surface*: the coating is really nice. i use to have rather sweaty hands by nature, so i hate glossy coatings. the coating on the fk1 is difficult to describe (with the term rubbery i always consider a really soft kind of rubber). it's rather hard. "bit grainy" might be a bit misleading as well, since it still feels very smooth/plain over all. just can't tell where that great grip comes from. it's very comfortable to grab, imo. the logitech was way more slippery when holding in hand.

*performance*: in comparison to the latest mouse i used (the g400s), the fk1 felt really snappy and direct (playing csgo). i just love this mouse. i can't even say if i can honestly be objective, since i love this mouse so much, already. worked without any flaws so far.

*rattling issue*: i'm playing on a qck heavy and tbh i really had to shake the mouse up and down to reconstruct this "issue". that's no ordinary move one does with the mouse - shaking it up and down, while listening carefully. i don't know if the effect is stronger on other fk1's, and i'm not a super low senser, that might result in weird top-notch accelerations, either. but for me it's 100% negligible, since it has no practical downside and is only noticeable when i prompt it and pay attention to it.

*interim conclusion*: after all it's personal preference, so you should always test a mouse yourself, but i can just recommend the zowie fk1 to anyone who made his research while looking for a new mouse and somehow ended up near the zowies (judging by the first impressions). as you might be able to tell, i'm none of those mouse junkies who have a **** ton of mice at home (since i almost exclusively used the logitech mx5xx's and g400x), so my experience is very limited. i can just say this mouse is exactly what i searched for and wanted (the shape, the technology, no bull****, nice haptic and plain look). and fortunately it's not only top on paper. for me this is a new reference, even though people might reply that (technically) it's not THE perfect mouse. for me it is! i might add a more detailed insight, when some time went by.









i know it's just a quick first impression, but i hope i could help some irresolutes to make up their minds. if anyone that can't test the mouse himself yet needs any feedback especially concerning csgo, feel free to ask.


----------



## badassgeek

Lot of phantom scroll and accidental clicks I'm finding with FK1, should just be called zowie wmo


----------



## TriviumKM

400 DPI will always feel different than 800 DPI at the same cm/360 with any mouse.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badassgeek*
> 
> Lot of phantom scroll and accidental clicks I'm finding with FK1, should just be called zowie wmo


Never had any mis-scrolls with my IME :/


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeBodscha*
> 
> thanks, i was probably too excited to see that obvious hint. tbh it was a bit too dark in my hallway to see there were actually colors printed on the front of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind, i intentionally went with the right color anyways. after playing for an hour, i can just say the mouse is all i have wished for. all the research and the incentive to go for a new shape totally payed off for me. i ain't even mad, that i had to pay a couple bucks extra here in europe, other than i would have had in the the us. -stock is pretty low here, too.
> 
> *rattling issue*: i'm playing on a qck heavy and tbh i really had to shake the mouse up and down to reconstruct this "issue". that's no ordinary move one does with the mouse - shaking it up and down, while listening carefully. i don't know if the effect is stronger on other fk1's, and i'm not a super low senser, that might result in weird top-notch accelerations, either. but for me it's 100% negligible, since it has no practical downside and is only noticeable when i prompt it and pay attention to it.
> .


Could you try pressing on the lower right side of the shell to see if has a "click" sound? Also do yours have a "creaking" feeling while your right mouse button is fully depressed? My left mouse button doesnt do it except for the right one









Also , you might wanna check if yours have the scroll wheel up not registering issue too.


----------



## ZeBodscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Could you try pressing on the lower right side of the shell to see if has a "click" sound? Also do yours have a "creaking" feeling while your right mouse button is fully depressed? My left mouse button doesnt do it except for the right one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also , you might wanna check if yours have the scroll wheel up not registering issue too.


hey ahnnn,
#1i don't know exactly what postion you mean by "lower right side of the shell", so i pressed anywhere i could imagine and couldn't find a clicking sound on the entire shell (except for the buttons ofc). maybe you can describe from what side your looking at the mouse or better what exact spot to press, to get the sound.

#2tried the m2-button for the "creaking" as well: what i found was, that the click sounds of both buttons slightly differ from another. the m1-click sound is a little more "sharp" and higher, whereas the m2-click sound is a nuance softer, lower and not quite as loud as the m1-click. but that difference is tiny. i could reproduce something with the m2-button that comes close to what you described, but it's not really a creaking at all. it would be way too much to call it that. but might be possible, that it's a bit more distinct on yours?!
trying to describe it, it seems like the switch sometimes is already fully compressed, whereas the button part of the shell/chassis sometimes still as some tiny clearance (play) to bend a bit more. the hit of the chassis on the insides then produces this little feel. or maybe the mounting of the switch itself is not entirely accurate. i don't have a clue and can just take a guess, since i don't have any experience with many different manufacturers and their products, so i might be the wrong reference person to judge that just by looking at it. to test it i would have to open the mouse and have a look at the switches and insides themselves.

anyways, this weird m2 feeling only has the possibility to occur, when you press the button with a certain force at a certain speed and then it still barely happens to me. i had to try a lot of times, to actually get a clue what you could even mean.







it's really subtle and rare and i am pretty sure i can reproduce the same thing with any of my mx5xx's and the g400(s), as well, if i tried.

//yup: i had to try many times (just as i had to with the fk1) and i could reproduce it on my mx518 and my g400s as well, where it was even more obvious. but there i could even reproduce it with both mouse-buttons, not just the mouse2 one.

#3 i'm rarely using mwheelup for anything, i didn't perceive any flaws with the registration there, yet. but if the day comes, i will remember you.

anyways... does the mouse2 thing extend to the point where it actually bothers you, or did you just recognize it randomly? for me it's totally fine tbh.

hope i could help a bit and the post isn't too much of a clusterf*ck to read.


----------



## Ricey20

Anyone know of a place with the FK1 in stock for USA? Can't seem to find any at my normal shops.


----------



## Reqkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Anyone know of a place with the FK1 in stock for USA? Can't seem to find any at my normal shops.


The ESEA store has some in stock.


----------



## PUKED

Been using this for a few days, and for claw grip I'm really not a fan of the FK1 shape. Personally the FK would have been about perfect if it was either slightly wider or didn't curve in so much in the middle (which is why I tried this), and the FK1 is alright there, but it's just too long. To get decent vertical movement with finger grip I have to hold it further back on the shell, which makes it feel really awkward, like clawing a palm grip mouse. Doesn't do the Huanos any favors either.

When I get one back from RMA with a working scrollwheel I think I'll just put the PCB in my old FK and call it good, and maybe tape the sides a little.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> The ESEA store has some in stock.


Gotcha, thanks. Shipping is a bit pricey but no one else has it in stock right now.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Been using this for a few days, and for claw grip I'm really not a fan of the FK1 shape. Personally the FK would have been about perfect if it was either slightly wider or didn't curve in so much in the middle (which is why I tried this), and the FK1 is alright there, but it's just too long. To get decent vertical movement with finger grip I have to hold it further back on the shell, which makes it feel really awkward, like clawing a palm grip mouse. Doesn't do the Huanos any favors either.
> 
> When I get one back from RMA with a working scrollwheel I think I'll just put the PCB in my old FK and call it good, and maybe tape the sides a little.


Do they pay shipping to/from for the rma?


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeBodscha*
> 
> hey ahnnn,
> #1i don't know exactly what postion you mean by "lower right side of the shell", so i pressed anywhere i could imagine and couldn't find a clicking sound on the entire shell (except for the buttons ofc). maybe you can describe from what side your looking at the mouse or better what exact spot to press, to get the sound.
> 
> #2tried the m2-button for the "creaking" as well: what i found was, that the click sounds of both buttons slightly differ from another. the m1-click sound is a little more "sharp" and higher, whereas the m2-click sound is a nuance softer, lower and not quite as loud as the m1-click. but that difference is tiny. i could reproduce something with the m2-button that comes close to what you described, but it's not really a creaking at all. it would be way too much to call it that. but might be possible, that it's a bit more distinct on yours?!
> trying to describe it, it seems like the switch sometimes is already fully compressed, whereas the button part of the shell/chassis sometimes still as some tiny clearance (play) to bend a bit more. the hit of the chassis on the insides then produces this little feel. or maybe the mounting of the switch itself is not entirely accurate. i don't have a clue and can just take a guess, since i don't have any experience with many different manufacturers and their products, so i might be the wrong reference person to judge that just by looking at it. to test it i would have to open the mouse and have a look at the switches and insides themselves.
> 
> anyways, this weird m2 feeling only has the possibility to occur, when you press the button with a certain force at a certain speed and then it still barely happens to me. i had to try a lot of times, to actually get a clue what you could even mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really subtle and rare and i am pretty sure i can reproduce the same thing with any of my mx5xx's and the g400(s), as well, if i tried.
> 
> //yup: i had to try many times (just as i had to with the fk1) and i could reproduce it on my mx518 and my g400s as well, where it was even more obvious. but there i could even reproduce it with both mouse-buttons, not just the mouse2 one.
> 
> #3 i'm rarely using mwheelup for anything, i didn't perceive any flaws with the registration there, yet. but if the day comes, i will remember you.
> 
> anyways... does the mouse2 thing extend to the point where it actually bothers you, or did you just recognize it randomly? for me it's totally fine tbh.
> 
> hope i could help a bit and the post isn't too much of a clusterf*ck to read.


Thanks for the reply , here's a picture of where I could find it "clicking" on the shell. 

Not that it bothers me as much. But still i wanna know if its only on my FK1 or not lol. Also , regarding the M2 button , yes , it does feel quite a bit different than the M1 button , I would agree on your explaination for the M2 button though , seems to describe what i wanna say haha. When the M2 button is actuated , there's still some room for the chassis to go down further. When it's fully depressed , I can totally feel the weird feeling if thats not a creaking feeling . Probably just with the chassis. This and the scroll wheel up not registering are slightly bothering me actually.

So whenever I try to snipe in CSGO , i have to scope , then the feeling comes , urgh lol.


----------



## ZeBodscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply , here's a picture of where I could find it "clicking" on the shell.
> 
> Not that it bothers me as much. But still i wanna know if its only on my FK1 or not lol. Also , regarding the M2 button , yes , it does feel quite a bit different than the M1 button , I would agree on your explaination for the M2 button though , seems to describe what i wanna say haha. When the M2 button is actuated , there's still some room for the chassis to go down further. When it's fully depressed , I can totally feel the weird feeling if thats not a creaking feeling . Probably just with the chassis. This and the scroll wheel up not registering are slightly bothering me actually.
> 
> So whenever I try to snipe in CSGO , i have to scope , then the feeling comes , urgh lol.


i tried to press this whole (at least visual) transition area, but couldn't get any clicky sounds, just as i didn't, when trying yesterday. i even applied a lot of force to test it, but i didn't want to damage it in any way, so i believe mine is good.









since our hands, the way to hold the mouse and the force we use to click might differ, it is ofc still possible that the m2 thing is a serial flaw, and we aren't just triggering it in the same extent. but mine is barely perceivable. like i said, for me it only infrequently occurs, when i repeatedly try to explicitly go for it.

but, i just tested the MWHEELUP while browsing, and i can confirm that the MWHEELUP randomly doesn't trigger. at first i thought it was every 3rd trigger that wouldn't apply, but it was actually random. since i only use MHWEELDOWN ingame (use it just to bunnyhop, still got bound "+jump" to "space") and on desktop ofc, i couldn't really tell first. but it's quite an obvious flaw, that MHWEELUP doesn't trigger realiably.

for people who actually use MWHEELUP a lot, especially by single triggers, it might be horrid.


----------



## Ickz

Sigh, finally got my FK1 from amazon and the mouse wheel is just awful. Unreliable and feels terrible. Why did they change something that was perfect from the original FK? Not sure if I'm gonna send it back or not.


----------



## Dreyka

Can say three things about this mouse.


Scroll wheel doesn't have clearly defined steps and it is very easy to hover between steps.
Rubber cable is heavy and kinked. CM Storm Alcor has a better rubber cable. I'll probably end up recabling the mouse.
Left and Right click are a bit too hard. Would soldering in some Omron switches help or is it a shell problem?

The shape of this mouse is really well designed and I'd wish others would just copy the shape.


----------



## detto87

After some more time with the FK1 (several weeks now), I came to the following conclusion:

*Shape*
Good for a hybrid grip of palm and claw. Works with pure claw grip but there are better options for a pure claw grip, for example the original FK or the WMO.

*Size & Weight*
For the hybrid grip it has an optimal size and weight is still ok. I always prefer the lighter the better. So the WMO and FK obviously are better in that regard.

*Coating*
Better than the original FK coating because it doesn't get that oily. It still wears down rather fast especially on the thumb side and main buttons. The rough coating gets smooth.

*Sensor*
Really like the 3310 so far and Zowie's implementation. Nice CPI steps, nice LOD (even adjustable for different surface types), very good PerfectControlSpeed and no problems with jitter or angle snapping. Feels precise with very low input lag.

*Feet*
Too thin. Zowie has to fix this. It's a design flaw that shouldn't exist. Cloth pads work fine, the softer the material the less you will notice the bottom of the shell hitting the pad. But overall very limited in mousepad choice if you don't want it to scrape on it. I had a G-TF Rough and Speed which are pretty hard for cloth materials and very thin. WMO with Hyperglides feels like butter, the FK1 .. not so much. Best way to experience is in direct comparison with another mouse, so I suggest every Zowie mouse owner to do that.


----------



## fuzzybass

I might have read some posts in this thread mentioning issues with the mouse wheel of the FK1. Has anyone run into issues with the mouse wheel?


----------



## detto87

Yes. The scroll wheel on my FK1 is not 100% reliable, more like 98%.
Meaning, sometimes I get an upscroll when I didn't touch the mouse wheel. This only happens when I used the mouse wheel beforehand and not very often. Still, I might think about deactivating the wheel binds in CS:GO as 1 time failing/bugging ingame is already 1 time too many for my taste.


----------



## senko1

so the problem is only on the mwheelup?


----------



## turnschuh

Had the same issue on my second FK1 with mwheelup not registering the first step sometimes aswell, the first one i didnt test but i think it probably had/has the same issue. I +jump with mwheeldown so i got not so many issues with that. I think mwheeldown doesnt have this problem.

I got issues with strange noisy and clicky mousewheels instead which my 1st and 2nd one had which i sent back. Hopefully my 3rd FK1 will have a normal mwheel (sound wise) lol...


----------



## Maximillion

This glutton is working on getting his third FK1 while others are still patiently anticipating their first


----------



## turnschuh

Haha yea, but you wouldnt really like the first 2 i had.
I would rather wait and get a FK with a non faulty mwheel than like it is now.^^

Sorry for you guys though.


----------



## zeflow

Hey guys, I'm having an issue where my FK1 is intermittently "dying." The optics don't turn off, and so far from using my other mouse it seems to be a mouse issue. I uninstalled the mouse on device manager and re plugged in the mouse. Is anyone else having or know about this issue with the FK1? Thanks guys


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> *Shape*
> Good for a hybrid grip of palm and claw. Works with pure claw grip but there are better options for a pure claw grip, for example the original FK or the WMO.


Yeah, it's really good for hybrid grip. As a large claw grip mouse though I think the EC2 shape works a lot better.

@gene-z, for RMA they cover return shipping.


----------



## popups

Have you grabbed the scroll wheel, pulled it upward, then scrolled it? Does it miss scrolls when you do that?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Yeah, it's really good for hybrid grip. As a large claw grip mouse though I think the EC2 shape works a lot better.
> 
> @gene-z, for RMA they cover return shipping.


Thanks for the reply. How did you go about the RMA? I sent a ticket request last week and still haven't heard back.


----------



## b0z0

I just got my RMA back from superbiiz. This mouse amazing compared to the first one. Mouse wheel is perfect. Buttons feel amazing


----------



## Dreyka

My FK1 has a faulty scroll up. I'm not going to RMA until the issue has been fixed though. I wouldn't be surprised if they all have the issue. It takes a light touch to make it malfunction but due to softly defined steps it can happen too easily.

The scroll wheel isn't that good and the steps need to be much more clearly defined. At the moment the steps feel mushy.


----------



## OC350z

Anywhere to buy this mouse without paying outrageous shipping fees?


----------



## DivineDark

Amazon just got a shipment in stock. Mine are scheduled to be at my front door tomorrow night.


----------



## ZeBodscha

can anyone tell me what's considered being a "stable" polling rate? i tested 1000hz and when i move my mouse slowly, i don't even get close to the 500's. maximum average i get is sth in the early 900s. 500hz seems to hit the cap much more often, but still i don't get "stable" results on slow mouse movements. is that considered normal for the sensor, or is sth wrong with my mouse/usb port?


----------



## turnschuh

Its normal. You need to do circles with some speed to test how consistent the polling rate is.
500 and 1000hz should be stable (+ - 2-3 hz on average)


----------



## povohat

Totally normal. If haven't moved the mouse far enough during the polling period (eg: 1/400th of an inch in 1ms at 400cpi/1000Hz), then any software that attempts to measure polling frequency will have no data to incorporate into its measurements. You need to move the mouse fast enough to produce a count during every polling interval in order to correctly measure poll rate and stability.


----------



## ZeBodscha

thanks for the quick replies guys! just switched back to my logitech mice to test and i saw it was a common thing.

currently i am considering to send my fk1 back. i love the shape, but the flaw with the mousewheel is tending to even get worse. at first i thought it was only MWHEELUP not triggering reliably. since i don't use MWHEELUP a lot, i could have lived with it. but now it turns out, that the mushy mousewheel also starts to effect my MWHEELDOWN (that i actually use a lot, and where i need every single trigger to work solidly).









don't really know what to do, since i like the rest of the mouse really much...


----------



## turnschuh

Not good.
Does your mousewheel also make strange rattle noises when scrolling, by any chance?


----------



## PUKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. How did you go about the RMA? I sent a ticket request last week and still haven't heard back.


Yeah same, I just gave up and got an exchange at the place I bought it from. I did a RMA with Zowie a few months ago and they replied instantly, I guess they're just swamped with RMAs for scroll wheels right now.


----------



## ZeBodscha

@turnschuh: well, i can hear a subtle snapping sound, like on every mousewheel. but when i turn my mwheel slowly, i can barely hear ANY sound at all. i assume you are turning your mousewheel pretty fast, when experiencing this rattle sound, aren't you? maybe the sound you are getting could be due to the mwheel having 24 steps instead of 16 now?! but personally i can't perceive a "rattling" sound, or at least i'm interpreting your description the wrong way.

@puked, did you get a solid one this time? or is the mwheel flawed on your new one as well? would like to hear some experiences from others, too, so i can make up if i am sending it back for a refund or for exchange.

thanks in advance.


----------



## turnschuh

Thanks for the info on the mwheel ZeBodscha.
On my first FK i could scroll slowly down and heard every individual step with a click noise. Like 14/24 steps sounded like that. The other steps were ok.
Sure it made a lot more noise when i scrolled it fast.
Mwheel up was ok, btw.

I sent it back and got a new one with a slight different mwheel but which had basically the same issue. And scrolling up made now annoying sounds too.

Wow i really seem to be the only one with the noisy mwheel issue, haha.

Edit: Zowie REALLY needs to work on their scrollwheels on the new batches!


----------



## CrimsonVertigo

Having had this mouse for roughly a month, the left and right main mouse buttons have warped, with the right one being warped to a larger extent due to the fact it is used less frequently. But overall, they ain't that obvious, I had only realized when I had read in another forum of owners complaining of this, then I went to observe mine.

No issues with my scroll wheel. Sounds and feedback are the same be it fast, normal or slowing scrolling. You guys must have gotten a lemon.

My FK1 was bought when it was first stocked at superbiiz end Jul, so it's definitely the first batch.

Like others have said, the huano switches do feel stiffer than my EC1 Evo CL. The build quality is not bad and my palm doesn't sweat using it.

Lastly though, I prefer my Avior 7000 over this in terms of build quality and how it fits better in my palm over the FK1.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PUKED*
> 
> Yeah same, I just gave up and got an exchange at the place I bought it from. I did a RMA with Zowie a few months ago and they replied instantly, I guess they're just swamped with RMAs for scroll wheels right now.


Nearly a week later and I still haven't heard anything from them. I didn't even get a ticket confirmation through e-mail when I submitted the RMA request. The page says to check status I need my ticket ID #, but I was never given one.


----------



## Maximillion

You guys are scaring me...never seen a mouse of this caliber with such a varience of hardware issues


----------



## Ickz

Ugh, the mouse wheel is so frustrating if you use it regularly. Where the Fk1 v2, Zowie?! This mouse is so close to perfection.


----------



## Johny smith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> You guys are scaring me...never seen a mouse of this caliber with such a varience of hardware issues


The only issue i am experiencing after having this mouse for about 1 and half a month is the slight rattle the lens makes when i pick it up and shake it. It doesn't seem to affect my gameplay at all but it is an annoyance.

Edit: It can be because mine is probably one of the first batch.


----------



## mj1911

@ Ickz what do you mean by FK1 v2? The one I have seems to have no issues so far (lucky me) I have had it for about a month now. To me the scroll-wheel and mouse buttons 1&2 are great compared to the Zowie EC series that I'm used to using.


----------



## Ahnnn

Okay , I think I've identified what's causing the "creeking" feeling that I'm getting after some time. To put this into a proper explanation , my right button button shell is slightly longer/sharper towards the middle/scroll wheel , therefore while pressing down it'll grind against the middle "shell" , thus thats what i've been feeling all along.



(ignore the non aligned sharp ends of the buttons , it alligns perfectly when pressed down.)

How did i know this , you'd asked? I compared this with my LMB , which is fine , very slight grinding feeling if fully pressed but not that i can't bare of , unlike the RMB , UNTIL , to replicate the effect , i push it slightly to the right while trying to press down LMB , it has the exact feeling as the default RMB on my FK1. So either the top shell has some defects or... i have no idea lol. maybe i should sand it down or something , dont like different feeling buttons.


----------



## Dreyka

I have confirmation from the Zowie CM that not all Zowie Fk1 are affected with the scroll up problem. If yours has a problem then RMA it.


----------



## popups

Why don't you guys test the scroll wheel like I said? You don't even have to open the mouse...

*@Ahnnn*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20693913
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20695903
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1340_20#post_20727840


----------



## thumus

So this mouse works just fine with 400dpi and 500/1000Hz. Also is there any converters for dpi. I use 500 dpi now but if I buy this it will be 400dpi and I want the same senitivity in CS:GO


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> So this mouse works just fine with 400dpi and 500/1000Hz. Also is there any converters for dpi. I use 500 dpi now but if I buy this it will be 400dpi and I want the same senitivity in CS:GO


http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/


----------



## thumus

@Nivity the problem is that I have to change dpi not just ingame sensitivity, a fantastic site tho


----------



## AnimalK

Mine doesn't make any sounds that I don't expect from a mouse wheel. Very quiet when slow. Normal mouse wheel ticking when fast.


----------



## bond10

Can you compare the size of the mouse to a wheel mouse optical? How does the FK1 feel size-wise compared to a wheel mouse optical, a kinzu, and a deathadder?


----------



## Vikhr

Doesn't really feel that similar at all to the WMO, I guess the back feels similar in how it fills out my palm.
WMO feels fatter, even though it's shorter the chunkiness of the WMO makes up for it.

If anything the FK1 feels like a slimmer and slightly longer Sensei with a slightly more aggressive V-shape on the sides of the mouse.

Here's some comparison photos of a WMO and FK1:


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Why don't you guys test the scroll wheel like I said? You don't even have to open the mouse...
> 
> *@Ahnnn*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20693913
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1300_20#post_20695903
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/1340_20#post_20727840


I can confirm what you wrote about the top shell though , I tried the same thing pressing down both sides just above of the side buttons , both LMB and RMB do move to the middle. But LMB moves a lot more than RMB , maybe because of what i've said about mine being slightly sharper edge , but i think at this point it should be because my RMB is slightly shifted nearer to the middle therefore grinding against the middle everytime i press it compared to the LMB.

If only there's a fix for the scroll wheel up and the RMB , I definitely wouldnt want to deal with RMA though , too troublesome.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> So this mouse works just fine with 400dpi and 500/1000Hz. Also is there any converters for dpi. I use 500 dpi now but if I buy this it will be 400dpi and I want the same senitivity in CS:GO


Multiply current dpi & sens, then divide answer by new dpi.(400*2.5=1000, 1000/450=2.22, for example.)


----------



## Ickz

So after using the mouse regularly for the past few days, it's definitely unusable if you use the scroll wheel for important actions. I use it for targeting my teammates in WoW arena, and I'm constantly getting mis-targets because the wheel will either register a scroll by itself or won't register a scroll I initiate. I'll RMA it, but I doubt a new one will do anything unless they actually fixed it in a newer batch.


----------



## Sencha

I got one of the first batch and zero scroll issues in the month I've used it so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> So after using the mouse regularly for the past few days, it's definitely unusable if you use the scroll wheel for important actions. I use it for targeting my teammates in WoW arena, and I'm constantly getting mis-targets because the wheel will either register a scroll by itself or won't register a scroll I initiate. I'll RMA it, but I doubt a new one will do anything unless they actually fixed it in a newer batch.


It registers by itself because on the first notch if it doesn't register , it'll automatically register with a slightest touch before hitting another notch upwards , thats what happen with mine.


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I got one of the first batch and zero scroll issues in the month I've used it so fingers crossed.


Same here.


----------



## cheeselol

I just got mine from Amazon. I placed the order while they were out of stock.

First impressions.

It's got a comparable, but coarser texture than the original FK. I can't tell if its better or worse under sweaty conditions, because I don't have sweaty hands. Subjectively, I think the smoother FK feels more refined, but I don't care. Build quality seems the same.

The FK1 mouse wheel kicks ass. It's quicker, but each step does not have such a positive feeling as the FK, so it may not be as good for you people who use it to switch weapon, but it may be better for those who bind it to +jump. I haven't been able to get it to fail on me like so many others have in this thread. Slow scroll, fast scroll, never misses a beat. I haven't put enough time in to observe a false scroll.

Tracking performance is an objective measure, and it seems like it's been well covered. I won't waste your time by addressing it. No problems yet.

FK1's got a fat booty like the WMO. It definitely fills up the base of my palm. I don't know how to characterize my grip, but only my fingertips and bottom of my palm contact the mouse. My wrist rests on the mouse pad. I feel like I have average sized hands for a 6'1" guy.

Clicks are no stiffer than my FK. The side buttons are not mushy like my FK's, but I'm pretty sure my FK had defective side buttons as the left-handed side felt a lot more positive than the right.

Really liking the variable LOD. My FK did not work with my old, green icemat, but the FK1 works just fine at the highest LOD without skipping. Awesome. Even though the FK and FK1 have really low-profile mouse feet, the bottom of the mouse hull never scrapes against the glass. Works great with my red HIEN MID too.


----------



## khemist

Sold mine on and went back to my G400, suits me better and i like having the DPI switch on top.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> It registers by itself because on the first notch if it doesn't register , it'll automatically register with a slightest touch before hitting another notch upwards , thats what happen with mine.


same problem


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> It registers by itself because on the first notch if it doesn't register , it'll automatically register with a slightest touch before hitting another notch upwards , thats what happen with mine.


I've had this happen once or twice with the FK1. I've never had a mouse in my entire life that didn't do this once in a while.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> So after using the mouse regularly for the past few days, it's definitely unusable if you use the scroll wheel for important actions. I use it for targeting my teammates in WoW arena, and I'm constantly getting mis-targets because the wheel will either register a scroll by itself or won't register a scroll I initiate. I'll RMA it, but I doubt a new one will do anything unless they actually fixed it in a newer batch.


I don't think they send you a brand new one. They probably just fix the one you send in. And I'm still waiting to hear back for my RMA, been over a week now.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> FK1's got a fat booty like the WMO. It definitely fills up the base of my palm.


That isn't true. The WMO definitely fills out more as it is higher and the hill is placed a bit differently.
I have them side by side here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> I don't know how to characterize my grip, but only my fingertips and bottom of my palm contact the mouse. My wrist rests on the mouse pad. I feel like I have average sized hands for a 6'1" guy.


That's a claw grip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> Clicks are no stiffer than my FK.


Not stiffer for me too, feels the same.
BUT, if one purely claw grips the FK1 the fingers are a bit far to the middle of the mouse and therefore the shell is harder to press down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> Even though the FK and FK1 have really low-profile mouse feet, the bottom of the mouse hull never scrapes against the glass. Works great with my red HIEN MID too.


I'm afraid that this state won't last very long.
But I have no problem using it on my Hien or other pads either.
The G-TF pads were bad though, the harder the pads were the more apparent the scratching was.


----------



## duox

Is tthis thing not sold out anywhere? I ordered one but ts got a ually sips in one to tree months notice lol.


----------



## cheeselol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> That isn't true. The WMO definitely fills out more as it is higher and the hill is placed a bit differently.


It's got a rear swell that's like the WMO, not identical to. It's a good way to describe one of the FK1's key departures from the FK. The mouse feels like somebody took a WMO and sliced of the bottom millimeter.


----------



## Ahnnn

Here's a video showing my FK1 RMB grinding against the middle compared to the LMB which has some spacing when fully depressed , RMB feels a lot different compared to the LMB because of that.


----------



## Aventadoor

My FK1 have same problem


----------



## Maximillion

I'm pretty glad I cancelled my FK1 and ordered a KPM instead. I still see the potential for what a properly constructed FK1 can be, but for now I'm staying clear. These issues are getting ridiculous...


----------



## Ahnnn

Oh btw , I have contacted my local distro for Zowie , they accepted that I can get a RMA once I sent for them for inspection , that video is only showing them that it's true. But then again , I hate going thru the troubles just to get something fixed , shipping and so on


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> My FK1 have same problem


Did you notice it just after you got it , or after the video that i showed?
Quote:


> I'm pretty glad I cancelled my FK1 and ordered a KPM instead. I still see the potential for what a properly constructed FK1 can be, but for now I'm staying clear. These issues are getting ridiculous...


The FK1 is still a great mouse though , I have no complaints , except for of course the 2 issues that i have , scroll up and the RMB. Doesn't really bother me that much , but it's still there and you can feel it , once it's fixed I can fully recommend it to my FPS buddies , lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

I have noticed it was some resistence from it touching the shell before the video yeah.


----------



## DivineDark

I checked both of mine, and neither of them have the problem.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I checked both of mine, and neither of them have the problem.


Lucky you!








Feels weird trying to scope with a sniper in csgo lol.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels weird trying to scope with a sniper in csgo lol.


If you're not going to RMA the mouse, then you can employ the fix that some, including myself, used for the AM having touching MB1 and MB2. Go get a very thin fingernail file and slide it between the button and the thing it's rubbing against. Then, cycle the button over and over again against the file, or actively move the file back and forth and it'll remove enough plastic to keep the buttons from rubbing. Cycling the button will keep the center piece from getting scratched by the board. Moving the whole file will get the job done quicker, but run the greater chance of uglying up your mouse.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> If you're not going to RMA the mouse, then you can employ the fix that some, including myself, used for the AM having touching MB1 and MB2. Go get a very thin fingernail file and slide it between the button and the thing it's rubbing against. Then, cycle the button over and over again against the file, or actively move the file back and forth and it'll remove enough plastic to keep the buttons from rubbing. Cycling the button will keep the center piece from getting scratched by the board. Moving the whole file will get the job done quicker, but run the greater chance of uglying up your mouse.


I did think about doing that too , but wow , you explained a lot more than i know of what i should do , thanks. I assume afteer doing this there will be no more warranty right?


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I did think about doing that too , but wow , you explained a lot more than i know of what i should do , thanks. I assume afteer doing this there will be no more warranty right?


imo, it would be ridiculous if they said this would void the warranty.
you filing down the part where the button scratches would be as bad as a scratched mouse bottom part because of the thin and nearly non existent feet they put on their mice.

but i didnt want to say that you should do it.
i would send it back and get another mouse or wait until zowie get their **** together and maybe stop producing such faulty mice.

/rant

edit: DivineDarks solution to fix this issue is very good though. =)


----------



## OC350z

Does anybody notice their fk1 shell starting to warp? Has it affect your delay in registering button presses?


----------



## Reqkz

I just ordered this mouse, really excited to finally try it out. This is also my THIRD mouse this year lol. Hopefully this will last me a long time.

Also, if anyone in Canada wants to get this mouse I ordered mine from canadacomputers.com, they have a decent amount in stock.


----------



## gene-z

How are people requesting their RMA? I still haven't even gotten acknowledgement of sending in my request. Funny thing is, I tweeted them about the RMA and they won't respond, but when I tweeted them about when I could buy, they responded within a couple hours.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How are people requesting their RMA? I still haven't even gotten acknowledgement of sending in my request. Funny thing is, I tweeted them about the RMA and they won't respond, but when I tweeted them about when I could buy, they responded within a couple hours.


I got mine from the distro for Asia , they respond quite fast , almost all my enquiries were responded within a day , they also accepted to replace my FK1 once they get stock next week , but then again , I hate the troubles of shipping stuffs


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I got mine from the distro for Asia , they respond quite fast , almost all my enquiries were responded within a day , they also accepted to replace my FK1 once they get stock next week , but then again , I hate the troubles of shipping stuffs


Where did you contact them?

Also, shipping is easy for small stuff. Just schedule a free pickup online and leave it at your doorstep.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Where did you contact them?
> 
> Also, shipping is easy for small stuff. Just schedule a free pickup online and leave it at your doorstep.


From their Facebook page.


----------



## cKwok

omg thanks so much! Canadacomupters has been out of stock online for a long time so I ordered from Amazon but it said shipping times were 1-3 months


----------



## Ricey20

Got mine yesterday, doesn't have the button issue but has the scroll wheel issue. New batch from Amazon too


----------



## seraph1

What's the verdict of this mouse in combination with the G-TF Speed on higher DPI steps (1600/3200)? Is there any jitter or complaints?

And how can I avoid getting a faulty / 1st batch mouse? I'm in Germany if that matters, most likely gonna get it off caseking.de


----------



## tensionz

Heard great things about this mouse!


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph1*
> 
> What's the verdict of this mouse in combination with the G-TF Speed on higher DPI steps (1600/3200)? Is there any jitter or complaints?
> 
> And how can I avoid getting a faulty / 1st batch mouse? I'm in Germany if that matters, most likely gonna get it off caseking.de


I think you wont get a mouse from the first batch. The fk1 there was sold out very often, so they seem to get new batches everytime.

I just got unlucky and got 2 fk1 with a faulty click sound making mwheel in row (if my 3rd one will have this issue too im done with zowie mice). My friend has no issues with his fk1. He got it from caseking too, like me.

Also, both the 2 FK1s i had and the one my friend has, have not the lens rattle issue which was only in first batches i believe.


----------



## Reqkz

I just got mine today. I have to say it's significantly smaller than I expected. And I don't know if it's just my hands/fingers but the right side of the mouse seems more depressed than the left side.


----------



## OC350z

Superbiiz just got a new batch in stock today.


----------



## duox

im patiently waiting for amazon to get stock. I like amazons customer support so im waiting it out.


----------



## ajx

Hi
I ordered Avior 7000 but having an issue with, right click does differ noticeably from left right...
I can return it and order again another Avior 7000 but i would try FK1
Because it wasnt perfect with Avior 7000
I have little complaints but a just little
- side buttons are too soft, way too soft. I might press them by accident (it happens for the right side buttons but it doesnt bother me at all because its off)
- shape, i think i m fingertip hand grip style, my wrist doesnt touch the bottom of shell but the middle of my hand does, my click zone is near to the scroll-wheel.
well, i still need to get used to grip with such mouse because my former mouse is completely the opposite by far (G700, wireless, many side buttons, large mice, heavy, bombed shell... lol)
I would give 8,5/10 imo which its great but not perfect due to the softness of side buttons, the flatness / lack of curve shape
But i very liked the many settings from driver software, the scroll-wheel, the coating aspect, very smooth indeed
My complaint doesnt refer about sensor quality or flaws (except for the right click sound which i suspect something fishy)
But from video and pictures, i believe FK1 has by a slight edge, better ergonomic shape for my hand grip style (medium size hand), i must like harder and stiffer click, actually, it would help me:
- I spam too much, while 3 fire bullets would be enough, i could wast a full reload lol (Left 4 Dead 2)
Knowing the fact some FK1 having real issue with scroll-wheel, is there a chance to get a FK1 without this issue
If you can compare scroll-wheel softness/stiffness?
Is it stiffer or softer than Mionix Aivor 7000 (Sensei Raw, if it s as stiff as Sensei Raw, i would probably leave this mouse away lol)
I m fairly tempted to try FK1 but too many encountered issue about SC


----------



## ramraze

Fk1 has a stiffer scrollwheel than the Avior 7k, but rather tactile than stiff. A bit like Huanos vs Omron. Fk1 also feels quite flat, so palm gripping feels different. Avior feels way bigger, though.
My right click on the fk1 makes a slight squeak but it is not an issue, it's not a big deal imo. Usually logitech and Mionix have the best build qualities.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Hi
> I ordered Avior 7000 but having an issue with, right click does differ noticeably from left right...
> I can return it and order again another Avior 7000 but i would try FK1
> Because it wasnt perfect with Avior 7000
> I have little complaints but a just little
> - side buttons are too soft, way too soft. I might press them by accident (it happens for the right side buttons but it doesnt bother me at all because its off)
> - shape, i think i m fingertip hand grip style, my wrist doesnt touch the bottom of shell but the middle of my hand does, my click zone is near to the scroll-wheel.
> well, i still need to get used to grip with such mouse because my former mouse is completely the opposite by far (G700, wireless, many side buttons, large mice, heavy, bombed shell... lol)
> I would give 8,5/10 imo which its great but not perfect due to the softness of side buttons, the flatness / lack of curve shape
> But i very liked the many settings from driver software, the scroll-wheel, the coating aspect, very smooth indeed
> My complaint doesnt refer about sensor quality or flaws (except for the right click sound which i suspect something fishy)
> But from video and pictures, i believe FK1 has by a slight edge, better ergonomic shape for my hand grip style (medium size hand), i must like harder and stiffer click, actually, it would help me:
> - I spam too much, while 3 fire bullets would be enough, i could wast a full reload lol (Left 4 Dead 2)
> Knowing the fact some FK1 having real issue with scroll-wheel, is there a chance to get a FK1 without this issue
> If you can compare scroll-wheel softness/stiffness?
> Is it stiffer or softer than Mionix Aivor 7000 (Sensei Raw, if it s as stiff as Sensei Raw, i would probably leave this mouse away lol)
> I m fairly tempted to try FK1 but too many encountered issue about SC


I think a lot of issues were on the first batch so you might still want to give the FK1 a try. I would return and get a replacement for the Avior if you think that shape could work for you. I may be a big Mionix fan but there's just no guarantee right now on the FK1's quality control either, and it seems more and more people are having this switch mismatch issue on the Avior too. I never had the problem on my unit. It could be that a bad batch of Aviors is floating around.


----------



## ajx

I think Avior's optimizations give a slight edge for Avior over Zowie?
Supposing you play with 400 dpi on game and back to the desktop, you need more DPI, might be annoying to always switch DPI manually while on Avior, DPI switch buttons make it way easier?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I think Avior's optimizations give a slight edge for Avior over Zowie?
> Supposing you play with 400 dpi on game and back to the desktop, you need more DPI, might be annoying to always switch DPI manually while on Avior, DPI switch buttons make it way easier?


At the same time, the FK1 is more nimble because it is lighter, and not having to ever install software is a big plus for some people as well.


----------



## duox

Amazon got another shipment apparently, be able to check mine out next weekend.


----------



## Reqkz

Damn, it's only been about 3 days since I got this mouse and the mouse feet are already pretty worn.


----------



## gene-z

Two weeks now, still no e-mail response, lol. Contacted them on facebook and they responded within 2 hours asking which e-mail I used for the RMA form, I replied and haven't heard anything for nearly 5 days now. This is my first and last Zowie product, and I'm surprised people are still buying it with so many complaints of issues with the scroll wheel and other shell complaints. I wouldn't expect it to be fixed in newer versions either. Do a Google searches and the scroll wheel flaws goes back years and years with the same and different models.

The one time I did have a problem with a Logitech mouse, I called them up and had a free replacement mouse in the mail the next day and took me a total of 10 minutes on the phone and to fax the proof of purchase. This social media, submitting online forms, e-mail contact, etc... feels so outdated and slow. At least send me an e-mail or message that something is being done? I have no idea what is going on, not even a confirmation e-mail they've gotten my request.

Not worth the headache. I will be going back to Logitech when it's time for a new mouse.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Two weeks now, still no e-mail response, lol. Contacted them on facebook and they responded within 2 hours asking which e-mail I used for the RMA form, I replied and haven't heard anything for nearly 5 days now. This is my first and last Zowie product, and I'm surprised people are still buying it with so many complaints of issues with the scroll wheel and other shell complaints. I wouldn't expect it to be fixed in newer versions either. Do a Google searches and the scroll wheel flaws goes back years and years with the same and different models.
> 
> The one time I did have a problem with a Logitech mouse, I called them up and had a free replacement mouse in the mail the next day and took me a total of 10 minutes on the phone and to fax the proof of purchase. This social media, submitting online forms, e-mail contact, etc... feels so outdated and slow. At least send me an e-mail or message that something is being done? I have no idea what is going on, not even a confirmation e-mail they've gotten my request.
> 
> Not worth the headache. I will be going back to Logitech when it's time for a new mouse.


Just curious: which continent are you located in? I had one RMA with Zowie (I'm in Germany) and it went rather well, response within 3 days, update why it took longer to replace (were waiting for a new batch of FKs back then) etc. So maybe it's a regional flaw?
Anyway this should not happen ever, so I can understand your frustration.


----------



## Ickz

It's been over a week and I haven't gotten a response from Zowie regarding a RMA due to the scroll up issue. Pretty horrible support. Luckily I just got a g402 and I'm pretty happy with it. Maybe I'll try them again when the next FK refresh is released.


----------



## MalGanis2

Zowie quality check seems to be quite poor. You can see so many people complaining about faulty mice in this thread and my experience so far is 2 FK (13 & 14) both RMA'ed. I wouldn't go with Zowie again but the FK is the most comfortable mouse I've ever tried and that's my reason to keep trying







.


----------



## povohat

People like me who own 5 Zowie mice and had zero problems generally don't make a big deal about it on forums


----------



## Vorsplummi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> People like me who own 5 Zowie mice and had zero problems generally don't make a big deal about it on forums


I have owned two Zowie mouse and one of them was faulty. Not a really big sample but then again I have five different Logitech mouse which are all in perfect condition.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I did that the wheel spun easier, but a bug with scrolling up still have


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> People like me who own 5 Zowie mice and had zero problems generally don't make a big deal about it on forums


^this and zowie doesn't have the same manufacturing capacity than the big players in the mouse industry, so i guess its not surprising to encounter some quality defects


----------



## Ickz

There's still no excuse for their support not responding after a week+.


----------



## bobsaget

Sure. I was talking about the quality of their products (which I have nothing to say about and against personnaly), not the reactivity and professionalism of their support.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Just curious: which continent are you located in? I had one RMA with Zowie (I'm in Germany) and it went rather well, response within 3 days, update why it took longer to replace (were waiting for a new batch of FKs back then) etc. So maybe it's a regional flaw?
> Anyway this should not happen ever, so I can understand your frustration.


I am located in the USA.


----------



## exousia

Having an RMA issue is not the same as making a general support request and probably doesn't receive the same attention. One thing they don't do that a lot of companies do, is when you submit your inquiry, you don't receive an automated email that they received your request.

I submitted an inquiry a few months ago and never received a response. WTH? Unprofessional company.

I'm a bit disappointed at the lack of documentation (none, except the box text) that come's with the mouse. There is NOTHING that tell's you how to switch refresh rates. After some online searching, I found the info from a review of the original FK. It looks like they switched the button's for changing polling on the FK1. Front left button held down while plugging in renders the 500hz (nice and stable) over the stock 1000.

Bottom line, great mouse so far, but their support is definitely lackluster.

Took some shots comparing to the old FK. The grip is a nice improvement.


----------



## Reqkz

They give you all the instructions on the box.


----------



## OC350z

Got mine today! Zero issues with it. Best mouse ever!


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> They give you all the instructions on the box.


Indeed. Everything is explained on the box except for LOD.


----------



## Ickz

Ordered another one since Amazon was back in stock - maybe I'll get a good one. Playing the good ol mouse lotto!


----------



## Reqkz

RIP Mousefeet. Does anyone know where I can get more mousefeet for the FK1? Much appreciated.

Edit: I really shouldn't have put this post here. Sorry.


----------



## PUKED

Takasta's on ebay, or MS-3 hyperglides.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> RIP Mousefeet. Does anyone know where I can get more mousefeet for the FK1? Much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I really shouldn't have put this post here. Sorry.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111017250977?var=410167948960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Just install 4 right on top of the zowie fk1 original feet. With the option to adjust lod to max you will be fine. Will take some time to get to you. Got my order within 2 weeks.


----------



## cKwok

My order finally shipped just now...and estimated shipping time is Tomorrow what? Is it possible for a package to come from Ontario to British Columbia in 1 full day of transit....I didn't even choose express shipping or anything.

Anyways I can't wait to test this mouse! I have a zowie ec2 evo CL atm and feel its tiny faults at 450dpi when using micro movements. Also many times I swipe faster than it can track. I'll post up some pictures once I get it and do a small review!


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if the sn FK201X14051002466 is from a recent batch?

I wanna make sure I wont have the described issues in this topic.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Ordered another one since Amazon was back in stock - maybe I'll get a good one. Playing the good ol mouse lotto!


Hehe, same here. Ordered my 3rd one now but have to wait like a month for the new batch. I hope i get a proper one this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111017250977?var=410167948960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Just install 4 right on top of the zowie fk1 original feet. With the option to adjust lod to max you will be fine. Will take some time to get to you. Got my order within 2 weeks.


Yea, i would also suggest that. I had 4 steelseries ms glides on top of the original feet and used the "original LOD mode" (highest LOD) and it was perfect. The cloth pad lod mode worked too without any problems, it was just a little too low for me.
The glide was also much, much better on qck+. Had to increase my sens in cs from 2.3 to 2.45 @400 though. (So the dpi on the 400dpi step was more around 375dpi after adding the glides i think) But i had no tracking issues or lower PCS or something like that.

Btw does anybody have a clue how thick the ms glides from steelseries are?


----------



## justyourimage

Has anyone ever dissected the Zowie FK1 for it 's shell - as in merged another interior into it?

It 's almost THE perfect shape but for the sake of it I can't stand that sensor being
dumbed down when one of it 's new main features is native DPI-Steps at 50 each.









I'm thinking about getting one just for the above purpose ... (don't kill me







)


----------



## lookitdisnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Has anyone ever dissected the Zowie FK1 for it 's shell - as in merged another interior into it?
> 
> It 's almost THE perfect shape but for the sake of it I can't stand that sensor being
> dumbed down when one of it 's new main features is native DPI-Steps at 50 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one just for the above purpose ... (don't kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Seems much simpler to adjust your in game sens


----------



## bond10

Does the coating attract fingerprints, oil, or dirt?


----------



## shatterboxd3

How is the coating compared to the EC1 Evo's? the EC1 feels slippery to me until my hands really warm up but I read that the FK1 feels more like the WMO did with the hard plastic textured shell?


----------



## Sencha

I couldnt grip the FK14/orginal at all due to dry hands.......FK1 is not a problem though for me. In fact I prefer it to gloss


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I couldnt grip the FK14/orginal at all due to dry hands.......FK1 is not a problem though for me. In fact I prefer it to gloss


Glossy is by far the best surface for me as well with dry hands. But I think the coating on FK14 is way better than the coating on FK1. It's not grippy and it doesn't feel good to touch imo. Somewhat like DA 4G coating, but a tiny bit more rubber feel. One of the reasons I recently switched back to my FK14.


----------



## Dasher

@bond10
Not as bad as FK14, but yes, fingerprints & etc are visible, especially if you have sweaty/oily hands.

Anyway:
I pretty disappointed with the Zowie FK mice...
Quality assurance seems to be really bad at ZowieGear, the same with the customer-communication/support, since none of my emails to ZowieGear were answered.
Thank god I'm located in Germany and could quickly get replacements through caseking.de.
RMAing directly through ZowieGear would be probably a nightmare...

First,
ALL of my Zowie mice (2xFK14 and 1xFK1) have problems with scrolling up:
Often Scrolling up with the wheel just doesn't register at all (especially if you scroll slowly), but scrolling down seems to work fine (I saw that many people have this problem.)
How the f* did it went unnoticed?
Competitive gaming mouse my ass.

Now my experience with ZowieGear mice:
- My 1st Zowie FK14 mouse had problem with left mouse button. The button didn't always work and when it did, the clicking sounded really weird (tincan sound).

- My 2nd replacement FK14 mouse still had the tin can sound on Left-Click (though not as bad as the 1st), but at least all clicks registered. But after 3 weeks of usage the rubber coating on the back of the mouse started to peel off (known issue with old coating used by zowie), so i decided to RMA it agian.

- Now Im on my 3rd replacement mouse, this time its FK1.
Now this mouse just randomly stops working sometimes for 1-2 seconds and then it starts working again (can happen once in 5 mins, sometimes it happens more often).
You can forget playing competitive games with this crap.

I'm pretty much done with Zowie Gear at this point. While the form and weight of the mouse are great, the tech inside seem to be very cheap and untested crap.
Anyways, can some recommend me a good gaming mouse with low LOD? (price doesnt matter, as long the mouse works good)

Edit:
Fixed the problem with FK1 by using cheap 3€ usb2.0-Hub adapter.
Zowie FK1 -> USB-Hub -> PC-Mainboard.
The issue is clearly on zowie side, since all my other usb-gadgets (mice, keyboards & etc) work as expected when plugged directly into motherboard (ASUS ROG Maximus VI Extreme motherboard).


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Hehe, same here. Ordered my 3rd one now but have to wait like a month for the new batch. I hope i get a proper one this time.


I wouldn't hope too much for a new batch from Zowie if they didn't announce it on their page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Glossy is by far the best surface for me as well with dry hands. But I think the coating on FK14 is way better than the coating on FK1. It's not grippy and it doesn't feel good to touch imo. Somewhat like DA 4G coating, but a tiny bit more rubber feel. One of the reasons I recently switched back to my FK14.


You're the first I hear from that prefers the dirty oily coating over the grainier one.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Has anyone ever dissected the Zowie FK1 for it 's shell - as in merged another interior into it?
> 
> It 's almost THE perfect shape but for the sake of it I can't stand that sensor being
> dumbed down when one of it 's new main features is native DPI-Steps at 50 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one just for the above purpose ... (don't kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


And why would you need the more granular CPI steps?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> @bond10
> Not as bad as FK14, but yes, fingerprints & etc are visible, especially if you have sweaty/oily hands.
> 
> Anyway:
> I pretty disappointed with the Zowie FK mice... Quality assurance seems to be really bad at ZowieGear, same with the customer communication.
> 
> First,
> ALL of my Zowie mice (2xFK14 and 1xFK1) had problems with scrolling up:
> often Scrolling up with the wheel just doesn't register at all (especially if you scroll slowly), but scrolling down works always fine.
> While browsing through various forums I read that many people have this problem. How the f did it went unnoticed?
> Competitive gaming mouse my ass.
> 
> Now my experience with ZowieGear mice:
> - My 1st Zowie FK14 mouse had problem with left mouse button. It didn't always work and clicking sounded really weird (tincan sound).
> - My 2nd replacement FK14 mouse still had the tin can sound (not as bad as the 1st) while left clicking, but at least it worked. But after 3 weeks of use the rubber coating started to peel off and i decided to RMA it.
> - Now Im on my 3rd replacement mouse, this time its FK1. This mouse just stops working sometimes for a 1-2 seconds and then it works again (can happen once in 5 mins, sometimes it happens more often). You can forget playing competitive games with this ****.
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Zowie Gear at this point. While the form and weight of the mouse are great, the tech seem to be a cheap and untested crap.
> Can some recommend me a good gaming mouse with low LOD? (price doesnt matter, as long the mouse works good)


I've had the same problem as you with the FK1, I've discovered that's my USB 2.0 ports is the problem. It works perfect in the USB 3.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I wouldn't hope too much for a new batch from Zowie if they didn't announce it on their page.
> You're the first I hear from that prefers the dirty oily coating over the grainier one.


Well, mine doesn't feel oily at least. But it feels way closer to a glossy, smooth and good grip. Glossy kind off stick to my skin, barely need to use force to lift glossy mice. FK1 is very slippery for me however.


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I've had the same problem as you with the FK1, I've discovered that's my USB 2.0 ports is the problem. It works perfect in the USB 3.0.


It is/was connected to USB 3.0 port all the time (ASUS ROG Maximus VI Extreme motherboard) and i still have problems.
But thanks for confirming the issue. Looks like ZowieGear screwed this one up badly :/

Edit:
Fixed the issue with ZowieFk1 by using cheap 2.0 USB-Hubs.
Zowie FK1 -> USB-HUB -> PC


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> It is/was connected to USB 3.0 port all the time (ASUS ROG Maximus VI Extreme motherboard) and i still have problems.
> But thanks for confirming the issue. Looks like ZowieGear screwed this one up badly :/


Hmm wierd. Tried your USB 2.0?


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Hmm wierd. Tried your USB 2.0?


lol Just tried, but the issue persists...
All my older mice i own (1xrazer, 2xlogitech) work just fine.

Now i regret replacing my FK14 mouse.
Rubber peeling issue was bad and i did die a few times while gaming, because the scrolling-up wasn't registering on weapon switch, but at least the mouse did somewhat "work"...
There is so much hype over zowie FK mice, but in reality the product feels like its still in beta-testing phase.

Anyway can someone recommend a good mouse with low LOD?

Edit:
Fixed the issue with ZowieFk1 by using cheap 2.0 USB-Hubs.
Zowie FK1 -> USB-HUB -> PC


----------



## turnschuh

Kone pure military maybe?
Saw it on caseking last time for like 67€

edit:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Eingabegeraete/Maeuse/Maeuse-Roccat/ROCCAT-Kone-Pure-Optical-Gaming-Maus-Naval-Storm::27762.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Eingabegeraete/Maeuse/Maeuse-Roccat/ROCCAT-Kone-Pure-Optical-Gaming-Maus-Camo-Charge::27761.html
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Kone-Gaming-Naval-Storm/dp/B00KLVN2YO


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I wouldn't hope too much for a new batch from Zowie if they didn't announce it on their page.


Oh, i meant the new shipment from zowie.
Either way. Its def my last try.
Dont disappoint me zowie!


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Kone pure military maybe?
> Saw it on caseking last time for like 67€


Thanks, ill check it out.


----------



## gene-z

Finally got a response from their support. They require you pay returning shipping to their CA location and send out a brand new one according to the support.

For those asking about the coating/material, this is my experience:

After using it over two weeks, the surface is absolutely gross on this thing. I don't know if my hand doesn't like the material or what, but my hand leaves sweat spots after only about 10 mins of my hand resting on it using a half palm grip. I don't know why, but the right click gets it far worse than the left click. The sides also get a bit persperated, but not as bad as the top. It's so gross when you readjust your fingers and feel these wet and oily patches. I'm very OCD and have to constantly wipe it down.

My temperature is usually very comfortable also, around 80f with low humidity. The top material/coating on the G700 is far superior. I'll see if I can get some compassion photos of the material after an hour of use later tonight.


----------



## onlyjjp

I just wanted to give everyone my review and thoughts on this mouse. I've had my mouse for roughly two weeks now which I believe was from the second batch shipped out by Zowie.

*PROS:*
-Sensor and tracking is amazing.
-No software needed.
-The clicks were a bit hard at first, but you do get used to them after a week or so. I actually prefer this switch now.
*SO-SO:*
-Mine does have the problem when sometimes I scroll-up it doesn't register. I can see this as an issue for people who use the MWHEELUP scroll for various tasks, but for me isn't a big deal.
-They could have done a better job of applying a thicker coat of paint on the Zowie logo as I can pretty much see through the yellow making it look gold(mix of yellow paint and the black plastic shell).
-The coating of the FK1 definitely has a grainy feel to it. Also, it does leave visible fingerprint/oil marks. This may or may not be an issue for people who simply don't care for the aesthetic or feeling of their mice. If your hands tend to sweat a lot from gaming or just in general, I would look towards the Logitech G-series as they have a hydrophobic coating which masks the fingerprints and oil marks. I've been wiping down my mouse every night with a microfiber towel just so I don't leave permanent fingerprint marks on it.
*CONS:*
-Mouse feet. Did Zowie even consider to check the non-existent mouse feet attached to the FK1? I was literally scraping the bottom plastic housing on my cloth mousepad when I first tested the mouse. I had to put the extra mouse feet supplied on top of the original to produce a smooth swipe on my mousepad. Instead of providing us with an extra pair of mouse feet, Zowie should just incorporate it to the original mouse feet to make it thicker.

All in all I do like the FK1 and is my current go-to mouse. If they could just make some minor adjustments in their future FK-series, I would consider it to be perfect.


----------



## DivineDark

I have the problem with the scroll wheel, but it has happened to me with every Zowie mouse I've owned. I'm assuming it has to do with the optical reader in the wheel. In order to get it to actuate every single time, I have to be very deliberate with my scrolls.There seems to be a threshold where if you are soft with your wheel movements, it won't register. It happens to me on soft or slow scrolls quite often, but if I move the wheel to the end of the notch, it registers.


----------



## PUKED

Has anyone tried swapping in the old 16 step scroll wheel?

Both of the FK1s I've had always miss the first scroll up or down, it's killing me.

edit: nope, doesn't work.


----------



## Ahnnn

I have friends who (I've tempted) have gotten the newer batches of FK1's , both seem to not have any of the issues that most of us have. But then again , they've just gotten the mouse for a few days only , might not have experience the scroll wheel up issue. Loose lens and RMB grinding against the middle don't seem to have on theirs


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I have friends who (I've tempted) have gotten the newer batches of FK1's , both seem to not have any of the issues that most of us have. But then again , they've just gotten the mouse for a few days only , might not have experience the scroll wheel up issue. Loose lens and RMB grinding against the middle don't seem to have on theirs


I got mine from the second wave of Amazon US FK1's, and the scroll wheel still misses. That was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## turnschuh

dumb question but is zowie even aware of how many people have issues with the scroll wheel?
what are their plans to fix it? (if they even consider it) seriously...


----------



## PUKED

Mine's from the latest batch, and the scroll wheel's still bad.

Seems like they changed the coating though, it's smooth like the original FK instead of grainy. The grip feels a lot better.


----------



## detto87

More like 2014 FK or like the original FK?

Still questionable move. I hope those coating differences aren't a result of their quality checks.


----------



## gene-z

Mine is smooth also, and I got it a few weeks back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> dumb question but is zowie even aware of how many people have issues with the scroll wheel?
> what are their plans to fix it? (if they even consider it) seriously...


I asked during my RMA e-mail if they addressed the scroll wheel issue, and here is the reply:

"It not a issue that affects all products, your's is likely an individual case."

As for the coating, I wonder if that hydrophobic coating onlyjjp mentioned comes in a spray on form? Would be very easy to throw a coat of some type of spray on this.


----------



## detto87

The wheel bug didn't occur to me yet again.
WIth that I mean: It didn't scroll by itself again as of yet.
But I still had it misbehaving a bit when scrolling (feels kinda delayed).


----------



## Liv-Z

I use mice in my left hand, but still have the left mouse button set as the primary.

Would I be able to use the thumb buttons on the FK1 with these settings (left button primary with right thumb buttons)? Or do the buttons on the "unused" side get disabled?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liv-Z*
> 
> I use mice in my left hand, but still have the left mouse button set as the primary.
> 
> Would I be able to use the thumb buttons on the FK1 with these settings (left button primary with right thumb buttons)? Or do the buttons on the "unused" side get disabled?


They are disabled and afaik there is no way to activate them unless you switch the setup, but then the main buttons switch too. I never tried it myself, so maybe there are workarounds.


----------



## Maximillion

Finally received my FK1 after much internal debate over whether to get it. Now I'm no expert, and have nowhere near the knowledge of some of the guys here, but I can honestly state that this mouse exceeded my expectations (which was pretty high due to the hype it's received + my experience with its competitors) and is now my daily driver.

I've tried nearly all of the 3310 mice (Rival, Naos, Avior, KPM) and even the G502...this mouse takes the crown over all of them for me.

-Rival: Love the IME3.0 shape...but the soggy clicks, scroll wheel and side-grips bug me. I didn't return it though as I had it for awhile before I got a chance to try other mice.

-Naos: Still the most comfortable mouse I've ever held, but the shape (and slippery coating) made it hard to grip for swipes. My experience with it makes me extremely excited for the Caster.

-Avior: Side buttons.

-KPM: It really hurt to let this one go. Excellent build quality. Suburb clicks and scroll wheel, but something about the shape just didn't agree with me. A bit too small, at least for that particular form-factor. I will be trying out the XTD Optical if it's ever released in the US for a price that isn't triple digits.

-G502: Weight and the scroll wheel issues aside, this mouse is a modern work of art. But like so many others here, those flaws kept it from being something I was comfortable using on a consistent basis. Honestly I probably could've gotten used to it, though.

I have a FK'14 (part of the reason I wasn't in a major hurry to get this mouse) and tbh I didn't think the size increase of the FK1 would mean much, I was wrong. It fits may hand like a glove. It's everything "ergonomic" mice attempt to be in that regard. And the thing is, unlike so many mice out there, it can be _comfortably_ held in any grip-style. I don't have to hold it a certain way because the design of the mouse forces me to do so. For comparison, it's kind of like a mattress...I don't want one that's only comfortable when I rest on my side, or one that's only comfortable when sitting up and reading, I want a comfortable mattress.

The weight of the FK1 is great, the shape is supurb, the driverless dpi steps hit all the sweet spots, and Zowie's LOD for their mice has literally spoiled me. I've also noticed the switches aren't quite as loud as on my FK'14 (which is a good thing) which I guess is due to it being a different casing.

I've stated on this forum that I'd love a G100s with side-buttons and an updated sensor. This is the closest to that I've experienced. The coating on the FK1 is a nice improvement, but Logitech's hydrophobic coating is still the best on the market in that regard imo (and that's coming from a guy with dry hands).

I know I'm kinda late to the party but I thought I'd share my experience. I should've had this mouse weeks ago, would've saved me a lot of trouble and RMAs. I'm still gonna end up trying the G402 in the near future for curiosity-sake. That being said, the FK1 is the first mouse I've purchased this year that isn't in any danger of being returned. All in all, I can say it was worth the wait.


----------



## ronal

Does the FK1 work well with the Corsair MM400 mousepad?


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> They are disabled and afaik there is no way to activate them unless you switch the setup, but then the main buttons switch too. I never tried it myself, so maybe there are workarounds.


You can invert left and right buttons on the properties of the mouse from the control panel (assuming you use Windows).


----------



## Liv-Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzbe*
> 
> You can invert left and right buttons on the properties of the mouse from the control panel (assuming you use Windows).


When you invert the buttons through windows, do the thumb buttons automatically switch sides as well, or are they separately controlled?


----------



## duox

Well mine arrived, sometimes it doesnt recognize up scrolls but ts good otherwise. Ill stick with it until the sensor logitechs using now is in a reasonably designed mouse lol


----------



## Azmath

Paid 80 euros for this mice on the zowie shop before observing they don't have it in shop. That's not a problem, but the store support not answering emails ... that sucks. Now this week will get in stock at the stores in Romania and this completely useless support won't cancel my order ... I wonder how they strive for perfection.


----------



## ajx

Possibly FK1 better for hybrid palm/claw?
I need to go sighlty toward fingertip hand grip to hold my Avior 7000 without pressing accidentally thumb buttons


----------



## turnschuh

the FK1 works pretty much with all grips.

@ajx
my ring finger laid flat on the right two side buttons most of the time but there was no way i could accidentally press them.
(i really had to press the finger really hard against them to activate them intentionally.)
also i didnt really feel the side buttons, they are not really far out like on other mice.
zowie has the perfect solution for a 2 side button ambi mouse imo.
its really like they are not there at all.


----------



## duhizy

How long do you guys think it'll take b4 they're through with the bad batch that has the mouse wheel issue, not ordering with the looming possibility
of sadness.


----------



## Axaion

That depends entirely on where you order it, if its from a local shop (or e-shop in your country) they would first need to get rid of their current supply

If youre in EU, you can help them by doing so, by ordering the mouse, and make an RMA, which they have to pay, till you get a working one


----------



## Ickz

Got my second FK1 from Amazon today. The wheel feels completely different from my first. Notches are more subtle and the wheel feels harder to scroll. I don't like it at all - worst of all, the scroll up issue still persists. Sigh.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got my second FK1 from Amazon today. The wheel feels completely different from my first. Notches are more subtle and the wheel feels harder to scroll. I don't like it at all - worst of all, the scroll up issue still persists. Sigh.


That sucks :/

I really should have tested my 2 FK1's i had and the one my friend got for this issue.
But it seems like 9/10 people who own the FK1 have issues with the mwheelup, so i dont think they can fix this anytime soon.

What are you going to do now?


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> That sucks :/
> 
> I really should have tested my 2 FK1's i had and the one my friend got for this issue.
> But it seems like 9/10 people who own the FK1 have issues with the mwheelup, so i dont think they can fix this anytime soon.
> 
> What are you going to do now?


After playing with the new one for a while, I think the wheel might be slightly better than my original - just because of the fact it takes more force to scroll, so you're less likely do to a soft scroll up that triggers a false scroll... or something. I dunno. I'll be keeping one of my FKs just because I'm in love with the shape and weight of it, just dunno which yet.


----------



## turnschuh

Out of coincidence i just received my 3rd FK1 now, even though the shop i bought it from said on the page its available in around 20 days. Strange.
Anyways, i pulled it out of the box. First thing i noticed the right click was harder to press than the left click and was a lot louder.
(I know that the click sound differ from M1 to M2 but not that it was that much louder...)

Then, i scrolled down the mwheel. It does the fking clicking and rattling noise AGAIN.
The 3rd fking FK1 in row! Even mwheel up makes just a more annoying sound now. GREAT.

I didnt even plug it in to the PC. It went straight up into the box again. WOW.

I really could live with slow mwheelup scrolls not registering, stiffer buttons, higher button latency, ridiculous thin feet, up warping buttons and all the other flaws.
I mean i had my reasons why i still insisted in getting a replacement after the 2nd faulty FK instead of a refund. But this...

If anybody is interested, I can upload videos of my 2nd FK1 and the last one i just made.

Seriously: F****** YOU ZOWIE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> After playing with the new one for a while, I think the wheel might be slightly better than my original - just because of the fact it takes more force to scroll, so you're less likely do to a soft scroll up that triggers a false scroll... or something. I dunno. I'll be keeping one of my FKs just because I'm in love with the shape and weight of it, just dunno which yet.


I love especially the shape. The weight is ok too, could be lighter ofc.
And the sensor feeling, tracking speed, more than 1 usable dpi setting and good LOD settings, the surface, its all great.

But the noisy scrollwheel, which seems to be an issue which is not even common, kills it for me.

Anyways im done with this silly company.

EDIT: Just got it out of the box again to test the mwheel up issue.
Yea, like every second up scroll doesnt get registered until i push the mousewheel abit, like people before mentioned.

Is it the same for you, or do the scrolls completely not register?


----------



## Ickz

Yeah, it's the same issue everyone has. Just mwheel up. No real pattern that I can tell, just kinda random.


----------



## oxidized

i don't know if it's you guys being too strict with everything, or if it's just the manufacturing being s**t. I wonder if i should stay with my G500s after all this complaining, and i wonder if Ino. reviewed a good or a bad one at this point


----------



## Skylit

I didn't care for the wheel (general feedback), though I can't recall mine having that issue. I bought one of the original FK1's from superbiiz.

I sold it because I felt the shape was too narrow for my particular grip. Prefer other ambidextrous models such as Xai/Sensei and G1/G100s regardless of having similar dimensions.

I liked sensor performance though. Felt good enough for me.


----------



## ajx

Anyone has a video link to see clearly the scroll issue
I d appreciate it
thanks


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liv-Z*
> 
> When you invert the buttons through windows, do the thumb buttons automatically switch sides as well, or are they separately controlled?


No. You would have to set the mouse in lefty mode on the mouse itself as well.


----------



## thuNDa

by scrolling up, you also tilt the wheel a bit to the right side if it's loose, and when the optical encoder is not alligned 100% in the first place, it will cause the problem with missing steps.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I didn't care for the wheel (general feedback), though I can't recall mine having that issue. I bought one of the original FK1's from superbiiz.
> 
> I sold it because I felt the shape was too narrow for my particular grip. Prefer other ambidextrous models such as Xai/Sensei and G1/G100s regardless of having similar dimensions.
> 
> I liked sensor performance though. Felt good enough for me.


Have you tried the mionix avior 7000 by chance? I'm wondering how it compares and if it's wider and more comfortable like the sensei?


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> @bond10
> Not as bad as FK14, but yes, fingerprints & etc are visible, especially if you have sweaty/oily hands.
> 
> Anyway:
> I pretty disappointed with the Zowie FK mice... Quality assurance seems to be really bad at ZowieGear, same with the customer communications/support (none of my mails to ZowieGear were answered. Thank god i'm located in Germany and could quickly get replacements through caseking.de. RMAing directly through ZowieGear would be probably a nightmare, since they dont even answer emails.)
> 
> First,
> ALL of my Zowie mice (2xFK14 and 1xFK1) had problems with scrolling up:
> often Scrolling up with the wheel just doesn't register at all (especially if you scroll slowly), but scrolling down works always fine.
> While browsing through various forums I read that many people have this problem. How the f did it went unnoticed?
> Competitive gaming mouse my ass.
> 
> Now my experience with ZowieGear mice:
> - My 1st Zowie FK14 mouse had problem with left mouse button. It didn't always work and clicking sounded really weird (tincan sound).
> - My 2nd replacement FK14 mouse still had the tin can sound (not as bad as the 1st) while left clicking, but at least it worked. But after 3 weeks of use the rubber coating started to peel off and i decided to RMA it.
> - Now Im on my 3rd replacement mouse, this time its FK1. This mouse just stops working sometimes for a 1-2 seconds and then it works again (can happen once in 5 mins, sometimes it happens more often). You can forget playing competitive games with this ****.
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Zowie Gear at this point. While the form and weight of the mouse are great, the tech seem to be a cheap and untested crap.
> Can some recommend me a good gaming mouse with low LOD? (price doesnt matter, as long the mouse works good)


I had the same issue where the mouse stops working for 1-2 seconds. I ended up manually changing the hz while plugging in a few times to reset the internal software and I haven't had issues since. I also changed USB ports, but both were 3.0's.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Have you tried the mionix avior 7000 by chance? I'm wondering how it compares and if it's wider and more comfortable like the sensei?


I've messed with the earlier 8200. I found the side buttons and how they protrude quite annoying for my grip style.

Being a mm or two off, the Sensei/Xai feels more full in my hand vs the FK1. Maybe its perceived as being identical to some people, but I don't feel the same.


----------



## Aventadoor

Avior feel much wider and fill ur hands more. The rear is long and feel pronounced.
If the FK1 was wider, and was a little skewed upwards with the rear, it would probably be just like a sensei








Width makes alot of difference for the mice, more so then length.


----------



## InfiniteShift

Soo, to anyone with this mouse, are the side buttons on both sides mouse 4 and 5? Or does the right side do something else?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> Soo, to anyone with this mouse, are the side buttons on both sides mouse 4 and 5? Or does the right side do something else?


both right side buttons are inactive when its set for right handed mode

Both left side buttons are inactive when set for left handed mode

there is no mode for having all 4 side buttons working at the same time as far as i know


----------



## thexshadow

I am thinking of getting the FK1, and was wondering, is the scroll wheel clickey? Like is there a distinct "click/clunk" when you scroll up/down. I am coming from a Razer Lachesis, and I love the click of the scroll wheel, I do not like a free-floating scroll wheel when you scroll and you can accidentally scroll back.

Also, I know the coating is "kind of rubbery", but is it comparable to Razers rubber coating. I hate rubber coating, I had to remove it on my Razer.


----------



## Maximillion

No, the scroll wheel isn't very clicky. Quite loose tbh.


----------



## thexshadow

Aw too bad, I love the feel of mechanical encoders, but the Zowie's are all optical it looks like.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Also, I know the coating is "kind of rubbery", but is it comparable to Razers rubber coating. I hate rubber coating, I had to remove it on my Razer.


Actually a more "gentle" and subtle version of the Savu's coating tbh.


----------



## leothelion

Anyone know if the ZOWIE FK1 is wider at the centre than Kana v2? I've looked at dimensions on the mices but can't find anything on the Kana v2. ZOWIE FK1 is 60 mm at the centre.


----------



## Aventadoor

Kana V2 is 64mm at the widest part, but its much more "straight" then FK1's curved sides.
I'd say they are equal, dont have my Kana V2 anymore, gave it away


----------



## b0z0

I truly love my kana v2, and my fk1. I'm torn between them


----------



## leothelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Kana V2 is 64mm at the widest part, but its much more "straight" then FK1's curved sides.
> I'd say they are equal, dont have my Kana V2 anymore, gave it away


Alright, guess it's nothing for me then and that's too bad. Looking for an ambidextrous mouse that's slightly bigger than Kana v2.

And yeah, I know of Sensei but I'm not a fan of the sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I truly love my kana v2, and my fk1. I'm torn between them


You who have both, can you tell me if the ZOWIE FK1 is wider at the centre or bigger at all?


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah a wider amdi mice would be so nice...


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leothelion*
> 
> Alright, guess it's nothing for me then and that's too bad. Looking for an ambidextrous mouse that's slightly bigger than Kana v2.
> 
> And yeah, I know of Sensei but I'm not a fan of the sensor.
> You who have both, can you tell me if the ZOWIE FK1 is wider at the centre or bigger at all?


I will try to get you some pictures when I get off of work, I can tell you the kana v2 feels smaller in my hands. I fixed the lod issue by adding a second set of .6 mm mouse skates on the stock feet.


----------



## leothelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah a wider amdi mice would be so nice...


Most definitely. Sensei would be perfect if only they could release it with a better sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I will try to get you some pictures when I get off of work, I can tell you the kana v2 feels smaller in my hands. I fixed the lod issue by adding a second set of .6 mm mouse skates on the stock feet.


That would be great.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leothelion*
> 
> Most definitely. Sensei would be perfect if only they could release it with a better sensor.


Here's the FK 1 and the Sensei


----------



## leothelion

Looking at those picture it annoys me how perfect of a mouse Sensei would be for me if only it had a better sensor.









Oh well, I'll probably order an FK1 and hopefully it fits me better than the Kana v2. The only problem with the Kana v2 for me is the width at the centre.


----------



## ramraze

The Fk1 feels a lot thinner than Kana v2, but it feels also a lot lower. Like if you want your palm to be supported on the FK1, you can forget it. Unless you have really small hands, if you are like 165-175 cm tall.


----------



## Versus2190

Hey guys,
just wanted to share this with you, dont know if it was posted here:


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versus2190*
> 
> Hey guys,
> just wanted to share this with you, dont know if it was posted here:


It seems after the first part someone forced whoever wrote that to drink a ton of vodka
He then continued to write the points, but passed out before number 4 and woke up somewhat less russian


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versus2190*
> 
> Hey guys,
> just wanted to share this with you, dont know if it was posted here:


It's explained in the OP...


----------



## duhizy

Apologies if this was already stated, if i order this from amazon, do they still pay for the shipping cost if it's faulty? From my experience, I've had to play to reship to amazon whenever i've needed to return a mouse.


----------



## ajx

Amazon has the best after sale service, you can return it within 30 days if its faulty
You dont have to pay return shipping (free label, print it and send it through your local post office)
TIPS: Amazon has hidden chat if you have further questions about order, return, issue...
You ll be contacted within 60 seconds
You can also make a call or email them, they always respond within couple hours

Note: it only works IF Amazon send/sells those products
e.g Zowie might be the vendor and Amazon for sending product to customers


----------



## treav0r

After 2 months of heavy use i can truly say, that the FK1 is probably the best mouse out there.

+Build Quality
+Coating
+Switches (very nice and very clicky, also perfect stiffnes for claw or claw-palm hybrid)
+Sensor (very responsive, almost 0 accel)
+stable polling rate at 1000hz
+customizable LOD

i wasn't a big fan of the DPI Steps, because I was used to 450 DPI from the sensei raw and FK 2013, but ohh well, i adapted to it.


----------



## Nivity

Still want to try the FK1, either that or the Roccat military.
But always prefered ambidextrous shape. But afraid I cannot get used to the huanos for moba,rts or jumping in a game like QL on Mouse2 where you spam the buttons 24/7.
G400, Roccat savu have comfortable clicks for me.

I tried the AM long time ago and the clicks were just to hard to spam.

But It's the only ambidextrous regular shaped 3310 (did not like the avior ambi comfort thingy shape) mouse out there


----------



## ramraze

I had been waiting for a 3310 FK for a long time. I like the FK1 in every aspect, save the switches and height. The clicks I can live with but there is like no support for your palm. Even if you have claw/fingertip, if you quickly spam the clicks 5-7 times, you will lose speed and get finger fatigue.
I mean I have medium hands and am 181 cm tall (5'11") and I find it way too low/small for that matter.

I found the Avior's shape to be horrible, even though I really like the G402/AM/Sensei/DA etc . Like the thin butt and wide/bulky front didn't help at all for accuracy. It should be the other way around. The front should be thinner than the butt, or at least feel like it.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Still want to try the FK1, either that or the Roccat military.
> But always prefered ambidextrous shape. But afraid I cannot get used to the huanos for moba,rts or jumping in a game like QL on Mouse2 where you spam the buttons 24/7.
> G400, Roccat savu have comfortable clicks for me.
> 
> I tried the AM long time ago and the clicks were just to hard to spam.
> 
> But It's the only ambidextrous regular shaped 3310 (did not like the avior ambi comfort thingy shape) mouse out there


I don't know if it's just mine but the clicks feels harder than on my FK14. Maybe because I used it more. My FK1 feels more "swampy" as well, not as crisp as FK14.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

FK1 or EC2 Evo CL. Hmm.... Think I'll wait till the 3310 is used across the Zowie line.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> FK1 or EC2 Evo CL. Hmm....


i want an EC with FK1's sensor!!!! pls zowiee


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> i want an EC with FK1's sensor!!!! pls zowiee


I'm sure It'll eventually happen, a 24 step scrollwheel, and I'm sold. No rush...


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> i want an EC with FK1's sensor!!!! pls zowiee


I just tried out the EC. What I loved about it was its drive-less, awesome shape (by far my favorite) and the glide. Glide is just as smooth as butter. I just hated the switch's especially on side buttons. I like the omcron switch. Which probably isn't the best but its what I'm use to.


----------



## oxidized

i'd love to try the FK1 too tho


----------



## Ickz

Got my third FK1 after noticing my second had lens rattle. Mouse wheel physically feels awesome, but is the worse functioning one yet. Literally every other scroll doesn't register. Sometimes will get to the point where I'll be scrolling up and down repeatedly and no scrolls register AT ALL. So to sum up my experiences so far:

1st: Loose feeling wheel and good tactile feeling on the notches, but very noticeable up scroll not registering. Because the wheel is looser and requires less force to scroll, will sometimes accidentally register a scroll that I didn't intend.
2nd: Firmer wheel, less notched feeling. Scroll up defect less noticeable probably due to the fact that the wheel is firmer and requires more force. Lens rattles.
3rd. Similar feeling scroll wheel to the 2nd, but with a nicer feeling feedback with the notches when scrolling. Up AND down scrolls constantly not registering - I can understand some people thinking the up scroll issue is nitpicking, but this wheel is just terrible even for desktop tasks.

Sigh, is this real life?

Not sure if I'm even going to bother with trying with a fourth. I might just keep my second one - does a loose lens affect sensor performance at all? I can't really notice anything myself atm.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got my third FK1 after noticing my second had lens rattle. Mouse wheel physically feels awesome, but is the worse functioning one yet. Literally every other scroll doesn't register. Sometimes will get to the point where I'll be scrolling up and down repeatedly and no scrolls register AT ALL. So to sum up my experiences so far:
> 
> 1st: Loose feeling wheel and good tactile feeling on the notches, but very noticeable up scroll not registering. Because the wheel is looser and requires less force to scroll, will sometimes accidentally register a scroll that I didn't intend.
> 2nd: Firmer wheel, less notched feeling. Scroll up defect less noticeable probably due to the fact that the wheel is firmer and requires more force. Lens rattles.
> 3rd. Similar feeling scroll wheel to the 2nd, but with a nicer feeling feedback with the notches when scrolling. Up AND down scrolls constantly not registering - I can understand some people thinking the up scroll issue is nitpicking, but this wheel is just terrible even for desktop tasks.
> 
> Sigh, is this real life?
> 
> Not sure if I'm even going to bother with trying with a fourth. I might just keep my second one - does a loose lens affect sensor performance at all? I can't really notice anything myself atm.


Your second seems like my first, which I still use. Lens rattle never affected performance in any way for me.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got my third FK1 after noticing my second had lens rattle. Mouse wheel physically feels awesome, but is the worse functioning one yet. Literally every other scroll doesn't register. Sometimes will get to the point where I'll be scrolling up and down repeatedly and no scrolls register AT ALL. So to sum up my experiences so far:
> 
> 1st: Loose feeling wheel and good tactile feeling on the notches, but very noticeable up scroll not registering. Because the wheel is looser and requires less force to scroll, will sometimes accidentally register a scroll that I didn't intend.
> 2nd: Firmer wheel, less notched feeling. Scroll up defect less noticeable probably due to the fact that the wheel is firmer and requires more force. Lens rattles.
> 3rd. Similar feeling scroll wheel to the 2nd, but with a nicer feeling feedback with the notches when scrolling. Up AND down scrolls constantly not registering - I can understand some people thinking the up scroll issue is nitpicking, but this wheel is just terrible even for desktop tasks.
> 
> Sigh, is this real life?
> 
> Not sure if I'm even going to bother with trying with a fourth. I might just keep my second one - does a loose lens affect sensor performance at all? I can't really notice anything myself atm.


Is there any way to avoid all this? is there anyone on the thread who got an FK1 with none of these problems?


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> ...
> Sigh, is this real life?
> 
> Not sure if I'm even going to bother with trying with a fourth. I might just keep my second one - does a loose lens affect sensor performance at all? I can't really notice anything myself atm.


Well thats just how the technology sector works nowadays. If you want a certain product which is somewhat flawless (as in quality) then you either have to exchange it trillions of times - unless you're lucky - or fix it yourself. Ah - or paying really many more grands to have a better chance of succees. It 's like playing lotto.

Are you sure it 's the lens? As if that one would be really loose then it shouldn't work properly at all.

If it 's really starting to show you might either want to open it up and fix it in place or just return the mouse as it 's high likely to get worse over the time depending on what part exactly is broken / loose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> My FK1 feels more "swampy" as well, not as crisp as FK14.


How exactly does it feel "swampy" ? Swampy as in smoothing / input-lag?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> How exactly does it feel "swampy" ? Swampy as in smoothing / input-lag?


I mean the M1 and M2 buttons. I don't know if it's the shell plastic that's harder or something but my FK14 got lighter M buttons.


----------



## detto87

To those afraid of a mwheel bug: it didn't happen again on my FK1 yet. Good decision I kept it instead of sending it back and ordering a new and sending it back and ordering a new and sending it back and....


----------



## Ickz

I'm pretty convinced that those who say theirs doesn't have the up scroll defect actually do, but just don't use the wheel enough or in a way to make it noticeable. If I didn't constantly use my wheel for crucial commands, I wouldn't notice it or even care, because it works fine for regular usage.


----------



## ramraze

As I mentioned before, I didn't really like what they did with the body in the middle of the mouse.
Modded the FK1 by putting FK1 guts into AM body. Bye bye low FK1 body.
Really helps the aim as there is support for mid palm.

Scrollwheel was taken from FK1, cable from AM, dpi button from FK1, Sidebutton pcb from FK1.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that those who say theirs doesn't have the up scroll defect actually do, but just don't use the wheel enough or in a way to make it noticeable. If I didn't constantly use my wheel for crucial commands, I wouldn't notice it or even care, because it works fine for regular usage.


I'm convinced that I had that problem before (as I said in this very thread earlier) and now don't anymore, because I'm in possession of the mouse I'm talking about.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> As I mentioned before, I didn't really like what they did with the body in the middle of the mouse.
> Modded the FK1 by putting FK1 guts into AM body. Bye bye low FK1 body.
> Really helps the aim as there is support for mid palm.
> 
> Scrollwheel was taken from FK1, cable from AM, dpi button from FK1, Sidebutton pcb from FK1.


Wait - what 's the second pic ? Did you move the PCB into the new shell completely or did you use the bottom half from the FK1 with the upper half of the Evo?







Could you show us (me) a picture from the bottom of your finished mouse, please?


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I'm convinced that I had that problem before (as I said in this very thread earlier) and now don't anymore, because I'm in possession of the mouse I'm talking about.


Alrighty


----------



## povohat

That AM mod made me curious, so I gave it a try. My old 2013 FK is now the proud recipient of my FK1 internals. All the PCBs are the exact same size, screw holes in same places, lens tray in the bottom piece is the same size. You could even swap the 24 notch for the old 16 if you wanted. I'll put some pictures up in a little while.


----------



## povohat

Attached the more notable pictures, whole series is uploading here - http://drok-radnik.com/junk/FKMod

I should also mention I put a little electrical tape in between the bottom shell and lens (at front and back) to push the lens against the board to prevent it from rattling.


----------



## Azmath

Got my FK1 yesterday after 1 month of waiting. What i can say is that i love the shape, played about 5-6 hours after receiving it, the clicks are better then the EC2 Evo, can tap more easily. The coating is the best judging from the previous mouse i had. The sensor is very precise. I know i said i love the shape, but after using deathadder and EC2 for a long time i need some time adjusting to it. I have the lens rattle problem but since i play with my closed headset i can't hear a thing, not even when their off my ears. It seems to me that i don't have the scroll wheel problem, i play CSGO and i use the wheel to jump, what i can say is that it is very sensitive. No problems yet with moving 1-2 notches and no comand given. A big + is for the 1000hz polling problem that the ec2 have.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Wait - what 's the second pic ? Did you move the PCB into the new shell completely or did you use the bottom half from the FK1 with the upper half of the Evo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you show us (me) a picture from the bottom of your finished mouse, please?


The PCB shot should be first.
I took the AM shell and put the FK1 PCB, lense, sidebutton pcb, scrollwheel and dpi button in it. No ec evos involved.
I cut my fk1 lens a bit smaller on the sides with scissors and it fits insanely well. No rattle on the mouse whatsoever, no need to use tape or anything. Pretty much everything fits, besides the cable(need to use am cable) and the lense. Also, the AM wheel wouldn't scroll, cause the bracket on it is higher. Basically fk1 wheel works fine.

I could show you an underside picture but it doesn't differ from the default one. I'm noy sure you can do this with an ec evo. At least not without work.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached the more notable pictures, whole series is uploading here - http://drok-radnik.com/junk/FKMod
> 
> I should also mention I put a little electrical tape in between the bottom shell and lens (at front and back) to push the lens against the board to prevent it from rattling.


What is that mouse pad underneath the FKs? Is is anything like a QcK/Heavy?


----------



## povohat

Some logitech hard pad, g440 probably. I don't use it for mousing. In the last pic, the pad is a qck+, which I use regularly.


----------



## zeflow

Can someone confirm you can't switch the pcb to an ec series??


----------



## MLJS54

FWIW I think the switches on the FK1 are lighter than my FK 2013. I tested this by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached the more notable pictures, whole series is uploading here - http://drok-radnik.com/junk/FKMod
> 
> I should also mention I put a little electrical tape in between the bottom shell and lens (at front and back) to push the lens against the board to prevent it from rattling.


This is great. Thank you for the pictures. I think I will do this mod to one of my spare FK13s instead of returning the FK1 back to Amazon. Not a fan of the new shape/coating at all TBH. Hopefully Zowie will release a FK2 with the original shape in the near-term.


----------



## loki993

I thought someone else did this with an old FK and said the lens stuck out a little?

Either way this definitely seems to support the hunch that the rest of the line, including probably the "old" FK will be upgraded eventually so they really just need to get the heck on with it so I can get a new mouse.


----------



## ramraze

They should make a an FK2 as a hybrid of FK1 and EVo. Meaning FK1 body for the most part, but mid hump to be like EC EVO.


----------



## innov

so how hard to press exactly are the buttons in this mouse? i really like easy to press buttons and ones that take considerable force to press down are a big pet peeve for me

it really is a shame because in every other regard this mouse seems very good but if the buttons really are as annoying as some say then that is kind of a dreal breaker for me


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innov*
> 
> so how hard to press exactly are the buttons in this mouse? i really like easy to press buttons and ones that take considerable force to press down are a big pet peeve for me
> 
> it really is a shame because in every other regard this mouse seems very good but if the buttons really are as annoying as some say then that is kind of a dreal breaker for me


They are Huano switches, so they are stiff. The FK1 isn't nearly as stiff as the FK '14 or EC EVO series, but they are still stiffer than most other switches. I did find out that the switches on the Sensei RAW are actually stiffer than the FK1. Considerably stiffer.


----------



## povohat

Compared to g100s and WMO, the fk1 switches are quite hard. I notice when swapping to either of them from the FK, i do a lot of accidental right clicks until I get used to the lower force required. For me, hard switches are something I can adapt to with time. For what its worth I only really play FPS games, but I jump with mouse2.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> They are Huano switches, so they are stiff. The FK1 isn't nearly as stiff as the FK '14 or EC EVO series, but they are still stiffer than most other switches. I did find out that the switches on the Sensei RAW are actually stiffer than the FK1. Considerably stiffer.


Odd because it feels different to me.

Perhaps the "travel" time of the button as you click down is simply lower on the SS Raw, giving a false impression.

Must get skates... and make Zowie AM1.


----------



## innov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> They are Huano switches, so they are stiff. The FK1 isn't nearly as stiff as the FK '14 or EC EVO series, but they are still stiffer than most other switches. I did find out that the switches on the Sensei RAW are actually stiffer than the FK1. Considerably stiffer.


that's interesting because i've had 2 sensei raw's and i always considered the button presses on them fairly light

of course things like this can vary a lot between each individual mouse even if they are of the same model since the build quality is sadly no that consistent. i kind of feel like ordering a fk1 and hoping on that i get one with more easy to click buttons


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached the more notable pictures, whole series is uploading here - http://drok-radnik.com/junk/FKMod
> 
> I should also mention I put a little electrical tape in between the bottom shell and lens (at front and back) to push the lens against the board to prevent it from rattling.


Does anyone know if this would work with an EC2?


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Does anyone know if this would work with an EC2?


Ec2 looks a bit different inside
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432003/zowie-announce-ec-evo-cl-series/240#post_21490116


----------



## HiTechPixel

How's the FK1? Are the issues (parts scraping against each other, mouse wheel being weird etc.) really, really bad?


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> How's the FK1? Are the issues (parts scraping against each other, mouse wheel being weird etc.) really, really bad?


I have both issues on my FK1 , been using it for a month or so already , the RMB scrapping against the middle part is a very minor annoyance , it's definitely there if you notice it compared to the LMB but no biggie for me. Also the scroll wheel isn't that much of a problem for me too , and I bind it as jump for CSGO for some bunny hop jumps , since sometimes it doesn't register a notch up and usually I'll scroll up quite a few notches to do bunnyhops , so no biggie too! However , take note that I'm not a fussy mouse user. Feel free to ask anymore questions










Also to update you guys about the coating of the sidegrips , my left side grip is starting to show very slight wear i think , there's few dots showing shiny surface very different to the surface of the coating , so thats why I'm assuming it's wearing out. Been cleaning it often if it gets too oily with just plain water and tissues.


----------



## Someguy316

I just got my FK1 on Wednesday and coming from the WMO with 400 dpi, I'm loving the mouse. I'm currently using it at 800 DPI otherwise I have to lower the Windows pointer speed option at 1600 / 3200 dpi.


----------



## CorruptBE

I have no issues with my FK1 really... must've gotten lucky (well maybe 1 that doesn't matter, the slightly "crooked" positioned cable at the front).


----------



## MLJS54

Question:

Was anyone put off at first by the FK1 vs. the FK13/14 and then eventually wound up liking it more?

I feel I did not give the FK1 enough of a chance. I have been using the FK13 exclusively since it came out (at home and at work). Going to try testing the FK1 extensively this weekend.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Was anyone put off at first by the FK1 vs. the FK13/14 and then eventually wound up liking it more?
> 
> I feel I did not give the FK1 enough of a chance. I have been using the FK13 exclusively since it came out (at home and at work). Going to try testing the FK1 extensively this weekend.


Been using the FK1 exclusively since it came out and i have to say i still prefer the size of the FK'13/14. I like the added width of the FK1, but dislike the added height and length. The extra length prevents me from having the same amount of control that i had with the older model; i prefer pure fingertip grip.

The clicks on my FK1 are also harder than on my FK'13/14. Might do what others did and put the internals in my FK'14. (Hands are ~20.2cm btw)


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Been using the FK1 exclusively since it came out and i have to say i still prefer the size of the FK'13/14. I like the added width of the FK1, but dislike the added height and length. The extra length prevents me from having the same amount of control that i had with the older model; i prefer pure fingertip grip.
> 
> The clicks on my FK1 are also harder than on my FK'13/14. Might do what others did and put the internals in my FK'14. (Hands are ~20.2cm btw)


I had the exact opposite experience with my FK '14. The clicks are twice as stiff as my FK1.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I had the exact opposite experience with my FK '14. The clicks are twice as stiff as my FK1.


Yeah, pretty much everyone has said that their FK'14 has stiffer clicks than their FK1, which is why i found it weird i had the opposite experience.
Seems to be a lot of variance from unit to unit.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much everyone has said that their FK'14 has stiffer clicks than their FK1, which is why i found it weird i had the opposite experience.


You do make me want to pull the '14 off of the shelf again. It's been a while. I loved that mouse and the AM-GS for starcraft.


----------



## CorruptBE

AM took a bit of a beating (tried to mod a DA lens into it and failed) so I went for a regular FK shell compared to the FK1.

I'm now also the owner the FK Old shape housing the new FK1 internals.

Now if only this mouse had a rubber finish









FYI, skates of the FK1 (the spare ones) will fit on the old FK.


----------



## detto87

FK1 is palm-claw hybrid shape whereas FK(2) is pure claw grip shape (which is also nicer for fingertip I guess).
I guess I prefer the FK1 shape by now, but am not sure because my last experience with the FK was too long ago.


----------



## fLaPzZ

My FK1 has given me no issues at all. My only gripe is that when my hands are really dry, it's still difficult to grip. As soon as there's any moisture it's fine. I love the shape, but I would still buy a glossy if it came out.


----------



## CorruptBE

I actually prefer the FK1's coating over the old FK


----------



## AyeOkay

So this mouse does not interpolate between CPI steps, they are all supposedly "native"?

Also, according to OP's tests, 3200 CPI/1000 Hz outputs the highest perfect control speed?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> So this mouse does not interpolate between CPI steps, they are all supposedly "native"?
> 
> Also, according to OP's tests, 3200 CPI/1000 Hz outputs the highest perfect control speed?


They all have the same PCS it seems, it's around 5.4 m/s. I just didn't bother to hit exactly that speed with all settings because I thought 5 m/s should be enough anyway.


----------



## detto87

Added a second pair of mousefeet onto the original ones.
Not sure what to think of it yet, but tracking seems fine, I guess?

FK1 @ 800 CPI & 1000 Hz with stacked feet (2 sets) on an Artisan Hien Soft Sakura, 1080p native resolution.
(you have to open the "Original" to get the full sized version. Also, zooming into it might reveal more?)



LOD oddly doesn't feel any lower (well, maybe it's hard to feel that 0.45mm difference). But it stops tracking at 1 CD which is nice.
Well the cursor still jumps like 3 or 4 pixels while moving the mouse on top of the CDs but in now way I'd call that tracking.


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> They all have the same PCS it seems, it's around 5.4 m/s. I just didn't bother to hit exactly that speed with all settings because I thought 5 m/s should be enough anyway.


Roger that.

Back to native DPI. This review states the native DPI of the Avago 3310 sensor is 1600:

http://m.independent.ie/entertainment/games/gamers/gear-review-zowie-gear-fk1-gaming-mouse-30608777.html

I thought all DPI steps were "native"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Added a second pair of mousefeet onto the original ones.
> Not sure what to think of it yet, but tracking seems fine, I guess?
> 
> FK1 @ 800 CPI & 1000 Hz with stacked feet (2 sets) on an Artisan Hien Soft Sakura, 1080p native resolution.
> (you have to open the "Original" to get the full sized version. Also, zooming into it might reveal more?)
> 
> 
> 
> LOD oddly doesn't feel any lower (well, maybe it's hard to feel that 0.45mm difference). But it stops tracking at 1 CD which is nice.
> Well the cursor still jumps like 3 or 4 pixels while moving the mouse on top of the CDs but in now way I'd call that tracking.


This is good to hear. I plan on adding the extra feet when I get home. The FK's have very, very shallow feet. So shallow, the plastic on the bottom of my mouse scrapes against my hard mousepad. I've seen a few people complain of the shallowness but surprised more haven't spoken up.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Roger that.
> 
> Back to native DPI. This review states the native DPI of the Avago 3310 sensor is 1600:
> 
> http://m.independent.ie/entertainment/games/gamers/gear-review-zowie-gear-fk1-gaming-mouse-30608777.html
> 
> I thought all DPI steps were "native"?


The info there is wrong, all CPI steps on the FK1 are native. The 3310 offers native CPI in steps of 50, so actually more than the FK1 has.


----------



## CorruptBE

Yep 3310, any step of 50.

Kind of like the 9500 laser that did anything in steps of 90.


----------



## AyeOkay

The SteelSeries Rival uses the same sensor (3310) and according to a rep from their company, 1600 is the native CPI:










I found this information off reddit in this thread about the FK1:

http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2fgai3/the_mathematical_difference_between_high_dpi_and/

The argument I'm seeing is cheap, consumer level sensors cannot have multiple native steps. Claims otherwise are just marketing.


----------



## Skylit

1600 DPI would be a default registry value; not entirely a set "native" CPI step. There are many native values calculated by internal DSP. 50 - 5000

The mouse/sensor itself is based on a 900 count image matrix scaling 800 DPI incrementally to a max integer of *8. As long as internal DSP is in control, 800 would be closest to base hardware without whole number resolution circumvention. Ex. 1600 (*2) 3200 (*4) and anything in between or what not.

3310 is actually spec'd under hardware capability of 6400 true DPI.


----------



## brainslayer

I was still looking for a 1.1 replacement. I tried everything before ^_^ (deathadder, AM, Kana, Kana V2, roccat kone) but none of the mice could fit ALL of my needs. Once the AM cames very close but the insane-hard switches were the final letdown then.

Since Windows 8 I'm not able to alter the usb polling rate to 500hz manually, so now I really have to find a replacement.
Just got the FK1 and overall I'm really satisfied with this mouse. Even the blue huanos ain't that hard to press but they are still stiff.

After a few weeks now I must say, indeed a bit too stiff. I don't get it why Zowie still sticks with Huano. 1 of 100 people do want Huano switches, 99 would go for Omrons.
However, I got so tired about looking for alternatives so I decided to solder these ****ers out and put some Omrons in by myself.
I found some D2F-01F (grey nipple, Japanese Version) on ebay. The D2F-01F fits perfectly. Now the mouse is exactly what I'm looking for. Works like a charm now, owing to the omrons


----------



## Aventadoor

Did it really help that much?
I thought it was mostly in the shell design.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> The SteelSeries Rival uses the same sensor (3310) and according to a rep from their company, 1600 is the native CPI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this information off reddit in this thread about the FK1:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2fgai3/the_mathematical_difference_between_high_dpi_and/
> 
> The argument I'm seeing is cheap, consumer level sensors cannot have multiple native steps. Claims otherwise are just marketing.


Skylit already answered, I'm just here to laugh about the clueless Steelseries guy.
Also don't believe random guys on reddit, a lot just shout loud and believe they know things for a fact when they just perpetuate false information or confuse stuff. They believe that what was true for the 3090 (or even older sensors) is still true for newer architectures. But it's not.

And the 3310 is not exactly a cheap sensor.


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Skylit already answered, I'm just here to laugh about the clueless Steelseries guy.
> Also don't believe random guys on reddit, a lot just shout loud and believe they know things for a fact when they just perpetuate false information or confuse stuff. They believe that what was true for the 3090 (or even older sensors) is still true for newer architectures. But it's not.
> 
> And the 3310 is not exactly a cheap sensor.


Understood. Thanks Skylit for the informative answer!


----------



## brainslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Did it really help that much?
> I thought it was mostly in the shell design.


Yeah it definitely did! The clicks are as smooth as of the 1.1 now. Absolutely great.


----------



## Skylit

It's not that he's clueless, It's just PR in reference to hardware.


----------



## metal571

Skylit works at Pixart

Kappa


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> This is good to hear. I plan on adding the extra feet when I get home. The FK's have very, very shallow feet. So shallow, the plastic on the bottom of my mouse scrapes against my hard mousepad. I've seen a few people complain of the shallowness but surprised more haven't spoken up.


Added a 3rd set of feet. :3
So I now have 3 * 0.45mm Tiger Gaming feet on the FK1.
And it feels really nice! No scratchy feeling whatsoever and no tracking problems.
LOD probably around 1mm (1 DVD is 1.2mm).

Also the higher you stack the feet the nicer/flatter they are.
I remember a pair of feet that I applied (maybe a bit too unprecise) into the moulds and it wasn't really perfect looking.

Besides possible tracking problems I was afraid of feeling a gap between mouse and pad, both is no problem at all.
I might even add a 4th set, but I really don't see me doing that.
3 sets is the sweet spot for me now.

It's not a big problem besides the first investment too. If feet are worn down after 1-2 years then I'll just change the top ones.


----------



## CorruptBE

After my FK1 to FK bodyswap with normal feet and only 1 layer... oh god I need to order mousefeet :x


----------



## connectwise

I did last week on ebay, couldn't stand the stock ones anymore. UGH, terrible.


----------



## Ickz

Ordered two new FK1s from Amazon's newest batch. Both still have scroll issues. That's five that I've tried. I give up - it's just something you have to deal with if you want a FK1. Nearly every wheel felt different from mouse to mouse, I'll just be keeping the best one. Maybe they'll do another reversion of it for 2015 and fix the scroll wheel.


----------



## povohat

I found after i disassembled my scroll wheel and put it back together, it works perfectly. I think I wiped off some of the bearing lubricant. Wasn't too bad before, but it would add 1 extra scroll in between steps every 8-10 steps or something which is what I assume people are upset about.


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Added a 3rd set of feet. :3
> So I now have 3 * 0.45mm Tiger Gaming feet on the FK1.
> And it feels really nice! No scratchy feeling whatsoever and no tracking problems.
> LOD probably around 1mm (1 DVD is 1.2mm).
> 
> Also the higher you stack the feet the nicer/flatter they are.
> I remember a pair of feet that I applied (maybe a bit too unprecise) into the moulds and it wasn't really perfect looking.
> 
> Besides possible tracking problems I was afraid of feeling a gap between mouse and pad, both is no problem at all.
> I might even add a 4th set, but I really don't see me doing that.
> 3 sets is the sweet spot for me now.
> 
> It's not a big problem besides the first investment too. If feet are worn down after 1-2 years then I'll just change the top ones.


Have you tried testing PCS to see if it went down? I've read if you add extra feet, it degrades performance. Hence why I'm reluctant on adding feet.

The scratchy feeling I get on my Destructor 2 is real annoying (my EC2 eVo CL does not do this at all) so I might add feet regardless... Or get a cloth pad.


----------



## AyeOkay

Just noticed something... My computer is off but the LED light on the bottom of my mouse is still lit. Is this normal? My eVo mice did not do this...


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Just noticed something... My computer is off but the LED light on the bottom of my mouse is still lit. Is this normal? My eVo mice did not do this...


You tried another port (i.e. not a fast charging port)?


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> You tried another port (i.e. not a fast charging port)?


Fixed it, was a BIOS setting. Advanced > APM > ErP > Enabled (S4+S5) in case anyone's wondering. ASUS mobo


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Have you tried testing PCS to see if it went down? I've read if you add extra feet, it degrades performance. Hence why I'm reluctant on adding feet.
> 
> The scratchy feeling I get on my Destructor 2 is real annoying (my EC2 eVo CL does not do this at all) so I might add feet regardless... Or get a cloth pad.


Just quickly tested and reached 4,5m/s.
CPI might be around 750 now though instead of 800.

I wouldn't add feet (at least not 3) on the 3090 mice though,because of tracking problems.


----------



## vinzbe

I did the same (3 x tiger gaming feet) and the mouse achieve more than 5m/s with a nice curve from what I can see in mousetester. Thought I use the highest LOD setting.

Edit:
Btw, I measured the DPI and it reports 930 dpi when 800 dpi is selected. I made a measurement on a 80cm range so I'm quite sure the value is accurate. Considering the extra feet I'm surprised the value is so high. So it's in the 4m/s range.


----------



## AyeOkay

EDIT ::

Added the spare Zowie feet. No more scraping. Nice smooth glide and control.

After using the FK1, I prefer it over my EC2 eVo CL. The shape appeals to me the most. I'm a hybrid palm/claw grip and this mouse fits me very well. The older FK's were too small for my big hands, felt cramped up during use. The FK1's added size is more comfortable for me.

The shape combined with the better sensor has given me good results. I'm using 800 CPI @ 1000 Hz. I have more control, noticed it immediately. I'm able to "lock on" to targets now and control recoil better in FPS games.

This mouse is my ATF. I'm not sure how Zowie can top this, aside from thicker feet.


----------



## Arizonian

For those of you who buy from Newegg, they finally have the *FK1* available for sale. Listed for $70 US sold and shipped by a third party for $11.30.


----------



## yinx

I'm wondering why I don't have any plastic feet gliding problems on my regular qck. Am I the only one that has no problem?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I'm wondering why I don't have any plastic feet gliding problems on my regular qck. Am I the only one that has no problem?


No, I don't have any problems either with stock feet on the UC50


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I'm wondering why I don't have any plastic feet gliding problems on my regular qck. Am I the only one that has no problem?


Because the QCK is a soft, cloth pad. Mine is a hard plastic. So that's why.

But again, no more issues here.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I'm wondering why I don't have any plastic feet gliding problems on my regular qck. Am I the only one that has no problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No, I don't have any problems either with stock feet on the UC50


Because you're both using a cloth pad where it isn't as pronounced as on harder pads.
I notice it on the G-TF pads and Artisan Hien pad as well (both cloth), because they are either pretty flat (G-TFs) and therefore harder than regular cloth pads, or have a texture that you feel when gliding across (Hien).

Either way, Zowie should just make them way thicker or do sth else about it.


----------



## CorruptBE

I agree...

Back on stock feet after the bodyswap.

Omg the scrapings.


----------



## ReTiCuLe

My FK1 started lagging just randomly when I change DPI settings. Is this normal behavior ? It's getting annoying. I've even had to replug it or reboot.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReTiCuLe*
> 
> My FK1 started lagging just randomly when I change DPI settings. Is this normal behavior ? It's getting annoying. I've even had to replug it or reboot.


Not to my knowledge, but I haven't changed away from 400 CPI for a long time. Does the lag go away after re-plugging?


----------



## CorruptBE

I've occasionally changed between 800/1600 and it never did this so if it keeps happening or gets worse I'd RMA it.

Also ordered 4 packs of Zowie Mice feet for the AM/FK/FK1. That'll teach that "scraping"


----------



## Jeptil0t

I have seen a few people with issues on this mouse now, which is a little disappointing.

I had a scroll wheel problem where it would not scroll up, had to get it replaced and I saw a few other people did as well.

I would think the issue you describe is a firmware problem, but despite no available firmware there is no driver suite to upgrade/flash it, so that wouldn't really be possible anyway.

Just return it, I expect with such a niche product from a small company you aren't going to get a bunch of nonsense trying to get a replacement as their reputation still matters, so worth checking out.

This is the first Zowie product I have owned, upgraded from a Steelseries Raw and immediately loved the sensor feel and mouse shape as well as the glide and large mouse feet. I will say seeing as this mouse has had a few known issues already, it's kind of a bummer there is only a 1 year warranty (although that seems standard). The replacement unit I have has an extreme kink in the cable wire too, which is concerning as the cable doesn't seem particularly durable in the first place and in my experience the cable is generally the first hardware component to go on any mouse.

I might buy another when the year is almost up, just in case they stop selling this model and something goes wrong. Much like my originally Intellimouse, I think this is the mouse I want to use until I can no longer get one.

I will say in my experience Zowie don't quite have customer service as good as what I have had from Steelseries in the past, but it was good and they didn't mess me around like Razer tend to do.


----------



## e4stw00t

Yeah, Zowie has unfortunately become kind of (in)famous for it's quality - if you are lucky and get a pristine unit the mice are great but they seem to have higher than average rates on faulty ones.


----------



## yinx

I also have the upscroll issue, which to be fair I didn't even notice until I read about it here. No lens rattle or button squeeking luckily. Seems I got lucky.


----------



## hasukka

It seems people have problems with the scroll not scrolling up at all sometimes. I have problems with the scroll randomly scrolling up, but none like what you've reported whatsoever. F.e. I scroll up in CS:GO to jump, sometimes the the scrolling occurs at random when I am not pressing the scroll or even touching it, and I jump in the game.


----------



## AyeOkay

Okay, I'm a little confused about LOD. After I stacked my mouse skates, my DPI actually went down cause now my mouse sits higher off the ground.

So should I _raise_ or _lower_ my LOD to compensate. Right now I'm using the "plastic mouse pad mode" on a plastic pad.

Also which button is Mouse 4. Is that the bottom or top button on the side?


----------



## povohat

CPI will decrease if the sensor is further away from the surface. This is normal. Adjusting LOD will probably not change this. Mouse 4 is the rear-most button of the two side buttons.


----------



## [email protected]

I recently got a fk1 and trying to test it with that mousetester.exe program.
But the plotted graph i get is nowhere near what is shown on the first page.
Is there a specific way to move the mouse when testing? first time testing mouse.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I recently got a fk1 and trying to test it with that mousetester.exe program.
> But the plotted graph i get is nowhere near what is shown on the first page.
> Is there a specific way to move the mouse when testing? first time testing mouse.


Are you making sure to change the graph to xVelocity vs time? If not, it's bottom left in a drop down under plot type.


----------



## ReTiCuLe

I tried e-mailing Zowie's customer support a few times now. They NEVER respond.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Not to my knowledge, but I haven't changed away from 400 CPI for a long time. Does the lag go away after re-plugging?


I tried e-mailing Zowie's customer support a few times now. They NEVER respond. I too don't really ever change from 1600 DPI except lately I was just messing around with different settings. The scroll wheel problem people have described has been happening too. In VLC media player specifically. Thanks for the advice.

Cheers.


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReTiCuLe*
> 
> I tried e-mailing Zowie's customer support a few times now. They NEVER respond.
> I tried e-mailing Zowie's customer support a few times now. They NEVER respond. I too don't really ever change from 1600 DPI except lately I was just messing around with different settings. The scroll wheel problem people have described has been happening too. In VLC media player specifically. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Cheers.


Good luck getting in touch with them. My eVo CL's coating started peeling away real bad. Sent two emails to their support and one to their marketing director. No response. Gave up and bought a FK1.

Seems kind of ironic I would buy another product from a company who releases defective merchandise and fails to support it. I like the direction Zowie takes with their mice, specifically their driverless operation. They need to QA their products a little more and answer support requests though. I actually think their support staff may be on vacation or maybe they quit/fired. I've sent pre-purchase questions to Zowie in the past and gotten same day responses.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Good luck getting in touch with them. My eVo CL's coating started peeling away real bad. Sent two emails to their support and one to their marketing director. No response. Gave up and bought a FK1.
> 
> Seems kind of ironic I would buy another product from a company who releases defective merchandise and fails to support it. I like the direction Zowie takes with their mice, specifically their driverless operation. They need to QA their products a little more and answer support requests though. I actually think their support staff may be on vacation or maybe they quit/fired. I've sent pre-purchase questions to Zowie in the past and gotten same day responses.


they dont response on difficult questions. lastly, I wrote to them and asked hows the weather in england. they aswered in 2 hours.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafikens1000*
> 
> they dont response on difficult questions. lastly, I wrote to them and asked hows the weather in england. they aswered in 2 hours.


Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Are you making sure to change the graph to xVelocity vs time? If not, it's bottom left in a drop down under plot type.


Yes.
it looks like this.....








what does this mean....









also if i do a 10cm(4in) movement like it says, it measures my cpi at 100ish even though it's set at 400......


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes.
> it looks like this.....
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also if i do a 10cm(4in) movement like it says, it measures my cpi at 100ish even though it's set at 400......


Do you measuring it with a ruler or without it? If with, that could mean you have bad mouse pad or whatever you are using under your mouse.

1. Try to not measure DPI, but enter it manually
2.Try to swipe as fast as you can back and forth a few times when you are collecting information.

That could help.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torongo*
> 
> Do you measuring it with a ruler or without it? If with, that could mean you have bad mouse pad or whatever you are using under your mouse.
> 
> 1. Try to not measure DPI, but enter it manually
> 2.Try to swipe as fast as you can back and forth a few times when you are collecting information.
> 
> That could help.


Thank you for the advice.
I tried again and got this

looks more normal-ish i think? lol

mouse is at 400cpi, 500hz, 1mm LOD
pad is steelseries qck+


----------



## CorruptBE

Received my new skates today and upon swapping the contents back into the FK1 shell I... noticed a design flaw.
It never occurred to me before but occasionally the buttons were scraping against the middle part (similar to the issue with the AM?).

Anyhow ended up sanding down the buttons a slight wee bit and it's fine now









(Now that I actually pay attention to it, clicking feels more consistent, comparable to my FK (non 1))


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Received my new skates today and upon swapping the contents back into the FK1 shell I... noticed a design flaw.
> It never occurred to me before but occasionally the buttons were scraping against the middle part (similar to the issue with the AM?).
> 
> Anyhow ended up sanding down the buttons a slight wee bit and it's fine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now that I actually pay attention to it, clicking feels more consistent, comparable to my FK (non 1))


My first FK1 had the same issue. The RMB was so bad I couldn't use it sometimes in game.


----------



## CorruptBE

It was very mild on mine, almost unnoticeable, but I noticed "scraping" marks as I was putting it back together. Spamming the buttons goes much smoother now.


----------



## Maximillion

I must have gotten one from a newer batch (or just got lucky), don't seem to have that issue.


----------



## DivineDark

I have one of the second wave FK1's and haven't had the issue either. The only problem I have with the FK1 is the scroll wheel. I don't even use it that much, but when web surfing it does suck when you're trying to scroll up slowly.

The side buttons aren't my favorite, either. That is the only thing about the mouse that actually causes me any in-game problems. I use them as hotkeys in almost every single game I play, and spamming them is a pain.


----------



## treav0r

i bought my FK1 of amazon and it had those scrapy buttons, but its gone now (wear from playing csgo) and the mousefeet are shiny (some people say that they are over the river when they are shiny, but i think they work fine).

My FK1 has 389 DPI at the 400 dpi setting (measured) and holds stable 1000hz.

I have no issues with the mousewheel, or i don't notice them, but the wheel got a little bit easier tu turn over time, aswell as the buttons, and thats why huanos are worth it, because omrons get mushy and start doubleclicking, but the huanos last and last and last D


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just put in a order for the FK1 and will report back after using it with my findings. I will also compare it to the Avior 7000.


----------



## ReTiCuLe

I put in two rma requests and still haven't gotten an email back or anything


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReTiCuLe*
> 
> I put in two rma requests and still haven't gotten an email back or anything


Their CS is terrible in my experience.


----------



## thumus

How is the sensor compared to the previous ones, expecially 400/450dpi and 500Hz. And please quote me so I don't have to look for my comment in the thread of over 150 pages


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> How is the sensor compared to the previous ones, expecially 400/450dpi and 500Hz. And please quote me so I don't have to look for my comment in the thread of over 150 pages


Significantly better. The older FK models hit negative accel prematurely at the 450 step due to some MCU limitation. Even at 2300/500 the max speed was about 3m/s. The new 3310 sensor is capable of 5m/s. I use 400cpi at 1000Hz exclusively on the FK1. The cpi steps are quite accurate on the new sensor, unlike the older ones (which usually measured significantly higher). I don't have any experience with 500Hz performance.


----------



## CorruptBE

When in doubt you can always slam the contents of the FK1 into the old FK's shell. Doesn't require tooling at all (AM shell does require a bit of work for the lens), it's a simple body swap, everything fits.

Sticking with the smaller old FK shape and FK1 contents inside tbh.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> When in doubt you can always slam the contents of the FK1 into the old FK's shell. Doesn't require tooling at all (AM shell does require a bit of work for the lens), it's a simple body swap, everything fits.
> 
> Sticking with the smaller old FK shape and FK1 contents inside tbh.


Interesting, what made you decide to go that route? Do you just like the smaller size?


----------



## CorruptBE

Pretty much yeah. I don't have large hands.


----------



## povohat

I liked the older shape and less weight. FK with FK1 guts is killer.


----------



## Maximillion

I would attempt that mod (own an FK1 and '14) but I was never a huge fan of the coating of the older FK models. Size is great, though.


----------



## Ickz

I was thinking about doing the opposite and putting the first FK into the FK1 shell. Better scroll wheel (believe the very first version was mechanical and not optical) and I like the 1150 dpi step for general use/non-fps games - even though I'm kinda used to it now, 1600 is a tad too fast and 800 is too slow for me. Wish Zowie would just make optional software for custom dpi settings at least.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Interesting, what made you decide to go that route? Do you just like the smaller size?


"smaller" couple of millimeters isn't smaller come on


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Wish Zowie would just make optional software for custom dpi settings at least.


That kinda goes against the grain of their whole spiel. Just like the folks that want them to use omrons, it's just not the direction they want to go. I'm not the biggest Zowie fanboy in the world but I kinda enjoy the fact they have their own thing going on over there (even if it isn't necessarily the smartest or most profitable business-wise).


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> "smaller" couple of millimeters isn't smaller come on


Have you owned these mice? I was skeptical at first as well, but they feel completely different in-hand. It's hard to judge looking at numbers on a picture.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Have you owned these mice? I was skeptical at first as well, but they feel completely different in-hand. It's hard to judge looking at numbers on a picture.


not yet, but i'm curious and also isn't the shape identical even if fk1's couple of mm bigger and shorter?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> not yet, but i'm curious and also isn't the shape identical even if fk1's couple of mm bigger and shorter?


Yes, the shape is the same, only size difference. Just like the EC1/EC2 models.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Yes, the shape is the same, only size difference. Just like the EC1/EC2 models.


well the difference between EC1 and EC2 is much more noticeable compared to Fk and Fk1


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> When in doubt you can always slam the contents of the FK1 into the old FK's shell. Doesn't require tooling at all (AM shell does require a bit of work for the lens), it's a simple body swap, everything fits.
> 
> Sticking with the smaller old FK shape and FK1 contents inside tbh.


I want to try this as well. You really doesn't have to do anything at all? Jusg want to be 100% sure. Will need new mouse feet, and probably another FK1 just in case







I don't have very small hands but I like the FK14 better, just not the sensor. Weight and coating is better imo.


----------



## metal571

Should I really buy one of these now to compare to the Avior lol


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Should I really buy one of these now to compare to the Avior lol


Yeah man! Do it!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Should I really buy one of these now to compare to the Avior lol


If you have the money I don't see why not. Mine is on the way (expected tomorrow or the day after tomorrow) and I believe this to be more "raw" than my Avior. Plus, the shape looks to fit my grip(s) better.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Should I really buy one of these now to compare to the Avior lol


Considering the new firmware for the Avior providing a better experience I'm sure the people would like to know how it compared to Zowie's hands-off approach to that stuff.


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I want to try this as well. You really doesn't have to do anything at all? Jusg want to be 100% sure. Will need new mouse feet, and probably another FK1 just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have very small hands but I like the FK14 better, just not the sensor. Weight and coating is better imo.


I did my swap on the original FK because it has a standard hole for the lens in the bottom shell, like the FK1. The FK'14 may require some modification because the bottom shell has some plastic that covers the lens a little, or it might fit together perfectly, who knows.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> I did my swap on the original FK because it has a standard hole for the lens in the bottom shell, like the FK1. The FK'14 may require some modification because the bottom shell has some plastic that covers the lens a little, or it might fit together perfectly, who knows.


Oh right, forgot about that. Anyone here swapped with a F14?


----------



## sglords

use less than 2months. my fk1 jus died.
not responding, no led light on e dpi switch button.

email zowie rma see wads e respond as I bought from zowie china but I live in singapore


----------



## metal571

Which is the best vendor to buy this from on amazon? The 10 dollar shipping seems like a waste


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> use less than 2months. my fk1 jus died.
> not responding, no led light on e dpi switch button.
> 
> email zowie rma see wads e respond as I bought from zowie china but I live in singapore


Tried a different port? Checked the device manager?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I want to try this as well. You really doesn't have to do anything at all? Jusg want to be 100% sure. Will need new mouse feet, and probably another FK1 just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have very small hands but I like the FK14 better, just not the sensor. Weight and coating is better imo.


Dunno about the FK14, but with the older FK's it's just unscrewing some screws, placing the FK1's stuff in, screwing the screws back in, closing it up, put new skates on it and badum tss.

If the only difference on the FK14 is that weird plastic thing that's part of the shell, you will have to cut it out though.

If you look at the pictures of this thread you'll see examples.

Main difference in size is that the sensor part on the PCB is slightly higher, so that the new lens can actually fit under it, even in the older FK shell. On the AM the grooves where the lens slides in aren't wide enough so that'll require some tooling.


----------



## bond10

What has less smoothing/sluggish feel: FK or FK1? Both used at 400-450 dpi.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What has less smoothing/sluggish feel: FK or FK1? Both used at 400-450 dpi.


FK1, definitely. 450 isn't even native on the FK.


----------



## CorruptBE

I would argue tbh.

FK(non 1) at 2300 dpi. But I dislike the low lift off distance and I need a tad over 4 m/s.


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I would argue tbh.
> 
> FK(non 1) at 2300 dpi. But I dislike the low lift off distance and I need a tad over 4 m/s.


In ur opinion which fk1 dpi settings have the most smoothing/sluggish feeling?


----------



## metal571

Ordered this mouse. Updated delivery day is Friday, getting it sent straight to my workplace so I should be able to try it out intensively this weekend. Hoping that I get a fully functioning unit lol


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Tried a different port? Checked the device manager?


tried on my sis laptop also. doesnt seem to work
the strange thing it the device properties show working


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafikens1000*
> 
> In ur opinion which fk1 dpi settings have the most smoothing/sluggish feeling?


They're all more or less equal. It boils down to preference.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafikens1000*
> 
> In ur opinion which fk1 dpi settings have the most smoothing/sluggish feeling?


Neither has more then the other, 3310 does every step of 50 dpi natively.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Sounds busted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> tried on my sis laptop also. doesnt seem to work
> the strange thing it the device properties show working


Sounds like a busted sensor.


----------



## fuzzybass

So... I'm considering the Zowie FK1, but what has me concerned are the Huano switches. I've read from just a couple of reviews that for RTS/Moba spam clicking they can get fatiguing, but I'm wondering if that's just a few people complaining, or if that's the general consensus? What are people's opinions with the Huano switches and RTS/Moba gameplay?


----------



## dunnoe

Does colour and pattern mouse pad affects the FK1 sensor?
I am thinking of getting QPAD FX29 Battlefield 4 edition from Amazon because its selling at $3.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Battlefield-MousePad-FX29/dp/B00G23HACA/


----------



## HiTechPixel

I recieved my *Zowie FK1* this morning and am absolutely thrilled by it. Compared to my old *Mionix Avior*, the *Zowie* fits my hand and grip much better (near perfect match), is much lighter (more comfortable over time) and glides perfectly on my *Corsair MM400*. I haven't had a chance to test it on my computer yet but you already know how well it performs.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> So... I'm considering the Zowie FK1, but what has me concerned are the Huano switches. I've read from just a couple of reviews that for RTS/Moba spam clicking they can get fatiguing, but I'm wondering if that's just a few people complaining, or if that's the general consensus? What are people's opinions with the Huano switches and RTS/Moba gameplay?


They're fine for me, but it will depend on your finger strength. I play with Huanos in CS, Diablo and League for hours and don't notice anything.

To me the huano's just felt like a more crisp satisfying click.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Yeah, the Huano switches are more satisfactory than Omron. Have no problems using them in any genre.


----------



## metal571

Agreed. I like the Huanos in my FK a lot. Can't wait to try this mouse.


----------



## fuzzybass

Awesome... thank you guys for letting me know (your opinions of the Huano switches). If anyone else has more input, please share!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Well, there isn't much else to say about them. They require more pressure and that's about it. Some will say that they love them (me!), some will say they neither like or dislike them and some will say they hate them. I think the determining factor is the genre you tend to play and whether or not you're a weak kid. That said, I didn't notice much of a difference in terms of required pressure to actuate compared to Omrons but they definitely feel much better to use.

It's just like going from a rubber dome (Omron) keyboard to a mechanical (Huano) keyboard.


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I think the determining factor is the genre you tend to play...


Ya I think _most_ people will find Huanos fine for FPS, but I wouldn't want to play any RTS or Dota-clone with them. Personally I dislike them.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Awesome... thank you guys for letting me know (your opinions of the Huano switches). If anyone else has more input, please share!


I personally love them, Omrons feel mushy to me now and I wouldnt want to go back to a mouse that doesnt have Huanos however I only play FPS games.


----------



## duhizy

Are people still having issues with the scroll wheel skip? Been waiting it out until the bad batch was out, anyone still on a RMAing journey?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Are people still having issues with the scroll wheel skip? Been waiting it out until the bad batch was out, anyone still on a RMAing journey?


It won't be fixed unless they do a hardware revision. Their scroll wheels have been like this since Zowie started making their own shells. It's just how they are.


----------



## fnade

Placing my order for FK1 in few hours, anyone here who has used Avior 7000 and FK1 ? I'm really interested is the smoothing on FK1 way less, or the same ? Any main cons about FK1 ? What's with all the Scrollwheel skipping thingy is it really annoying ?


----------



## metal571

I'm wondering the same thing as @fnade but I already ordered my FK1.

Isn't the scroll wheel optical as well but the notches on it don't always match up with the actual notches that you feel? Is that the only real problem?


----------



## fnade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing as @fnade but I already ordered my FK1.
> 
> Isn't the scroll wheel optical as well but the notches on it don't always match up with the actual notches that you feel? Is that the only real problem?


Good luck to us receiving a healthy mouses.
Since reading few comments I was already afraid getting one with some problems. lol
I'm thinking of it, that notches are very small, that's why it sometimes easily jumps over next one, could it be so ?


----------



## DivineDark

/Sigh... They aren't really problems. They're just Zowie... The scroll wheel uses an optical encoder, so it's notches are really just "suggestions" not the actual tick marks for movement. You wouldn't notice the skipping upward scroll if it didn't have notches at all, but it would be annoying in an entirely different way. It's the exact same wheel you'll find on every Zowie ever made. It just a few more notches.

It's generally accepted that the FK1 uses the most raw 3310 around. Take that for what it's worth. I haven't noticed it feeling much different than the Rival, KPM, or Avior.

The switches are Huano. They are a problem for some, but pure preference.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Placing my order for FK1 in few hours, anyone here who has used Avior 7000 and FK1 ? I'm really interested is the smoothing on FK1 way less, or the same ? Any main cons about FK1 ? What's with all the Scrollwheel skipping thingy is it really annoying ?


I'm a previous Avior owner. As soon as I got my FK1 I knew the Avior would never be used again. The FK1 feels a lot more raw and snappier. I feel myself managing flick shots a lot easier. Tapping is a lot easier thanks to the Huano switches. Shape is perfect, it's more rounded than the Avior. Much lower weight which makes using it a breeze.

Haven't noticed any issues so far with either my scrollwheel or any scraping.


----------



## fnade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm a previous Avior owner. As soon as I got my FK1 I knew the Avior would never be used again. The FK1 feels a lot more raw and snappier. I feel myself managing flick shots a lot easier. Tapping is a lot easier thanks to the Huano switches. Shape is perfect, it's more rounded than the Avior. Much lower weight which makes using it a breeze.
> 
> Haven't noticed any issues so far with either my scrollwheel or any scraping.


Thank you very much, Sir !
BTW you play CSGO ?


----------



## metal571

Sounds like the ideal mouse to me. Can't wait to get it. I don't have much of an issue with the '13 FK wheel except that half the notches are more resistant than the other half, don't know why.


----------



## connectwise

^ it's been less than a year and the middle mouse scroll wheel button has started double clicking.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Thank you very much, Sir !
> BTW you play CSGO ?


A bit. I usually play either UT99 or CS 1.6. Though I'm trying to get into Global Offensive and Battlefield 4.


----------



## metal571

Should add me if you want to get into BF4. I already sunk 1100 hours into it since release hehe


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Sounds like the ideal mouse to me. Can't wait to get it. I don't have much of an issue with the '13 FK wheel except that half the notches are more resistant than the other half, don't know why.


If you have no qualms about the shape or switches, you'll love it.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If you have no qualms about the shape or switches, you'll love it.


Yeah I like ambi mice that are light and actually prefer the Huano feel. Might be in for a treat here.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Should add me if you want to get into BF4. I already sunk 1100 hours into it since release hehe


I'll keep it in mind if I purchase it. Gotta save up some dough after buying X99, GTX 980, ROG SWIFT, a HHKB and whatnot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yeah I like ambi mice that are light and actually prefer the Huano feel. Might be in for a treat here.


Just like me, then. I'm loving mine. I seriously can't think of anything that can make this mouse better. Maybe if there were no side buttons at all.


----------



## metal571

I need my side buttons for grenade and knife as well as actual browsing lol


----------



## fnade

Sometimes i feel like only one without BF4.


----------



## metal571

Now it's actually not crap anymore. Took them a year to finish it instead because EA rushed it out 6 months early. Still a really expensive game since pretty much everyone has Premium.


----------



## DivineDark

It was a SHOCKING change when I loaded it up day before yesterday. I didn't really spend a whole lot of time with it before I built my new machine, but I remember it being a bit laggy and heavy. That's all pretty much gone now. It's pretty damn snappy. It doesn't have the speed of Titanfall or CoD, but it's a lot different than it used to be.

Changing for the better, finally.


----------



## metal571

They changed from 10 to a 30 tickrate and significantly nerfed the antilag so it is very responsive. I can also swear mouse input lag was greatly reduced with the most recent patch. If you think it's slow, play Domination on Locker or Dawnbreaker. Get some skilled people in there and it becomes a nail biter. Fun stuff.


----------



## DivineDark

It's not a nail biter for me... When I'm playing locker against skilled opponents, I'm usually dead from an LMG... Grenade... Knife... Paddles...etc...etc...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Also, people. Make this mouse justice with a 144Hz monitor!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Now it's actually not crap anymore. Took them a year to finish it instead because EA rushed it out 6 months early. Still a really expensive game since pretty much everyone has Premium.


I'd argue Premium might not be that necessary, at least not now. It might be worth it in the beginning where you get to experience all the new DLC first-hand with everyone else. But months later? Eh. I bought Battlefield 3 a year or two ago and practically all servers ran vanilla maps. I think the same will happen to Battlefield 4 in due time.


----------



## metal571

Well it isn't just maps. It's also weapons. Really powerful weapons that sometimes put you at a disadvantage if you don't have them.

There has been talk about putting another DLC out after Final Stand that would include some BF3 favorites. Also the return of the M16A3 potentially.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Well it isn't just maps. It's also weapons. Really powerful weapons that sometimes put you at a disadvantage if you don't have them.


I understand but at this point you're paying for weapons which may or may not get equalized with the stock weapons an maps that probably won't be used in rotations soon. Is that worth $40-$50?

Don't get me wrong. I'd buy Premium in a heartbeat if I bought a Battlefield at Launch. The shenanigans when everyone starts afresh on new maps with new guns is amazing. But this late in the game? Not worth the money.

Unless you want the Unica/Deagle, that is.


----------



## aLv1080

I bought my FK1 2 months ago, it was posted 57 days ago and it didn't arrive yet.
I know that you guys have nothing to do with it, but I'm really pissed off... Hope I can get a functioning unit as well. If not, I'm done with it and I'll stick with my G100s or with the Sensei RAW.
Btw, BF4 is way better now. Still not perfect tho, but the connection is better than the BF3. But it doesn't worth 60usd tbh... Well, at least the hitreg is better than the CSGO on MM servers.


----------



## metal571

I bought the base game at 48 bucks premium at 40. Never pay full price. Lol. I thought CS was supposed to have the best hitreg of all games but I guess not


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I bought the base game at 48 bucks premium at 40. Never pay full price. Lol. I thought CS was supposed to have the best hitreg of all games but I guess not


Maybe on 128tick, but not on MM servers. I die more times behind the corner in CSGO than in BF4 after that patch (both on low ping servers, ofc)


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I bought my FK1 2 months ago, it was posted 57 days ago and it didn't arrive yet.
> I know that you guys have nothing to do with it, but I'm really pissed off...


I'm sorry but I'm dying of laughter right now









seriously, what the heck happened?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I bought the base game at 48 bucks premium at 40. Never pay full price. Lol. I thought CS was supposed to have the best hitreg of all games but I guess not


I'd argue older games (Quake & UT) had better hitreg.


----------



## detto87

It can have the best hitreg, but on most MM servers it's just pulling hair bad.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm dying of laughter right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, what the heck happened?


I don't really know, I bought it from China since noone in South America sells Zowie mice.
It just stopped in the IRS and I have no news about it. It was probably misplaced, I guess (Is that sentence right? I'm sorry about my english btw)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> It can have the best hitreg, but on most MM servers it's just pulling hair bad.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrnCkYrRRc

Nah man, I don't know...


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrnCkYrRRc
> 
> Nah man, I don't know...


CS:GO is legit awful, but unfortunately it's been adopted by everyone more or less.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I don't really know, I bought it from China since noone in South America sells Zowie mice.
> It just stopped in the IRS and I have no news about it. It was probably misplaced, I guess (Is that sentence right? I'm sorry about my english btw)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrnCkYrRRc
> 
> Nah man, I don't know...


Sorry to hear that, dude... If you want, you can buy one on Amazon and I can ship it to you. You'll have to pay, of course.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, dude... If you want, you can buy one on Amazon and I can ship it to you. You'll have to pay, of course.


Thank you so much dude, but Amazon ships to BRland. So I think it's fine...
The problem is: I probably lost 70usd. I'll try to talk with the seller and see if I can get my money back, and then I will buy it on Amazon. But I bought it two months ago, the "customer protection" is already over.

Amazon is great, I can pay the taxes in the checkout and it will arrive in two weeks or so. It's 60% of taxes over 60usd+shipping, but I'm used to that :c
Thanks for that buddy, It's good to see people like this


----------



## sonic2911

Hello guys, I want to ask about the scroll wheel issue. Did zowie fix it?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Hello guys, I want to ask about the scroll wheel issue. Did zowie fix it?


Look back one page... Post 1196.


----------



## detto87

I never had this issue on my old FK or EC2 though. So they did change something (but for the worse in this case).
It kinda worries me that Zowie didn't respond to this issue yet or haven't heard enough complaints.
It's a pretty obvious flaw that gets noticed by many players on day 1 or 2.


----------



## DivineDark

I'm using a gen 1 EC1 at work and it does the exact same thing. So do the other 9 models of zowie mice that I own.


----------



## sglords

Zowie rma email took too long to reply back.
Gonna rma my fk1 back to China official retailer where I purchased from. Taobao live chat function is real deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I don't really know, I bought it from China since noone in South America sells Zowie mice.
> It just stopped in the IRS and I have no news about it. It was probably misplaced, I guess (Is that sentence right? I'm sorry about my english btw)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrnCkYrRRc
> 
> Nah man, I don't know...


Which website u bought it from?


----------



## HiTechPixel

ZOWIEs support is pretty nonexistent.


----------



## sglords

It might be that bad to make me consider again if I ever wan to buy zowie mouse.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> Zowie rma email took too long to reply back.
> Gonna rma my fk1 back to China official retailer where I purchased from. Taobao live chat function is real deal.
> Which website u bought it from?


Aliexpress. I know the seller, I bought a FK14 and an AM with him.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I never had this issue on my old FK or EC2 though. So they did change something (but for the worse in this case).
> It kinda worries me that Zowie didn't respond to this issue yet or haven't heard enough complaints.
> It's a pretty obvious flaw that gets noticed by many players on day 1 or 2.


It's not possible to fix without going for a mechanical encoder (which would be nice, like the alps ones in the Roccat mice) because the optical encoder has nothing to do with the notches that give the tactile feel. They are pretty accurate still, but every 9th step or so it registers a tad bit later than the notch of the scroll.
That's the only little issue with mine at least. It works completely fine for me for everyday use, because I never used the mousewheel for any fine actions like weapon selection etc.


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Aliexpress. I know the seller, I bought a FK14 and an AM with him.


is there tracking number?
i not sure abt aliexpress but china seller v scared of bad rating on their account.
china ebay seller refund me without question.

now im using taobao (china ver of ebay)
everything theres tracking and can live chat with the seller but everything is in chinese hahaha


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's not possible to fix without going for a mechanical encoder (which would be nice, like the alps ones in the Roccat mice) because the optical encoder has nothing to do with the notches that give the tactile feel. They are pretty accurate still, but every 9th step or so it registers a tad bit later than the notch of the scroll.
> That's the only little issue with mine at least. It works completely fine for me for everyday use, because I never used the mousewheel for any fine actions like weapon selection etc.


Makes me wonder why the Zowie scrollwheel is THAT bad.

My IME3.0 which is secondhand, never experienced any mis-scolls, this is without the random scroll fix applied


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> is there tracking number?
> i not sure abt aliexpress but china seller v scared of bad rating on their account.
> china ebay seller refund me without question.
> 
> now im using taobao (china ver of ebay)
> everything theres tracking and can live chat with the seller but everything is in chinese hahaha


There is. It took less than 10 days to arrive from China to my country, but somehow it just stopped in the IRS.
I'll wait a few more days and maybe I'll buy another one on Amazon. I REALLY wanted to try a FK1. :c


----------



## Sencha

One thing I've noticed with my FK1 is the sens is defo slightly off. With my 1.1/3.0 in CS I need 1.66 @400dpi to get 60cm/360 with my FK1 I need 1.83 in game to get same 60cm


----------



## chace90

My wmo and ime 3.0 both are around 415-430 dpi. The fk1 isn't off the ime 3.0 is. If you use the calculator on this http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html site 420 dpi with a sensitivity of 1.66 is almost exactly 60 cm/360.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> One thing I've noticed with my FK1 is the sens is defo slightly off. With my 1.1/3.0 in CS I need 1.66 @400dpi to get 60cm/360 with my FK1 I need 1.83 in game to get same 60cm


use mousetester to see your "real" mouse DPi, the MLT04 is sensitive to height changes and can sometimes be closer to 450 dpi rather than 400


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chace90*
> 
> My wmo and ime 3.0 both are around 415-430 dpi. The fk1 isn't off the ime 3.0 is. If you use the calculator on this http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html site 420 dpi with a sensitivity of 1.66 is almost exactly 60 cm/360.


Ahhh that's interesting! cheers man!


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> use mousetester to see your "real" mouse DPi, the MLT04 is sensitive to height changes and can sometimes be closer to 450 dpi rather than 400


That makes more sense!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> One thing I've noticed with my FK1 is the sens is defo slightly off. With my 1.1/3.0 in CS I need 1.66 @400dpi to get 60cm/360 with my FK1 I need 1.83 in game to get same 60cm


If you have to use 1.83 your FK1 is probably around 375 CPI. Mine is exactly at 400 CPI and that is 1.731...(don't remember exactly). Did you put bigger feet on it?


----------



## fnade

Just received my FK1 !
Really happy everything is just working great, no problems with mouse wheel too so far.
Mouse click stiffness is just great, Mionix Aviors 7000 clicks were just way too weak for my fingers.
800dpi movements are really RAW, and smoothing is dramatically lower than Avior 7k, only thingy that bothers me a little is the, 3310's swampy cursor precision, but i have gotten used to it already.
The quality is great, at first time using it in CSDM my left side fingers started to feel crampy, but now it's just fine.
Feeling sympathetic to the FK coating too, wasn't that good when fingers were dry, but after half and hour in active CSDM, fingers started to sweat, and mouse grip felt just proper.









Hard to say is it big or small for my average hand size, but it could just be that my hand is astonished by size, and keeps quite.









I sure recommend this mouse for every gamer out there cause it's worth it !


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> If you have to use 1.83 your FK1 is probably around 375 CPI. Mine is exactly at 400 CPI and that is 1.731...(don't remember exactly). Did you put bigger feet on it?


Ahh good call ,Yeah its got 8mm hyperglides on in. So that will effect it won't it?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Ahh good call ,Yeah its got 8mm hyperglides on in. So that will effect it won't it?


Yeah it does, the higher you go the lower the CPI.


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yeah it does, the higher you go the lower the CPI.


Why, How and Why?


----------



## metal571

Just got my FK1. This surface on it is...interesting. Not rubberized, but a little sticky? Weird, but works fine. Scroll wheel doesn't have any issues on mine as far as I can tell. Had to rip it out of the box right at work, couldn't resist. I will say the sensor is literally dead on my hard desk. It doesn't track at all, but works fine as soon as I put it on cloth. Odd. Will certainly test it more later, but I can already tell this could be my replacement for the Avior after all. It fits my grip absolutely perfectly.


----------



## Scharfschutzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Just got my FK1. This surface on it is...interesting. Not rubberized, but a little sticky? Weird, but works fine. Scroll wheel doesn't have any issues on mine as far as I can tell. Had to rip it out of the box right at work, couldn't resist. I will say the sensor is literally dead on my hard desk. It doesn't track at all, but works fine as soon as I put it on cloth. Odd. Will certainly test it more later, but I can already tell this could be my replacement for the Avior after all. It fits my grip absolutely perfectly.


----------



## metal571

@DivineDark is pleased.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Just got my FK1. This surface on it is...interesting. Not rubberized, but a little sticky? Weird, but works fine. Scroll wheel doesn't have any issues on mine as far as I can tell. Had to rip it out of the box right at work, couldn't resist. I will say the sensor is literally dead on my hard desk. It doesn't track at all, but works fine as soon as I put it on cloth. Odd. Will certainly test it more later, but I can already tell this could be my replacement for the Avior after all. It fits my grip absolutely perfectly.


It's a great mouse. I keep going back and forth between the FK2013 and the FK1.

How do you like the tracking vs. the Avior? I thought the FK1 "felt" more raw and precise, but who knows.


----------



## metal571

I have to say it feels more raw and responsive on the desktop than my G402 that I've dedicated to office duty for now.

Just re-tested. Yep. Since when can I feel smoothing? This is a 60 Hz ViewSonic 1080p too.

I think @r0ach should try one. Then maybe him and I can agree on something for the first time in history. Only kidding.

But really, this is probably gonna replace my Avior. I'll play after I get home from work. Another thing: does this have an MCU in it at all? Feels like they directly implemented the sensor with the minimum possible amount of code.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Mine works perfectly but I'm a bit sad that my RMB and LMB are misaligned. The LMB sits perfectly flush with a perfect gap between the LMB shell and the middle shell. However the RMB leans in a bit to wards the middle shell. It doesn't scrape but it's annoying that it isn't symmetrical.


----------



## metal571

My unit has different sounding and feeling left and right buttons. Right side is mushier and has a lighter sound. Left side feels like a Huano should; crisp, loud, and solid. It's not that bad but thought I would share that as well.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> My unit has different sounding and feeling left and right buttons. Right side is mushier and has a lighter sound. Left side feels like a Huano should; crisp, loud, and solid.


I have no prior experience with Huano switches but mine feel and sound similar. Might become apparent after getting used to them however.


----------



## metal571

I prefer them because the extra force required is more sure-fire. I have a bad tendency to misclick in very intense situations with Omrons.

Man this is an exciting mouse. I can't believe Zowie actually gave us exactly what we were asking for. I waited too long to try this.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I prefer them because the extra force required is more sure-fire. I have a bad tendency to misclick in very intense situations with Omrons.
> 
> Man this is an exciting mouse. I can't believe Zowie actually gave us exactly what we were asking for. I waited too long to try this.


Yeah. Just wish this came out earlier so I wouldn't have bought the Avior.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> 
> 
> @DivineDark is pleased.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yeah. Just wish this came out earlier so I wouldn't have bought the Avior.


The feels man. The feels. That said both mice have advantages, especially way more customization for the Avior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*


LOL


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The feels man. The feels. That said both mice have advantages, especially way more customization for the Avior.
> LOL


True. But for those of us who prefer a barren mice that talks the talk and ACTUALLY also walks the walk, this is it. This is the best no-bull mouse with a modern sensor.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I prefer them because the extra force required is more sure-fire. I have a bad tendency to misclick in very intense situations with Omrons.
> 
> Man this is an exciting mouse. I can't believe Zowie actually gave us exactly what we were asking for. I waited too long to try this.


You did! but you got one in the end......its kind of killed my addiction to testing out new mice.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> You did! but you got one in the end......its kind of killed my addiction to testing out new mice.


The Avior had that effect on me for a while. But now that I have a job and more money than I know what to do with since I'm living single in an apartment, I might as well try a couple new things now, ya know?


----------



## fnade

Tip for some people, how to easily notice Smoothing with your eyes.
The easiest way to notice would be a good atleast 100hz monitor...of course a 120hz would be even better.
And CSGO with raw_input off, and all the console commands that goes under m_mous... to 0.
1. Start new game with a smallest map you can find in workshop for ex. aim_map, to gain maximum fps
2. Remove maximum fps cap write "fps_max 0" in console.
3. (Optional) Make sure your video settings are at lowest settings, but keep native resolution.
4. Now you need to have 2 mices or firmwares of mouses, to make the test.
5. A mouse which you believe has the smallest or none smoothing, and second mouse which has smoothing.
6. Would be great to set both mouses on exact dpi if possible.
7. Add -tickrate 128 to your set launch options @ steam for CSGO.
Add few bots and do some shots for few minutes with first mouse, and then with the second one.

Join T-Side, and past these console commands in your console (whole text) when your server has started to have proper test against BOT's.

Code:



Code:


mp_roundtime 60; mp_limitteams 0; mp_respawn_on_death_ct 1; bot_join_team ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct; bot_add_ct;

NOTICE: Try to do fast flick-shots mostly.

I guarantee you will notice difference, and will have understanding of smoothing.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Tip for some people, how to easily notice Smoothing with your eyes.
> The easiest way to notice would be a good atleast 100hz monitor...of course a 120hz would be even better.
> And CSGO with raw_input off, and all the console commands that goes under m_mous... to 0.
> Start new game with a smallest map you can find in workshop for ex. aim_map, to gain maximum fps (fps_max 0) in console.
> Now you need to have 2 mices or firmwares of mouses, to make the test.
> A mouse which you believe has the smallest or none smoothing, and second mouse which has smoothing.
> Would be great to set both mouses on exact dpi if possible.
> Add few bots and do some shots for few minutes with first mouse, and then with the second one.
> NOTICE: Try to do fast flick-shots mostly.
> 
> I guarantee you will notice difference, and will have understanding of smoothing.


I might be able to do this tonight. Need to find my G400 V2 or 3G DA. I know both of my 3.0's are in storage right now.


----------



## fnade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I might be able to do this tonight. Need to find my G400 V2 or 3G DA. I know both of my 3.0's are in storage right now.


I forgot to mention, add -tickrate 128 to your set launch options @ steam for CSGO.
This will automatically make your CSGO new game server 128tickrate.
Why 128 ? Because not only hitpoint registration and hitbox movements are better, but so are mouse movements clearer, therefore better for test.


----------



## gene-z

Did they ever address or acknowledge the scroll wheel problems? I held off on sending mine in for warranty because quite a few people were getting ones with bad scroll wheels back. Not sure if it's even worth the $6 to ship it to them to only get one back with the same issue.


----------



## turnschuh

whats ur issue with the scrollwheel? is it that scroll up doesnt get registered like every 2nd notch till u push it a litte bit when scrolled slowly?


----------



## metal571

My unit has so far not skipped a single scroll, not even in the browser. Maybe it's fixed?


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> My unit has so far not skipped a single scroll, not even in the browser. Maybe it's fixed?


even when scrolling slowly up one notch?


----------



## metal571

Yep, slowly scrolling up registers right before each notch.

EDIT: yep tried it one more time just now, seems perfect. Went through the whole wheel more than once scrolling up slowly.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yep, slowly scrolling up registers right before each notch.


oh nice, then. gz^^

EDIT: wish i had gotten one with no noisy scrollwheel though. would have enjoyed the mouse very much...


----------



## metal571

Either they fixed it or I must be lucky.


----------



## Moosiemayne

It only happened to me when I scrolled downwards before the next scroll upwards. Pretty much a non-issue as I rarely scroll upwards, and never in game.


----------



## metal571

The only time I actually use the scroll wheel in game is to get my medkit out just after spawning so I can run with it to the first objective in BF4 and look 1337...or essentially like my character is late for work carrying a suitcase. Either way, super pro


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosiemayne*
> 
> It only happened to me when I scrolled downwards before the next scroll upwards. Pretty much a non-issue as I rarely scroll upwards, and never in game.


yea, i didnt have an issue with it either, only jump with mwheel down.^^
i think its only a real issue for people who scroll through the whole "weapon inventory" with the mousewheel in games, for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The only time I actually use the scroll wheel in game is to get my medkit out just after spawning so I can run with it to the first objective in BF4 and look 1337...or essentially like my character is late for work carrying a suitcase. Either way, super pro


lol!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosiemayne*
> 
> It only happened to me when I scrolled downwards before the next scroll upwards. Pretty much a non-issue as I rarely scroll upwards, and never in game.


Exactly the problem I have, but an issue for me as I constantly use up/down for weapon switch. I tried switching to keyboard weapon switches using 1-5, but it's much easier for me using the wheel.


----------



## Maximillion

Welp, it's over for the Avior. @metal571, the biggest spokesperson and proponent of the mouse has converted. At least it will go down in history as the King of Swamp Mice


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Welp, it's over for the Avior. @metal571, the biggest spokesperson and proponent of the mouse has converted. At least it will go down in history as the King of Swamp Mice


I still have it but I'm thinking of buying a FK1 aswell but I still have a slight hope that we'll see a different mouse with the 3366 sensor..


----------



## hillbility

Does anyone know if Zowie's speedy skatez for the AM will fit on the FK1? The shape seems to be pretty much the same from what I can tell.

Will it even be an improvement over the standard ones that come with the FK1 ? I like to have the smoothest glide possible.


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hillbility*
> 
> Does anyone know if Zowie's speedy skatez for the AM will fit on the FK1? The shape seems to be pretty much the same from what I can tell.
> 
> Will it even be an improvement over the standard ones that come with the FK1 ? I like to have the smoothest glide possible.


http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=ms_skates_1 The MS-3 will fit on ANY mouse


----------



## CorruptBE

Skates from AM/FK1/FK are exactly the same skates. Bought 4 packs and did some swapping around in the FK/AM/FK1 shape and it was a 1 size fits all.


----------



## metal571

It's still my main backup mouse. If Mionix makes a 90g Avior V2 then I'm all for that.


----------



## hillbility

This is what I needed to hear, thanks a lot @CorruptBE


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> It's still my main backup mouse. If Mionix makes a 90g Avior V2 then I'm all for that.


Benchwarmer 7000.


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Benchwarmer 7000.


Benchwarmer 7000 swamp edition.


----------



## detto87

Really the only negative things I can find on my FK1 are

- feet too thin (but they give you a second set in the box, so just apply those immediately)
- scroll wheel issue (yep, thought it was gone, but it's still there. I cannot use the wheel reliably in-game.)
- coating gets shiny/gross (not as bad as original FK though)

Sensor performance combined with shape, weight and clicks, are a super nice combo for fast or slower paced FPS gamers who prefer a low sens. I can swipe madly with 80cm/360 over my deskpad and land shots where I wondered a second later how I managed to hit that target. It is not as precise as my WMO though, but I wonder if I'll let that bug me.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> It's still my main backup mouse. If Mionix makes a 90g Avior V2 then I'm all for that.


I'm down with a lower weight variant too.

After switching back and forth between some mice and between the FK1 and regular FK shape with the FK1 internals I can pretty much say that my issue with the Mionix wasn't the shape, but the weight. I've gotten to used too having something lightweight.

Lower weight and less post processing (if they can figure something out in agreement with pixart maybe even none on 400/800 dpi?) Avior v2 = The ***pening v2??


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieBook*
> 
> http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=ms_skates_1 The MS-3 will fit on ANY mouse


+million......I've done this on every mouse in the last 10 years


----------



## fuzzybass

Well, I put in my order for the FK1 today. I'm not rich, so I had to do slower shipping, which means the mouse will get here in a week's time.

I'm pretty excited, and I'll post impressions as soon as I get it!


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Well, I put in my order for the FK1 today. I'm not rich, so I had to do slower shipping, which means the mouse will get here in a week's time.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, and I'll post impressions as soon as I get it!


Hey man, money well spent! you'll love it!


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Hey man, money well spent! you'll love it!


Yee yee! I hope so! I'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## metal571

I'm gonna try to get around to doing a direct comparison video review between the FK1 and Avior this weekend since I know everyone wants to see that.

Not too surprisingly, Mionix emailed me this morning, probably after seeing that I switched to the FK1, about improvements that could be made to the Avior.


----------



## HiTechPixel

There's more or less nothing Zowie can improve on this mouse aside from better quality control and a better coating. I much preferred the coating on the Avior. So that's something, I guess.


----------



## metal571

I honestly wish the sides weren't so "pushed in" as well, but rather more flat like the Avior. I actually like the coating as it is even more grippy than the Avior, although just doesn't feel as high quality in the hand. But it really sticks well.


----------



## Aventadoor

I think FK1 could be wider.
Width is why I like the Avior, but duo to its longness and flatness combined with that very pronounced rear, its so uncomfy.
Sensei width would be perfect.


----------



## metal571

I guess the pronounced rear of the Avior doesn't matter to me much since I fingertip and never really feel it. But, I can see big problems trying to use it with a claw grip as I couldn't hold onto the mouse with a claw grip. The back always took a dive every time lifting it with a claw grip.

What I mentioned in my email back to Mionix:

The plastic around the feet could scrape on some pads.
The side buttons protrude and annoy some people with some grips.
The firmware should do native 50-5000 CPI only with no interpolation algorithms, which could cause a sense of input latency vs. raw mice like the FK1.
Lower the weight to 90g.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I guess the pronounced rear of the Avior doesn't matter to me much since I fingertip and never really feel it. But, I can see big problems trying to use it with a claw grip as I couldn't hold onto the mouse with a claw grip. The back always took a dive every time lifting it with a claw grip.
> 
> What I mentioned in my email back to Mionix:
> 
> The plastic around the feet could scrape on some pads.
> The side buttons protrude and annoy some people with some grips.
> The firmware should do native 50-5000 CPI only with no interpolation algorithms, which could cause a sense of input latency vs. raw mice like the FK1.
> Lower the weight to 90g.


I dont claw.
I do fingertipish. But my palm isent resting on it. I have bigger hands.
So if you look at the hand picture, the red area is where it gets uncomfertable when gaming for me.
And that red area matches with the grey circle Ive drawn on the avior pic


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm gonna try to get around to doing a direct comparison video review between the FK1 and Avior this weekend since I know everyone wants to see that.
> 
> Not too surprisingly, Mionix emailed me this morning, probably after seeing that I switched to the FK1, about improvements that could be made to the Avior.


Tell them to contact pixart about removing pretty much all post processing on the 3310 at 400/800 (and maybe up to 1600?) dpi and perhaps a lighter weight edition. Or a smaller version.

The 3310 can be fitted in a smaller size. The fact that the FK1's internals fit in a AM or regular FK shape prove that.


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I dont claw.
> I do fingertipish. But my palm isent resting on it. I have bigger hands.
> So if you look at the hand picture, the red area is where it gets uncomfertable when gaming for me.
> And that red area matches with the grey circle Ive drawn on the avior pic


^ Those were my general complaints with the Avior as well. The back-end was too "fat" for my liking.

In all honesty, the best mouse shape I've personally come across was that of the Razer Taipan. I absolutely loved that shape, but alas, it's stuck with a laser sensor, so I temporarily used a Deathadder 2013 for its optical sensor, and now I'm moving onto something that I hope to be closest to the Taipan in terms of shape, while having an optical sensor (the FK1).


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Tell them to contact pixart about removing pretty much all post processing on the 3310 at 400/800 (and maybe up to 1600?) dpi and perhaps a lighter weight edition. Or a smaller version.
> 
> The 3310 can be fitted in a smaller size. The fact that the FK1's internals fit in a AM or regular FK shape prove that.


lol, that's not gonna happen most likely at all about talking to Pixart. What they can do is scrap their current interpolation firmware and instead just use something as more of a pass-through rather than a get->process->pass, the former of which I'm pretty sure the FK1 is essentially operating with. I'm assuming there will probably be an Avior V2 at some point. Not even I know for sure about that though. I don't think the size is an issue, just the weight.


----------



## CorruptBE

Hey, a man can dream









Still think you should mention it, even if they have no control over it, the more manufacturers get to know that people using the lower ranges of DPI prefer it "RAW" and unprocessed, the more they will start relaying this info back to sensor manufacturers like Pixart.

We might not get anywhere with this in the near future, but perhaps in the long run?

Personally I wouldn't mind a firmware that disables the DPI levels above 5000 and makes everything more "pure". Also make some skates available for ordering then so I can open the mouse up for "weight reduction". Obviously they can add a "disclaimer" or "warning" for this firmware for those that don't know wth they're doing.


----------



## fnade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm gonna try to get around to doing a direct comparison video review between the FK1 and Avior this weekend since I know everyone wants to see that.
> 
> Not too surprisingly, Mionix emailed me this morning, probably after seeing that I switched to the FK1, about improvements that could be made to the Avior.


Probably wouldn't be a best thing to talk about anything, except improving Avior at this moment with them, but by any chance could you tip them this topic, for their future mouse developments ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1516909/mouse-makers-come-hither-we-did-the-market-research-for-you-post-suggestions


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Probably wouldn't be a best thing to talk about anything, except improving Avior at this moment with them, but by any chance could you tip them this topic, for their future mouse developments ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1516909/mouse-makers-come-hither-we-did-the-market-research-for-you-post-suggestions


I'll send them that in a separate email.


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I dont claw.
> I do fingertipish. But my palm isent resting on it. I have bigger hands.
> So if you look at the hand picture, the red area is where it gets uncomfertable when gaming for me.
> And that red area matches with the grey circle Ive drawn on the avior pic


That is the exact spot that hurts my hand when using any DA mouse.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm gonna try to get around to doing a direct comparison video review between the FK1 and Avior this weekend since I know everyone wants to see that.
> 
> Not too surprisingly, Mionix emailed me this morning, probably after seeing that I switched to the FK1, about improvements that could be made to the Avior.


Tell them you want a sensei shaped 80-90g mouse with the 3310 sensor. please?^^
EDIT: or maybe an FK1/Sensei hybrid shape wise (cant be bad at all) and side buttons ofc (implemented like they did with the FK1, where you have no issues feeling or pressing them on the side you do not use).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Hey, a man can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think you should mention it, even if they have no control over it, the more manufacturers get to know that people using the lower ranges of DPI prefer it "RAW" and unprocessed, the more they will start relaying this info back to sensor manufacturers like Pixart.
> 
> We might not get anywhere with this in the near future, but perhaps in the long run?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't mind a firmware that disables the DPI levels above 5000 and makes everything more "pure". Also make some skates available for ordering then so I can open the mouse up for "weight reduction". Obviously they can add a "disclaimer" or "warning" for this firmware for those that don't know wth they're doing.


and this!


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> Tell them you want a sensei shaped 80-90g mouse with the 3310 sensor. please?^^
> EDIT: or maybe an FK1/Sensei hybrid shape wise (cant be bad at all) and side buttons ofc (implemented like they did with the FK1, where you have no issues feeling or pressing them on the side you do not use).
> and this!


Yes I told them that if they would give us a test firmware that did no CPI interpolation algorithm at all they might be able to match the FK1 in responsiveness. I doubt they'll make something like the Sensei though. They like their shape and a lot of other people like it too. I actually find it more comfortable than the Sensei.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yes I told them that if they would give us a test firmware that did no CPI interpolation algorithm at all they might be able to match the FK1 in responsiveness.


That would be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I doubt they'll make something like the Sensei though. They like their shape and a lot of other people like it too. I actually find it more comfortable than the Sensei.


:/
Or just a more palm grip friendly ambidextrous mouse with deeper embedded and smaller side buttons with a less pronounced ridge.^^


----------



## metal571

Man, I love this mouse.

I have pulled off some wild flickshots with insane accuracy like never before thanks to the weight and responsiveness of this mouse. Couldn't recommend anything more for claw or fingertip. Period.

If there is any kind of button latency going on, it isn't affecting anything I do in the slightest.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Man, I love this mouse.
> 
> I have pulled off some wild flickshots with insane accuracy like never before thanks to the weight and responsiveness of this mouse. Couldn't recommend anything more for claw or fingertip. Period.
> 
> If there is any kind of button latency going on, it isn't affecting anything I do in the slightest.


good stuff.......knew you'd love it!


----------



## Aventadoor

In games like CSGO where reaction time matters in certain situations, I notice the clicks to be a big negative for the mice.
Personally I notice the benefit of having an easier button clicks straight away, and for me its a big + cause I dont ever have to focus on clicking at all. Not mention it seems like I hit people faster, which I need to maintain my 49% headshot rate in CSGO, which is higher then dmaster







 xD


----------



## Skylit

I'll agree that I noticed some sort of delay with button registration on the FK1, but I doubt it's something people will have trouble adapting with enough use.

That's with everything though. It's hard for people to accept things when they've experienced differences (better or worse) in prior product(s).


----------



## thumus

Is it possible to put the FK1 sensor, PCB and, buttons and stuff to the EC2 eVo shell?


----------



## CorruptBE

I assume not. Design would be different I guess, whereas AM/FK/FK1 are quite similar and could be somewhat considered "iterations" of the same mouse.


----------



## xmr1

The button latency was immediately noticeable to me in CS. Not entirely gamebreaking but it took me a while to relearn the exact timing of the aim->shoot process and the timing of the different ways to control recoil and fire rates in the game.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> The button latency was immediately noticeable to me in CS. Not entirely gamebreaking but it took me a while to relearn the exact timing of the aim->shoot process and the timing of the different ways to control recoil and fire rates in the game.


It didn't affect my recoil control at all, but I could notice it clearly when I was AWPing.


----------



## a_ak57

How difficult is it to replaces switches, anyway? Is it just a matter of soldering or are there size differences and stuff that'd make it an issue?


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> How difficult is it to replaces switches, anyway? Is it just a matter of soldering or are there size differences and stuff that'd make it an issue?


Actually, the mouse click latency isn't affected by switch itself, but it affected by how long it takes MCU to process and send click signal to PC.


----------



## Aventadoor

Its importent to note that its not really the click latency which is a issue with FK1.
I do not know its click latency, but id imagine it would be like EC1.
Neither do I know how they measure it. But its more the shell shape which makes them hard to click, and causes the delay. Althought its probably a combination of the two aswell.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Guess I'm one of the few where the clicks actually improved my game, both in terms of feel and latency. No complaints from me.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> How difficult is it to replaces switches, anyway? Is it just a matter of soldering or are there size differences and stuff that'd make it an issue?


Kinda easy, I guess


----------



## AnimalK

I have had the mouse since it went on sale in Canada a couple of months ago.

The shape, surface coating, tracking are excellent in my opinion.

Occasionally I can feel the right mouse button rub against the Center stack but I do not consider it an issue. I may file it down a little in the near future.

I have had zero issues with the mouse wheel. I primarily play CSGO.

The only thing that bothers me is the mild click latency. It is not bad but for a gaming mouse which does everything else so well it kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.

But all in all this is the best mouse I've ever had.


----------



## duhizy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I have had the mouse since it went on sale in Canada a couple of months ago.
> 
> The shape, surface coating, tracking are excellent in my opinion.
> 
> Occasionally I can feel the right mouse button rub against the Center stack but I do not consider it an issue. I may file it down a little in the near future.
> 
> I have had zero issues with the mouse wheel. I primarily play CSGO.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is the mild click latency. It is not bad but for a gaming mouse which does everything else so well it kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> But all in all this is the best mouse I've ever had.


May I ask where it is you got it? I don't want to get it from amazon.com and have to pay 20 bucks to ship it back to the US if I don't like it.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Guess I'm one of the few where the clicks actually improved my game, both in terms of feel and latency. No complaints from me.


Same for me.
I have trouble playing with other mice and have to get used to their soft clicks again. It's all a matter of getting used to it.
Of course an added delay caused by the MCU isn't really helpful but small differences of about 15ms isn't any problem to my performance.


----------



## hillbility

I had an old CM storm spawn laying around, heated it up with a hair dryer, pulled off the right side rubber and sticked it to the right side of my FK1, fitted like a glove and damn does that feel great now, the extra width+grip makes everything so much more comfy









Now for some Omrons...


----------



## Atavax

ordered a fk1 from gamejava over 2 months ago, still hasn't shown up...


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> May I ask where it is you got it? I don't want to get it from amazon.com and have to pay 20 bucks to ship it back to the US if I don't like it.


I got it from Canada Computers. You can order it online or buy it in store. If your local store doesn't have stock they will ship one from another store to your store.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> ordered a fk1 from gamejava over 2 months ago, still hasn't shown up...


That's because of its terrible latency


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> That's because of its terrible latency


HAHAHAHAHA! So much win here.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> That's because of its terrible latency


Yeah, he really got stiffed on that one.


----------



## bond10

Is the v shape on this mouse more aggressive than a sensei?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Is the v shape on this mouse more aggressive than a sensei?


Yes, the sides are more "pushed in"


----------



## sonic2911

Have just got FK1, wonderful!!! no problem with scrollwheel, love it so much!!! and return the f*ckin' rival =]]


----------



## metal571

Yeah the scroll wheel continues to work just fine for me as well. Only every so often will it be inaccurate but it's rare and is more of a corner case than anything else. I love the fact that it's optical. Technically should never wear out even though other parts of the mouse might.


----------



## sonic2911

yeah, doesn't have problem with 2 buttons on the right side too







still testing the scrollwheel, i like the wheel of deathadder.
is there anyway to set another function to the side buttons?


----------



## metal571

On a Zowie? You can't set anything on a Zowie, would need to use some external software.


----------



## Costcosaurus

I got this mouse just last week and it has a problem where it will just randomly move the mouse cursor one direction slowly without me moving the mouse itself.

Could there be something wrong with the sensor?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I got this mouse just last week and it has a problem where it will just randomly move the mouse cursor one direction slowly without me moving the mouse itself.
> 
> Could there be something wrong with the sensor?


It's an FK1?

What surface are you using it on? Desk? Mouse pad? What pad?


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> It's an FK1?
> 
> What surface are you using it on? Desk? Mouse pad? What pad?


Yes it's an FK1.

I'm using it on a hard plastic mouse pad from SteelSeries.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Yes it's an FK1.
> 
> I'm using it on a hard plastic mouse pad from SteelSeries.


Try it on a cloth pad and see if you notice the same thing. The other thing you can do is use the button combo to increase the lift off distance. That might save you. The 3310 sensor is kinda picky about it's surface. That sensor works really well on cloth, but not so much on hard pads.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Try it on a cloth pad and see if you notice the same thing. The other thing you can do is use the button combo to increase the lift off distance. That might save you. The 3310 sensor is kinda picky about it's surface. That sensor works really well on cloth, but not so much on hard pads.


I also have a G402 and I don't notice this problem, so it's definitely FK1 related.

I'll try the lift off distance thing and report back.


----------



## DivineDark

The G402 uses a completely different sensor.


----------



## detto87

Just change the LOD on the FK1 to the proper "hard pard mode" setting.
It defaults to the "cloth pad mode setting".

Here's how to change it:

Hold button 4 and button 2 and then while holding the buttons put in the USB cable from fhe FK1.

For the cloth mode you hold button 1 instead of 2 and do the same.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Just change the LOD on the FK1 to the proper "hard pard mode" setting.
> It defaults to the "cloth pad mode setting".
> 
> Here's how to change it:
> 
> Hold button 4 and button 2 and then while holding the buttons put in the USB cable from fhe FK1.
> 
> For the cloth mode you hold button 1 instead of 2 and do the same.


^^
This.


----------



## X6SweexLV

I still, I can not buy my country FK1, the pasha manufacturers are much more expensive, if I send, Swedish or Russian


----------



## connectwise

What kind of mouse pad is best for this sensor/mouse? Does it matter which color?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mionix-avior-7000?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Personalization%20Email%2020141013%20%28Unpersonalized%29&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-10-13%20unpers


good deal!!!
fk1 vs aviator 7k?


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Tell them to contact pixart about removing pretty much all post processing on the 3310 at 400/800 (and maybe up to 1600?) dpi and perhaps a lighter weight edition. Or a smaller version.


Wait, so 400/800 CPI (and maybe 1600) have post processing? What about 3200 CPI?

And how did you find this out?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> good deal!!!
> fk1 vs aviator 7k?


General consensus is that the FK1 is more raw feeling. I agree with this 100%. I still like the avior, but the shape is a bit odd to get used to if you have a specific type of grip. For me, that was claw. The FK1 has some thing of it's own to get used to. The MB1 and MB2 are a bit stiff for some, the scroll wheel has been known to miss upward scrolls now an then, and it has no software, so if you were wanting to macro anything, you'll need to get a third party software or look elsewhere.


----------



## sonic2911

I just don't like the yellow logo and scroll -,-


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> Wait, so 400/800 CPI (and maybe 1600) have post processing? What about 3200 CPI?
> 
> And how did you find this out?


Every DPI setting has post processing. Some folks around here call it smoothing... It's an algorithm put in place to reduce jitter at the high DPI levels LED optical mice are now reaching. It can't be put in place for just the high setting, so every setting has the same amount. At least that's the theory around it. I've felt some processing in the first DA 2013 firmware, but that's about the last time that I've really thought it was obvious. If you want to see what it feels like, then get any 3310 mouse and put it up against the FK1. The FK1 is thought to be the most raw of the 3310 mice. I did this with the Kone Pure Military, Rival, and Avior 7000 and things did feel a bit different. Not "smoother", but not as crisp. I would go on record as saying that this feeling would NEVER cause me negative reaction in games, but that's just me. I don't really notice it. Actually, if you hadn't had me test for it, I'd never give it a second thought.


----------



## AyeOkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Every DPI setting has post processing. Some folks around here call it smoothing... It's an algorithm put in place to reduce jitter at the high DPI levels LED optical mice are now reaching. It can't be put in place for just the high setting, so every setting has the same amount. At least that's the theory around it. I've felt some processing in the first DA 2013 firmware, but that's about the last time that I've really thought it was obvious. If you want to see what it feels like, then get any 3310 mouse and put it up against the FK1. The FK1 is thought to be the most raw of the 3310 mice. I did this with the Kone Pure Military, Rival, and Avior 7000 and things did feel a bit different. Not "smoother", but not as crisp. I would go on record as saying that this feeling would NEVER cause me negative reaction in games, but that's just me. I don't really notice it. Actually, if you hadn't had me test for it, I'd never give it a second thought.


I see. Well the person I quoted made it sound like "smoothing" was only @ 400/800 dpi so I was curious if the higher dpi settings we're smoothed also. But from what your saying, the algorithm is either all or nothing.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeOkay*
> 
> I see. Well the person I quoted made it sound like "smoothing" was only @ 400/800 dpi so I was curious if the higher dpi settings we're smoothed also. But from what your saying, the algorithm is either all or nothing.


He was saying that it would be nice if these companies would do the enthusiast world a solid and find a way to utilize that algorithm to only affect the sensitivities that need it, instead of screwing everyone. Zowie is doing a great job, and have really showed that you can make the 3310 feel great, but some of it is hard coded. Not sure the companies have much control over it.


----------



## bond10

So is there anything that the FK has over the FK1? Thicker mouse feet? Better coating? Less smoothing (since it's 2300 dpi max as opposed to 3200 dpi?) Better clicks?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> So is there anything that the FK has over the FK1? Thicker mouse feet? Better coating? Less smoothing (since it's 2300 dpi max as opposed to 3200 dpi?) Better clicks?


The FK is smaller, uses the same feet, same clicks, has a coating that is more soft touch (this has been seen to peel off in the '14 edition), there is very little smoothing in their particular 3090. However, there are some draw backs. The native res of that sensor is the 2300DPI step. Some say this makes the 450DPI step feel less responsive. I used it at 1150 and never noticed. The lift off distance is also suuuuuper low. This bothers some.

Basically, the lens they use aims to cure the huge lift off distance problem of the 3090, but at the cost of perfect control speed and weird DPI levels. I have only just started trying to use 400DPI, so I guess I'll have a better idea of PCS soon. At the moment, as a mid sense player (800-900DPI) I don't really reach those speeds... Ever...


----------



## skorpion29

hi I have one zowie fk1 and play counter strike global offensive wanted to know the best approach to consigliatami you thank you very much


----------



## cgg123321

My MX518 scroll wheel died and I hate my sensei, so I was considering getting a Zowie. I narrowed it down to the FK1, but now I'm reading (from this thread) that there seems to be a lag when clicking. I want the best performance possible, so this isn't going to cut it. Does the AM or FK14 have this issue as well?

Or are there any other mice people would recommend for 400dpi usage, sensei shape, and back+forward thumb buttons?


----------



## Shadownetspy

So I can't use all 4 side buttons, just 2 only? Or am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadownetspy*
> 
> So I can't use all 4 side buttons, just 2 only? Or am I doing something wrong here?


One side or the other. Not both.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> My MX518 scroll wheel died and I hate my sensei, so I was considering getting a Zowie. I narrowed it down to the FK1, but now I'm reading (from this thread) that there seems to be a lag when clicking. I want the best performance possible, so this isn't going to cut it. Does the AM or FK14 have this issue as well?
> 
> Or are there any other mice people would recommend for 400dpi usage, sensei shape, and back+forward thumb buttons?


15ms lag is what is being stated. That's with all zowie mice as far as I know. Don't take that to mean that it's game breaking. Other mice aren't lag free. Logitech are the best of the bunch.

As for other mice with the sensei shape... Nope. We've all been looking, but it's like the unicorn. The FK1 is as close as there is. The Avior is an ambi mouse with a 3310, but it has a different shape and profile.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> 15ms lag is what is being stated. That's with all zowie mice as far as I know. Don't take that to mean that it's game breaking. Other mice aren't lag free. Logitech are the best of the bunch.
> 
> As for other mice with the sensei shape... Nope. We've all been looking, but it's like the unicorn. The FK1 is as close as there is. The Avior is an ambi mouse with a 3310, but it has a different shape and profile.


Darn.. I just can't seem to find the right mouse out there. I've had my eyes on the Avior 7000 though, but I need to see if the side ridges will bother me (probably similar to the mx518).

I would pay a good amount of money for an optical Sensei.. good money. I know I could pick up a three button optical mouse for my gaming needs, but I want an all-in-one.


----------



## fuzzybass

Well, I just got my FK1, and I took it out literally a minute or two or so ago. My first impressions are, so far, its shape is simply great. I absolutely love it, and it could quite possibly my favorite of all the mice that I've tried (G400, Taipan, G700, Deathadder, Sensei, WMO).

As far as the drawbacks that a lot of people talk about? I can see how there might be a "mouse click lag", but I honestly think it has more to do with the hardness of the click, rather than an actual "lag". Because isn't 15 ms the same with most mice out there? Including the Deathadder? Which I've been using for a while...

As far as the Huano switches go, it is indeed a bit harder than the Omron switches of my DA2013, but it doesn't seem like it's going to be a big problem for me. I'll have to use it for a bit and see.

I can also see how there might be a problem with the scrollwheel, and TBT, it is the biggest "problem" that sticks out of the three that I've mentioned. I'm not a big fan of it, however, I also don't see it as a dealbreaker, either - so far. The shape of the mouse is too great for me to let the scrollwheel make me return it.

But, again... these are just my literally first-minute impressions of the mouse, and they may certainly change as I use it. But I have to say, I really like it so far - especially the shape. It's sooo nice.


----------



## CorruptBE

Still rolling my FK1 - TE (Tiny Edition), old FK shell









No more hand cramps after X hours. Guess the issue with Avior and some other mice is more "weight" related. I seem to get "cramps" in my hand once a mouse is over a certain weight (after X time of playing).

Shape perfection imo would've been an AM with a very very mild indent (more Xai/Sensei indent like and less V shaped), at least for me.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Still rolling my FK1 - TE (Tiny Edition), old FK shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hand cramps after X hours. Guess the issue with Avior and some other mice is more "weight" related. I seem to get "cramps" in my hand once a mouse is over a certain weight (after X time of playing).
> 
> Shape perfection imo would've been an AM with a very very mild indent (more Xai/Sensei indent like and less V shaped), at least for me.


To be honest, I find the FK to be more comfortable than the FK1, even with it's smaller shape. I thought I'd prefer the size as it approaches the sensei. That wasn't the case. The big deal for me wasn't the weight, but the coating. I really don't like the coating on the FK1. It's dry and slick. It slips out of my hand from time to time. I have to squeeze the mouse to keep it planted. I need to start sweating or something. The soft touch on the FK '14 is great (as long as it doesn't peel off).


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Still rolling my FK1 - TE (Tiny Edition), old FK shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more hand cramps after X hours. Guess the issue with Avior and some other mice is more "weight" related. I seem to get "cramps" in my hand once a mouse is over a certain weight (after X time of playing).
> 
> Shape perfection imo would've been an AM with a very very mild indent (more Xai/Sensei indent like and less V shaped), at least for me.


I'm also enjoying my FK1 internals in my FK14 shell. I also use my G100s quite a bit so the smaller shape feels closer to that for me. Generally speaking I find smaller form factors easier to control and larger/heavier mice do sometimes cause cramping in the hand/wrist.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Seems like that trick for the FK1 worked guys!

I have another question though.

I'm just curious; which mouse do you guys prefer, the FK1 or the G402?

I've been using both and I can't really tell what my preference is. When I first got the FK1, it took me some time to get used to the shape since I was coming from an MX518, but now it feels pretty good in the hand.

The G402 also feels nice, and to me, both mice have pros and cons. I just can't decide which one to make my primary mouse.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Seems like that trick for the FK1 worked guys!
> 
> I have another question though.
> 
> I'm just curious; which mouse do you guys prefer, the FK1 or the G402?
> 
> I've been using both and I can't really tell what my preference is. When I first got the FK1, it took me some time to get used to the shape since I was coming from an MX518, but now it feels pretty good in the hand.
> 
> The G402 also feels nice, and to me, both mice have pros and cons. I just can't decide which one to make my primary mouse.


I'm with ya. I've been going back and forth over the last couple days. I'll play a couple matches with one and switch to the other. I actually prefer the G402 for pretty much everything except for side buttons and cord. The sharp side buttons aren't my favorite thing. I play at 800DPI for the most part, so I don't have to do any miracle swipes. The fastest measured speed in game for me was 2.0m/s. Not breaking any world speed records here. The AM010 does a fine job at that speed. No fancy doohickey necessary. r0ach says the new tech colors the cursor feel, but It doesn't bother me. I think the mouse feels great. The mouse is accurate, comfortable for me, and glides smooth. Shame it'll live in the G502's shadow. I really like the G502, but the weight just kills me in both FPS and RTS games.

I actually spent quite a bit of time doing acceleration and accuracy tests in CS last night between the DA3.5G, G402, FK1, and KPM. The FK1 was the most consistent followed by the G402. Surprisingly, the KPM gave me the most trouble of that group. It might be the way I was holding it, but I would regularly see the mouse accelerate past the starting hole by a considerable amount. After repeated swipes I could turn my self 45 degrees. The rival did the same thing, but it's been shown to have acceleration already.

The DA3.5G did okay. It did well on the PCS tests and the acceleration tests, but the cursor feels choppy. I was using the full sensor tape fix, so that has been known to cause some tracking problems.

I will follow this up by saying that these tests were done in CS:GO. I don't know if that engine has any quirks, so that might have something to do with it. In game acceleration is off and raw input is on.

Just for giggles I am going to try out the Sensei to see what happens. I know there is acceleration there, but I'd like to see what it looks like compared to the LED opticals.


----------



## TriviumKM

That's it, swapping my FK1 internals into my FK'14 shell tomorrow. Anything specific i should know in advance aside from having to cut the small piece of plastic in the middle of the lens opening?


----------



## L4dd

What surface(s) did you use, *DivineDark*?


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I'm with ya. I've been going back and forth over the last couple days. I'll play a couple matches with one and switch to the other. I actually prefer the G402 for pretty much everything except for side buttons and cord. The sharp side buttons aren't my favorite thing. I play at 800DPI for the most part, so I don't have to do any miracle swipes. The fastest measured speed in game for me was 2.0m/s. Not breaking any world speed records here. The AM010 does a fine job at that speed. No fancy doohickey necessary. r0ach says the new tech colors the cursor feel, but It doesn't bother me. I think the mouse feels great. The mouse is accurate, comfortable for me, and glides smooth. Shame it'll live in the G502's shadow. I really like the G502, but the weight just kills me in both FPS and RTS games.
> 
> I actually spent quite a bit of time doing acceleration and accuracy tests in CS last night between the DA3.5G, G402, FK1, and KPM. The FK1 was the most consistent followed by the G402. Surprisingly, the KPM gave me the most trouble of that group. It might be the way I was holding it, but I would regularly see the mouse accelerate past the starting hole by a considerable amount. After repeated swipes I could turn my self 45 degrees. The rival did the same thing, but it's been shown to have acceleration already.
> 
> The DA3.5G did okay. It did well on the PCS tests and the acceleration tests, but the cursor feels choppy. I was using the full sensor tape fix, so that has been known to cause some tracking problems.
> 
> I will follow this up by saying that these tests were done in CS:GO. I don't know if that engine has any quirks, so that might have something to do with it. In game acceleration is off and raw input is on.
> 
> Just for giggles I am going to try out the Sensei to see what happens. I know there is acceleration there, but I'd like to see what it looks like compared to the LED opticals.


I'm interested to see what results you get with the Sensei compared to an FK1. Before I toned down my sensitivity to 400 dpi and 2.0 in game, I didn't really have that much of a problem with my sensei. I guess the acceleration was less apparent at higher sensitivities. CS GO is the only game I really play competitively, and I could care less about accel in casual games. That being said, after using my MX518 for a while the Sensei really bothers me. It did get me to Legendary Eagle in competitive, and there are some global elite streams that use the sensei though.

Theres a decent deal on ebay for the FK1 so I think I'll just get that regardless.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L4dd*
> 
> What surface(s) did you use, *DivineDark*?


I did it on two different surfaces. The MM200 and the Talent.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> That's it, swapping my FK1 internals into my FK'14 shell tomorrow. Anything specific i should know in advance aside from having to cut the small piece of plastic in the middle of the lens opening?


That's kinda the part that's holding me back. I don't want to break anything.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> That's kinda the part that's holding me back. I don't want to break anything.


Yeah, that's pretty much why i didn't do it immediately. Was afraid i would ruin the mice doing something wrong.


----------



## Maximillion

I did it with no problems. I took a pocket knife and kinda cut into either side of the strip until it was loose enough to break off. The plastic isn't that thick.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I did it with no problems. I took a pocket knife and kinda cut into either side of the strip until it was loose enough to break off. The plastic isn't that thick.


OK; thanks.


----------



## DivineDark

I'm not too concerned about it. It might be something that I get used to, but I'm glad to know the option is there if I want to take it.


----------



## Costcosaurus

I can confirm that I saw the problem occur again with that other setting turned on.

Looks like my FK1 is defective.

I'm probably just going to get a refund since I have my G402.


----------



## fuzzybass

Zzzzzzz... I fired up a few games (Dota 2, Diablo 3) with the FK1, and the button clicks are worrying me a bit. It's not that the clicks are fatiguing, but the extra effort it takes to click the buttons are kind of distracting. In games like Diablo 3 and Dota 2, I kite a lot, which kind of requires me to just spam the buttons without thinking about them. I can do that with the Omron switches; all I need to do is just make the mouse movements, and I can press the clicks without thinking about them at all. With the FK1, however, I have to be a little more conscious with the button clicking, which makes the kiting not as smooth or as quick.

It could be a matter of just getting used to it, so I'll give it a few more days, but it's looking like a possibility that the Huanos are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## DivineDark

Finished up with the Sensei tonight. I was using a Talent, so the chances of emphasizing the acceleration increased a bit. Well... The acceleration results really put the other mouse sensors into perspective. What I found was that I could discount one of the weird findings. The extremely minor negative acceleration that I've noticed in CS:GO is present for every single mouse I've used. That seems to be something either with my hand motion, or the engine itself. I think it's completely normal, as it happens at almost every speed when using a metal bar stop on my mouse pad to make sure I'm returning to the exact same spot every time.

The Sensei has noticeable, yet manageable acceleration with moderate speed swipes of 1.7-2.0m/s. Anything beyond that and the sensor goes crazy. In one test I was able to do a full 180 in 4 fast swipes(fast snapping motion with a slow return) returning the exact same point of origin. This was at 450DPI: 1000Hz. Again, this acceleration was very inconsistent. Sometimes, even with a super fast swipe, I wouldn't notice anything beyond normal deviation. Other times... Whoa... When you put the G402, FK1, KPM, Deathadder Chroma, Deathadder 3.5G, and Zowie EC1 EVO up against it, there's just no comparison. While all of the LED optical mice react differently, they all are so close that an accurate measurement of acceleration would be minute. Interestingly enough, the EC1 EVO hung right in there with the G402 and the FK1 for consistency. I was pretty damn impressed. [email protected]


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Zzzzzzz... I fired up a few games (Dota 2, Diablo 3) with the FK1, and the button clicks are worrying me a bit. It's not that the clicks are fatiguing, but the extra effort it takes to click the buttons are kind of distracting. In games like Diablo 3 and Dota 2, I kite a lot, which kind of requires me to just spam the buttons without thinking about them. I can do that with the Omron switches; all I need to do is just make the mouse movements, and I can press the clicks without thinking about them at all. With the FK1, however, I have to be a little more conscious with the button clicking, which makes the kiting not as smooth or as quick.
> 
> It could be a matter of just getting used to it, so I'll give it a few more days, but it's looking like a possibility that the Huanos are a deal breaker for me.


This is why we usually recommend mice that don't have Huanos for games that aren't FPS.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> This is why we usually recommend mice that don't have Huanos for games that aren't FPS.


Huano switches are MORE than acceptable for RTS and DOTA style games as long as they're in the right shell. For example, last night I used an EC1 EVO to play starcraft. Outside of the longer throw, the mouse was fantastic. The problem starts when you get to the AM, FK, FK1 shell.


----------



## SmashTV

I really feel that the Huano stiffness is overblown. I can spam click just as good using my EC1 than any Omron mouse. The feedback is much better on Huanos though.


----------



## Yodums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Zzzzzzz... I fired up a few games (Dota 2, Diablo 3) with the FK1, and the button clicks are worrying me a bit. It's not that the clicks are fatiguing, but the extra effort it takes to click the buttons are kind of distracting. In games like Diablo 3 and Dota 2, I kite a lot, which kind of requires me to just spam the buttons without thinking about them. I can do that with the Omron switches; all I need to do is just make the mouse movements, and I can press the clicks without thinking about them at all. With the FK1, however, I have to be a little more conscious with the button clicking, which makes the kiting not as smooth or as quick.
> 
> It could be a matter of just getting used to it, so I'll give it a few more days, but it's looking like a possibility that the Huanos are a deal breaker for me.


Went from a DA2013 to the FK1 and had the same experience-infact with the same games too. Give it a week and you will love the Huanos.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I really feel that the Huano stiffness is overblown. I can spam click just as good using my EC1 than any Omron mouse. The feedback is much better on Huanos though.


Its not spamming which is the problem
Its the first shot, shots with rifle where u need speed/responsiveness like on flickshots, or if 1 is popping up in ur crosshair


----------



## e4stw00t

Also the FK is noticeably more stiff than the implementation in the EC series.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Also the FK is noticeably more stiff than the implementation in the EC series.


Pretty much what I said.


----------



## fuzzybass

I agree that the Huanos have a nice, satisfying "click" to them. It really forces you to get your mouse cursor correct on the screen before clicking the button. Which I suppose could help with accuracy as a kind of placebo affect. But when I'm spamming a bunch of projectiles in Diablo 3... I'm more concerned about spamming than getting the cursor on every single target on the screen.







(I understand it's a bit different with FPSes, of course)
Quote:


> Went from a DA2013 to the FK1 and had the same experience-infact with the same games too. Give it a week and you will love the Huanos.


Thanks for letting me know. It's nice to hear experiences of someone who's played the same games with the same mouse. I guess I'll give it a week as you say, and take it from there.


----------



## metal571

Oh yeah, forgot about that. EC series have a lighter click because of the shell despite having Huanos. It's just people tend to talk a lot about the FK and now FK1 and tend to ignore the rest of the lineup. Divine will not be happy with this post, but I see most of the talk on here surrounding Zowie referring to the FK1, so I almost forgot about the ECs. I really should pick one up for work.

Right now though, I have to put my money towards a 4790K and Sabertooth, so there might not be any mouse purchases on my end for a couple of weeks at least...lol


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot about that. EC series have a lighter click because of the shell despite having Huanos. It's just people tend to talk a lot about the FK and now FK1 and tend to ignore the rest of the lineup. Divine will not be happy with this post, but I see most of the talk on here surrounding Zowie referring to the FK1, so I almost forgot about the ECs. I really should pick one up for work.
> 
> Right now though, I have to put my money towards a 4790K and Sabertooth, so there might not be any mouse purchases on my end for a couple of weeks at least...lol


I had to do an emergency rebuild using all Frys equipment a couple months ago. It was a couple weeks before the Z97 and 4790k was released. I ended up with a Maximus VI Hero and 4770K on water. I'm okay with it. Z87 is soooo stable right now and performance is fantastic for what I do. I moved over from an X79 platform and it was a giant pain in the butt. Quad channel ram was nice, but for gaming, it did nothing. The X79 was fantastic at raising my electric bill, though. Guess that explains the amount of smoke and fireworks that went off in my case when it finally blew.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> but I see most of the talk on here surrounding Zowie referring to the FK1, so I almost forgot about the ECs.


mainly because its the most updated zowie model, im sure once a refresh comes out of the EC line people will non stop gab about it.

i love my ec2 evo cL even tho coating issue =/


----------



## a_ak57

My FK1 is arriving today. How does the true DPI match up with the reported? I seem to recall that with the FK 2013, it was listed as 450 but was actually closer to 500 or something like that. Just trying to figure out what I should set in-game sensitivities to to mimic the FK13 (like in CSGO).


----------



## Costcosaurus

By the way, is there anything else I could try to resolve the sensor issue?

Maybe I should call up Zowie?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> By the way, is there anything else I could try to resolve the sensor issue?
> 
> Maybe I should call up Zowie?


Good luck with that call. I love Zowie, but they aren't known for their customer service. They're an extremely small company, so I don't imagine they have a lot of resources to put toward their support.

Sounds like you got a lemon, Sir. The only sensor I've seen consistently crawl across the screen is the PTE. That's mainly because it was developed by Satan to torment those who want good mice.

I still say you need to try it on a cloth pad for a while. That may cure your ills. I cringe at the thought of using an LED optical mouse on a hard surface.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Good luck with that call. I love Zowie, but they aren't known for their customer service. They're an extremely small company, so I don't imagine they have a lot of resources to put toward their support.
> 
> Sounds like you got a lemon, Sir. The only sensor I've seen consistently crawl across the screen is the PTE. That's mainly because it was developed by Satan to torment those who want good mice.
> 
> I still say you need to try it on a cloth pad for a while. That may cure your ills. I cringe at the thought of using an LED optical mouse on a hard surface.


Should I try exchanging it from the place I bought it from or try a cloth pad?

Do all FK1s do this on a hard surface?


----------



## DivineDark

To be honest, I've never tried the mouse on a hard pad. I know the Avior 7000 and the Rival both act strangely on a hard pad, and they use the same sensor. You can give the soft pad a shot, but if you notice the crawling cursor again, then it's DEFINITELY the mouse. I'd exchange it immediately.

Make sure you adjust the LOD to default, or soft pad.


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Should I try exchanging it from the place I bought it from or try a cloth pad?
> 
> Do all FK1s do this on a hard surface?


Try to move\lay your mouse on your pants\sweater\t-shirt and see what happens. It's not perfect, yes, but it's kinda fast diagnostic.


----------



## metal571

lol, when I first got my FK1 and tried it on my raw office desk, it was dead. Zero tracking. I don't trust the 3310 with any hard surface. Works like the dream mouse that it is on cloth though.


----------



## Erikdayo

Just how bad is the scroll wheel on the FK1? That is one thing that turned me off from trying it so far. My main mice currently are Deathadder 2013 and Naga 2014. Is the FK1 scroll wheek on par, better, or worse? Subjective I know.

I am mainly interested in the FK1 because it's a bit smaller and lighter than a lot of other gaming mice. I don't know whether I will find that preferable or not, but I'd like to try it. I do find the Deathadder a little big and the Rival was quite big/long as well. The G502 was nice, but I didn't really like the placement of some of the extra buttons, and the scroll wheel was among the worst feeling I've ever used. Not just because it felt heavy. More so the metal feeling bothered me on the G502 wheel.


----------



## metal571

Works great for me. I think for everyone to a varying degree it will miss some percentage of scrolls that go upwards. For me it's rare and even if it does happen, I haven't noticed. I quick switch RPGs all the time in BF4 with it, so it works a lot better than I expected from what the forum has been saying. I was a little hesitant myself, but at this point I just say go and grab one and see how it suits you.


----------



## Bulkas

If anyone is interested i would like to share my experience with fk1. I was thinking about zowie ec1 evo cl , fk1, mionix avior 7000, logitech g502 and g402.
Here is a link to global thread about mouse-suggestion.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139543/official-the-mouse-suggestion-thread/3440

Also i have a one question about binding buttons on the side that i mentioned in link above.
I know there is no software for zowie but maybe there is any trick to do that ;p


----------



## bobsaget

I don't know if someone already posted this, but Techreport reviewed the mouse. The reviewer also experienced issues with the wheel.

http://www.techspot.com/news/58391-neowin-zowie-fk1-gaming-mouse-review.html


----------



## Axaion

>fixed cable only

under negatives

Boy am i glad i didnt even bother to read that guys "review"


----------



## bobsaget

lol


----------



## a_ak57

Got mine yesterday and I'm really digging it. I really liked the FK 2013 but it was a bit too small/low and I wasn't really a huge fan of the scroll wheel. The FK1's size is great and the scroll wheel isn't the best but I like it a lot more. And on an aesthetic note I'm glad the bottom is black instead of yellow. Can't really say I'm good enough to notice a real difference between the 3310 and 3090, but the other changes make it a worthwhile purchase for me and I'm sure the 3310 helps even I suck too much to notice/appreciate it.

The LOD does seem a bit higher than the FK though, is that just me or is it actually confirmed? Would I be fine adding the replacement mouse feet on top or would that mess with the tracking? I mean it's obviously still not very high, but I did like having it seem almost zero since I lift the mouse pretty often in games. I just noticed there is a "plastic mat" mode that should provide a lower LOD, but would that mess up tracking on a cloth pad or does that simply lower LOD?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Finished up with the Sensei tonight. I was using a Talent, so the chances of emphasizing the acceleration increased a bit. Well... The acceleration results really put the other mouse sensors into perspective. What I found was that I could discount one of the weird findings. The extremely minor negative acceleration that I've noticed in CS:GO is present for every single mouse I've used. That seems to be something either with my hand motion, or the engine itself. I think it's completely normal, as it happens at almost every speed when using a metal bar stop on my mouse pad to make sure I'm returning to the exact same spot every time.
> 
> The Sensei has noticeable, yet manageable acceleration with moderate speed swipes of 1.7-2.0m/s. Anything beyond that and the sensor goes crazy. In one test I was able to do a full 180 in 4 fast swipes(fast snapping motion with a slow return) returning the exact same point of origin. This was at 450DPI: 1000Hz. Again, this acceleration was very inconsistent. Sometimes, even with a super fast swipe, I wouldn't notice anything beyond normal deviation. Other times... Whoa... When you put the G402, FK1, KPM, Deathadder Chroma, Deathadder 3.5G, and Zowie EC1 EVO up against it, there's just no comparison. While all of the LED optical mice react differently, they all are so close that an accurate measurement of acceleration would be minute. Interestingly enough, the EC1 EVO hung right in there with the G402 and the FK1 for consistency. I was pretty damn impressed. [email protected]


That's been my experience. Very inconsistent mouse, sometimes you'll hit dead on where you expect to swipe to and sometimes you'll be left scratching your head and being quite annoyed at how far the sensor overshot at random.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Got mine yesterday and I'm really digging it. I really liked the FK 2013 but it was a bit too small/low and I wasn't really a huge fan of the scroll wheel. The FK1's size is great and the scroll wheel isn't the best but I like it a lot more. And on an aesthetic note I'm glad the bottom is black instead of yellow. Can't really say I'm good enough to notice a real difference between the 3310 and 3090, but the other changes make it a worthwhile purchase for me and I'm sure the 3310 helps even I suck too much to notice/appreciate it.
> 
> The LOD does seem a bit higher than the FK though, is that just me or is it actually confirmed? Would I be fine adding the replacement mouse feet on top or would that mess with the tracking? I mean it's obviously still not very high, but I did like having it seem almost zero since I lift the mouse pretty often in games. I just noticed there is a "plastic mat" mode that should provide a lower LOD, but would that mess up tracking on a cloth pad or does that simply lower LOD?


In my experience the plastic pad setting was too low to track on cloth properly.

The biggest advantages of the 3310 are far more native steps and noticeably higher PCS.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> In my experience the plastic pad setting was too low to track on cloth properly.


Then what's the point of a setting like that when it doesn't even work well on plastic? At least in my case, I used the plastic surface setting and that didn't do anything in terms of fixing the sensor issue I have with the mouse on a plastic surface.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> Then what's the point of a setting like that when it doesn't even work well on plastic? At least in my case, I used the plastic surface setting and that didn't do anything in terms of fixing the sensor issue I have with the mouse on a plastic surface.


Not sure I don't have a...wait a second let me try my Propus 380.

EDIT: nope, it skips around and has a lot of dead spots. not sure how that setting is useful. Then again, mine is worn out a lot. I don't have a good hard mat to try.


----------



## sonic2911

I think cloth is the best surface for 3310


----------



## metal571

And that's why I use a Talent with it


----------



## sonic2911

no problem with goliathus speed too







but I will get the qck+ navi splash if I keep the fk1







for the yellowish -,-
http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-QcK-Gaming-Mouse-Pad/dp/B00HZGTFYY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413415208&sr=8-2&keywords=qck%2B


----------



## DivineDark

Yeah... My FK1 isn't doing so well on the MM600... Either side. Dead spots everywhere.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> In my experience the plastic pad setting was too low to track on cloth properly.


Yeah, I tried it out for fun and it didn't track well at all. Still have the same question about adding the other pair of feet, will that mess with the DPI/tracking a lot?


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Works great for me. I think for everyone to a varying degree it will miss some percentage of scrolls that go upwards. For me it's rare and even if it does happen, I haven't noticed. I quick switch RPGs all the time in BF4 with it, so it works a lot better than I expected from what the forum has been saying. I was a little hesitant myself, but at this point I just say go and grab one and see how it suits you.


Thanks for the input. I think I'll grab on from Amazon soon. Not used to ambidextrous mice though. All of the recent ones I've tried have been of the 'ergonomic' variety. Should be interesting.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I think I'll grab on from Amazon soon. Not used to ambidextrous mice though. All of the recent ones I've tried have been of the 'ergonomic' variety. Should be interesting.


I used to be all ergo mice too, then I tried the Sensei and now I can't even use ergo mice anymore lol


----------



## duhizy

Anyone here having any issues with the warping shell? Some people have said that their mouse 1 and 2 buttons have raised and made the click distance higher.


----------



## treav0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Anyone here having any issues with the warping shell? Some people have said that their mouse 1 and 2 buttons have raised and made the click distance higher.


I have that too and actually want to RMA it, but no thx, im not spending another 15€ to send it back. Id rather buy a g100s as a spare


----------



## duhizy

the question is whether this is going to eventually happen to everyone or if it's, for some reason, isolated to a small group of people.


----------



## Erikdayo

Just ordered a FK1. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## bond10

Just got mine and played CS:GO for about an hour.

The coating on this thing is magic as stated in the beginning of this thread. I have dry hands and generally prefer glossy mice, but this thing was able to stick to my hand easily.

The scroll bug is still present. If you depend on the scroll wheel, avoid this mouse.

This is the first mouse I have used with huano switches. They are noticeably stiff but didn't hinder my performance in CSGO.

Overall it is a solid mouse. However, I'm not sure if it's worth $60. I might send it back because I feel the price isn't justified atleast here in the U.S.


----------



## metal571

Nice, please do post impressions. Really loving mine so far.


----------



## ReTiCuLe

I just got my RMA from Zowie directly from Taiwan. The new one has 120 milivolts instead of 100 mV from the +5 it says on the sticker on this one. Perhaps that has something to do with the wheel bug and dpi switching issues I had in my last one ? I guess i'll find out huh? I'll post back with some results soon as I can.


----------



## detto87

Huh, interesting. Keep us up2date. Ty.


----------



## a_ak57

Swapped the FK1 parts into the FK without issue since I realized my grip actually changes a bit when I'm playing FPS and the smaller shape is better for it even though I like the FK1 shell for general use more. However, there is a bit of issue on the reverse. The FK mouse wheel seems to be a bit too large for the FK1 so it's kinda pressed against the shell and a bit hard to scroll. Anyone else who performed the swap notice the same or did I screw up putting it back together somehow and didn't notice?


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I just got my FK1 this morning. Played a game of BF4, and so far I am liking it. Obviously way lighter than the G502, so in FPS games I can have quicker twitch aim. The size is perfect for me. The LOD is higher than the original FK and the G502 which feels a little strange, but it's not that much more to where it's unusable like the DA Black was for me. I can't really tell the difference between sensor performance from the G502 so far, my accuracy hasn't changed after my first game.


----------



## bond10

Played some more FPS with it. More impressions:

1. It's sort of painful to hold the mouse after half an hour. I'm not doing a true claw grip where my ring finger and pinky are bent. Those fingers are fully relaxed and stretched out. The upper joint of my ring finger presses against the side buttons which is painful after a while. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm also not digging the shape, I'd prefer a kinzu with FK1 dimensions (I never owned a sensei/xai because of accel).

2. Sensor definitely feels raw. I was most worried about this because I'm sensitive to smoothing. Love the deathadder 2013, but the sensor performance over the past few months made flick shots too difficult. I'm glad to find that the FK1 has less smoothing. Still not as crisp and responsive as the MLT04 but the smoothing is low enough to not be an issue.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Played some more FPS with it. More impressions:
> 
> 1. It's sort of painful to hold the mouse after half an hour. I'm not doing a true claw grip where my ring finger and pinky are bent. Those fingers are fully relaxed and stretched out. The upper joint of my ring finger presses against the side buttons which is painful after a while. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm also not digging the shape, I'd prefer a kinzu with FK1 dimensions (I never owned a sensei/xai because of accel).


Any chance you could get your hands on an old FK (the 3090 one)?

Hell you don't even need the parts inside. Also had issues with mild cramps after about an hour, they're gone with a slightly lighter version (also smaller). You can put the FK1 internals inside a FK body without tools (the FK 2014 might require your to get rid of a bit of plastic with a knife but it doesn't look like a big deal).


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Any chance you could get your hands on an old FK (the 3090 one)?
> 
> Hell you don't even need the parts inside. Also had issues with mild cramps after about an hour, they're gone with a slightly lighter version (also smaller). You can put the FK1 internals inside a FK body without tools (the FK 2014 might require your to get rid of a bit of plastic with a knife but it doesn't look like a big deal).


I was wondering why not just use the 3090 as it is. I don't really need the higher dpi or malfunction speeds in the FK1. I'm play with 400-450 dpi and never go past 3 m/s. the only problem is the smoothing I heard the 3090 has that at the 450 step. Out of curiosity, why is the FK2014 the same price as the FK1?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> I was wondering why not just use the 3090 as it is. I don't really need the higher dpi or malfunction speeds in the FK1. I'm play with 400-450 dpi and never go past 3 m/s. the only problem is the smoothing I heard the 3090 has that at the 450 step. Out of curiosity, why is the FK2014 the same price as the FK1?


It's not smoothing at the 450 step but rather some input lag due to the downscaling from native 1800 (2300 with magnifier)


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> It's not smoothing at the 450 step but rather some input lag due to the downscaling from native 1800 (2300 with magnifier)


Does that mean swamp cursor or delay in initial movement?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Does that mean swamp cursor or delay in initial movement?


I don't even know what that means. My advice is to never listen to what people say on this forum in terms of describing stuff like that. No mouse feels so laggy as to be unusable. Even I found the 450 CPI step perfectly fine on my own '13 FK


----------



## Maximillion

I swear "swamp cursor" should be trademarked at this point.


----------



## Erikdayo

I got my FK1. Can't say I've done much gaming on it to really make much of a decision, but I can say that it feels better in the hand than my Deathadder. I don't have particularly large hands for a guy as far as I know. In fact, I just measured the length so maybe you guys can tell me whether they're small, average, or whatever.







~19cm length. ~21cm circumference.

The FK1 feels like a more natural fit. My Deathadder 2013 feels like a huge hunk of plastic especially in the middle part of my hand in comparison. Something I've noticed for as long as I've used one. Then again, my Naga 2014 feels the same, but I continue to use it because of my familiarity and like of the 12 thumb button config. The only other mouse I know of with the same thumb config is the even more uncomfortable and massive G600.

Edit: I do, however, have a scrolling issue. Whenever I switch scrolling direction the first notch does not register. I hope they're not all like this.

I can confirm that my Deathadder scroll wheel works PERFECTLY so this is a bit disappointing. My Naga scroll wheel is a POS. G502 wheel FEELS like ****


----------



## sonic2911

Got the Avior SK today, love it more than FK1...so sad


----------



## Maximillion

Such a beautiful mouse. Glad you're enjoying. What do you like about it over your other mice?


----------



## sonic2911

rival is the worst -,- i like the shape of FK1 but hate the yellow color, no software to custom button, and i feel the SK's scroll is better.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I don't even know what that means. My advice is to never listen to what people say on this forum in terms of describing stuff like that. No mouse feels so laggy as to be unusable. Even I found the 450 CPI step perfectly fine on my own '13 FK


Same. Always used my FK on 450 step.
The 3310 FK1 feels different to the 3390 FK though on all steps to me. But that is to be expected.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> rival is the worst -,- i like the shape of FK1 but hate the yellow color, no software to custom button, and i feel the SK's scroll is better.


So, design and scroll wheel it is?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> The 3310 FK1 feels different to the 3390 FK though on all steps to me.


Probably because the steps on the original FK weren't exactly the CPI they say they were


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Same. Always used my FK on 450 step.
> The 3310 FK1 feels different to the 3390 FK though on all steps to me. But that is to be expected.
> So, design and scroll wheel it is?


Yes, shape is perfect!!!


----------



## artiq

How do the switches feel compared to Steelseries Rival? Does the Zowie require more force?


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artiq*
> 
> How do the switches feel compared to Steelseries Rival? Does the Zowie require more force?


Zowie requires more force I think.


----------



## chace90

Imo it takes slightly more force and there is more distance needed to travel for actuation. If you intent to get this mouse for dota 2, starcraft 2, an mmo, or Diablo 3. I would recommend something else. This mouse is great for fps games but I wouldn't have gotten it if I was going to play any of those and only them. But I mainly play fps and dabble in those games. I am not very good at them so I don't notice any problems with them.


----------



## Aventadoor

Rival also have low measured click latency.
Its alot easier to click if you ask me.


----------



## artiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chace90*
> 
> Imo it takes slightly more force and there is more distance needed to travel for actuation. If you intent to get this mouse for dota 2, starcraft 2, an mmo, or Diablo 3. I would recommend something else. This mouse is great for fps games but I wouldn't have gotten it if I was going to play any of those and only them. But I mainly play fps and dabble in those games. I am not very good at them so I don't notice any problems with them.


Yes, I intend to get it for Dota 2 and it's the main thing that worries me. The shape and weight of the FK1 seems perfect for me though. What a shame.


----------



## ZeBodscha

any updates on the mwheel issue?

few months back i got an fk1 and tested it for a little longer than a week. i really loved the fk1 for all it's technical characteristics, shape, surface, etc. but the mushy mousewheel that didn't trigger reliably was an exclusion criterion for me, since my jumps/b-hops/strafes didn't work reliably anymore. i could have lived with the extra mouse-button input lag, but not the mwheel flaw...

i already made a request in the "mouse suggestion thread, but didn't get a reply yet. does anybody have any suggestions for mice with the criteria i mentioned in the linked post? would really like to get rid of my g400s, cause i'd prefer a lighter, ambidextrous mouse, that performs well (and mostly without added accel, prediction, angle snapping, smoothing etc). did zowie address that issue yet and release any updated versions? or did i just get a bad one, and the issue doesn't occur on all of the fk1s / should i give the fk1 another try yet?

thanks in advance.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeBodscha*
> 
> any updates on the mwheel issue?
> 
> few months back i got an fk1 and tested it for a little longer than a week. i really loved the fk1 for all it's technical characteristics, shape, surface, etc. but the mushy mousewheel that didn't trigger reliably was an exclusion criterion for me, since my jumps/b-hops/strafes didn't work reliably anymore. i could have lived with the extra mouse-button input lag, but not the mwheel flaw...
> 
> i already made a request in the "mouse suggestion thread, but didn't get a reply yet. does anybody have any suggestions for mice with the criteria i mentioned in the linked post? would really like to get rid of my g400s, cause i'd prefer a lighter, ambidextrous mouse, that performs well (and mostly without added accel, prediction, angle snapping, smoothing etc). did zowie address that issue yet and release any updated versions? or did i just get a bad one, and the issue doesn't occur on all of the fk1s / should i give the fk1 another try yet?
> 
> thanks in advance.


The only alternative I can think of is the Avior but it isn't as light.


----------



## ZeBodscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The only alternative I can think of is the Avior but it isn't as light.


well, the avior is still a little lighter than the g400s i believe, but i would kinda feel bad paying 80€ for a mouse.







in relation to the u.s. i feel like everything's a bit more expensive here anyways. i already feel bad paying 60€ for a mouse, even though they are so important.









if i don't find anything else or don't hear of any fk1 updates soon, i might actually try it out.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeBodscha*
> 
> well, the avior is still a little lighter than the g400s i believe, but i would kinda feel bad paying 80€ for a mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in relation to the u.s. i feel like everything's a bit more expensive here anyways. i already feel bad paying 60€ for a mouse, even though they are so important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i don't find anything else or don't hear of any fk1 updates soon, i might actually try it out.


The scroll issue may be solved on some units. I got lucky, mine doesn't actually miss upward scrolls at all. I tested it multiple times. A lot of people are complaining about the click latency but it honestly hasn't costed me any gunfights.


----------



## Erikdayo

Mine is brand new and misses upwards and downwards scrolls. First notch each way is always unresponsive. After that first notch it scrolls downward fairly consistently notch by notch. Upward is a mess. It's never in sync. But if you just use it for web browsing and zooming in and out in games. If you are trying to use it to switch weapons quickly I would call it unusable.

Is it just me? I can get an exchange from Amazon easily if this is out of the norm.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Mine is brand new and misses upwards and downwards scrolls. First notch each way is always unresponsive. After that first notch it scrolls downward fairly consistently notch by notch. Upward is a mess. It's never in sync. But if you just use it for web browsing and zooming in and out in games. If you are trying to use it to switch weapons quickly I would call it unusable.
> 
> Is it just me? I can get an exchange from Amazon easily if this is out of the norm.


I can't say I've ever had that problem.

In fact, I don't think I've ever had even a minor issue with the scroll wheel.

Of course I've used better scroll wheels, but I suppose that's not the point.


----------



## Erikdayo

Do you scroll one notch at a time? If you're just browsing and casually scrolling up and down you will never see this issue. The scroll wheel is fine for casual use. Anyway, just want to find out if this is 'normal' for this mouse.

Got my exchange with Amazon set up. Sunday delivery on the replacement? Pretty awesome. Unfortunately I won't be home until late tomorrow evening.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Mine is brand new and misses upwards and downwards scrolls. First notch each way is always unresponsive. After that first notch it scrolls downward fairly consistently notch by notch. Upward is a mess. It's never in sync. But if you just use it for web browsing and zooming in and out in games. If you are trying to use it to switch weapons quickly I would call it unusable.
> 
> Is it just me? I can get an exchange from Amazon easily if this is out of the norm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Do you scroll one notch at a time? If you're just browsing and casually scrolling up and down you will never see this issue. The scroll wheel is fine for casual use. Anyway, just want to find out if this is 'normal' for this mouse.
> 
> Got my exchange with Amazon set up. Sunday delivery on the replacement? Pretty awesome. Unfortunately I won't be home until late tomorrow evening.


I'm not sure how unusual that is, because others have reported issues with it like that but mine isn't that bad. Couldn't hurt returning it. Yeah Amazon is awesome, and if you say it's defective they don't make you pay for shipping either.


----------



## Costcosaurus

Question:

If I just plug in the mouse without holding any buttons down, does it default to the cloth surface setting?

I would hate to have to hold down buttons every time I plug it in just to select a setting.


----------



## a_ak57

My scroll wheel seems fine. Do the missed scrolls happen at any scrolling speed? Maybe it's dependent on that. Or maybe it's just something that happens to some models. Or maybe they fixed it (got mine a week ago).


----------



## duhizy

FK1 will most likely be ship to me today, it arrived at my city at 6am, will do first impressions either later today or tomorrow morning. Im assuming this would be part of a newer batch of FK1s, i imagine amazon sells out and replaces items quickly, especially one as popular as the FK1 is right now.


----------



## fuzzybass

It's not that you "miss" scrolls per se, but the notches on the wheel, and point in which the wheel movement gets registered aren't perfectly aligned (from what I read, due to an optical sensor for the wheel). So what happens sometimes is you won't register the movement even after you move beyond the notch, and then you'll get a double "mouse up" or "mouse down" on the next notch... if that makes sense. Or, if you don't want to move onto the second notch, you can kind of wiggle the wheel a bit, to get it to register.

I can see how this might be frustrating for people who use the weapon switch for FPS games, but as someone else said, it's not a big problem for casual use and/or desktop use.


----------



## detto87

They didn't fix anything yet.

The wheel just scrolls one step upwards by itself from time to time.

Sometimes the up scroll (the one that I actually do by myself) doesn't get registered. It's rare though.

Both of these issues are very very hard to notice in daily usage and browsing.
But switching weapons in-game (not mindlessly scrolling through the inventory but precise switches) are therefore not reliable and it really is noticeable in-game.


----------



## CeeSA

I don't like my Zowie's wheels at all. FK V1, AM white, AM. Best for me is to remove the little plastic with the tiny metal ball that makes the raster. Does anyone did this for the FK1? If yes, how does it worked for you?


----------



## bond10

Ended up returning mine. The sensor was incredible (1000hz consistent and low post processing) and the coating was perfect. But the sides were just too uncomfortable for me and I think the huanos were making me nauseous (this is my first mouse with huano switches). Solid mouse nontheless.


----------



## chace90

Moba games in my opinion would be the least effected by the switches but, like I said I am not that experienced in moba games. If you like the shape then you should still consider getting the zowie fk1 if you only play moba games and not something that requires a horrendous amount of mouse clicking. One of the reasons I recommended not getting it for moba games was because of the shape not really the switches. If I never played fps games I would prefer a mouse I could just plop my hand on and didn't have to even hardly grip the mouse. Also in mmo games I used the mouse wheel a lot and up does skip sometimes this and the reason mentioned before are why I wouldn't recommend it for mmo use. But again moba use it should be fine if you like the shape.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chace90*
> 
> Moba games in my opinion would be the least effected by the switches but, like I said I am not that experienced in moba games. If you like the shape then you should still consider getting the zowie fk1 if you only play moba games and not something that requires a horrendous amount of mouse clicking. One of the reasons I recommended not getting it for moba games was because of the shape not really the switches. If I never played fps games I would prefer a mouse I could just plop my hand on and didn't have to even hardly grip the mouse. Also in mmo games I used the mouse wheel a lot and up does skip sometimes this and the reason mentioned before are why I wouldn't recommend it for mmo use. But again moba use it should be fine if you like the shape.


I love the shape.
I play only moba and some RTS mainly.

The mouse is 100% useless for me in those games.
you click the buttons a milion times more then in FPS, huanos are just to hard to spamclick all the time.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I love the shape.
> I play only moba and some RTS mainly.
> 
> The mouse is 100% useless for me in those games.
> you click the buttons a milion times more then in FPS, huanos are just to hard to spamclick all the time.


Get on my level...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Get on my level...


I feel inclined to agree. If you can't comfortably spam the Huanos then you must be weak.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Ended up returning mine. The sensor was incredible (1000hz consistent and low post processing) and the coating was perfect. But the sides were just too uncomfortable for me and I think the huanos were making me nauseous (this is my first mouse with huano switches). Solid mouse nontheless.


Give the Avoir 7000 a whirl?


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I feel inclined to agree. If you can't comfortably spam the Huanos then you must be weak.


Huanos feel so good when clicking. It's like using a mechanical keyboard after that rubber dome garbage.

Some people in this thread need...


----------



## pr1me

It's an endless debate.

If ppl can't complain about huanos being too hard to spam click, then why is everyone complaining about mouse weight ?
if you can't lift a 120g mouse constantly you're weak.

https://imgflip.com/i/d8gmi

Huanos are stiff.
Heavy mice are heavy (







).

Deal with it.


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> It's an endless debate.
> 
> If ppl can't complain about huanos being too hard to spam click, then why is everyone complaining about mouse weight ?
> if you can't lift a 120g mouse constantly you're weak.


There is no causation in between weight and stiffness - your argument is invalid.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> There is no causation in between weight and stiffness - your argument is invalid.


Nobody said there was a causation between the two.
My point is still valid in the sense that people have different perception of things.

120g+ mice are considered a brick for some, while perfectly fine for others.
huanos are considered too stiff and harder to press by some, and perfectly fine by others.

Lighter mice are more comfortable when you constantly lift your mouse because they put less strain in your hand after several hours (everyone with a sens low enough will acknowledge that)
Omron are more comfortable than huanos when you spam click because they are easier to click, putting less strain on your fingers.


----------



## CorruptBE

I have to somewhat agree, even if you can spam them quickly, I can't do it as consistently as with Omron's. In an ideal world imo the best switch would be one in between the both of them.

I like the feedback of the Huano's, but the Omron's are easier (not saying Huano's are impossible, just easier) to spam. Thus my conclusion is that the best switch would be one that still has to be designed and would offer a middle ground.


----------



## Erikdayo

I ordered an Avior 7000 as well. See how it compares to the FK1. Even if the scroll wheel on my replacement FK1 still sucks I like the feel a lot more than my Deathadder so I'll probably end up selling it. I like the precision scrolling on the Deathadder, but in the end it's not really crucial for what I do/play.


----------



## e4stw00t

Actually I got your argument wrong reading it a couple of times over and over again - think you pointed out that it's perfectly fine for some the huano stiffness to be a deal breaker as well as weight might be for others.

I read it initially as if stiffness would in general not be a valid complain.


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I have to somewhat agree, even if you can spam them quickly, I can't do it as consistently as with Omron's. In an ideal world imo the best switch would be one in between the both of them.
> 
> I like the feedback of the Huano's, but the Omron's are easier (not saying Huano's are impossible, just easier) to spam. Thus my conclusion is that the best switch would be one that still has to be designed and would offer a middle ground.


I agree with this. I love the "clicky" tactile feel of the Huanos, and I can indeed spam with them, but I can only do it for short bursts, and not as accurately as I can with Omrons. It's simply because the Huanos require me to have a tighter grip on the mouse while spamming, which in turn restricts my freedom of movement, which then restricts my accuracy.

But, who knows... maybe it's an issue of my hands not being strong enough. Nonetheless, I'll be getting a Roccat Kone Military to try that out, but I'll still be keeping the FK1.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Get on my level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel inclined to agree. If you can't comfortably spam the Huanos then you must be weak.
Click to expand...

I'll bench you under the table any day of the week









Also I only really care about comments from high level moba players, I see so many fps players commenting that huanos are super good for mobas and yet they don't even play them.

You click the buttons soooo much more in mobas then in any fps, ever.


----------



## CorruptBE

Huanos are annoying for glock/usp spamming imo







so it's not just you and not just moba players. Like I said, a new switch that would give the best of both worlds would be the most ideal imo.

I have the opposite problem of fuzzybass, I have to losen my grip and focus my hand its strength on my finger for prolonged spamming, affecting aiming somewhat.

And I have weights on my room and as a student I worked in the summer delivering furniture for several years (just grabbing by hand and loading it from the truck into people's houses).

It's more of a problem of having to "focus" strength rather then not having it, affecting other areas basically.

Atm it's still my preferred mouse, but it's something they need to take into consideration. The odds are small, but take SS for example. If they were to release a Xai/Sensei with a 3310, I would probably ditch the FK1 simply because of this.


----------



## boogdud

Huanos are absolutely terrible for moba/rts play*. I'm a huge zowie fan, and love their shapes above nearly all other mice on the market (mostly ec2) but the switches are terribad for moba. I generally just swap out the switches for Japanese Omrons and call it a day. Nobody _wants_ to play a moba/rts with huanos, they do it because they have no other choice because they like the shape. Some guys used to use micos for sc2, but that's because you can get by on sc2 with relatively few clicks from the mouse, not so for a moba.

They're fine for fps(huanos), but if it's a click heavy game it's a bad option.

* "absolutely terrible" in this case would be ocn-talk for 'not ideal'.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Huanos are annoying for glock/usp spamming imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's not just you and not just moba players. Like I said, a new switch that would give the best of both worlds would be the most ideal imo.
> 
> I have the opposite problem of fuzzybass, I have to losen my grip and focus my hand its strength on my finger for prolonged spamming, affecting aiming somewhat.
> 
> And I have weights on my room and as a student I worked in the summer delivering furniture for several years (just grabbing by hand and loading it from the truck into people's houses).
> 
> It's more of a problem of having to "focus" strength rather then not having it, affecting other areas basically.
> 
> Atm it's still my preferred mouse, but it's something they need to take into consideration. The odds are small, but take SS for example. If they were to release a Xai/Sensei with a 3310, I would probably ditch the FK1 simply because of this.


I can agree with this for the glock spamming. Especially if you're using a hardmat which is slippery and with medium sens , spamming pistols in CSGO sometimes due to the stiffness you'll "accidentally" move your mouse quite a bit causing inaccuracy , but not really a deal breaker for me I guess. And yes , I do have a Qck Mass lying around without using it , I want to like it but it seems hard to get used to , probably because i've used the hardmat for a few years


----------



## Erikdayo

I can confirm that I received my replacement FK1 from Amazon, and it does not have the same scroll issues as the first. Whether it'll develop those issues over time or not I do not know at this point. Definitely pleased now. Still not my favorite scroll wheel, but at least it seems to work as it should.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I'll bench you under the table any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I only really care about comments from high level moba players, I see so many fps players commenting that huanos are super good for mobas and yet they don't even play them.
> 
> You click the buttons soooo much more in mobas then in any fps, ever.


Lol! K... I'm not a fps player, but still have no issues with huano switches, but congrats on the bench bro. I'd flex at you and give you a bro style chest bump, but it's the Internet and all that.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I'll bench you under the table any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I only really care about comments from high level moba players, I see so many fps players commenting that huanos are super good for mobas and yet they don't even play them.
> 
> You click the buttons soooo much more in mobas then in any fps, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! K... I'm not a fps player, but still have no issues with huano switches, but congrats on the bench bro. I'd flex at you and give you a bro style chest bump, but it's the Internet and all that.
Click to expand...

And my point was that most highrated moba players I know cannot use huanos comfortable.

And as you should know this does not apply to everyone as with everything in life.
But the common opinions have always been like that for zowies huanos in rts and moba. So It's not like its new with the FK1 all of a sudden.

And It have nothing to do with all the ******ed "train fingers more" bull**** people always mention


----------



## duhizy

literally just received mine 30 seconds ago, these clicks fell exactly like my deathadder 3.5g but with a bit more travel(which i like). Been playing LOL for a very long time Before just now getting into cs go, it's most likely the reason I may have higher finger endurance then the majority of fps players. Huanos being to hard to use in moba is bull**** from what i've just seen, I just spammed the **** out of it and i still felt nothing after around 200 fast clicks.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Huanos being to hard to use in moba is bull**** from what i've just seen, I just spammed the **** out of it and i felt nothing.


ive played hours of sc2 and dota2 with with an FK and my FK1 and i can say very confidently that id rather play with a much easier to click mouse like my G400.
theres nothing "hard" about it, more like, after long sessions its just more comfortable (and sensible, imo) to use a mouse with less stiff switches for games where you click alot.

also its not really the huanos fault, i read they require the same actuation force of omrons and that its the way the shell is constructed on the fk/fk1 that makes them feel so stiff.
i believe the design is more for "tapping" FPS players.

theres huanos in my ec2 evo cl and i play rts/moba with that very comfortable, easy clicks. nothing like the fk at all.


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> literally just received mine 30 seconds ago, these clicks fell exactly like my deathadder 3.5g but with a bit more travel(which i like). Been playing LOL for a very long time Before just now getting into cs go, it's most likely the reason I may have higher finger endurance then the majority of fps players. Huanos being to hard to use in moba is bull**** from what i've just seen, I just spammed the **** out of it and i still felt nothing after around 200 fast clicks.


Guess I'm not as hardcore as you. i notice the fatigue easily, but at the same time I never have felt the need to spam clicks as much as I did in my 'tests' in an actual game.


----------



## duhizy

Furthermore, the mouse feel arn't too thin and the mouse wheel up doesnt seem to skip at all. Either i'm lucky or the new batch of mice from amazon have fixed the mouse wheel issue.


----------



## metal571

Mine are thin too but they don't scrape on the Talent.


----------



## DivineDark

My AM/FK1 hybrid did scrape at first, but that was totally my fault. If you don't line those damn feet up perfectly it leaves a hard edge. My FK1 never scraped on the Talent.


----------



## THEStorm

Just got my Fk1 and I am very pleased with it so far. Very comfortable, using it with a Qck+ surface and it feels great. I love not having any software or drivers! I do seem to have the scroll wheel issue mine seems to miss going up one in every ten but I can live with that, that's the only downside I have found so far.

My last two mice were a Razer Naga (nice for MMO's but nothing else), and the Deathadder 2013 (good mouse, much more comfortable for me as I have a hybrid palm claw grip, but I got very sick of razer synapse, and now that I have the FK1 the DA2013 feels kind of cheap however I did like the feel of the scroll wheels a bit better and the side buttons).

Overall so far I am very pleased so far and will be sticking with the FK1!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> My AM/FK1 hybrid did scrape at first, but that was totally my fault. If you don't line those damn feet up perfectly it leaves a hard edge. My FK1 never scraped on the Talent.


I could feel the area around the lens scraping...

Stacked skates (2 on top of eachother) solved it.


----------



## Maximillion

I had some extra IME 3.0 hyperglides, stuck em on my FK1. Pure bliss.


----------



## a_ak57

Discovered something interesting. Due to being an indecisive twit, I decided to put the FK1 guts back into my FK1 shell and all of a sudden, I have the mouse wheel issues others have reported (had no such issues with the hybrid after quite a bit of testing). So I am guessing I got some dust or whatever mixed up in the scroll wheel mechanism when I put it back together which is causing the issue. It's late here so I won't do it tonight, but tomorrow I'll open it up again and clean it out and see if that helps.


----------



## duhizy

I truly wonder why they decided to keep the sides of this mouse soo thin, makes it much harder to control then the avior, sensei. Im sure it's one of things that people get used to, I just feel like a little bit more weight would have been worth the extra comfort and control.


----------



## DivineDark

Sides of the mouse so thin? Do you mean the mouse being narrow?

If so, the I agree. That's why I moved the guts to an AM body. It's wider at the bottom and fills out my hand more.


----------



## Erikdayo

Depends on your grip, I guess. And hand size. I find the FK1 rather comfortable. When I get home in about 3 hours I will have an Avion 7000 to compare against. Perhaps I will see your point then. But compared to other mice I own or have owned the FK1 shape has been a pleasure. G502, Rival, Deathadder.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Discovered something interesting. Due to being an indecisive twit, I decided to put the FK1 guts back into my FK1 shell and all of a sudden, I have the mouse wheel issues others have reported (had no such issues with the hybrid after quite a bit of testing). So I am guessing I got some dust or whatever mixed up in the scroll wheel mechanism when I put it back together which is causing the issue. It's late here so I won't do it tonight, but tomorrow I'll open it up again and clean it out and see if that helps.


When I did that I heard a "pop" while I was placing everything back. No physical damage anywhere. It's like the shell relies on some sort of pressure and as soon as that's gone issues creep up (scraping of buttons in my case).

Either way after being indecisive for a while I've gone with FK1 internals in the old FK shell.


----------



## rabbitteeth

Greetings everyone.

I am new to this mice scene and currently looking for at the FK1 cause it looks pure sex. Recently, my stock mice that i used to use have disconnecting issues and i went out to get a cheap mouse to replace it. Model is the Logitech mx187.

Now, i only play dota2 and the main issue with this current mouse is that the right click seems to be very tedious to click, if anyone understands. The hardness, combined with the "distance" the right click button has to be pressed down makes playing dota very tedious as this game requires me to be right clicking very rapidly.

I am attracted to the FK1 due to the simple and yet sexy look and of course the good 3310 sensor, with knowledge that the mouse does not have hardware acceleration and prediction. I don't really care about shape or size because i believe i will be able to get used to it in time. Now, i have done some research on the FK1 and i understand it is using very good switches, however there are some reviewers claiming that the click buttons are more difficult to click then the average gaming mouse.

Does anyone on this board have good experiences with the FK1 on dota2 and can recommend it, or is there any other mouse that might be more recommended.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DivineDark

I have been using the FK1 for a while now, and I recently swapped the Huano switches for Omrons and there is very little difference. The stiffness that has been reported is the cause of the shell of the mouse. Either the shell is just very rigid, or the buttons are short enough that there is little leverage to activate the switches. If you don't like the feel, then you'll need to look elsewhere.

If you like the ambi mice, then you can look at the Avior 7000 same sensor, but larger ambi body. For something with similar size/weight, but ergo body, you can look at the Kone Pure Military. I like it a lot, and it has softer clicky buttons. It's just a very different shape.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I have been using the FK1 for a while now, and I recently swapped the Huano switches for Omrons and there is very little difference. The stiffness that has been reported is the cause of the shell of the mouse. Either the shell is just very rigid, or the buttons are short enough that there is little leverage to activate the switches. If you don't like the feel, then you'll need to look elsewhere.
> 
> If you like the ambi mice, then you can look at the Avior 7000 same sensor, but larger ambi body. For something with similar size/weight, but ergo body, you can look at the Kone Pure Military. I like it a lot, and it has softer clicky buttons. It's just a very different shape.


The XAI/Sensei is ambi mice right? If so how would you compare those versus a FK1/Avior 7000? Reason why I'm asking this is because I bought a Kana v2 White edition but it used to cramp my hands so bad, and thus I've gone back to the Sensei. The sides of the Kana v2 were also very bad(slippery plastic), and I couldn't grip it properly no matter how much I wanted to get used to it. But the sensor felt nice, no accel for the 1st time felt so awesome. But then again there was a slight delay compared to the A9500 and from further digging around, I guess it was smoothing.

But if I'm correct both the Avior 7000/FK1 should be significantly better than the sensor on the Kana v2, I'm just concerned about the shape now. I can't use too narrow mice, the Zowie AM also felt uncomfortable for me when I tried that. I was dead set on getting a Spawn, but it's nowhere in my country, and after reading all the issues about the firmware on the Spawn, I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> The XAI/Sensei is ambi mice right? If so how would you compare those versus a FK1/Avior 7000? Reason why I'm asking this is because I bought a Kana v2 White edition but it used to cramp my hands so bad, and thus I've gone back to the Sensei. The sides of the Kana v2 were also very bad(slippery plastic), and I couldn't grip it properly no matter how much I wanted to get used to it. But the sensor felt nice, no accel for the 1st time felt so awesome. But then again there was a slight delay compared to the A9500 and from further digging around, I guess it was smoothing.
> 
> But if I'm correct both the Avior 7000/FK1 should be significantly better than the sensor on the Kana v2, I'm just concerned about the shape now. I can't use too narrow mice, the Zowie AM also felt uncomfortable for me when I tried that. I was dead set on getting a Spawn, but it's nowhere in my country, and after reading all the issues about the firmware on the Spawn, I'm having second thoughts.


The FK1 is likely to be too narrow for you then. The Avior would fit better but the side buttons might annoy you depending on grip.


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabbitteeth*
> 
> Greetings everyone.
> 
> I am new to this mice scene and currently looking for at the FK1 cause it looks pure sex. Recently, my stock mice that i used to use have disconnecting issues and i went out to get a cheap mouse to replace it. Model is the Logitech mx187.
> 
> Now, i only play dota2 and the main issue with this current mouse is that the right click seems to be very tedious to click, if anyone understands. The hardness, combined with the "distance" the right click button has to be pressed down makes playing dota very tedious as this game requires me to be right clicking very rapidly.
> 
> I am attracted to the FK1 due to the simple and yet sexy look and of course the good 3310 sensor, with knowledge that the mouse does not have hardware acceleration and prediction. I don't really care about shape or size because i believe i will be able to get used to it in time. Now, i have done some research on the FK1 and i understand it is using very good switches, however there are some reviewers claiming that the click buttons are more difficult to click then the average gaming mouse.
> 
> Does anyone on this board have good experiences with the FK1 on dota2 and can recommend it, or is there any other mouse that might be more recommended.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


If you have issues with tediousness due to stiff clicks, the FK1 is probably not your best best. I ran into the exact same issue as you, with the exact same game (Dota 2)... when I got my FK1 a week ago. Its clicks are much stiffer than my Deathadder 2013's clicks (whether it's due to the switches or the shell, as DivineDark mentioned), so I'm going to put it in storage and get myself another, different mouse with Omron switches (probably Roccat Kone Military).


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The FK1 is likely to be too narrow for you then. The Avior would fit better but the side buttons might annoy you depending on grip.


This


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> If you have issues with tediousness due to stiff clicks, the FK1 is probably not your best best. I ran into the exact same issue as you, with the exact same game (Dota 2)... when I got my FK1 a week ago. Its clicks are much stiffer than my Deathadder 2013's clicks (whether it's due to the switches or the shell, as DivineDark mentioned), so I'm going to put it in storage and get myself another, different mouse with Omron switches (probably Roccat Kone Military).


The Avior 7000 has a nice lighter click and is still a pretty nicely shaped ambidextrous mouse. Might be worth a look. Not exactly sure what switches it uses.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> The Avior 7000 has a nice lighter click and is still a pretty nicely shaped ambidextrous mouse. Might be worth a look. Not exactly sure what switches it uses.


Omron.


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea... I tried the Avior before, and I unfortunately, personally, wasn't a fan of its shape (too fat in the back).


----------



## Erikdayo

Understandable. It certainly does fill out the hand more than the FK1.

Not totally on topic, but are there many ergonomic mice that have a nice low form like the FK1 and Avior? My main issue with most of the ergonomic mice I've tried is there often seems to be a huge plastic bump going into the middle of my hand which can cause a little discomfort.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Understandable. It certainly does fill out the hand more than the FK1.
> 
> Not totally on topic, but are there many ergonomic mice that have a nice low form like the FK1 and Avior? My main issue with most of the ergonomic mice I've tried is there often seems to be a huge plastic bump going into the middle of my hand which can cause a little discomfort.


The G502 and G402 are actually pretty low mice. I was surprised. I was expecting dimensions similar to the G400/G500. They are much smaller in the hand.

Also, the KPM is tiny. It's taller but not as long as the FK1. Great fingertip and claw mouse.


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> The G502 and G402 are actually pretty low mice. I was surprised. I was expecting dimensions similar to the G400/G500. They are much smaller in the hand.
> 
> Also, the KPM is tiny. It's taller but not as long as the FK1. Great fingertip and claw mouse.


That's true. I don't remember the G502 feeling awful.. However.. that scroll wheel. I just can't use it.

I'll have to look at the dimensions of the KPM. Find them a bit ugly looking, but if they work well and feel nice in the hand it'll certainly have to be a consideration.


----------



## thumus

Is it possible to FK1 internals in a ec2 shell? I haven't tested the ec2 but seems like a great combo. Quote me if you have an answer.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> Is it possible to FK1 internals in a ec2 shell? I haven't tested the ec2 but seems like a great combo. Quote me if you have an answer.


No. The internals of those mice are completely different. The FK, FK1, and AM share a platform, so that's why we are able to swap their guts out.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> No. The internals of those mice are completely different. The FK, FK1, and AM share a platform, so that's why we are able to swap their guts out.


Oh. I guess god isn't real then. I'll try out the old FK and AM if I ever can.


----------



## Erikdayo

Been messing around with the Avior 7000 compared to FK1 for a bit. Avior 7000 just feels a bit too bulky in comparison. And the way my ring finger sits due to the wideness near the mouse clicks kinda bugs me. But I will still be keeping both.

Complaints with the FK1 are the same as everyone else's, I suppose. Clicks could be lighter (not really a big issue for games I currently play often), and the scroll wheel has some room for improvement. But I do love the shape, and I have not noticed any tracking issues. The FK1 may truly be the perfect shape for my hand/grip. At the very least it's the most comfortable mouse I've purchased.

I plan on giving the Avior 7000 another week before deciding whether I want to keep it or not. Always time to grow.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> I plan on giving the Avior 7000 another week before deciding whether I want to keep it or not. Always time to grow.


i'll take it off your hands









only 3310 or current mouse i haven't tried yet due to its price and availability . wish i could at least try it out at best buy or it was priced more competitively with the fk1 / rival

edit- i take that back i haven't tried the naos either. why doesn't the naos get more recognition on here may i ask? is there an issue with it? even the m45 gets more attention


----------



## James N

Can someone recommend me some replacement mouse feet?

Also, do the am or normal fk mouse feet fit?


----------



## a_ak57

Same feet as the FK/AM so you can just grab some from Takasta's ebay store. I'm not entirely sure of the difference between the Hotline, Tiger, or 2014 version of the Hotline. But I would probably go with the 2014 Hotline because they have the most exciting marketing. >_> They do seem like they should be the slickest though.


----------



## James N

Thanks


----------



## CorruptBE

I actually got 1 set of white feet from Zowie, the rest were the basic black ones. Either it's placebo or... their white skates > black ones.


----------



## James N

Unfortunately my FK 1 came without an additional pair. And the default ones feel way too thin for me anyways.


----------



## rabbitteeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> If you have issues with tediousness due to stiff clicks, the FK1 is probably not your best best. I ran into the exact same issue as you, with the exact same game (Dota 2)... when I got my FK1 a week ago. Its clicks are much stiffer than my Deathadder 2013's clicks (whether it's due to the switches or the shell, as DivineDark mentioned), so I'm going to put it in storage and get myself another, different mouse with Omron switches (probably Roccat Kone Military).


Awe man, just what i did not want to hear, looks like the sexiest mice on earth cannot be considered then.

Looks like gonna take a look at the Minox 7000 or the Roccat Kone Military.


----------



## chace90

The white ones are thicker and zowie says they are optimized for less friction.


----------



## DivineDark

The white speedy skatez are thicker. I just bought 3 or 4 packs of them.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Been messing around with the Avior 7000 compared to FK1 for a bit. Avior 7000 just feels a bit too bulky in comparison. And the way my ring finger sits due to the wideness near the mouse clicks kinda bugs me. But I will still be keeping both.
> 
> Complaints with the FK1 are the same as everyone else's, I suppose. Clicks could be lighter (not really a big issue for games I currently play often), and the scroll wheel has some room for improvement. But I do love the shape, and I have not noticed any tracking issues. The FK1 may truly be the perfect shape for my hand/grip. At the very least it's the most comfortable mouse I've purchased.
> 
> I plan on giving the Avior 7000 another week before deciding whether I want to keep it or not. Always time to grow.


same situation. I love the FK1's shape!!!


----------



## kayan

I've got a dumb question:

I just got my FK1 in the mail, and the 400 dpi is too low for desktop use. How do I change this?


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I've got a dumb question:
> 
> I just got my FK1 in the mail, and the 400 dpi is too low for desktop use. How do I change this?


Button on the bottom. it'll change color and DPI with each press. Starts at 400. Then 800, 1600, and 3200. Those are all of your options. 800 feels good to me but 1600 is also usable.


----------



## rezolve

Really want to give this mouse a try but I can't grip any of these new gaming mice with rubber/ soft-touch sides - I must be the only one as every manufacturer seems to be going down this route now.

Would love it if they released an FK1-GS like they did with the AM...


----------



## ramraze

Put thin seethrough office tape on the sides? Should work miracles. I, for one, can't use glossy materials. I swim in my sweat in a matter of minutes. For me it's harder to find a solution. There are many ways to work around this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> Really want to give this mouse a try but I can't grip any of these new gaming mice with rubber/ soft-touch sides - I must be the only one as every manufacturer seems to be going down this route now.
> 
> Would love it if they released an FK1-GS like they did with the AM...


----------



## Erikdayo

My memory is pretty bad, but I don't recall rubber grips on my FK1?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> Would love it if they released an FK1-GS like they did with the AM...


Won't happen as the new coating since the original FK is supposed to be a solution that fits everyone. And it does, but mainly if you have hands that are mildly humid. If you have bone dry hands then glossy sides are still better, if you have really sweaty hands than something like the DA BE is probably better too.

For me it works well enough to not complain (with relatively dry hands in summer and bone dry hands in the winter).


----------



## kayan

So, I have a dumb question: I just got my FK1, but the 400 dpi is too low for me. How the heck do I increase it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Button on the bottom. it'll change color and DPI with each press. Starts at 400. Then 800, 1600, and 3200. Those are all of your options. 800 feels good to me but 1600 is also usable.


Wow, I missed that. I saw the pic on the box and looked everywhere but on the bottom for it, lol. Thanks so much!


----------



## detto87

The best coating for me is none. ABS plastic like on the WMO works good for me with dry office hands and sweaty gaming hands. FK1 coating works only for sweaty gaming hands for me.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Won't happen as the new coating since the original FK is supposed to be a solution that fits everyone. And it does, but mainly if you have hands that are mildly humid. If you have bone dry hands then glossy sides are still better, if you have really sweaty hands than something like the DA BE is probably better too.
> 
> For me it works well enough to not complain (with relatively dry hands in summer and bone dry hands in the winter).


totally agree with you, I have the same problem with the skin .. it is very dry in the winter, and in summer average dry. glossy mouse it for me. coating fk1 not really suitable for dry hands. personally I have a problem with the clutch fk1 coating. AM FG glossy wmo 1.1a or IE 3.0 perfect for any dry hands.
2 months i play on fk1 and i can not get used to the fact that the mouse is much narrower in the middle. I causes discomfort and reduces hand.








mb i need AM FG glossy case? and swap
AM GS size case is most similar to WMO 1.1a ??
*Ino.* waiting for your new review on the Asus ROG Gladius.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAMSTERDAM*
> 
> totally agree with you, I have the same problem with the skin .. it is very dry in the winter, and in summer average dry. glossy mouse it for me. coating fk1 not really suitable for dry hands. personally I have a problem with the clutch fk1 coating. AM GS glossy wmo 1.1a or IE 3.0 perfect for any dry hands.
> 2 months i play on fk1 and i can not get used to the fact that the mouse is much narrower in the middle. I causes discomfort and reduces hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mb i need AM GS glossy case? and swap
> AM GS size case is most similar to WMO 1.1a ??


I'm with you. I didn't like the coating on the FK1 either. I swapped it into an AM-GS body and it was fantastic. Mouse wheel still not great, but that's about it.


----------



## CorruptBE

It's hilarious how many people are swapping the internals into older type Zowie's... HINT Zowie HINT*


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I'm with you. I didn't like the coating on the FK1 either. I swapped it into an AM-GS body and it was fantastic. Mouse wheel still not great, but that's about it.


Damn my phone lag.. Does the FK1 PCB fit inside AM shell without any modifications? Zowies glossy shell is really good and I have a AM-FG.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Damn my phone lag.. Does the FK1 PCB fit inside AM shell without any modifications? Zowies glossy shell is really good and I have a AM-FG.


Yup. You'll need to use the AM usb cord and the FK1 wheel. Just take the rubber ring off of the AM wheel and put it on the FK1 scroll wheel hub. That way the colors are consistent. That's about it. Everything else is drag and drop.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Yup. You'll need to use the AM usb cord and the FK1 wheel. Just take the rubber ring off of the AM wheel and put it on the FK1 scroll wheel hub. That way the colors are consistent. That's about it. Everything else is drag and drop.


I had to cut out off the sides of the lens thing to fit it (not the case on FK shell). I had a spare lens though.


----------



## Maximillion

I'm pretty disappointed glossy Zowie mice are no longer available for purchase anywhere.


----------



## povohat

I got a lightly used AM-GS off ebay recently for fairly cheap recently for another FK1 pcb swap. I don't really enjoy gloss coating on top because my index finger tends to slip around on it, but it works perfectly as a side grip for me. I hear the AM-FG has a lighter click feel, which lines up with my observations about the normal matte abyssus vs mirror edition. There is definitely a market for gloss finish mice.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed glossy Zowie mice are no longer available for purchase anywhere.


There are some in the UK, what model are you talking about?.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> There are some in the UK, what model are you talking about?.


Nah, US. But I was specifically talking about the AM-FG and the EC1/2 eVo white.


----------



## Aventadoor

How much easier is the AM clicks compared to FK1?
Similar to EC1 or harder?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> How much easier is the AM clicks compared to FK1?
> Similar to EC1 or harder?


No difference at all. The only shell that feels any different are the EC shells. Oh... And the Mico shell, but that's just torture.


----------



## CorruptBE

I currently have an EC2 hooked up to a PC I'm repairing for someone... the clicks are actually better, easier. It has to be a shell related reason indeed.


----------



## MalGanis2

After less than 2 months my FK1 is having scroll wheel issues, it seems to register 1 out of every 2 movements or inputs. I've been offline for a while but if I recall correctly it was a relatively common issue on this mouse right?

So far I had 3 Zowies: FK13, FK14 and FK1, all of them faulty after 1-2 months. Zowie build quality is the worse I've seen in any company, not only related to mice, I haven't had such a bad experience ever.

I'll send this one back to the store and try to get something else, any recommendation?


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> After less than 2 months my FK1 is having scroll wheel issues, it seems to register 1 out of every 2 movements or inputs. I've been offline for a while but if I recall correctly it was a relatively common issue on this mouse right?
> 
> So far I had 3 Zowies: FK13, FK14 and FK1, all of them faulty after 1-2 months. Zowie build quality is the worse I've seen in any company, not only related to mice, I haven't had such a bad experience ever.
> 
> I'll send this one back to the store and try to get something else, any recommendation?


That is unfortunate.

I just got my first Zowie product very recently, and it had a faulty scroll wheel. The replacement works much better, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised if it starts having issues in a few months. Would really be kinda sad since I consider the FK1 the most comfortable mouse I've owned.


----------



## Maximillion

In my opinion Zowie needs to publicly admit and address the swamp scroll issue just like they did with the coating issue of the FK'14 and eVo CL. This isn't a matter of a few people getting unlucky here and there, it's a flat out fault of production that's been going on for quite some time across multiple products.


----------



## fuzzybass

Yea... I think I'm going to return my FK1. Not because of a scroll wheel issue (but that may certainly pop up in the near future, if I decided to keep it), but because of the click stiffness (which I see some people are now saying is because of the shell and not the Huanos). Hate beating a dead-horse, but yea... the clicks don't cause fatigue, but they are stiff enough to force me to grip the mouse awkwardly, which is annoying in spam-heavy games.


----------



## Bucake

it's so painful to read about these faults on the mouse. i mean, i would easily pay more than $100 for a mouse that lacks nothing.
but there always has to be _something_, huh?

spec-wise, this mouse sounds like it's almost it for me. i would prefer omrons and maybe even smaller and lighter, but would do with where it's at.
i just don't feel comfortable spending money on a piece of hardware that will likely have some kind of issue, sooner or later.


----------



## Erikdayo

I don't think it has a lot of faults. Lighter switches might be nice and the scroll wheel has some room for improvement, but no mouse is without any minor gripes. The FK1 is still the best I've used for my hand size/grip.


----------



## SmashTV

Yes my EC1 EVO clicks don't require Herculean strength.. very well could be shell related.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah we know its shell related.
But did AM have as easy clicks as EC1/EC2 or? Im confused


----------



## bobsaget

IMO you get used to click stiffness really quick.

I had a Corsair m45 (don't hit me please), I found the clicks a bit hard when switching to the FK. I've been using it for 3/4 months now, I don't notice it anymore. I also recently bought a G402S for my brother last week, the clicks are so light I couldn't keep clicking even when moving the mouse. Driver installation was also a really annoying, I could not get it working for half a hour.

I play Dota2 and CSGO mainly, I've got a quite good level at these two games, the FK is perfect for the two. Spamming my right click in Dota2 is not an issue.


----------



## ZeBodscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> In my opinion Zowie needs to publicly admit and address the swamp scroll issue just like they did with the coating issue of the FK'14 and eVo CL. This isn't a matter of a few people getting unlucky here and there, it's a flat out fault of production that's been going on for quite some time across multiple products.


^this so much. i can't think of any similar case where so many people had issues with an essential part of the mouse, without the company mentioning anything about it or actually do something about it. it's really sad that it is so hard to find a mouse that fits most of your needs after all...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> I don't think it has a lot of faults. Lighter switches might be nice and the scroll wheel has some room for improvement, but no mouse is without any minor gripes. The FK1 is still the best I've used for my hand size/grip.


if the the scrollwheel wasn't a big important part of the mouse, i might actually agree. but since not all people are just using mouse1 and mouse2 on a mouse, i heavily disagree. don't get me wrong, i loved the fk1 for several reasons (shape, coating, no bull****, tracking), but i hate it just as much for its (few) obvious flaws (mousewheel and button delay in the first place). "minor gripes" would be things like the shape being slightly too thin in the middle for somebody's taste, or the switches being slightly too stiff, imo.

i'm actually at a point where i don't know what to do: desperately want a new mouse, but can't find any company that actually wants my money.







it's either shape, sensor, processing, shell/buttons or some other crap that discourages me from keeping the mouse. it's just sad...


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah we know its shell related.
> But did AM have as easy clicks as EC1/EC2 or? Im confused


AM got stiff clicks as well, but they feel more crisp. Both my FK14 and FK1 got some shell faults, it doesn't make it unueable but it's the top piece of the shell that doesn't fit properly.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I also recently bought a G402S for my brother


Sheesh, I know the mouse had it's issues but Logitech is really on the ball cranking out a new product so quickly.

...


----------



## sglords

zowie rma support is totally dead. nv ever reply since i last send it


----------



## metal571

Yeah if you are playing button spam games...Zowie shouldn't really be on your short list unless you are looking at the ECs


----------



## SmashTV

So ALL the Zowie shells are different for clicks? Huh. That is surprising. I might have to buy an AM and check it out.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> So ALL the Zowie shells are different for clicks? Huh. That is surprising. I might have to buy an AM and check it out.


My AM is stiffer than my FK. Buttons, wheel, ... It's an early model, but just a heads up.


----------



## kayan

Ok, so after 3-4 days of using this FK1 I had to unplug it and put my other one back on.

I like the mouse, and I like the grip, size, buttons are easy to push (not sure what the fuss is about with the hard presses), mouse wheel is good, but I prefer the Roccat Kone Pure Military's wheel (best wheel ever, imho). So, why, if I like all these things did I unplug it? Glad you asked...

Well, it hurts! my mouse wrist is on fire. It's so tight, and it's definitely caused by the mouse, because I haven't had that pain in years. /sigh

On goes my perfect mouse search.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

I didn't know a mouse could do that. Oh well, different strokes for different folks I suppose.


----------



## thumus

I have to ask, I have about 16.5cm hands so would the EC2 would be better then the FK1? I use sort of a hyprid of palm and claw


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> I have to ask, I have about 16.5cm hands so would the EC2 would be better then the FK1? I use sort of a hyprid of palm and claw


For more of a palm grip, I'd actually look toward an EC1 as opposed to an EC2. It's exactly the same shape, but a touch bigger.


----------



## fuzzybass

Quote:


> (not sure what the fuss is about with the hard presses)


Well, screw you, too.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> For more of a palm grip, I'd actually look toward an EC1 as opposed to an EC2. It's exactly the same shape, but a touch bigger.


Well right now I have a G602 which is too big. Isn't the EC1 about the same size? Also what are the coating differences between the evo and evo CL models?


----------



## phamtom

is there any reason to use 500hz now that the polling rate is stable at a 1000hz?


----------



## povohat

1000Hz has been fine for me


----------



## metal571

1000 Hz worked great for me


----------



## thumus

I don't know if someone has asked this before but, how much worse is the sensor in the EC1/2 and AM? I don't really care about max tracking speed since I haven't hit it with my G602 which is reported to have quite low PCS. Mainly on the 450dpi step, is there input lag anymore?


----------



## bobsaget

I'm looking for a large mousepad with a sufficient size for both my keyboard (standard 450mm size) and my mouse. The only brand available in my country is Razer. What would you recommend between the Goliathus Speed and Control edition? I'm currently using a QcK Mass and I like the friction, mouse speed, etc.

Also, would the huge green graphics on the right side impact the tracking (Zowie FK)?

thanks!


----------



## Erikdayo

I've never tried the speed for comparison but the Goliathus control always felt good to me. The downside though.... It's hideous.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> I've never tried the speed for comparison but the Goliathus control always felt good to me. The downside though.... It's hideous.


Yeah I am using one now and it's just look so ugly, I might just buy a QCK+ because of it.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phamtom*
> 
> is there any reason to use 500hz now that the polling rate is stable at a 1000hz?


According to BlurBusters, mice under 1000hz are invalid while using a 120-144hz gaming monitor and/or strobing:

http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phamtom*
> 
> is there any reason to use 500hz now that the polling rate is stable at a 1000hz?


No. Only the A3090 Zowies had higher PCS at 500 Hz. FK1 is great at 1000 Hz. Internal oscillator ftw.


----------



## phamtom

right , thanks!


----------



## a_ak57

Well, put the FK1 guts into my FK13 again and also again, scroll wheel works without issue even though I was getting skips somewhat regularly in the FK1 shell just before. Rather curious.


----------



## bovi77

Just got my FK1. put in custom omron switches. so happy. I like its bigger size vs fk. wished there was abit more hump towards the back though. love the grainy top button coating. Is the extra set of feet supposed to be soo thin? I thought they were supposed to be thicker than the stock feet. Mine aren't (both 0.45mm). I don't see how its practical to have feet that are soo thin.

800dpi on this feels different to my alcor, not sure why. could this be attributed to being 793dpi or simply different feel of the sensor?

I get weird polling reports using MMR. it's only stable at 125 and 500. in fact all my mice don't seem to run 1000hz stable. g502, alcor, fk. might it be my PC ? furthermore my "mouse movement" & "pointer movement" readings are 1:1 only at the default window size. if i expand the window, 90% of readings are red or green. entrpr is always off.

I find the hard pad LOD setting useless on my steelseries S&S & QCK heavy . barely even moves without feet (i.e lowest LOD possible). what are your observations? But same settings will track on goliathus (4.53m/s with and without feet) & mantis speed, allsop pad. *seems QCK is a bad mousepad to use with FK1 and hardpad LOD?* can others pls test and verify?


----------



## metal571

I promise I will film that comparison with the Avior today (Tuesday) after work. Even set a reminder. Forcing myself this time. I know a lot of people want to hear my thoughts and I've been way too lazy.


----------



## Maximillion

TLDR: He faithfully used the Benchwarmer 7000 for quite some time until he finally was overcome by the black-hole like pull of the Zowie Nation. Soon after receiving and using the FreakinKickass1 he instantly recognized it as the superior artifact of technology and threw the SecondString 7000 back into the swamp where it originally arose. And they lived happily ever after


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> I get weird polling reports using MMR. it's only stable at 125 and 500. in fact all my mice don't seem to run 1000hz stable. g502, alcor, fk. might it be my PC ?


My 1000Hz setting is very stable


I use a QCK+ and the hard pad setting is not suitable for me either. The cloth pad setting is probably as low as possible, doesn't even track at 1CD.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> TLDR: He faithfully used the Benchwarmer 7000 for quite some time until he finally was overcome by the black-hole like pull of the Zowie Nation. Soon after receiving and using the FreakinKickass1 he instantly recognized it as the superior artifact of technology and threw the SecondString 7000 back into the swamp where it originally arose. And they lived happily ever after


LOL


----------



## Oeshon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> According to BlurBusters, mice under 1000hz are invalid while using a 120-144hz gaming monitor and/or strobing:
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


What does this mean?

Is it better to use 500hz or 1000hz with mz 120hz screen? Currently I am using 500.


----------



## ZeBodscha

just wanted to give a quick update after my last desperate post:

after searching for an equal replacement for months, i gave up and decided to give the fk1 another try, cause i couldn't go any longer with my ****ty g400s. initially i had a severe issue with the mwheel not triggering, what got more distinct over time (or i was just more aware of it when i discovered it). i just couldn't find anything comparable to the fk1, cause there would always be something important, that stopped me from making the order. after i discovered the ninox aurora i wanted to give it a try (and maybe will), but after all the 3090 4000dpi srom controversy, i decided to cancel my pre-order and postpone it until the first reviews are published. so it's not a refusal towards it, but as of now i doubt the aurora won't have any smoothing issues. but we will see very soon...









the new fk1 i got doesn't have any issues at all (at least not yet







). mwheel is okay, and like on my old version, no rattling lense or squeaky chassis. and the mouse button delay is something you can easily adapt to imo. can't say anything about our long-term relationship yet, but as of now, i'm really happy i gave it another shot. best mouse on the market (for my needs). even though we all know there is still some room for improvements, even when it's hard to fit everybody's taste.

-price in eu could be a bit lower for my liking, but would buy 10/10.


----------



## bobsaget

Still looking for a XXL mousepad to fit both my keyboard and mouse.

I don't like the looks of Razer Goliathus. This one is also available in my country:

http://www.aorus.com/p3.aspx

what do you guys think about it?


----------



## detto87

Corepad Deskpad.
I swear by it, nothing beats the comfort level. Absolute awesome for low sens. 2 times hand washed no problem.
Many available sizes.


----------



## bobsaget

Ok thanks!

Do you know where I can get it in France?


----------



## metal571

Isn't that Ripper XXL or something a deskpad as well


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oeshon*
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> Is it better to use 500hz or 1000hz with mz 120hz screen? Currently I am using 500.


I'd always go 1000 if I can.
1000 also has noticeable/perceivable benefit when using Lightboost (black frame insertion) according to BlurBusters.


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I'd always go 1000 if I can.
> 1000 also has noticeable/perceivable benefit when using Lightboost (black frame insertion) according to BlurBusters.


I agree with this. As long as 1000Hz is relatively stable, I will use it. The only exceptions in my mouse collection are the 3090 Zowies (lower PCS at 1000Hz) and g100s (cant do >500Hz, even with hidusbf).

Even before that article, I believed I could see the difference between 500Hz and 1000Hz on the desktop (win7, no aero) with 120Hz lightboost on the VG248QE. It looked as though 500Hz was slowing down/speeding up over a relatively even motion, whereas 1000Hz was more consistent. I don't notice it at all in 144Hz non-lightboost, which is what I have ended up preferring for a variety of reasons.


----------



## metal571

Alright, I shot my awful 20 minute review of this mouse followed by a comparison of it to the Avior in every way I could think of. At least my thoughts are all in one place, and a lot of it is stuff we've already discussed multiple times on OCN.

I think I'll make a new thread with it just so I can get some replies there and more discussion going specific to Avior vs. FK1 or other mice vs. FK1.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Corepad Deskpad.
> I swear by it, nothing beats the comfort level. Absolute awesome for low sens. 2 times hand washed no problem.
> Many available sizes.


this?

http://www.amazon.fr/Corepad-Tapis-souris-Import-Royaume/dp/B006EKXZJ8/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1414577940&sr=1-1&keywords=deskpad

or

http://www.amazon.fr/Corepad-CORE-CP10003-CP10003-Noir/dp/B003PHSX4K/ref=sr_1_49?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1414578015&sr=1-49&keywords=corepad


----------



## detto87

The first one.


----------



## bobsaget

thanks


----------



## sonic2911

Returned the FK1 last week and now I'm missing it








Feeling uncomfortable with the avior sk after 3-4hours using


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Returned the FK1 last week and now I'm missing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling uncomfortable with the avior sk after 3-4hours using


Why did you return it?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieBook*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you return it?


because at that time, i felt the avior was better and I can't assign the side button of the fk1


----------



## detto87

http://www.highrez.co.uk/downloads/XMouseButtonControl.htm


----------



## tom2k11

Sigh, received this the other day and the scroll wheel wasn't working right out of the box. Skipping scrolls when you do one in either direction, like many other users report. My EC2 eVo wheel stopped registering scrolls too (least it was an issue that developed over time rather than right out of the box though...)

Such a shame that Zowie are letting stuff like this out as their mice really are good apart from that... sadly, it's a deal breaker for me because I weapon scroll in most FPS games. I bet with all the lost profit on RMAs issued they could have invested in fixing their rubbish scroll wheels.

Being sent another one, hopefully it'll be okay.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom2k11*
> 
> Sigh, received this the other day and the scroll wheel wasn't working right out of the box. Skipping scrolls when you do one in either direction, like many other users report. My EC2 eVo wheel stopped registering scrolls too (least it was an issue that developed over time rather than right out of the box though...)
> 
> Such a shame that Zowie are letting stuff like this out as their mice really are good apart from that... sadly, it's a deal breaker for me because I weapon scroll in most FPS games. I bet with all the lost profit on RMAs issued they could have invested in fixing their rubbish scroll wheels.
> 
> Being sent another one, hopefully it'll be okay.


I notice mine doesn't register when scrolling up sometimes. I went ahead and did an RMA also through Amazon, real simple. I still like this mouse, but this scroll wheel is so meh.


----------



## metal571

My scroll actually works so apparently there might be a new fixed batch and an older batch with screwed up scrolls.


----------



## Skylit

I would assume they're all the same. Some "faulty" due to tolerance range of the factory design.

If they wanted to remain optical, it would be wise to redesign the entire mechanical system. Or take the easy way out and drop the optical mechanical system and go Mechanical rotary.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I would assume they're all the same. Some "faulty" due to tolerance range of the factory design.
> 
> If they wanted to remain optical, it would be wise to redesign the entire mechanical system. Or take the easy way out and drop the optical mechanical system and go Mechanical rotary.


Mechanical would be less reliable over a long period of time though wouldn't it?

Yeah that sounds what I would think. Yield. Loose tolerances.


----------



## the1onewolf

Got an FK1 today. Scroll wheel is skipping.
Ugh zowie:/


----------



## metal571

dat rma


----------



## Reqkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> dat rma


What RMA dB^)


----------



## mksteez

Any issues with the tracking or LOD on a Puretrak Talent?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Any issues with the tracking or LOD on a Puretrak Talent?


Nope. I use it on a Talent on a daily basis. Works like a dream.


----------



## chace90

I had the scroll wheel issue out of the box but oddly the issue has almost completely stopped. It only happens about once every 50+ up scrolls.


----------



## Scorpion667

Does Zowie intend on releasing a smaller mouse with this sensor? I love my Zowie AM. It's at the upper limit of the max size I am comfortable with however (fingertip/claw hybrid)

Actually I have zero issues with the currect sensor, might just go Zowie FK'14 for consistency so I can have the same exact sensor/sensitivity at home and work.. I think FK1 lowest DPI step is 400 where as I am used to 450 on the AM. I tried a IME 1.1a at work (400fpi) and it's just a hair too slow for office use in multi monitor setup.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Does Zowie intend on releasing a smaller mouse with this sensor? I love my Zowie AM. It's at the upper limit of the max size I am comfortable with however (fingertip/claw hybrid)
> 
> Actually I have zero issues with the currect sensor, might just go Zowie FK'14 for consistency so I can have the same exact sensor/sensitivity at home and work.. I think FK1 lowest DPI step is 400 where as I am used to 450 on the AM. I tried a IME 1.1a at work (400fpi) and it's just a hair too slow for office use in multi monitor setup.


All my 3090 Zowie mice is around 500 DPI on the lowest step. EC1 eVo CL, EC2 eVo, AM-FG and FK14.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> All my 3090 Zowie mice is around 500 DPI on the lowest step. EC1 eVo CL, EC2 eVo, AM-FG and FK14.


Cool. Maybe I'll try the FK1 this weekend. Worse comes to worse pay the restocking fee and grab the FK'14


----------



## Kmagekris

Hey just wanted to pop in and say i got my FK1 Today the wheel is working great. Coming from a g100s, the mouse already seems great and it actually feels lighter because i have a much better grip. Im using a hard pad and i threw the second layer of mouse feet on. The switches which scared me away for rts gaming are easily pressed and are a non factor for me and I can easily palm it. Im very happy with my purchase so far and its one of those love at first sight relationships. I came from the ec1 which the back of the mouse dug into the right side of my hand and that was no bueno. my only complaint i can even imagine right now is the mouse seems a little low on the mat still so i might have to get a 3rd set of feet but i might just be me going crazy.

Great buy finally.


----------



## ranseed

For the people with no scroll problem, where did you buy the mouse at?


----------



## Kmagekris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> For the people with no scroll problem, where did you buy the mouse at?


I bought it off amazon got it in two days through prime.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> For the people with no scroll problem, where did you buy the mouse at?


Yep, Amazon


----------



## exitone

If zowie has corrected the problem, most likely the new batch will be on amazon simply because amazon and restocked fk1s quite a few times


----------



## duhizy

Can confirm, newest batch from amazon has no issues. Metal, was wondering if you felt like the shell on your mb1-2 where starting to warp upwards, iv only had mine a week with no issue but I'm constantly paranoid that it might happen eventually from what some people have told me.


----------



## bobsaget

Good too know the new batch is flawless, i will probably update my FK (1st rev.) then


----------



## ghostlacuna

Resently bought on here in sweden from webhallen and so far it has had no issues. Like the shape a lot









Then again even if it where to fail i would just switch back to my G502


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> For the people with no scroll problem, where did you buy the mouse at?


Amazon. It shipped from the Tennessee warehouse. My RMA order isn't showing where it came from... hopefully it's the fixed one.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Can confirm, newest batch from amazon has no issues. Metal, was wondering if you felt like the shell on your mb1-2 where starting to warp upwards, iv only had mine a week with no issue but I'm constantly paranoid that it might happen eventually from what some people have told me.


No warping.

This is why I like to avoid the first batch of mice these days. At least Zowie eventually fixes their units.


----------



## tom2k11

SIGH. Got a refund for my FK1 with the dodgy scroll wheel and ordered from Amazon.

...arrives today, scroll wheel doesn't work right, AGAIN.

Cost me quite a bit in shipment of both mice now so I won't bother going through the process again.

Done with Zowie, can't recommend this mouse to anyone.


----------



## metal571

I still recommend it if and only if you are in the US where shipping a defective product back to Amazon is completely free. For defective returns they don't charge you.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Got my replacement, so far everything is working correctly.


----------



## the1onewolf

Got my replacement.
Still has the same problem.
The scroll wheel and buttons feel a bit different on this one too for some reason.

Argh Zowie, y you do dis to me again


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello! Any of you using the Zowie FK1 with small hands? Mine measure 17.5cm from top of mid. finger to bottom of the wrist . The DA 2013 is a bit too bulky and fat for me.Lenght wise,OK,but the hump is too high and it actually makes it feel much longer. Will the Zowie FK1 be a better fit?


----------



## CorruptBE

Well the fact that it's rather thin near the middle helps. Though I swapped the internals into an FK (older and smaller) shell which is even better imo.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well the fact that it's rather thin near the middle helps. Though I swapped the internals into an FK (older and smaller) shell which is even better imo.


If I could , I would. Old fk'14 is a perfect size for my hand.DA is a tad bit too fat and big and the FK with it's smaller size seems a better fit. The new one , FK1 is even bigger than DA , ,isn't it? Slimmer but longer.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom2k11*
> 
> SIGH. Got a refund for my FK1 with the dodgy scroll wheel and ordered from Amazon.
> 
> ...arrives today, scroll wheel doesn't work right, AGAIN.
> 
> Cost me quite a bit in shipment of both mice now so I won't bother going through the process again.
> 
> Done with Zowie, can't recommend this mouse to anyone.


So sorry to hear this as well , I'm also facing this but I'm waiting till I know that they have fixed it only to RMA it , if not I'll have to deal with the hassle again and again with no guarantees.


----------



## Ickz

Damn, was hoping reports of Zowie fixing the wheel in the newer batches was true. I'm still using the second (out of five total I tried) FK1 I got. The problem lies in the actual encoder on the board. I took each mouse apart and tried swapping around the actual wheel and that didn't change anything. I ended up modifying the spring on mine to make it less smooth and require more force to scroll to each notch, and I'm somewhat happy with it now. Still misses an upscroll here and there, but it's tolerable I suppose. Hoping Zowie gets around to actually fixing the issue.


----------



## metal571

I guess I got pretty lucky with that wheel.


----------



## backie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> If I could , I would. Old fk'14 is a perfect size for my hand.DA is a tad bit too fat and big and the FK with it's smaller size seems a better fit. The new one , FK1 is even bigger than DA , ,isn't it? Slimmer but longer.


It maybe longer but it feels smaller because of how much lower it is, as a palm gripper even the ec2 feels bigger than the FK1 because of the height.


----------



## mksteez

Just switched to the FK1 from the Deathadder which I have been using for how many years. I have the 3.5G, BE, and 2013 Edition.
All I can say is wow, I love this FK1 so much. I also tried the Avior7000 which I couldnt get used to because of the shape.

I love the weight, shape and sensor on this thing!


----------



## AnimalK

So I just recently gotten into a MOBA game and the hard clicks have been really tiering my fingers because I am constantly clicking for long periods of time.

Looking for a temporary rest I tried the following:

Razer Deathadder 2013: I was shocked that I was constantly clicking unintentionally. The switches on this thing are too weak.
Sensei RAW: Click pressure feels good but switches are wobbly and cheap feeling.
I am starting to hope for a revised FK1 with reduced click latency and lighter (but still firm) clicks.


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> So I just recently gotten into a MOBA game and the hard clicks have been really tiering my fingers because I am constantly clicking for long periods of time.
> 
> Looking for a temporary rest I tried the following:
> 
> Razer Deathadder 2013: I was shocked that I was constantly clicking unintentionally. The switches on this thing are too weak.
> Sensei RAW: Click pressure feels good but switches are wobbly and cheap feeling.
> I am starting to hope for a revised FK1 with reduced click latency and lighter (but still firm) clicks.


So you want a FK1 with Omrons? Hasn't been suggested before


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I am starting to hope for a revised FK1 with reduced click latency and lighter (but still firm) clicks.


Why wait for a revised version when you can buy the FK1 and replace the switches yourself. It will save you at least 2 years of waiting .


----------



## the1onewolf

Somebody bored but handy with tools should just start a service where they'll basically Frankenstein a mouse for you.


----------



## xNutella

is Zowie Swedish or German company?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> is Zowie Swedish or German company?


heard taiwanese, heard american... not clear. Defs not german i think


----------



## Ino.

I thought Zowie was from Denmark


----------



## Maximillion

lol @ the whereabouts of Zowie Gear Inc. being a total mystery.


----------



## povohat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I thought Zowie was from Denmark


Sounds about right, given their shop is hosted at http://www.zowiegear.dk/

From that site:
Quote:


> ZOWIE GEAR
> c/o WEBdanes ApS
> Plastvaenget 13
> 9560 Hadsund
> Denmark


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Somebody bored but handy with tools should just start a service where they'll basically Frankenstein a mouse for you.


THIS


----------



## mksteez

Question for FK1 owners.

Is the scroll wheel supposed to be making notchy sound when scrolling up and down? Its louder when scrolling down.
All my deathadders are smooth and pretty quiet.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Question for FK1 owners.
> 
> Is the scroll wheel supposed to be making notchy sound when scrolling up and down? Its louder when scrolling down.
> All my deathadders are smooth and pretty quiet.


It does , mine sounds quite loud when I'm scrolling it fast.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> It does , mine sounds quite loud when I'm scrolling it fast.


I guess im just gonna have to deal with it because I love this mice


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> I guess im just gonna have to deal with it because I love this mice


Haha , I love this mice too! Just that sometimes I contemplating on how to hold the mice since it's ambidextrous which is also my "first" . Sometimes I do well with the way I usually hold the mice which is comfortable , sometimes I don't do well so I try to change the way i hold it which is slightly uncomfortable , sigh , decision decisions lol.


----------



## leakydog

hi, so is there any confirm from zowie that scroll wheel bug was fixed?


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> hi, so is there any confirm from zowie that scroll wheel bug was fixed?


I don't even know that they've acknowledged it never mind fixed it.


----------



## the1onewolf

The parent company of Zowie is actually Chinese.

http://www.staiart.com/


----------



## sonic2911

ordered another one from amazon and no problem with scroll








which is the best pad to go with fk1?


----------



## GooDween

Recently changed kana v2 to zowie fk1
But not so happy.
clicks are much stiffer. side buttons not so stiff.
lens on sensor wobbles.
scrollwhell misses up scrolling moves and after makes 2 moves.
can it be fixed?
can i make click more soft?
And are there some alternatives to kana?


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GooDween*
> 
> Recently changed kana v2 to zowie fk1
> But not so happy.
> clicks are much stiffer. side buttons not so stiff.
> lens on sensor wobbles.
> scrollwhell misses up scrolling moves and after makes 2 moves.
> can it be fixed?
> can i make click more soft?
> And are there some alternatives to kana?


You could try the Ninox Aurora, you can preorder now or wait until a review by others before deciding.
http://www.esreality.com/post/2674608/new-gaming-mouse-development-part-3/ for more details
I think it has a similar shape and uses the same sensor. So I am not sure if it would be an "upgrade". You might also want to check out the Mionix avior, but that has a slightly different shape and side buttons on both sides. However it does use the same sensor as the fk1, albeit different with regard to implementation. Both of these mice have omron switches like kana v2, so the switches will should feel similar.

The zowie fk1 is known to have stiffer clicks as it uses hauno switches. So I am not sure what else is there to do with regard to that. With regard to the mousewheel, it is also a known issue and it seems like you have to contact zowie support for assistance/request replacement.


----------



## GooDween

fk1 have all huano switches or only left-right click?
because side buttons are ok, mb plactic cover is so thick.


----------



## metal571

Well, if you read around you would see that the FK1's Huanos are simply harder to click. That's helpful for FPS players IMO, but something you would need to get used to.

The scroll wheel problem you described is fairly widespread with FK1s but it is possible to get one that has a properly working scroll wheel. I have one, and so do some others on the forums who also replaced theirs early on from the original seller.

You would have to replace the switches to make them more soft to click.

Something else you could try would be the Avior 7000, but it's not going to be as light and I can't guarantee you will you like the protruding side buttons, depending on your grip.


----------



## a_ak57

It's not really the huanos that make the clicks stiff, it's the shell. I mean the huanos obviously add some stiffness, but even if you replace them with omrons they're still fairly stiff.


----------



## GooDween

ok thanks


----------



## duhizy

After 3 weeks today of use, my FK1 has succumbed to the notorious lens rattle







, i can freaking hear it move inside the mouse and i feel it every time i move left or right. Quite unfortunate, I got lucky with a good scroll wheel and i highly doubt i'll get lucky again if i RMA replacement, will be refunding and waiting for a mouse from a company with better build quality.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

every time when i press mouse3 i have mwheelup miss +jump i hate that


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> After 3 weeks today of use, my FK1 has succumbed to the notorious lens rattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i can freaking hear it move inside the mouse and i feel it every time i move left or right. Quite unfortunate, I got lucky with a good scroll wheel and i highly doubt i'll get lucky again if i RMA replacement, will be refunding and waiting for a mouse from a company with better build quality.


Just open it up and try re-seating it, or taping it down if that doesn't work. It's really easy to take the mouse apart to get to the lens.


----------



## duhizy

Wouldnt that void the warranty tho? I'd rather pay to ship this one back and keep the warranty; however, i dont feel like the next one they give me will be good. It seems smarter to cut my loses at this point


----------



## GooDween

And after that people say zowie has better quality than SS.
for 60$ it can be more quality made.=?
how tech support of zowie works, i wrote him 3 days ago.


----------



## Stark7

Anyone else with small hands find the FK1 hard to control? I've been getting very frustrated in CS:GO as I can't seem to get a good grip. If I use my regular grip, I find the palm of my hand+wrist are laying flat on my mousepad causing me to lose control. The same grip on my FK14 works well due to the slightly lower height and length. I didn't think a few mm would make such a big difference.

My FK14 was experiencing some issues so I opened it up and cleaned the lens with some rubbing alcohol. When I put it back together, the mouse was no longer tracking. I had to take off the mousefeet before it started tracking again, but still with some problems. The only way to get the mouse to track properly was to push down on my mouse very hard into the mousepad. For this reason, I'm a little scared to swap the internals of the FK1 into the FK14. Could it have been the rubbing alcohol that caused this problem?


----------



## GooDween

I think you just moved a lens a little bit.
check this. looks like sensor is a bit higher that should.


----------



## Stark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GooDween*
> 
> I think you just moved a lens a little bit.
> check this. looks like sensor is a bit higher that should.


Oh wow I was an idiot. The circuit board wasn't completely flat causing the sensor to be higher than it should. I did notice that the lens is loose, however. I'm going to test it out soon and see if it still has the issues which prompted me to first open it. From there I have to decide if I want to sell one of the mice or swap the internals of the FK1 into the FK14.

BTW, what's the best mousefeet to buy for the FK? I have already used all the replacements that came with the mice.


----------



## CookieBook

Hyperglide MS-3s


----------



## phaseshift

jeez, is the quality control that bad on zowie? for those that have the fk1 how does it compare to the deathadder?


----------



## GooDween

I had deathadder in past.
overall fell that zowie is much better, more industrial materials, thicker plastic.
fk1 no softtouch, but okay.
and it has best cord, its soft.
for me only two bugs, wheel registering and moving lens module.
second i can fix, but what to do with the wheel, i don't know.


----------



## hangtime21

And here I was looking to buy an fk1? -_-


----------



## 3saker

Yea same,but after reading through some of the comments,i don't know anymore :/ There literally isn't good mouse ,that i like, on the market right now. Currently i'm using Rival,but i don't like it,the side grips worn out pretty fast and the grip is kinda meh for me.


----------



## detto87

Zowie's build quality is still ahead compared to SS and Razer imho.
Roccat and Logitech are a hit and miss for me. Depends on the product.
But overall Zowie's builds are really tough to beat.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Zowie's build quality is still ahead compared to SS and Razer imho.
> Roccat and Logitech are a hit and miss for me. Depends on the product.
> But overall Zowie's builds are really tough to beat.


Agree, the FK1 is a Sky of a Mouse for me. Quality, Technoligy combined with solid materials making this a must have especially as bigger handed lefty cs player. there is nothing better and probably wont be in the next years. i mean sure new technoligy will be build day by day and sees daylight here and there, but 10 years ago legends like spawn played with IO 1.1 and they owned. now we have a unit with the fk that is better in every aspect but the shapeaspect what's a tastething and should be pleased with what we get.

i mean if i have money again and 2015 will bring something on the market that's really better for my situation i will think about it, but otherwise I just buy 2 FK1s for personal stock and chill.

the smartest step anyway would be playing with that beauty so long I can, cause so longer i play with it my average gamequality will rise and rise, even you always got bad days here and there. means to many changes in short periods are not productive in a game like cs where consistency is important.

Zowie is a role model company in terms of what cs players need.


----------



## hotwheels1997

17.5cm hand size. Anybody with simular,does the mouse fit well?


----------



## GooDween

i have similar hand size.
a bit larger than wanted.
5 mm les will be ok, like fk14( or kana.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GooDween*
> 
> i have similar hand size.
> a bit larger than wanted.
> 5 mm les will be ok, like fk14( or kana.


Too large in lenght, width or as a whole? Do you still have a nice grip with it?


----------



## sglords

back to zowie fk1.
manage to rma my mouse back to china since thats e place i order online.
service is really awesome unlike zowie rma email support totally no reply after months.
surprisingly the new mouse didnt have any scroll issue


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> back to zowie fk1.
> manage to rma my mouse back to china since thats e place i order online.
> service is really awesome unlike zowie rma email support totally no reply after months.
> surprisingly the new mouse didnt have any scroll issue


Yep there are ones without the scroll issue now.


----------



## sonic2911

me too, lol :v got 2 w/o scroll issue


----------



## sglords

guess they fixed the issue on later batch?
those early adopters having common issue with the scroll wheel


----------



## sonic2911

I think it's the problem of QC so lucky random







)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stark7*
> 
> Anyone else with small hands find the FK1 hard to control? I've been getting very frustrated in CS:GO as I can't seem to get a good grip. If I use my regular grip, I find the palm of my hand+wrist are laying flat on my mousepad causing me to lose control. The same grip on my FK14 works well due to the slightly lower height and length. I didn't think a few mm would make such a big difference.
> 
> My FK14 was experiencing some issues so I opened it up and cleaned the lens with some rubbing alcohol. When I put it back together, the mouse was no longer tracking. I had to take off the mousefeet before it started tracking again, but still with some problems. The only way to get the mouse to track properly was to push down on my mouse very hard into the mousepad. For this reason, I'm a little scared to swap the internals of the FK1 into the FK14. Could it have been the rubbing alcohol that caused this problem?


Geeze what the heck, it's like you broke your mice. Have you tried any other surfaces? It seems like the alcohol might have damaged the lense.

I was a palmer before. With ambi's I had to switch to claw. Since FK is a light mouse it's so easy to grip and hold. I think the issue is traction with your palm/wrist on the pad. It happens to me as well and what I do for competitive games that require smooth arm movement is that, I wear an armband, or longsleeve that improve smoothness on the pad.

Nowadays I can't even use other type of grip like g502. FK type of mice is perfect for me, even with my small hands. Might be fore you, just take some getting used to.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Geeze what the heck, it's like you broke your mice. Have you tried any other surfaces? It seems like the alcohol might have damaged the lense.


Assume the whole mouse is made from inferior ABS compound hence normal cleaning alcohol/disinfectant shouldn't damage or attack the ABS. If the alcohol is mixed with some other petroleum based cleaner, then it may damage this type of cheap plastic easily.

Always use the same alcohol that's used on your body for cleaning scrapes and sores. It's far more gentle then some other cleaning compounds out there.


----------



## Stark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Geeze what the heck, it's like you broke your mice. Have you tried any other surfaces? It seems like the alcohol might have damaged the lense.
> 
> I was a palmer before. With ambi's I had to switch to claw. Since FK is a light mouse it's so easy to grip and hold. I think the issue is traction with your palm/wrist on the pad. It happens to me as well and what I do for competitive games that require smooth arm movement is that, I wear an armband, or longsleeve that improve smoothness on the pad.
> 
> Nowadays I can't even use other type of grip like g502. FK type of mice is perfect for me, even with my small hands. Might be fore you, just take some getting used to.


I actually didn't damage the lens. I was just an idiot when I put it back together. I didn't place the circuit board completely flat so the lens was much higher than it should have been.

As for the grip, I switched back to the FK14 after I fixed it and saw my gameplay improve dramatically. I just had far more control with it. I might be able to get used to the FK1 if I spend more time using it


----------



## GooDween

in all dimensions, i played on kana for 2 years.
I need to adapt)
grip is good, no so good as on kana, but way better than deathadder for example.


----------



## g1azu

hey, lets say i swiched huanos for omrons, will there still be 15ms delay? is this delay depends on the switches?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g1azu*
> 
> hey, lets say i swiched huanos for omrons, will there still be 15ms delay? is this delay depends on the switches?


Depends on the chip inside, switching to omrons will not change that. It won't drastically change the stiffness too because that is mostly because of the shell not the switches.

Also: Intelli mice like the Explorer 3.0 have the same delay as Zowie mice. Pro players still use those mice and rock(ed) everything with them till this day so I wonder why ppl keep complaining about it.


----------



## papalazaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Depends on the chip inside, switching to omrons will not change that. It won't drastically change the stiffness too because that is mostly because of the shell not the switches.
> 
> Also: Intelli mice like the Explorer 3.0 have the same delay as Zowie mice. Pro players still use those mice and rock(ed) everything with them till this day so I wonder why ppl keep complaining about it.


'Gaming Hardware'. Go-faster stripes and all.

Love zowies because they're rugged, simple, and they do the job (meaning don't act weird). Rest is secondary.


----------



## hotwheels1997

What is the delay on other competitors, DA 2013 ,G400s etc? They obviously have omron switches. What is the the difference between both? 15ms for the Zowie and whatever for the other mice.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GooDween*
> 
> in all dimensions, i played on kana for 2 years.
> I need to adapt)
> grip is good, no so good as on kana, but way better than deathadder for example.


Old FK shape is more similar in size to the Kana. FK1 innards can be swapped into an old FK.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> What is the delay on other competitors, DA 2013 ,G400s etc? They obviously have omron switches. What is the the difference between both? 15ms for the Zowie and whatever for the other mice.


There's already a whole thread about this topic:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411332/mouse-button-lag-comparison


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Depends on the chip inside, switching to omrons will not change that. *It won't drastically change the stiffness too because that is mostly because of the shell not the switches.*
> 
> Also: Intelli mice like the Explorer 3.0 have the same delay as Zowie mice. Pro players still use those mice and rock(ed) everything with them till this day so I wonder why ppl keep complaining about it.


The difference in stiffness is significant. I have 20M omrons in my fk1. cant stand my fk with huanos. Switches will affect how fast you click and can click but that 15ms delay isn't to do with the switches.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> The difference in stiffness is significant. I have 20M omrons in my fk1. cant stand my fk with huanos. Switches will affect how fast you click and can click but that 15ms delay isn't to do with the switches.


Changing the switch to Omron reduces the stiffness on the FK1? How hard is it to do?
I cant stand the huanos on the FK1

Edit: I found a post regarding the FK1 with omron switches. Decided to give it a go and switched out the Huanos. I can say that Omrons are way better! Glad i did this mod!


----------



## 3saker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Changing the switch to Omron reduces the stiffness on the FK1? How hard is it to do?
> I cant stand the huanos on the FK1
> 
> Edit: I found a post regarding the FK1 with omron switches. Decided to give it a go and switched out the Huanos. I can say that Omrons are way better! Glad i did this mod!


Can you give me the link to the post ?


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3saker*
> 
> Can you give me the link to the post ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1216141/swapping-microswitches-for-dummies/60#post_22685397


----------



## AnimalK

I'm over the stiffer the switches. This is still the best mouse out on the market in my opinion. The tracking is just so delicious.


----------



## metal571

I'd have to agree.


----------



## hotwheels1997

The 15ms delay seems a bit extreme for competitive gaming. It works for a lot of people ,but a bit less would've been so much better.


----------



## Aventadoor

15ms isent too bad. As mentioned a billion times, its the shell which renders the Fk1 clicks so stiff.
I dont have issue playing with AM or EC1 which both have 15ms


----------



## mksteez

Omron switches made my FK1 usable after long sessions again. Really glad i switched them out. Now only if they come with it instead of Huanos. I had a hard time removing the Huanos because I didn't have the proper tools.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Omron switches made my FK1 usable after long sessions again. Really glad i switched them out. Now only if they come with it instead of Huanos. I had a hard time removing the Huanos because I didn't have the proper tools.


Some people love the huano switches while others can't stand them. It would be nice to see Zowie's future revisions come with socket-able switches and a pair of each huano and omron included in the box similar to what Asus has done with the Gladius.


----------



## Aventadoor

Or if they just improve on the shell design they can just use the huanos


----------



## mksteez

That would be nice, but it actually didn't bother me the first two weeks of owning it. After that, I couldnt stand them anymore.

Now I wonder if i could switch the internals to a different shell.

What would be the closest in shape wise to the FK1?


----------



## xNutella

my FK1 has arrived not so long ago (three-four days ago). played many games on bf4 to test the mouse out, and my expectations were true. i loved it. the hard clicks didn't bother me too much. i wish it was
a bit wider and the scroll wheel wasn't a bit deeper. i like the shape (claw grip guy). great purchase











FK1 > the rest

although the M45 isn't that bad comparing to the FK1 (maybe because they are using the same sensor!). i honestly enjoyed gaming with it, it was way better than my than the deathadder and the G9x ( both were ughh), anyway after using my FK1 for a short time i doubt i will go back to my M45.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Or if they just improve on the shell design they can just use the huanos


I'd go with that tbh.

The distinct click is nice. The force required is not. An intermediate between the "huano force" on Zowie's atm and omrons on other mice right now would be a really great balance.


----------



## chace90

If anyone notices input lag on there zowie fk1 try 400 dpi it seems to be a bit more responsive to me. Also it feels like there is less smoothing at 500hz. Disclaimer: I could be crazy and this could all be placebo. I am using an Asus 144hz 24 inch monitor.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chace90*
> 
> If anyone notices input lag on there zowie fk1 try 400 dpi it seems to be a bit more responsive to me. Also it feels like there is less smoothing at 500hz. Disclaimer: I could be crazy and this could all be placebo. I am using an Asus 144hz 24 inch monitor.


People please try this. I really really really hope I am just imagining things.


----------



## chace90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> People please try this. I really really really hope I am just imagining things.


What exactly does that mean? Do you agree with my statements?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chace90*
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Do you agree with my statements?


It means I hope it's just placebo so I want others to try it.


----------



## metal571

I always use 400 CPI anyway because subjectively it just feels more accurate to me. No idea why. I've said this before, and again this is my opinion, so don't go spreading crap about this post being me calling out 400 CPI is absolutely better than other steps...lol. Just a pre-emptive statement.


----------



## ghostlacuna

The side buttons on my FK1 is starting to act up already







so far i have managed to press mouse 4 in place again by pressing mouse 5 a couple of times but if this keeps happening i have to go back to the 502


----------



## GooDween

Zowie decline my request to send me wheel.
So with such bad qc, i can't advice somebody to buy zowie products on internet.
Only local stores, or must be ready to send it, and stay without mouse or buy another one.
Even cheap logitech models don't have such isuues, and has much better support.


----------



## paers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I'd go with that tbh.
> 
> The distinct click is nice. The force required is not. An intermediate between the "huano force" on Zowie's atm and omrons on other mice right now would be a really great balance.


IIRC m40 had huanos but they're still tied with g302 for the best buttons I've tried. They were actually pretty lightweight but still had the feedback. If Zowie was to try and pull that off, I'm afraid the shell designs wouldn't really resemble FK anymore.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone know if there is a retailer that carries zowie in the US?


----------



## sonic2911

amazon, outletpc...


----------



## connectwise

I've been messaging zowie multiple times in the last two months, now over the warranty period, still no answer for a RMA request.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Huanos are annoying for glock/usp spamming imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's not just you and not just moba players. Like I said, a new switch that would give the best of both worlds would be the most ideal imo.
> 
> I have the opposite problem of fuzzybass, I have to losen my grip and focus my hand its strength on my finger for prolonged spamming, affecting aiming somewhat.
> 
> And I have weights on my room and as a student I worked in the summer delivering furniture for several years (just grabbing by hand and loading it from the truck into people's houses).
> 
> It's more of a problem of having to "focus" strength rather then not having it, affecting other areas basically.
> 
> Atm it's still my preferred mouse, but it's something they need to take into consideration. The odds are small, but take SS for example. If they were to release a Xai/Sensei with a 3310, I would probably ditch the FK1 simply because of this.


Thanks how they deal with their RMA I'm afraid.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Thanks how they deal with their RMA I'm afraid.


I've never dealt with their RMA.

I tend to always buy in this fashion depending on availability:


Local retailer (for quickness)
www.gamegear.be if not available at local retailer (he pretty much always stocks Zowie mice)
Brand store if not at that store (was the case with Mionix, had a mishap with delivery, thankfully their support was rather good)


----------



## the1onewolf

Returning my second FK1 :/
Poomf.
Back to my g502.


----------



## Someguy316

If I use 1600 dpi, it's normal that Windows 6/11 setting feels weird? I feel like I have to drop it down so I've been using 800 dpi for now.


----------



## metal571

Idk, not really I use 1600 on the desktop as my standard sens, EPP off and 6/11. In-game FPS is 400 CPI.


----------



## Op1e

do you guys use the mouse w 1000hz or 500hz?


----------



## metal571

1000


----------



## AnimalK

1000 as well


----------



## CookieBook

AFAIK you should always use 1000 unless the mouse is known to not be stable at 1000


----------



## Op1e

danke


----------



## Someguy316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Idk, not really I use 1600 on the desktop as my standard sens, EPP off and 6/11. In-game FPS is 400 CPI.


I guess I'm just too used to 400-800 dpi on my older mice that 1600 dpi feels fast. It's weird because I had an old Deathadder 3G and that was around 1600dpi but it didn't feel as fast as this one on the desktop.


----------



## sonic2911

i'm using 400 on my xl goliathus spd


----------



## Zarquon42

got a fk1 with a functional scroll wheel now from amazon. second try...
gonna see if i like the shape for long term use. coming from a 2013 DA


----------



## justyourimage

I just tested the FK 2014 holy crap is that thing a mess - it tracks worse then a Sensei RAW on Cloth no matter the DPI / Pollingrate so much pixel walk and inconsistency. Wow! I hope the FK1 isn't as bad as this ... FK 2014 back FK1 on the way ...


----------



## CorruptBE

If you still have the FK2014, keep it.

If you prefer its shape, just put the FK1 contents into it


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> If you still have the FK2014, keep it.


Apparently I ordered it as new from a german retailer (they still have them in stock). And no I'm not going to keep it ... it 's horrible just horrible compared to the Rival, G402, G502, Kana V2, Sensei RAW and even worse tracking then the XAI on my Puretrak Talent Clothpad no matter the combination non of them ever behaved as bad as this. I even tried 2300 DPI with 4/11 Windows Sensitivity but it doesn't change the Pixel Walk at slower Movements especially when you need to be accurate it just spasms out like hell / is totally unstable no matter the Pollingrate (1000/500) or DPI (1150/2300). I don't even need to do further festings to notice that and I'm certainly not going to use it at 400 DPI with my 27 ' screen. The only good thing I noticed was that at 2300 DPI and 4/11 or 3/11 the mouse had almost no input lag compared to the others but it doesn't help with the **** accuracy, stability and reliability (practical and not theoretical).

Also I think I'll like the FK1 shape more since I love the Sensei Shell (well certainly not the derpy build-quality) and the FK2014 is a bit smaller while the FK1 should come closer (theoretical at least) so I'm wondering how it will fare. To be honest I never could live with any Zowie Mice I tested every single one of them had flaws that were an absolute Dealbreaker (mostly Sensor / Lens related) to me personally so I'm not putting my hopes to high even when so many people say it 's so good. In the end I have to use it so ...


----------



## CorruptBE

Well most of the things I disliked about the 3090's from Zowie have been fixed in the FK1 for me, so who knows.


----------



## zbbb

Hello everyone,

So I just registered an account here to ask if someone would sell me a customized FK1 with Omron switches..
I'm asking because I don't have the tools and skill to do it myself. Of course I would pay some extra and/or I also have a AM-GS which is almost brand new because I couldn't get used to the hard clicks.
I was also thinking about getting a G400s but I'm really digging the form and smoothness of the zowie, if only the clicks were lighter.

So yea..


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zbbb*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I just registered an account here to ask if someone would sell me a customized FK1 with Omron switches..
> I'm asking because I don't have the tools and skill to do it myself. Of course I would pay some extra and/or I also have a AM-GS which is almost brand new because I couldn't get used to the hard clicks.
> I was also thinking about getting a G400s but I'm really digging the form and smoothness of the zowie, if only the clicks were lighter.
> 
> So yea..


Just a heads up since you probably haven't read through this whole topic: while switching to omrons does make the clicks lighter, they're still gonna be pretty stiff because of the shell. You might be disappointed if you're expecting them to feel as light as, well, most other mice. I think the shell is actually responsible for more of the stiff feel than the huanos.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Definitely the shell. I put Huanos in the Rival and they're still way lighter than my FK1's clicks. It's the plastic of the shell that makes the clicks the way they are in the FK1 moreso than the buttons inside the mouse.


----------



## Gigantoad

I put Omron in my Zowie FK (regular first version) and that certainly helped a lot, but it's true it is still not as light as I'd wish. I got a Roccat Pure Military for that reason and it's much better. I'm suffering from RSI though so I'm probably a special case. I'm also super anal about mice in general.

If you're interested in buying my modded FK (and don't mind it not being FK1), let me know. I also have a modded AM lying around.


----------



## Zarquon42

wouldn't it be way easier to just sand the inside of the shell to reduce thickness at the point where it flexes?


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarquon42*
> 
> wouldn't it be way easier to just sand the inside of the shell to reduce thickness at the point where it flexes?


I actually thought about doing that, but I was worried about sanding it too much and it eventually snapping. The part of the shell where it flexes isn't actually all that thick, it's just stiff.


----------



## zulk

Does anybody know if you can put the fk1 internals in the zowie am, im pretty sure you can do that with the fk internals and the zowie am


----------



## Aventadoor

U can, but the scroll wheel will be a little loose, and ull notice that when moving the mice. Also the sensor will be higher it seems like, as the lens doesnt fit in the pre-"cut" hole for the 3090 lens.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> U can, but the scroll wheel will be a little loose, and ull notice that when moving the mice. Also the sensor will be higher it seems like, as the lens doesnt fit in the pre-"cut" hole for the 3090 lens.


A mod I made earlier in this thread. Like aventadoor said, you need to cut the lens to fit in the hole and you would be better off using the fk1 wheel. Also, you'd need to use the cord from AM. Other than that, no issues.


----------



## zulk

Nice nice I do prefer the am shape over the fk


----------



## crun

I really hope that the successor of FK1 will introduce lighter and quiter mouse switches/shell


----------



## AnimalK

Either they have gotten lighter or my hands have gotten stronger but I have no problems with them now. I really love this mouse.


----------



## bobsaget

Me neither. I'm so used to the clicks on my fk that using the g402 from my brother was almost impossible. I couldn't help misclicking just by resting my fingers on the mouse. The same happens all the time at work with those crappy office mice.


----------



## sweenytodd

What's a good/better mousepad for FK1? I'm using a QCK Diablo III right now thanks.


----------



## mksteez

Puretrak Talent


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> What's a good/better mousepad for FK1? I'm using a QCK Diablo III right now thanks.


Any mousepad should work fine. But I'd recommend a QcK Heavy or a Puretrak Talent
But that's just my personal preference...


----------



## exitone

Roccat taiTo


----------



## ramraze

Artisan Hayate


----------



## detto87

Remember to put a second pair of skates onto the existing ones or otherwise you might damage your new mousepad.


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Any mousepad should work fine. But I'd recommend a QcK Heavy or a Puretrak Talent
> But that's just my personal preference...


How about rough pads? Did someone changed from smooth to rough?, please tell me your experience.


----------



## katfulhuz

How's the QcK with FK1? Just ordered the mouse yesterday.


----------



## bobsaget

Used to have a qck mass with the FK 2013. Worked like a charm.

I recently bought an Aorus P3X (1m long, 40cm large), it's a notch above in terms of build quality and overall comfort. Tracking is great too


----------



## ghostlacuna

katfulhuz i have used FK1 on both regular QcK as well as QcK Heavy and never had any issues. If the FK1 side buttons would not have broken down i would still be using that mouse


----------



## doysh

How is the coating compared to EC2 eVo? The coating on my EC2 eVo peeled off on the left side after 3 months, and I'm hesitant to give Zowie another try.

And no, I didn't abuse my mouse, I treated it better than many people treat their spouse.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doysh*
> 
> How is the coating compared to EC2 eVo? The coating on my EC2 eVo peeled off on the left side after 3 months, and I'm hesitant to give Zowie another try.
> 
> And no, I didn't abuse my mouse, I treated it better than many people treat their spouse.


Dude dropped a sick rhyme...

Anyway, the coating on the FK1 is more matte, it's not rubbery like the eVo. It doesn't have any peeling issues, at least for me.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doysh*
> 
> How is the coating compared to EC2 eVo? The coating on my EC2 eVo peeled off on the left side after 3 months, and I'm hesitant to give Zowie another try.
> 
> And no, I didn't abuse my mouse, I treated it better than many people treat their spouse.


Dude, it's been common knowledge for half a year or more that the CL series have a common peeling issue. Just rma. These issues have been fixed, check zowie site if you don't believe it


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys did anyone tried to put the FK1 pcb into the FK Pro 2013 / 2014 yet ? I would consider this for myself because the malfunction is anoying on the FK2014 . And of course also is the malfunction better then it was on the 2014 ?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey guys did anyone tried to put the FK1 pcb into the FK Pro 2013 / 2014 yet ? I would consider this for myself because the malfunction is anoying on the FK2014 . And of course also is the malfunction better then it was on the 2014 ?


Yes and yes.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Yes and yes.


Thanks for your fast response mate







.

1 . How is the malfunction on the FK1 when you move your mouse left and right stupidly fast ? Does the Mouse keeps tracking or are there dropouts ?
2. Could you try this : use lowest DPI Setting ( 400 i think ? ) and as i said before move it stupidly fast left and right and tell me if there are any dropouts .


----------



## phamtom

The PCS is around 5.5 m/s at any CPI or HZ


----------



## LifeIsGood4

If I oredered some Ohmron switches from amazon would they be hard to install? Ive never modded a mouse before


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeIsGood4*
> 
> If I oredered some Ohmron switches from amazon would they be hard to install? Ive never modded a mouse before


Do you know how to solder/desolder stuff? That's all there is to it, but if you don't have experience it might be challenging.


----------



## LifeIsGood4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Do you know how to solder/desolder stuff? That's all there is to it, but if you don't have experience it might be challenging.


crap no I dont know how to do that


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Dude, it's been common knowledge for half a year or more that the CL series have a common peeling issue. Just rma. These issues have been fixed, check zowie site if you don't believe it


Well it's not that common. You have to dig through some massive forum posts.

It's a little hard to take them at their word though when they have so many QC issues though.
Who the heck releases a mouse that starts peeling.
I mean this happened on the CL AND the FK 2014.

Now you have the FK1 with a scroll wheel bug.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Now you have the FK1 with a scroll wheel bug.


Ahhhh the beauty of Zowie, knowing about their cheapo scroll wheel problem BUT still failing to fix it







.

Can you imagine them, now trying to beat Razer for overall disgusting Q&A issues.....


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey guys did anyone tried to put the FK1 pcb into the FK Pro 2013 / 2014 yet ? I would consider this for myself because the malfunction is anoying on the FK2014 . And of course also is the malfunction better then it was on the 2014 ?


I think you'll have cut out that bit that covers up the lens and you're good to go. I've got the FK and I didn't have to cut anything to swap contents.


----------



## darkdragon96

Nice review


----------



## justyourimage

Btw. the FK1 on the Puretrak Talent tracks horrible while on the QCK+ its fine. It feels like acceleration or something ... I can't properly make Micromovements on it (>800 DPI). Actually - nvmd. I think Final Stand introduced Ultra-Input Lag that wasn't there on CTE. Seems like they've finally broken BF4 beyond repair (Final Stand).


----------



## 7Teku

That's what you get for playing the game that shall not be named.


----------



## metal571

Weird I don't feel any. Haven't played CTE in a very long time, maybe it is better on there. FK1 tracks fine on the Talent I use it every day


----------



## CorruptBE

Never had much issues with BF4, excluding crap servers and the soundloop bug (which was fixed).

I do have a near constant 120 fps though.


----------



## justyourimage

Well part of the Input-Lag was due to the NVIDIA Geforce 344.75 Drivers. Gosend whoever programmed that should rot in hell ... even tough the Mouse smoothing did seem to have been greatly reduced the FPS-Drops and Input-Lag-Spikes or how should you name that were horrible for me (litterally the FPS got cut in half every 2 seconds). I'm back to 344.60 and it seems somewhat fine now (not as good as before but oh well ...).

I always had an 10-16ms ping in Battlefield and ever Since Final Stand I have nothing but troubles and feelings like people with > 30+ Ping always get their bullets registered before me ... or that I only hear bullets that killed me after I'm dead (1s+). Or that I encounter kill trade after kill trade. Every now and then I find an server that doesn't have that ... but those are rather rare since the Patch. And the forum is full of the same stories.

@Metal:

Must be because you play with 400 or 800 DPI right? Can't play with such low sensitivity with my display size ... everything above that doesn't work as well. At least not for me with the Talent. Might be entirely the Mousefeet or something. I always overshot and become unsteady. With the QCK+ I can aim more properly even tough I'm not fully used to 1600 DPI yet (used +- 1200 DPI before).


----------



## ghostlacuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Must be because you play with 400 or 800 DPI right? Can't play with such low sensitivity with my display size ... everything above that doesn't work as well. At least not for me with the Talent. Might be entirely the Mousefeet or something. I always overshot and become unsteady. With the QCK+ I can aim more properly even tough I'm not fully used to 1600 DPI yet (used +- 1200 DPI before).


you can still get the same cm/360 as you had when you used +- 1200 dpi with 1600 dpi. You can use various sites to do the calculation such as http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/

i use it all the time since i am trying to decide between 20cm/360 and 30cm/360 at 800 pdi for myself


----------



## bobsaget

FK2 announced!
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/207676/zowie-announces-fk2-gaming-mouse.html


----------



## MK3Steve

Lol now i dont have to buy the fk1 to swap internals to my fk 2014 thats awesome







. FK2 ordered !


----------



## povohat

Guess I already have this mouse


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> FK2 announced!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/207676/zowie-announces-fk2-gaming-mouse.html


I really want an EC2 with the 3310 sensor. THAT would be amazing


----------



## iceskeleton

If it fixes the issues with the fk1 (scroll wheel, etc.), I might actually go ahead and get one


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah me too. It's basically an original fk with 3310 right?


----------



## mksteez

It will still probably have the same stiff shell design for mouse clicks


----------



## bobsaget

I like it so I really don't mind. However they should have released an ec 3310 rather than an FK imo


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justyourimage*
> 
> Well part of the Input-Lag was due to the NVIDIA Geforce 344.75 Drivers. Gosend whoever programmed that should rot in hell ... even tough the Mouse smoothing did seem to have been greatly reduced the FPS-Drops and Input-Lag-Spikes or how should you name that were horrible for me (litterally the FPS got cut in half every 2 seconds). I'm back to 344.60 and it seems somewhat fine now (not as good as before but oh well ...).
> 
> I always had an 10-16ms ping in Battlefield and ever Since Final Stand I have nothing but troubles and feelings like people with > 30+ Ping always get their bullets registered before me ... or that I only hear bullets that killed me after I'm dead (1s+). Or that I encounter kill trade after kill trade. Every now and then I find an server that doesn't have that ... but those are rather rare since the Patch. And the forum is full of the same stories.
> 
> @Metal:
> 
> Must be because you play with 400 or 800 DPI right? Can't play with such low sensitivity with my display size ... everything above that doesn't work as well. At least not for me with the Talent. Might be entirely the Mousefeet or something. I always overshot and become unsteady. With the QCK+ I can aim more properly even tough I'm not fully used to 1600 DPI yet (used +- 1200 DPI before).


Major case of the shrugs. I stream it every day now and play every day with the FK1 and Talent, with mouse sens set to 70cm/360 as calculated by www.mouse-sensitivity.com, so that's between 6 and 7% on the in-game slider, at 400 CPI. Works better than any combo I've used thus far.


----------



## katfulhuz

What's the best refresh rate combined with 400 dpi?


----------



## Azmath

After several months of using this mice, i can't say anything only that i love it. Hadn o problems with traking, use it at 400 dpi, 500 hz and 6/11 in windows. Anybody wondering about mousepad for this mice, i used Qck Heavy, no problems with traking just needed something with a little bit less friction. Ordered an Artisan Hayate, used it for a week, got back to the Heavy. Artisan Hayate soft L is way too fast for my gameplay style. Messed my HS% ratio with 5-6% from 50% to 44-45% in cs go. Switched to the Qck Heavy, got 49% HS ratio in competitive CSGO. I put the extra feet ontop of the ones the mouse had cause after 2 weekes of using it, the left side of the mouse kept touching the mousepad. It seems to me that it tracks better with the extra feet on.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katfulhuz*
> 
> What's the best refresh rate combined with 400 dpi?


400dpi and 75hz is good for me


----------



## aLv1080

After waiting for 116 days, it finally arrived!
http://i.imgur.com/FI9H9Kd.jpg

I'll have 2 FK1 now, because I bought another one on Amazon one week ago -.-
Whatever, at least I got the mouse! I couldn't be happier


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey question, does anyone know how the FK1 goes on an Artisan Zero Mid? wanna get an FK1 but dunno how it'll track









Also anyone having any serious problems with there FK1?


----------



## sonic2911

My best combo ever!


----------



## metal571

I like my VG248QE and 1000 Hz mice.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> After several months of using this mice, i can't say anything only that i love it. Hadn o problems with traking, use it at 400 dpi, 500 hz and 6/11 in windows. Anybody wondering about mousepad for this mice, i used Qck Heavy, no problems with traking just needed something with a little bit less friction. Ordered an Artisan Hayate, used it for a week, got back to the Heavy. Artisan Hayate soft L is way too fast for my gameplay style. Messed my HS% ratio with 5-6% from 50% to 44-45% in cs go. Switched to the Qck Heavy, got 49% HS ratio in competitive CSGO. I put the extra feet ontop of the ones the mouse had cause after 2 weekes of using it, the left side of the mouse kept touching the mousepad. It seems to me that it tracks better with the extra feet on.


I thought about doing this but I was worried it wouldn't track properly. I might give this a shot.


----------



## bobsaget

What exactly is the tracking issue with the FK? I mean in terms of real world impact on performance.

I'm using the FK2013 at the lowest DPI settings / 1000hz.


----------



## kicksome

So what may I ask is the difference between the original fk and the fk1? I have the chance to pick up a normal fk for 40 bucks and was thinking of going for it


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> What exactly is the tracking issue with the FK? I mean in terms of real world impact on performance.
> 
> I'm using the FK2013 at the lowest DPI settings / 1000hz.


Alleged input lag @ the 450/1150 steps. Max tracking speed isn't as high as 3310 mice. That's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> So what may I ask is the difference between the original fk and the fk1? I have the chance to pick up a normal fk for 40 bucks and was thinking of going for it


FK1 is slightly bigger + better sensor.


----------



## bobsaget

Fk1 is slighty bigger, better sensor, no tracking issue though I've never experienced it on my fk


----------



## kicksome

Thanks for the replies, I had a ss sensai for a bit but the thumb buttons on the right side seemed to really annoy me, has anyone had something similar? Do the one's on the fk annoy you as much?


----------



## rafikens1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I had a ss sensai for a bit but the thumb buttons on the right side seemed to really annoy me, has anyone had something similar? Do the one's on the fk annoy you as much?


I have Xai and I have to say that FK2014 compared to SS:xai is a micro mouse. Fk1 is bigger, but also diffrence is noticable. I dont have problems with thumb buttons.

Right now, I use SS: XAI, but also have fk2014 and fk1 xD


----------



## ghostlacuna

Not really they are so close to the shell of the mouse that i for one never notice them when i use my FK1(bought a new one)

the side buttons are not as pronounced as on the avior 7000 for example but then again i never notice them on that mouse either due to my grip.

So really its hard to tell because some people will rub against the right side buttons due to their grip while others like me wont.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I had a ss sensai for a bit but the thumb buttons on the right side seemed to really annoy me, has anyone had something similar? Do the one's on the fk annoy you as much?


Not really they are so close to the shell of the mouse that i for one never notice them when i use my FK1(bought a new one)

the side buttons are not as pronounced as on the avior 7000 for example but then again i never notice them on that mouse either due to my grip.

So really its hard to tell because some people will rub against the right side buttons due to their grip while others like me wont.


----------



## detto87

Wouldn't go back to a 3090 after experiencing the 3310 by Zowie's FK1. Hz was unstable on some 3090 Zowie mice, weird CPI steps (from 450 to 1150 is huge).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I thought about doing this but I was worried it wouldn't track properly. I might give this a shot.


I tested the FK1 with 6 feet (3 top and 3 bottom). On black cloth it still tracked but a hair (really, a hair) moving the mouse up it would stop tracking. That's when I noticed that THAT is even too low LOD for me. Something messed up with 3 feet I can say. So after a week of using it, I removed the top feet set, and continued using it with 4 feet (2 top and 2 bottom). Glide is definitely better than with the default 2 feet because of less/none scrape on pad. Tracking is absolutely fine on all of my pads I have (that includes a pink Artisan Hien) and LOD is a very nice level. The CPI steps get a bit down though (380 instead of 400 and 760 instead of 800).

Maybe I wouldn't have tracking problems with 6 feet, if I would change the LOD setting to a higher one instead of the "cloth level". But I don't wanna miss the low LOD and with the other settings I always got a too high one.


----------



## aLv1080

I'm in love with Amazon. Really, it took only 8 days to receive my mouse, and I paid the cheaper shipping (6usd).
That's just INSANE.

Now I have 2 FK1s, what should I do? -.-


----------



## a_ak57

Experiment with the second? Break the side-button pcb in half to make it one set only to reduce weight (I remember seeing someone do this with one of the zowie mice somewhere), try sanding/flexing the shell to make the clicks lighter, etc.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Experiment with the second? Break the side-button pcb in half to make it one set only to reduce weight (I remember seeing someone do this with one of the zowie mice somewhere), try sanding/flexing the shell to make the clicks lighter, etc.


I'd love to, but I paid 130usd on the second one -.-
taxes everywhere


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I like my VG248QE and 1000 Hz mice.


Asus seems like the only company that doesn't implement huge RTC error overdrive where it looks worse with it on than off.

Not sure how BenQ can call themselves "gaming monitors" with their overdrive looking like that. Even office monitors get better overdrive. Seems like someone would test this stuff before they sell them?


----------



## metal571

The only problem with the 248 is that lightboost causes "heavy" input lag to put things on your own scale, r0ach. You would feel it immediately.


----------



## Ahnnn

So after about 4months of usage , I am beginning to feel like I'm getting "Double clicks and buttons letting go while not intended" . Meaning in CSGO , when I'm about to hold a smoke to throw , I am very sure that I was still depressing down the button but it somehow it didn't , it registered as a single click.

It happens occasionally , not all the time though , same for the double click issue , I remember correctly that I wanted to pause a video or something , but it happen to pause and play at the same time , happened a few times thus I am very sure that I myself didn't press it twice. The huanos/shell itself is already too hard for me to press it that fast twice anyway.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> So after about 4months of usage , I am beginning to feel like I'm getting "Double clicks and buttons letting go while not intended" . Meaning in CSGO , when I'm about to hold a smoke to throw , I am very sure that I was still depressing down the button but it somehow it didn't , it registered as a single click.
> 
> It happens occasionally , not all the time though , same for the double click issue , I remember correctly that I wanted to pause a video or something , but it happen to pause and play at the same time , happened a few times thus I am very sure that I myself didn't press it twice. The huanos/shell itself is already too hard for me to press it that fast twice anyway.


RMA. I had that on my original FK, got a replacement after sending it in. FK1 is still going stron for me.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> RMA. I had that on my original FK, got a replacement after sending it in. FK1 is still going stron for me.


Thanks for your suggestion. My only issue with sending it back from RMA is that I'm worried I would be getting a worst one with lens rattle or the same scroll wheel that isn't fixed. Explains why I didn't send it for RMA earlier on when I discovered the RMB grinding against the middle , dealing with postage and stuffs ..

Sorry , do you know if anyone has reported that their newly bought FK1's no longer have any of the stated issues? Didn't quite keep up on the thread lately.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. My only issue with sending it back from RMA is that I'm worried I would be getting a worst one with lens rattle or the same scroll wheel that isn't fixed. Explains why I didn't send it for RMA earlier on when I discovered the RMB grinding against the middle , dealing with postage and stuffs ..
> 
> Sorry , do you know if anyone has reported that their newly bought FK1's no longer have any of the stated issues? Didn't quite keep up on the thread lately.


Some people get perfect ones, some still have wheel bugs. It's a gamble it seems


----------



## a_ak57

The scroll wheel thing fascinates me since I've now put the 3310 guts in my FK13 shell 3 times (yes, I'm incredibly indecisive) and the wheel is always flawless in the FK13 shell, but I have the issue in the FK1. I feel like 3 times is more than just coincidence and says that the wheel mechanism works just fine, and that there's something that goes wrong when it's all sitting in the FK1.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> The scroll wheel thing fascinates me since I've now put the 3310 guts in my FK13 shell 3 times (yes, I'm incredibly indecisive) and the wheel is always flawless in the FK13 shell, but I have the issue in the FK1. I feel like 3 times is more than just coincidence and says that the wheel mechanism works just fine, and that there's something that goes wrong when it's all sitting in the FK1.


Pull the scroll wheel up, then scroll as you are forcing the wheel upward. If it doesn't register it is the shell of the FK1 (just like the EC1/2). I bet this is the case because the front appears to be higher, but the scroll wheel is not as they are recycling the PCB design from the AM.

It's not a hard test to do. I don't understand why you guys don't do it and continue to complain...


----------



## Clyq

I know the 3310 sensor has multiple native resolutions but is there one that performs better than another (as well as polling rate)? I've tried searching but I can't find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Skylit

The sensor was designed to function at multiple resolutions without speed compromises found on older designs. There is a technical "base" resolution, though it really shouldn't matter.

Polling rate is an external variable. Not "sensor" related.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> The sensor was designed to function at multiple resolutions without speed compromises found on older designs. There is a technical "base" resolution, though it really shouldn't matter.
> 
> Polling rate is an external variable. Not "sensor" related.


Alright, thank you. I guess I was looking for a "Use this and this because it works best." and I comply. but I'll just face the fact that I'm bad and it's not my mouse.


----------



## ilovedyesterday

Just created a account to say that i'm really satisfied with the FK1.
As a main csgo player and low sens preference, i track perfectly at a really LOW sensitivity. I play at 6/11 400dpi 1000hz and 1.2 in game, it's perfect.
But coming from a ergonomic user, using the FK1 for long gaming sessions my hands starts to hurt, and a lot.
Is there any chances for a new EC series release with a 3310 sensor? i loved my EC till his death.. RIP


----------



## a_ak57

Well, the signs point to 3310 EC coming sometime, but we have no idea when.


----------



## ilovedyesterday

Sigh, guess i will have to stick with this pain in my hand for a while then lol.
Thx for the reply


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovedyesterday*
> 
> Sigh, guess i will have to stick with this pain in my hand for a while then lol.
> Thx for the reply


I want to love this mouse, but it's too small for me and cramps my hand. I'm eagerly awaiting the 3310 EC1 as well, for now I'm using a Rival.


----------



## kicksome

i really think the shape of this mouse would be great for me but im really put off by the "hard" clicks mainly because i play sc2 and the right hand side thumb buttons; they annoyed the **** out of me on my old sensei so im assuming it would do the same.
But damn a long thin mouse really does sound good.
i'll ask again, but do the opposite side thumb buttons really annoy anyone else? i think with my grip my ring finger would rest over the top of them


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> i really think the shape of this mouse would be great for me but im really put off by the "hard" clicks mainly because i play sc2 and the right hand side thumb buttons; they annoyed the **** out of me on my old sensei so im assuming it would do the same.
> But damn a long thin mouse really does sound good.
> i'll ask again, but do the opposite side thumb buttons really annoy anyone else? i think with my grip my ring finger would rest over the top of them


Nope, not at all. They're flush. That would be the least of your problems.


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Nope, not at all. They're flush. That would be the least of your problems.


nicethat's good to hear, how stiff are those clicks though? This search for the perfect mouse is staying to cost me an arm and a leg lol


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> nicethat's good to hear, how stiff are those clicks though? This search for the perfect mouse is staying to cost me an arm and a leg lol


If you're used to something like DA 2013, G302 or Rival or similar then you're gonna notice the crisp clicks with some heaviness. I mean surely at first it feels heavy but it's something that takes a week or two to completely get used to. Depends on you, but I mainly play FPS so. Depends how spammy you are. It may or may not be a problem.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So I just got my FK1 (not 5 mins ago)









*First impressions*

*Build quality:* Compared to my G400 is damn good, just tapping on the top shell you can hear how hollowed out and in a way cheap the G400 is compared to the FK1, it feels solid in my hand unlike my G400, the buttons dont feel flimsy and nothing seems to rattle around

*Buttons:* The FK1s buttons feel much better to me, they are heavier but after using a mech keyboard (cherry browns) for a few years heavier switches arnt really a problem, for some reason I seem to be able to click the FK1s buttons quicker then the G400 (probably due to age and the thrashing my old girls had). The side buttons being glossy _may_ bug me, I'll have to wait and see on that but even with them being so small they still feel pretty solid and easy to find. The lack of an on the fly DPI shouldnt be to much of a problem for me seeing I run 800 on the desktop (triple screens) and in game, it may get annoying when I photoshop or something tho, need to wait and see on that

*Scroll wheel:* Oh the scroll wheel on the FK1 craps all over the G400 (first thing I noticed) my G400s scroll wheel has always been loud (louder then my keyboard bottoming out) and the scroll its self is buttery smooth compared to my G400 (can feel every bump in the wheel)

*Shape:* I was a bit worried at first ordering the FK1 seeing the design is completely different to a G400 (I had a Razer Mamba and hated the design) but the FK1 fits well and feels pretty nice (I use all 3 grip types tho so we'll see how it goes when I actually start playing games)

*Design:* The overall plain design of the Zowie is really nice, I've personally lost taste for all these flashy mice, keyboards (he says as he wants a Cooler Master Rapid-I







), cases etc with lights and such so the fact the FK1 is a matte black mouse is really nice (even tho the yellow matches nothing but I can live with that), at least it doesnt have something stupid where your palm rests like my G400 did (had a stupid metal Logitech logo which I ended up ripping out 3 days after buying it)

*Cable:* This one is a no brainer the FK1s cable is so much better then my G400s stock one (which died within a few weeks lol), my current G400 cable I sleeved with paracord and the FK1s cable still feels nicer. The one problem I have with the FK1 cable and this goes for most cables, the way manufactures tie them up they kink, this bugs the hell out of me









*Coating:* The coating on the FK1 is so smooth and feels like when my hand sweats I _should_ still be able to hold it, G400 didnt have much of a coating plus it had that stupid metal logitech logo thing right when your palm rests, I'm happy Zowie didnt do anything like this (part of the reason my G400 is carbon fibred)

*Weight:* This one is a tough one for me, sometimes I light a heavier mouse sometimes I dont, the FK1 is clearly lighter then my G400 tho, dont know if this is gonna be a bad thing or not yet









*Overall:* This thing feels pretty good compared to my G400 & even my old Razer Mamba, the fact it needs no software is a massive plus and that has such and understated look is a plus to, it feels good in my hand, seems to track well on my Artisan Zero Mid and the buttons even tho there heavy they dont feel heavy enough to cause fatigue to me personally, very happy with this mouse and it was worth the $75 I paid, now I need to see if it can survive me thrashing the crap out of it









Oh and I'm also running it on Linux Mint 17 atm if anyones wondering, dont have my Win 7 rig back up yet


----------



## kicksome

I just ordered a second hand original zowie fk, I'm hoping I like it, on paper it sounds good


----------



## bond10

I wish they had more color options. Other companies' flagship mice have RGB LED lighting, Zowie kept the same color scheme since the original FK


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> I wish they had more color options. Other companies' flagship mice have RGB LED lighting, Zowie kept the same color scheme since the original FK


That's because they go the "no BS" approach, anything that is not a functional necessity gets scrapped . You'll probably never see fancy lights on Zowies.


----------



## a_ak57

I don't mind the lack of lighting (prefer it actually), but I do wish they'd use something other than yellow. Though at least they dropped the yellow base from the FK13.


----------



## turnschuh

They could atleast stop using the yellow color on it...

About LEDs:

I would find it great if they had a decent rgb LED scrollwheel and logo instead of this color scheme, tbh. With different " profiles" where you could set up a color to your dpi value, etc.

Let the LEDs be off by default for the "pro gamer" but provide a driver to set them up. Or just release the "casual" version of a FK where this is possible.

With a driver then you could be able to remove the 1600 and 3200 dpi steps for example or even change the dpi values in increments of 50 how its supposed to be, fine tune the LOD and stuff.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> They could atleast stop using the yellow color on it...
> 
> About LEDs:
> 
> I would find it great if they had a decent rgb LED scrollwheel and logo instead of this color scheme, tbh. With different " profiles" where you could set up a color to your dpi value, etc.
> 
> Let the LEDs be off by default for the "pro gamer" but provide a driver to set them up. Or just release the "casual" version of a FK where this is possible.
> 
> With a driver then you could be able to remove the 1600 and 3200 dpi steps for example or even change the dpi values in increments of 50 how its supposed to be, fine tune the LOD and stuff.


Seriously? Please ask for a sniper button, too.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> They could atleast stop using the yellow color on it...
> 
> About LEDs:
> 
> I would find it great if they had a decent rgb LED scrollwheel and logo instead of this color scheme, tbh. With different " profiles" where you could set up a color to your dpi value, etc.
> 
> Let the LEDs be off by default for the "pro gamer" but provide a driver to set them up. Or just release the "casual" version of a FK where this is possible.
> 
> With a driver then you could be able to remove the 1600 and 3200 dpi steps for example or even change the dpi values in increments of 50 how its supposed to be, fine tune the LOD and stuff.


I dont think your understanding the whole point of Zowie... as someone said earlier there a no BS company

They dont give LEDs or drivers for a reason, it would be expensive, if the FK1 had LEDs it would most likely cost well over $100 and drivers can be a massive pita when they dont work or dont save properly, my Razer Mamba never saved anything onto the mouse its self

Zowie is aimed specifically at serious gamers (ie Counter Strike) that dont need the extra crap like LEDs, drivers, "sniper" buttons etc

It would be good if Zowie gave options to change the scroll wheel its self tho so you could have a white, red, blue etc but really I think seeing how good there mice seem to be most of us can live with the yellow, and if its that much of a problem you could always dye it


----------



## bond10

Anyone with an EC2 Evo and an FK1, can you tell which one feels bigger?


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I dont think your understanding the whole point of Zowie... as someone said earlier there a no BS company
> 
> They dont give LEDs or drivers for a reason, it would be expensive, if the FK1 had LEDs it would most likely cost well over $100 and drivers can be a massive pita when they dont work or dont save properly, my Razer Mamba never saved anything onto the mouse its self
> 
> Zowie is aimed specifically at serious gamers (ie Counter Strike) that dont need the extra crap like LEDs, drivers, "sniper" buttons etc
> 
> It would be good if Zowie gave options to change the scroll wheel its self tho so you could have a white, red, blue etc but really I think seeing how good there mice seem to be most of us can live with the yellow, and if its that much of a problem you could always dye it


What exactly is it that makes Zowie mice $60 then? The Rival and Deathadder Chroma have just as good sensors and have onboard memory (so drivers aren't an issue) PLUS they have RGB LEDs, multiple DPI levels, and sometimes cost less than $60...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What exactly is it that makes Zowie mice $60 then? The Rival and Deathadder Chroma have just as good sensors and have onboard memory (so drivers aren't an issue) PLUS they have RGB LEDs, multiple DPI levels, and sometimes cost less than $60...


No particular order


Build quality the FK1 is better built then my G400 & Razer Mamba
FK1 is ambidextrous so more money for the extra switches and buttons
Matte coating would add cost to probably
Unlike most other mouse companys Zowie gives extra skates
Programming, running without drivers the programming internally would have to be perfect or it could brick the mouse
Thats still not to mention how long they were working on it, the design, weight distribution etc

Also got to remember compared to Logitech, Steelseries etc Zowie is a tiny company


----------



## detto87

FK1 feels longer while the EC2 feels fuller. I prefer EC2 but keep using FK1 for now because of sensor. EC2 is the Zowie WMO while FK1 is the Zowie Sensei.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> What exactly is it that makes Zowie mice $60 then? The Rival and Deathadder Chroma have just as good sensors and have onboard memory (so drivers aren't an issue) PLUS they have RGB LEDs, multiple DPI levels, and sometimes cost less than $60...


Because Huano, weight, and actually the lack of drivers is a very GOOD thing, not a minus. Less is more.


----------



## Gigantoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Because Huano


Very debatable, that one.


----------



## kicksome

One would think it would make it all the more cheaper imo


----------



## Clyq

I don't think that Huanos are in any way sub par switches. They have a sturdier click meaning a 0.01mm thicker metal plate (lol) but the same design as a Omron switch. Ebay wise, omrons are cheaper and more available.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigantoad*
> 
> Very debatable, that one.


I'm saying Zowie fans would say "because Huano"


----------



## ramraze

Huanos are huanos, fk1 is fk1. Have to agree with Metal here, Huanos have a way more quality feel to it than most Omrons, where the same switches in the same mouse on a different unit can feel so different. Ec1/ec2 had one of the most satisfying and relatively easy-to-click buttons. Don't hate huanos if you have only tried the fk or am. It's the shell design.


----------



## trriL

Huanos are good but it seems to really come down to personal preference, and probably proper shell design is more important. Here is the typical argument I hear for Huanos: Heavy click = harder to press when your flicking your mouse across your pad aka less accidental clicks. This argument would make sense but it also makes Huanos sound inferior to Omrons in that you should be more skilled to not press the buttons, this argument also perpetuates the idea that Huanos are not good for click heavy games. The Zowie MiCO was extremely popular among the SC2 community and that uses Huano switches, infact some of the best pro SC2 were using the Zowie MiCO.

I've personally spent time with Huanos and Omrons, I don't have one I prefer more. The both have a different feel. To me Huanos feel more deliberate, Omrons feel more responsive.


----------



## bond10

Which Zowie mice would be good for this grip --> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=47


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> Which Zowie mice would be good for this grip --> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=47


The FK1 FK2 apparently. That guy they have in the pictures holding the mouse helped Zowie design the FK to fit that type of grip the best.


----------



## Creizai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Huanos are good but it seems to really come down to personal preference, and probably proper shell design is more important. Here is the typical argument I hear for Huanos: Heavy click = harder to press when your flicking your mouse across your pad aka less accidental clicks. This argument would make sense but it also makes Huanos sound inferior to Omrons in that you should be more skilled to not press the buttons, this argument also perpetuates the idea that Huanos are not good for click heavy games. The Zowie MiCO was extremely popular among the SC2 community and that uses Huano switches, infact some of the best pro SC2 were using the Zowie MiCO.
> 
> I've personally spent time with Huanos and Omrons, I don't have one I prefer more. The both have a different feel. To me Huanos feel more deliberate, Omrons feel more responsive.


After swapping Omrons in and using several different mice I can honestly say that majority of the click is based of the design of the mouse itself than the actual click. I have an Omron MiCO, Huano MiCO, Huano EC2 eVo, Omron WMO, and Omron Kinzu V2 Pro. WMO and MiCO are tied with response and feel. They both however get destroyed by my old g9x. I absolutely hate my kinzu V2 pro click, and the EC2 is just decent. I try so hard to make the EC2 my DD but I just can't do it. I've got a Xornet in the mail, and a pre-order ninox in a warehouse apparently located on tatooine.. which should be shippign to me around the same time Star Wars the Force Awakens gets released in theaters.


----------



## AnimalK

I added the second pair of feet on top of the original ones and it has greatly improved the mouse feeling for me. It glides really well on my Goliathus mousepad.

I recommend anyone with an FK1 to give this a shot.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I added the second pair of feet on top of the original ones and it has greatly improved the mouse feeling for me. It glides really well on my Goliathus mousepad.
> 
> I recommend anyone with an FK1 to give this a shot.


Zowie had a thing where their lens would reach the mousemat. I think it's less prevalent in the FK1, however, since I put my FK1 into the original FK shell I had to do that too.


----------



## katfulhuz

Can someone help me with the cable? I don't know what to do with it.

I recently got my FK1 (1 week ago) and the cable is very annoying/in the way for me while playing. You know how the cable was wrapped around in the box? The cable is like that just gets in the way for me, all the time. What can I do to straighten it?

katfulhuz


----------



## Vorsplummi

You could soften it in warm water to release the cable coil memory. I just taped my cable to the desk.

Cable Memory Wipe


----------



## katfulhuz

Thank you. Will try something you suggested.


----------



## katfulhuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorsplummi*
> 
> You could soften it in warm water to release the cable coil memory. I just taped my cable to the desk.
> 
> Cable Memory Wipe


Did straighten the cable but it still is as annoying as it was.


----------



## kicksome

My cheap second hand original FK showed up today, pretty happy with it to be honest. fits very well into my hand and the right hand side thumb buttons don't get in my way at all. Buttons are prob a bit harder to press them normal but I will get used to it


----------



## ilovedyesterday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katfulhuz*
> 
> Did straighten the cable but it still is as annoying as it was.


Did you tried a mouse bungee? I've got one and works fine


----------



## j0hn

I just got my FK1, the shape is perfect, but left mouse button feels slightly heavier or maybe longer travel distance







And is the scroll wheel suppose to not click when scrolling up? It only rattles abit when I scroll up.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> I just got my FK1, the shape is perfect, but left mouse button feels slightly heavier or maybe longer travel distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is the scroll wheel suppose to not click when scrolling up? It only rattles abit when I scroll up.


There are some scrollwheel issues with the mouse. I had an older FK mouse-wheel that I'm using in mine and it works 100% where-as the original FK1 mousewheel no longer works with it at all.

I don't know how comfortable you are with soldering or desoldering, but customizing your switch is the best bet with the travel distance issue. You could also try tightening the screws but you might end up stripping the grooves.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> I just got my FK1, the shape is perfect, but left mouse button feels slightly heavier or maybe longer travel distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is the scroll wheel suppose to not click when scrolling up? It only rattles abit when I scroll up.


no issues with my FK1 scroll but my
FK
up scroll is smoother (softer bumps) than my down scroll.

my FK1 left click seems just slightly heavier than right click. travel distance seems very similar (no problems).

seems you should RMA the mouse asap.

I like the FK shape ALOT more so I'll be getting the FK2


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> no issues with my FK1 scroll but my
> FK
> up scroll is smoother (softer bumps) than my down scroll.
> 
> my FK1 left click seems just slightly heavier than right click. travel distance seems very similar (no problems).
> 
> seems you should RMA the mouse asap.
> 
> I like the FK shape ALOT more so I'll be getting the FK2


If you have both the FK and FK1...

... it's time for you to get a screwdriver and those spare skates and get to work!!


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> If you have both the FK and FK1...
> 
> ... it's time for you to get a screwdriver and those spare skates and get to work!!


lol but I don't have an issue with these "issues". and trust me anything i open will turn out worse - if i manage to put it back!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> lol but I don't have an issue with these "issues". and trust me anything i open will turn out worse - if i manage to put it back!


I'm no delicate creature either when it comes to opening up a mouse to see how I can repair/upgrade it's performance, but I still manage to improve the device. I suppose it's your lack of confidence holding you back because I was once like you but after a few years of tossing out broken/worn out mice I decided to take matters into my own hands and open one up.

After breaking my own virginal response to dealing with high tech gear like these electronic rodents, I can now virtually fix any mouse and improve it's switches with ease. Although I did spend money in buying the latest Hakko Soldering kit, now I am bursting forth replacing all the broken/worn omrons in all my ancient devices.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I'm no delicate creature either when it comes to opening up a mouse to see how I can repair/upgrade it's performance, but I still manage to improve the device. I suppose it's your lack of confidence holding you back because I was once like you but after a few years of tossing out broken/worn out mice I decided to take matters into my own hands and open one up.
> 
> After breaking my own virginal response to dealing with high tech gear like these electronic rodents, I can now virtually fix any mouse and improve it's switches with ease. Although I did spend money in buying the latest Hakko Soldering kit, now I am bursting forth replacing all the broken/worn omrons in all my ancient devices.


i tried fixing my 3.0's switches, found out it was more like a problem with the plastic button. couldnt fix.

Did you watch any videos to learn how to fix & replace switches? I bought a soldering kit to fix a wire that came out from some earphones....totally destroyed it lol. How does the Hakko kit help you?

I really would like to learn how to install my own switches.

Back on topic about the FK1

My FK1 has china 20M omrons as I didn't like the huanos on my FK. Was getting frustrated with my recoil control using ergonomic mice and after some success with the g302 and decided to try out the FK1 and FK.

The shape of the FK was just much better for me (for csgo), I actually now kinda like the Huanos. Though I feel my sniping suffers alitte with this stiff a right click. the huanos are definitely too stiff for Dota2 for me.

I'm not sure if its the shape of the FK1 that makes me dislike the omrons I have on it ... So I'm really looking forward to getting an FK2 with switches that have an actuation force inbetween china omrons and huanos.

so being about the install my own switches would be a great skill to have, I love tinkering with different combinations.


----------



## Clyq

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216141/swapping-microswitches-for-dummies
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> i tried fixing my 3.0's switches, found out it was more like a problem with the plastic button. couldnt fix.
> 
> Did you watch any videos to learn how to fix & replace switches? I bought a soldering kit to fix a wire that came out from some earphones....totally destroyed it lol. How does the Hakko kit help you?
> 
> I really would like to learn how to install my own switches.
> 
> Back on topic about the FK1
> 
> My FK1 has china 20M omrons as I didn't like the huanos on my FK. Was getting frustrated with my recoil control using ergonomic mice and after some success with the g302 and decided to try out the FK1 and FK.
> 
> The shape of the FK was just much better for me (for csgo), I actually now kinda like the Huanos. Though I feel my sniping suffers alitte with this stiff a right click. the huanos are definitely too stiff for Dota2 for me.
> 
> I'm not sure if its the shape of the FK1 that makes me dislike the omrons I have on it ... So I'm really looking forward to getting an FK2 with switches that have an actuation force inbetween china omrons and huanos.
> 
> so being about the install my own switches would be a great skill to have, I love tinkering with different combinations.


----------



## Op1e

Hi, does anyone know where can i buy mouse feets / skates for this mouse , i lost the extra pair that came with the mouse and i need them so bad


----------



## sweenytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Op1e*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know where can i buy mouse feets / skates for this mouse , i lost the extra pair that came with the mouse and i need them so bad


Contact Zowie to have them send you an extra set.


----------



## Ahnnn

I'm lucky to be living in Asia , their distributor here is awesome , replying to my queries within 10 minutes of sending it. Anyway , I've just told them that on top of my current issues , there have been a few more issues cropped out after using it for 4-5 months , LMB double clicking , LMB registering as a click instead of a hold and Scroll button having a lot more double clicking than LMB.

Too bad they don't have stock now , which is good thing and a bad thing i guess , good thing is that hopefully all the issues will be fixed for the latest batch of stocks , bad thing is well ,.. i have to wait , but good things are for those who wait? lol.

Also , are there anybody here who is using their FK1's on a hardmat , or am I the only one? Wanting to try out the Razer softpad , and no , I can't get an Artisan here and I kinda not fond of the Qck either .


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> I'm lucky to be living in Asia , their distributor here is awesome , replying to my queries within 10 minutes of sending it. Anyway , I've just told them that on top of my current issues , there have been a few more issues cropped out after using it for 4-5 months , LMB double clicking , LMB registering as a click instead of a hold and Scroll button having a lot more double clicking than LMB.
> 
> Too bad they don't have stock now , which is good thing and a bad thing i guess , good thing is that hopefully all the issues will be fixed for the latest batch of stocks , bad thing is well ,.. i have to wait , but good things are for those who wait? lol.
> 
> Also , are there anybody here who is using their FK1's on a hardmat , or am I the only one? Wanting to try out the Razer softpad , and no , I can't get an Artisan here and I kinda not fond of the Qck either .


That's quite interesting. I haven't heard anyone have a problem with double clicking, since the shell rests pretty high above the switch and Huano's are damned sturdy. Maybe they quoted general issues they've heard of with mice, to sound a bit smart..

I have used it on a hard pad, such as the SS 4hd (too small so I can't use it for real, but for testing) and the LOD wasn't bad at all. It tracked well and even made me consider switching to hard pads.


----------



## Ahnnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clyq*
> 
> That's quite interesting. I haven't heard anyone have a problem with double clicking, since the shell rests pretty high above the switch and Huano's are damned sturdy. Maybe they quoted general issues they've heard of with mice, to sound a bit smart..
> 
> I have used it on a hard pad, such as the SS 4hd (too small so I can't use it for real, but for testing) and the LOD wasn't bad at all. It tracked well and even made me consider switching to hard pads.


Yup , I'm definitely sure there are double clickings happening on my LMB and the scroll button. I've been using a hardpad for quite a few years now , but recently came into mind that it seems to be a lil slippery , might miss aim in game when I'm nervous or something and some mouse enthusiasts said that clothpads have a more immediate stop than a hardpad . Hoping that once I get the Goliathus speed edition , it'll be different than the QcK and I would like it lol.


----------



## detto87

My FK1 is now half a year old and my mouse button 4 is almost broken.
Not amused.


----------



## Stark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clyq*
> 
> Zowie had a thing where their lens would reach the mousemat. I think it's less prevalent in the FK1, however, since I put my FK1 into the original FK shell I had to do that too.


I just put my FK1 internals into my FK14. I've noticed that it doesn't seem to glide as well as I would like unless I put very little pressure on the mouse (ie. basically hovering my hand and barely touching the mouse to move it). Based on what you said, I'm assuming that I also have the issue of the lens touching my mousepad. Have you noticed any issues with the tracking after adding the 2nd pair of mousefeet due to the low LOD?


----------



## Clyq

None what-so ever in terms of LOD. If you want to avoid using extra mouse feet, just loosen the 4 screws









When the screws are tight, it pulls the outer edges inwards causing a slight concavity which makes the lens more pronounced. I did find the lens to rattle a bit, so I glued it to the sensor/pcb rather than the mouse.


----------



## MLJS54

Have an extra FK1 if anyone is interested. PM me.


----------



## papalazaru

Got an FK1, finally, and a Camade thrown in.

So far so good







Very similar to my FK 2013, obviously. Which is good since I like it very much. Does fill the hand a bit more, and is a tad weightier. Scroll wheel is smoother. Seems less precise somehow (not registering scrolls 100%). Rest, well, not much difference.

So yeah. Now it's my main driver, FK move back to workplace. Gonna sell my AM and EC1.

Camade turns out to be useful (cluttered desk, cable snags...). It does the job, for sure.


----------



## ilovedyesterday

Great news guys, new EC coming soon. It's official
http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=62


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovedyesterday*
> 
> Great news guys, new EC coming soon. It's official
> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=62


Look at that new logo


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovedyesterday*
> 
> Great news guys, new EC coming soon. It's official
> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=62


Oh god, FK1 coating is bad... Would rather have the side coating from eVo CL.


----------



## papalazaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Oh god, FK1 coating is bad... Would rather have the side coating from eVo CL.


Lol they just can't win, can they









The coating is fine!

And, totally called it. Weird they didn't released them earlier. But I suppose it's just business, with the fk1, and their EC sales still strong.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Oh god, FK1 coating is bad... Would rather have the side coating from eVo CL.


What are you talking about?

"coating used in the FK and EC eVo CL lines, as such, the new EC line will also use this coating. "

I much prefer the Fk1 coating. It's as grippy and responds to moist much better. It also feels more sturdy and skin-friendly. The ec evo cl coating starts to feel slippery and cheap when you sweat enough. Also, the peeling problems have been mostly with that coating only.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> "coating used in the FK and EC eVo CL lines, as such, the new EC line will also use this coating. "
> 
> I much prefer the Fk1 coating. It's as grippy and responds to moist much better. It also feels more sturdy and skin-friendly. The ec evo cl coating starts to feel slippery and cheap when you sweat enough. Also, the peeling problems have been mostly with that coating only.


Absolutely agree. I hope to a merciful deity that they use the coating from the FK1. That, and maybe a remade zowie AM.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Absolutely agree. I hope to a merciful deity that they use the coating from the FK1. That, and maybe a remade zowie AM.


Yes. Well, they announced that they will discontinue the AM. Or maybe they didn't but someone said it. If you like the AM you can easily mod it to have FK1 guts. It performs well.


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

I'm thinking of getting an FK1 or FK2 to replace my Abyssus for RTS & MOBA games. Does FK use Omron or Huano? I just want to know how hard it is to press compared to Abyssus 3.5g.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENZOxWOLF*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an FK1 or FK2 to replace my Abyssus for RTS & MOBA games. Does FK use Omron or Huano? I just want to know how hard it is to press compared to Abyssus 3.5g.


FK uses Huano. They are harder to press than omrons, but not so hard imo. If you spam them 8-10 times as fast as you can, then you actually start noticing that they are heavier. It may or may not be a problem. Nothing you can't get used to, though.


----------



## a_ak57

They not only use Huanos, but the shells cause extra stiffness. Even if you throw in omrons the clicks will still feel stiffer than other mice. Now, as to how much the stiffness will bother you is another matter.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Now, as to how much the stiffness will bother you is another matter.


A lot of girls would appreciate the stiffness more than any of us here on OCN







.


----------



## Clyq

In regards to click latency, from a human perspective... I get the exact scores with my zowie mice that I do from my mionix avior. I replaced both switches on the mice with omron d2f-01. My Zowie fk is the pre 2014 one and I've worn it in quite well. The newer shells are stiffer in my opinion. If you have a zowie FK1 and want an FK2, just buy a well worn pre2014 fk if you can and put the fk1 in that shell


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clyq*
> 
> In regards to click latency, from a human perspective... I get the exact scores with my zowie mice that I do from my mionix avior. I replaced both switches on the mice with omron d2f-01. My Zowie fk is the pre 2014 one and I've worn it in quite well. The newer shells are stiffer in my opinion. If you have a zowie FK1 and want an FK2, just buy a well worn pre2014 fk if you can and put the fk1 in that shell


The click latency does not come from the switches. It is rather related to the mcu/firmware.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> The click latency does not come from the switches. It is rather related to the mcu/firmware.


Which is why I said from a human perspective, not two MB1 hooked up together, but rather my mouse in my hand. With switches identical, I get roughly the same scores if not better on the zowie.


----------



## phl0w

Late to the party, but blame my 1st gen FK that is still going strong. Having not played any competitive fps recently I forgot what drove me nuts about the FK. it is a tad too small for my grip, and my hand cramps quickly when playing QuakeLive, or other fast shooters.
Ino, I value your expertise highly, and would like your honest opinion: A few mm here, and there don't seem much, but in my experience it can make quite a difference with mice. Having no chance to test drive the FK1 where I live, how's your impression grip wise: Do the 2mm in width, the 3mm wider back, slightly higher top, and much larger base create a sensation, that is different enough to the 1st gen FK to justify another ~70€ (that's what it costs in Europe) on a purchase?

Cheers


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phl0w*
> 
> Late to the party, but blame my 1st gen FK that is still going strong. Having not played any competitive fps recently I forgot what drove me nuts about the FK. it is a tad too small for my grip, and my hand cramps quickly when playing QuakeLive, or other fast shooters.
> Ino, I value your expertise highly, and would like your honest opinion: A few mm here, and there don't seem much, but in my experience it can make quite a difference with mice. Having no chance to test drive the FK1 where I live, how's your impression grip wise: Do the 2mm in width, the 3mm wider back, slightly higher top, and much larger base create a sensation, that is different enough to the 1st gen FK to justify another ~70€ (that's what it costs in Europe) on a purchase?
> 
> Cheers


Exact same reason why I had to drop it myself. People keep saying they palm grip it, which is actually no palm grip, but a fingertip hybrid. This can be misleading because if you want to full palm the fk then you have to have 16-17 cm hands or claw/fingertip.


----------



## detto87

Not true.

19,5 cm hands. I can full palm the FK1 (which is not really comfortable for long gaming sessions though because of thinness) or palm the mouse and slightly bend the thumb, ring and pinky. That's called palm-claw hybrid. Nothing to do with fingertip.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phl0w*
> 
> Late to the party, but blame my 1st gen FK that is still going strong. Having not played any competitive fps recently I forgot what drove me nuts about the FK. it is a tad too small for my grip, and my hand cramps quickly when playing QuakeLive, or other fast shooters.
> Ino, I value your expertise highly, and would like your honest opinion: A few mm here, and there don't seem much, but in my experience it can make quite a difference with mice. Having no chance to test drive the FK1 where I live, how's your impression grip wise: Do the 2mm in width, the 3mm wider back, slightly higher top, and much larger base create a sensation, that is different enough to the 1st gen FK to justify another ~70€ (that's what it costs in Europe) on a purchase?
> 
> Cheers


To be honest I would like the FK1 to be even larger, mainly in height and a bit wider too. It is an improvement over the original FK for me already, but what made me stick with it was the better sensor performance I got out of it.


----------



## joelk2

just had an FK1/G-TF turn up i bought from a friend for £38 delivered.

feels lovely. bigger than i expected though (coming from a g400)


----------



## -Solaris

Hey guys, I haven't been up to date in mice but I had a Zowie FK I bought back maybe 2-3 years ago? It was the one with the yellow bottom and had dpi intervals of 450-1150-and 3xxx something. It's the first Zowie FK model created. I want the exact same fit and size as the one I have now. Is that the Zowie FK1 or FK2?


----------



## povohat

FK2


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> FK2


The odd thing is I love this version more than the FK1, which was hard as nails to press.


----------



## povohat

I was considering getting a FK2 despite already having a homebrew FK2, but $95 AUD compared to $75 AUD for every other Zowie mouse? I hate to think what the EC1-A and EC2-A are going to cost down here.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> I hate to think what the EC1-A and EC2-A are going to cost down here.


YES, we're going to be raped regarding the pricing for these devices (like we have been for years).

It's just we are so use to that type of predatory behaviour by our retailers it doesn't bear thinking about it anymore.

Just grin and endure the gaping here in this country when it comes to buying anything related to computer based hardware







.


----------



## phl0w

Tell me about it. The FK1 is 69€ (85$) in Europe. That's even north of Razer territory around here, and their prices are insane. Took the plunge though cause I had 50€ Amazon store credit, and got one over Prime. Hope to receive it soon, and really looking forward to trying the larger size over my much tried original FK.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> YES, we're going to be raped regarding the pricing for these devices (like we have been for years).
> 
> It's just we are so use to that type of predatory behaviour by our retailers it doesn't bear thinking about it anymore.
> 
> Just grin and endure the gaping here in this country when it comes to buying anything related to computer based hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Makes it sad that all the top mice such as deathadder13/g502 sell here for $45/$65 shipped while all the other mice that we want are crazy inflated, it's like retailers are too busy ordering and unloading thousands of popular mice while only buying a handful of other mice to sell ridiculously inflated.

It's like their forcing everyone to only go razer









HOWEVER, amazon is still cheaper for some mice like zowie even with the poor AU dollar and shipping costs.


----------



## Dexgore

Anyone else had the problem with the FK1 in CS GO that the click / shoot not get registered ? I scoope and shoot but nothing happend.
I dont have issues with right click. Or is this the click latency, because after click I switch weapons fast.I dont have that with my mionix naos.


----------



## zwacki

Does the fk2 have the same lod adjustments?


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexgore*
> 
> Anyone else had the problem with the FK1 in CS GO that the click / shoot not get registered ? I scoope and shoot but nothing happend.
> I dont have issues with right click. Or is this the click latency, because after click I switch weapons fast.I dont have that with my mionix naos.


I had this happen to me too and I guess it is related to a light switch keyboard where you have binded your last inventory keyswitch which you just activated before the mouse click registered.

@zwacki: LOD on all Zowie mice is LOW an about ~1.5mm.


----------



## zwacki

@detto87

from the OP:

"Now there is also the so called "original mode". This sets the LOD to be on a standard level and therefore should optimize the mouse compatibility for players with special material mousepads. It will have higher LOD than all other settings. So this is useful for those players who prefer a higher LOD (looking at you Dontspamme). You get the "original mode" by holding Button 4, 1 and 2 at the same time while plugging the FK1 in."

I tried these button combinations on my ec1a to no avail, so i was wondering is this strictly for the fk1 or do other models have the same settings ?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwacki*
> 
> Does the fk2 have the same lod adjustments?


Yes it does


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwacki*
> 
> @detto87
> 
> from the OP:
> 
> "Now there is also the so called "original mode". This sets the LOD to be on a standard level and therefore should optimize the mouse compatibility for players with special material mousepads. It will have higher LOD than all other settings. So this is useful for those players who prefer a higher LOD (looking at you Dontspamme). You get the "original mode" by holding Button 4, 1 and 2 at the same time while plugging the FK1 in."
> 
> I tried these button combinations on my ec1a to no avail, so i was wondering is this strictly for the fk1 or do other models have the same settings ?


At least the FK1 and FK2 have those.
I would guess that it's also possible on the new EC mice, as they incorporate the same sensor implementation.
Can test this out when my EC2-A arrives this week (which it will).


----------



## zwacki

@detto87

Please do! When i tested it on my ec1a i did not notice any behavior change and this lod feature was not discribed in the little white 1x1inch booklet which is a pitty if it did include such a feature. Maybe I pushed the wrong combinations, however, I experienced quite some mouse movement stops upon swiping lifting and placing.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwacki*
> 
> @detto87
> 
> Please do! When i tested it on my ec1a i did not notice any behavior change and this lod feature was not discribed in the little white 1x1inch booklet which is a pitty if it did include such a feature. Maybe I pushed the wrong combinations, however, I experienced quite some mouse movement stops upon swiping lifting and placing.


Check their product page here: http://zowiegear.com/index.php?i=product&p=21
and click on the "FAQ" link on the right side.

It explains the different LOD setups you can use.

So, yes it should be possible to do so on the EC1-A and EC2-A.


----------



## fr33Ze

I just got FK1 really nice mouse really light compared to g400s just one question is it normal that my mouse2 click sounds way louder than my mouse1


----------



## detto87

Subjective findings.
Nearly every mouse (especially all mice where the buttons aren't separated from the shell) have different sound, key travel, click feeling.

Only sometimes the differences are so big that it really is annoying to use.
I had this once on a mouse (cannot even remember right now which it was) where I couldn't rest my middle finger on mouse button 2 without activating it by accident, whereas I needed to apply average force with my index finger on button 1 to activate that.


----------



## fr33Ze

Ye the mouse2 clicks are really annoying it's feels soooo different compared to mouse1 smooth and stuff i don't know if it's normal or not..


----------



## austinmrs

I wanna buy this mouse.. Is the scroll problems already fixed? Also how are the buttons? Are they that different on click (mouse1/2)?


----------



## detto87

As the new mice EC2-A (and probably also EC1-A) also have the scroll problem, I doubt that they made a fix for the FK1/2.

You either have luck, or get a defective wheel.


----------



## fr33Ze

Is anyone using FK1? i just wanna make sure that i didin't got a bad one, the mouse1 and mouse2 clicks are really different, i just can't ignore it in game like league of legends when i need to spam it (mouse2), in cs:go i don't mind because i don't really press mouse2 too often unless i awp.


----------



## RentoN

Does anyone here own the original FK and upgraded to FK1/FK2 and can compare the two versions?
Do you think it's worth upgrading (I have the very first version of the FK with the crappy 16 notch scroll wheel)?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33Ze*
> 
> Is anyone using FK1? i just wanna make sure that i didin't got a bad one, the mouse1 and mouse2 clicks are really different, i just can't ignore it in game like league of legends when i need to spam it (mouse2), in cs:go i don't mind because i don't really press mouse2 too often unless i awp.


They are different, but not by much. How much is too much is probably subjective, and I only play FPS, so I don't ever spam M2, but use it very frequently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> Does anyone here own the original FK and upgraded to FK1/FK2 and can compare the two versions?
> Do you think it's worth upgrading (I have the very first version of the FK with the crappy 16 notch scroll wheel)?


It was well worth it for me because a) higher PCS (and better cursor feel overall) and b) better size. I've tried various other mice and many of them were better in some parts than the FK1 but still I always go back to it because the shape fits me so well and the sensor performs like I need it.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33Ze*
> 
> Is anyone using FK1? i just wanna make sure that i didin't got a bad one, the mouse1 and mouse2 clicks are really different, i just can't ignore it in game like league of legends when i need to spam it (mouse2), in cs:go i don't mind because i don't really press mouse2 too often unless i awp.


Up load a decent video. As others have said they do sound different/


----------



## RentoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It was well worth it for me because a) higher PCS (and better cursor feel overall) and b) better size. I've tried various other mice and many of them were better in some parts than the FK1 but still I always go back to it because the shape fits me so well and the sensor performs like I need it.


Haha ok both of those things don't matter to me, since even the WMO has enough PCS for me and I would buy the FK2 over the FK1 for the smaller size.
But thanks for your reply and better overall cursor feel sounds good.
Did your original FK have a 16 notch wheel and is the wheel of the FK1 much better (I think the 16 notch one is terrible).

Edit: does anyone have relyable information on how much the original FK and the FK2 weight?
What I found via google was that FK2 is 7g lighter than the original FK (87g vs 80g), but I kinda have a hard time believing that with the beafier sensor and all.
But if it's true that would put me over the edge to get the FK2.


----------



## fr33Ze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZoopthKDE I think mine does exactly the same on the right click


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> What I found via google was that FK2 is 7g lighter than the original FK (87g vs 80g), but I kinda have a hard time believing that with the beafier sensor and all.
> But if it's true that would put me over the edge to get the FK2.


Definitely get the FK2 if you're a Zowie fan and needing a kick-arse ambidextrous input device







.


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> Edit: does anyone have relyable information on how much the original FK and the FK2 weight?
> What I found via google was that FK2 is 7g lighter than the original FK (87g vs 80g), but I kinda have a hard time believing that with the beafier sensor and all.
> But if it's true that would put me over the edge to get the FK2.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Vorsplummi

I weighed both orginal FK and FK1 with kitchen scale. Original was 84 grams and FK1 89 grams. They practically weight exactly what Zowie specifications say. No reason to believe FK2 would be different.


----------



## fr33Ze

My mouse1 clicking sound - http://vocaroo.com/i/s19W4edk9Sqm
and my mouse 2 - http://vocaroo.com/i/s0V1jLq6N0iZ
Is that normal?


----------



## RentoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorsplummi*
> 
> I weighed both orginal FK and FK1 with kitchen scale. Original was 84 grams and FK1 89 grams. They practically weight exactly what Zowie specifications say. No reason to believe FK2 would be different.


Sure. Except zowie doesn't specifiy the weight of the FK2 on it's website...

Edit: Ok, did some more googling and what to me looks like the most relyable sources say that both FK and FK2 weight the same - about 85g.
Too bad.


----------



## phl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33Ze*
> 
> My mouse1 clicking sound - http://vocaroo.com/i/s19W4edk9Sqm
> and my mouse 2 - http://vocaroo.com/i/s0V1jLq6N0iZ
> Is that normal?


Yes. Both left, and right buttons are violet Huanos, the highest quality. The clicking sound is a result of the density of a switch's surroundings, the shape of the mold, and the part of the button that attacks the switch. My FK1 sounds exactly the same as yours, and my original FK also has two different sounding switches.


----------



## fr33Ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phl0w*
> 
> Yes. Both left, and right buttons are violet Huanos, the highest quality. The clicking sound is a result of the density of a switch's surroundings, the shape of the mold, and the part of the button that attacks the switch. My FK1 sounds exactly the same as yours, and my original FK also has two different sounding switches.


So it's not defective or anything like that? I can't really find any clicking sound tests in youtube, i still can't believe if it's normal mouse2 makes such a loud clicking noise that i can hear even with headphones (While playing league of legends the mouse2 smashing to move around)


----------



## dalbito

Is it normal that the FK1 has a slight "bump" on the right side around this area?


I'm a bit confused as I thought this mouse was completely symmetric for ambidextrous use, but it is definitely "bulgier" on the right side than on the left. When I palm grip the mouse with my right hand I can feel the bump on my middle/ring finger while I can feel no such thing on the left side when I hold it with my left hand. I mean it's not a big deal, just wondering if I got a faulty unit or if this is normal.

Also there is a little dent on the bottom left corner of my mouse which annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalbito*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal that the FK1 has a slight "bump" on the right side around this area?
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused as I thought this mouse was completely symmetric for ambidextrous use, but it is definitely "bulgier" on the right side than on the left. When I palm grip the mouse with my right hand I can feel the bump on my middle/ring finger while I can feel no such thing on the left side when I hold it with my left hand. I mean it's not a big deal, just wondering if I got a faulty unit or if this is normal.
> 
> Also there is a little dent on the bottom left corner of my mouse which annoys the hell out of me


Should be completely symmetrical, and that dent shouldn't be there either.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalbito*
> 
> Is it normal that the FK1 has a slight "bump" on the right side around this area?
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused as I thought this mouse was completely symmetric for ambidextrous use, but it is definitely "bulgier" on the right side than on the left. When I palm grip the mouse with my right hand I can feel the bump on my middle/ring finger while I can feel no such thing on the left side when I hold it with my left hand. I mean it's not a big deal, just wondering if I got a faulty unit or if this is normal.
> 
> Also there is a little dent on the bottom left corner of my mouse which annoys the hell out of me


My unit has that little dent as well, I think it's normal


----------



## phl0w

Mine has that dent too in the same location, and another really small one slightly below the gap, that divides LMB, and RMB.
Regarding the "bump": When looked at the mouse from certain angles, it does look like the mold bulges a bit. Then again, it looks the same on both sides. The mouse is perfectly symmetrical. I'm sure the difference you feel is a result of your being a right-handed person, thus having a different sensation in your left hand, resulting in your inability to hold the mouse the exact same way with both hands. I wouldn't rely on tactile response


----------



## Ino.

I have the dent too now that I have the FK1 in front of me. Just never noticed it before.

It's still perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## pruik6

my hand cramps a bit with the first model of the FK, if i buy fk1 thats slitgly bigger. you guys think its stops then?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> my hand cramps a bit with the first model of the FK, if i buy fk1 thats slitgly bigger. you guys think its stops then?


Its too hard to say, as with all things mice YMMV. For me I don't notice a great deal of difference between them. However I have just switched to an FK2 as I like my mice as light as possible. This is with big 22cm hands as well.


----------



## phl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> my hand cramps a bit with the first model of the FK, if i buy fk1 thats slitgly bigger. you guys think its stops then?


Like Sencha said, it's hard to give advise on mice. While I like the quite larger form of the FK1, it doesn't seem to have that great of an impact to my cramping hands after long FPS sessions (claw/finger). Where I do notice the overall larger body is when doing desktop stuff, and in games that don't rely on aim (thus don't force you into a certain grip) e.g. MOBAs, MMOs, story based games, pretty much anything not FPS


----------



## LegoFarmer

I heard the Roccat Kone Pure Military has a better sensor implementation than this mouse, is that true?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegoFarmer*
> 
> I heard the Roccat Kone Pure Military has a better sensor implementation than this mouse, is that true?


Yes, native 5000dpi is better than zowie's tweaked 3200dpi


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Yes, native 5000dpi is better than zowie's tweaked 3200dpi


Zowies CPI steps aren't tweaked (they were for the older models with the A3090) but just limited to the four presets.


----------



## thumus

Can someone compare the coating to the old EC2 Blue. Is it rubberized or grainy and does it get sticky like the EC Blue


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> Can someone compare the coating to the old EC2 Blue. Is it rubberized or grainy and does it get sticky like the EC Blue


Haven't used the blue, but the FK1 top is grainy matte plastic(feels great imo) which is similar to the da 2013/chroma. The side is rubberized, with decent grip though. Much better than the old one







In my use it didn't get sticky, whereas so many other type of coatings do.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Haven't used the blue, but the FK1 top is grainy matte plastic(feels great imo) which is similar to the da 2013/chroma. The side is rubberized, with decent grip though. Much better than the old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my use it didn't get sticky, whereas so many other type of coatings do.


Ty, I'll see if I can test out the FK2 in a store. Good thing that the top is grainy, I really like the coating on the Razer mice.


----------



## zeteNe

Hi there,

I bought the new FK1 and i have some troubles with it in cs 1.6 on windows 7-64bit. Because the new senzor has no acceleration or prediction, i only checked "m_rawipunt" in cs whitout -noforce commands so that they don't interfere, but my EPP keeps autochecking without reason. I tried MarkC mousefix but no results, same with noforce commands. Before this mouse i had a Avior 7000 and i had the exact problem, the mouse starts stuttering and laggs although i have no lag( my ping is around 20-25 ). My first thoughts are that the motherboard is causing these problems. The model is Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V. The rest of components are:
Video card: Gainward GTX 750ti 2GB DDR5
Procesor: i5 4460-3.2ghz
Ram: Adata Performance 4GB DDR3 1600mhz
HDD: WD Blue 1TB -7200RPM 64MB
Surse: Sirtec Eco Power II 450W
I tried everything i found on the internet, mousefix, noforce commands, m_rawinput 0/1, etc....but nothing seems to fix my problem.
I really hope that some of you can.


----------



## kackbratze

hello!

I've recently purchased a fk2 (same as fk1) and tried the mousemovementrecorder today after switching from 500 hz to 1000hz to verify that the mouse is polling @ 1000hz.

I've enhanced a picture of what the program recorded.



are the red circles "problematic"?
the picture in the OP shows none of these fluctuations so I'm wondering if my sensor is broken or something...

hope someone can help









thanks


----------



## povohat

A lot of the 1ms interval polls are around the 1 count mark. It is likely that you are moving slow enough that for some of those intervals, there is no complete count to report, so the program reads 500Hz. If you move the mouse a lot faster do you still get occasional 500Hz reports?


----------



## Conditioned

Why do you prefer this mouse to the ec1/2-A?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Why do you prefer this mouse to the ec1/2-A?


Generally if you prefer ambi mice you'll prefer this. If you like simple ergo mice then the EC series would be a better pick. I prefer ambi so the FK1 is my favourite, but all things being equal I'd still take my Fk1 over the EC2. My Ec2 had very light right click and the side buttons felt terrible so I returned it.


----------



## Conditioned

Why do you prefer ambi mice?







Sorry but I just figure it's uncomfortable with the extra sidebuttons.


----------



## Sencha

They just have a more exact feel for me. I don't like being forced in to a certain grip in the same way I wouldn't like an ergonomic pencil or scalpel. The more simple a shape is the more complex my choosing of how to hold it. The more complex a shape is the less choices I have to hold it. Its early in the morning pre-caffeine so this might be a crap way of putting it


----------



## ramraze

Comparing Ec1-A and Ec2-A to Fk2 and Fk1, seems like Fk1/2 models have higher lod on max setting when compared to ec1/2-a max setting (same pad - qpad uc50).
Does the same apply to you guys?
I don't understand why this is. Thought the lenses + implementations were the same. Maybe different heights? Anyways, shows a lot of variance and QC stuff from zowie that ought not to be. I mean this doesn't affect my game but is just weird and makes me question their quality.

Also unit by unit variance is too great. I posted in the ec1-a thread that my ec2-a had a noticeably lower max lod than that of my ec1-a.


----------



## Lular

Just got the FK1.

Pros:

Best sensor/tracking you can get
Decent coating
Great cable
Side buttons are very tactile
Low well distributed weight
Good sensor placement (middle)
Great large mousefeet
Shape is somewhat similar to the Sensei (best shape on the market imo for claw/fingertip-hybrid-kind-of-type-grip.

Cons:

It's too long. (Why do you make a mouse 128 mm long when its designed for claw/fingertip gripping... jesus Zowie, cmon. 123-125 mm had been perfect).
It's not wide enough. It's close, but the Sensei/Xai-wideness is just perfect imo. I got slightly larger than average hands, and the mouse is close to feeling cramped in my hand.
Mouse1 and Mouse2-buttons are imo a tad too stiff/hard to press down.
Mouse-wheel has a bit too much resistance.

To sum it up, the perfect mouse for me would be:

Exact sensei shape
3310 sensor
FK1-coating
FK-1 weight
FK1-cable
FK1- side buttons
FK-1 sensor placement
FK1-mousefeet
Omron switches
Roccat Kone-scrollwheel.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lular*
> 
> Just got the FK1.
> 
> Good sensor / tracking


Fixed it for you.


----------



## mtzgr

Just picked one of these up cause Microcenter had them in stock and figured I'd compare it to the older FK. While I like things about the mouse (whole mouse feels solid, nice weight, etc.) , for whatever reason I cannot hit a god damn thing and I have no idea why. All my flick shots miss. Maybe the shape is a lot more funky than it seems and I'm not used to it (I have no problem using other ambi mice like Sensei/Aurora). I haven't measured, but it seems like maybe the DPI steps are significantly off. I don't really know.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtzgr*
> 
> Just picked one of these up cause Microcenter had them in stock and figured I'd compare it to the older FK. While I like things about the mouse (whole mouse feels solid, nice weight, etc.) , for whatever reason I cannot hit a god damn thing and I have no idea why. All my flick shots miss. Maybe the shape is a lot more funky than it seems and I'm not used to it (I have no problem using other ambi mice like Sensei/Aurora). I haven't measured, but it seems like maybe the DPI steps are significantly off. I don't really know.


Probably a mixture between low weight, click delay, different dpi steps, narrow shape and things like that. Try to adjust your sens a bit. If it's solely because of click delay then you will eventually get used to it I guess.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtzgr*
> 
> Just picked one of these up cause Microcenter had them in stock and figured I'd compare it to the older FK. While I like things about the mouse (whole mouse feels solid, nice weight, etc.) , for whatever reason I cannot hit a god damn thing and I have no idea why. All my flick shots miss. Maybe the shape is a lot more funky than it seems and I'm not used to it (I have no problem using other ambi mice like Sensei/Aurora). I haven't measured, but it seems like maybe the DPI steps are significantly off. I don't really know.


I think the FK was 450/1150/2300 whereas the FK1 is 400/800/1600/3200 unless you were already accounting for that but I think most people have found the fk1 to stick relatively closely to the dpi setting when measured.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lular*
> 
> Just got the FK1.
> Cons:
> 
> It's too long. (Why do you make a mouse 128 mm long when its designed for claw/fingertip gripping... jesus Zowie, cmon. 123-125 mm had been perfect).


Can't agree with that, perfect length for me. The arch of the back could be a bit higher even, otherwise I wouldn't change much about the shape.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Can't agree with that, perfect length for me. The arch of the back could be a bit higher even, otherwise I wouldn't change much about the shape.


I agree it isn't too long. If you claw or finger tip why would length bother you if it is mostly towards the front?

I would raise the rear area where your palm contacts, reduce the slant of the sides at the front, remove the ledge, widen the main buttons, make the side buttons similar to the AM and change the way the rear is rounded. It would look very similar in pictures, but it would feel vastly different in your hand.


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Probably a mixture between low weight, click delay, different dpi steps, narrow shape and things like that. Try to adjust your sens a bit. If it's solely because of click delay then you will eventually get used to it I guess.


Click delay is a non-issue. What dpi you use doesn't matter, assuming uniform sensor performance along it's range. I'm hesitant to say that the shape could hinder my play so drastically when it doesn't seem radically different from say the Sensei or the Aurora, but I guess it's enough to throw me off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> I think the FK was 450/1150/2300 whereas the FK1 is 400/800/1600/3200 unless you were already accounting for that but I think most people have found the fk1 to stick relatively closely to the dpi setting when measured.


Yeah I just adjust in-game sens for whatever dpi I'm using. If it's actually ~400dpi then I guess it's the shape, I dunno.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtzgr*
> 
> Click delay is a non-issue. What dpi you use doesn't matter, assuming uniform sensor performance along it's range. I'm hesitant to say that the shape could hinder my play so drastically when it doesn't seem radically different from say the Sensei or the Aurora, but I guess it's enough to throw me off.
> Yeah I just adjust in-game sens for whatever dpi I'm using. If it's actually ~400dpi then I guess it's the shape, I dunno.


I had the same issue with fk1 and fk2, but in target tracking/trackaiming. My flicks were on point, but couldn't track properly, aim would shake left and right. I have played with original FK for 8 months, then when I got used to the fk2 again, it didn't change much. The shape of even the fk1 are too narrow for me + too low. It's playable but I just don't perform the same


----------



## SoFGR

*delete plz*


----------



## thumus

What do you guys think, would the FK1 suit me better than the FK2? I currently use the EC2 Blue, but the side buttons are failing and the coating is horrible. So I was thinking of buying either the FK1 or the FK2, since the EC2-A uses the same coating as the EC2 Blue. My hands are about 16cm long so quite small and the EC2 shape is very good. I use palm grip mostly with a claw twist on it. Since the dimensions are almost the same on both of the FK's I'd like recommendations. I also have the G100s which isn't enough lenghty for me. Quite the long read...


----------



## nittwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> What do you guys think, would the FK1 suit me better than the FK2? I currently use the EC2 Blue, but the side buttons are failing and the coating is horrible. So I was thinking of buying either the FK1 or the FK2, since the EC2-A uses the same coating as the EC2 Blue. My hands are about 16cm long so quite small and the EC2 shape is very good. I use palm grip mostly with a claw twist on it. Since the dimensions are almost the same on both of the FK's I'd like recommendations. I also have the G100s which isn't enough lenghty for me. Quite the long read...


Obviously the FK2. If you like so much the EC2-A, why not buy another one?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> What do you guys think, would the FK1 suit me better than the FK2? I currently use the EC2 Blue, but the side buttons are failing and the coating is horrible. So I was thinking of buying either the FK1 or the FK2, since the EC2-A uses the same coating as the EC2 Blue. My hands are about 16cm long so quite small and the EC2 shape is very good. I use palm grip mostly with a claw twist on it. Since the dimensions are almost the same on both of the FK's I'd like recommendations. I also have the G100s which isn't enough lenghty for me. Quite the long read...


Believe me. Those few millimeters make a difference. My hand is ~18cm and I could use palmgrip if I wanted to on the fk2. Your hand should be perfect for the fk2.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Believe me. Those few millimeters make a difference. My hand is ~18cm and I could use palmgrip if I wanted to on the fk2. Your hand should be perfect for the fk2.


Thank you! I won't buy it right now, but certainly will unless they change the coating on the EC2-A.


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nittwit*
> 
> Obviously the FK2. If you like so much the EC2-A, why not buy another one?


Because the coating is horrible.


----------



## ncck

Hey guys are the stock mouse feet on the fk1 really weak? I was literally noticing decreased performance in csgo (I'm very good) and noticed that I was becoming less consistent or struggling to make simple shots

So I cleaned my mousepad and still felt that way.. nothing changed so I replaced my mouse feet and then noticed the glide was back but I've only had the mouse for like a month or so (gaming a lot though at a very very low sensitivity) so how often am I suppose to change these mice feet... any alternatives that won't put my mouse on tilt? (meaning if I apply pressure right/left the mouse won't tilt over.. I got really high mouse feet one time and that was the downside)


----------



## AnimalK

On My FK1 and EC2-A, the feet were a little rough out of the box, but after a couple days of use they become extremely smooth and slippery.

If you look at the mouse feet after usage under a light you can tell what areas are touching the pad as they are much smoother than the areas that are not.


----------



## Kyube

Did anyone try the new Hyperglides Z-1 on a FK1/FK2/AM/FK? How's tracking, PCS, glide ability, cpi steps and feel?


----------



## leothelion

Bought a FK1, EC2-A and EC1-A and I like the FK1 the most by far. I've been wanting to try this mouse for a while but I was worried it wouldn't fit me because I had Kana v2 that I somewhat liked but it wasn't wide enough at the middle and the FK1 had about the same dimensions there from what I knew. Anyway, I decided to give it a try and I'm happy that I did because I absolutely love this mouse. Best mouse I've had since the intellimices a long time ago. Some say the clicks are too stiff but I have no problem with them. Great mouse and I'm glad I've finally found my mouse after looking for so long.


----------



## nittwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> Because the coating is horrible.


I didn't saw the post earlier. Why don't you try with electrical tape?

There isn't too much small mice with an alike shape. Maybe you could try the Gladius, DA or maybe the Ec-2 Evo white.

Your hands are super small, so If you're willing to spend some money, you should try the Roccat Lua or wait for the Sica .


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nittwit*
> 
> I didn't saw the post earlier. Why don't you try with electrical tape?
> 
> There isn't too much small mice with an alike shape. Maybe you could try the Gladius, DA or maybe the Ec-2 Evo white.
> 
> Your hands are super small, so If you're willing to spend some money, you should try the Roccat Lua or wait for the Sica .


Doesn't electric tape leave glue stuff onto the mouse if I'd want to take them off. DA is too big for me and the Sica is too small, since it's the same size as the Logitech G100s, right?


----------



## leothelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> Doesn't electric tape leave glue stuff onto the mouse if I'd want to take them off. DA is too big for me and the Sica is too small, since it's the same size as the Logitech G100s, right?


Yes, it leaves glue stuff. I did it on the Kana v2 I had before, but you can just wash it off.

Sica dimensions: 115 x 62 x 39
G100s: 116.75 x 62.5 x 38.34


----------



## thumus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leothelion*
> 
> Yes, it leaves glue stuff. I did it on the Kana v2 I had before, but you can just wash it off.
> 
> Sica dimensions: 115 x 62 x 39
> G100s: 116.75 x 62.5 x 38.34


How hard is it to get the glue stuff off? Just a slightly wet paper/towel?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thumus*
> 
> How hard is it to get the glue stuff off? Just a slightly wet paper/towel?


Very easy. Or rubbing alcohol/hand sanitizer


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Very easy. Or rubbing alcohol/hand sanitizer


Be careful with these. Over time it could degrade the plastic on the mouse.


----------



## nittwit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nittwit*
> 
> I didn't saw the post earlier. Why don't you try with electrical tape?
> 
> There isn't too much small mice with an alike shape. Maybe you could try the Gladius, DA or maybe the Ec-2 Evo white.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Very easy. Or rubbing alcohol/hand sanitizer


Don't use alcohol on the bottom of the mouse.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nittwit*
> 
> Don't use alcohol on the bottom of the mouse.


If it's once then there's no difference. He needs to wipe the residue once he removes the tape, not do regular cleaning


----------



## Jalal

While the original FK had knowingly bad pixel walk, this issue would've had to be mentioned in the review? Why no mention?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> There never was pixel skipping (maybe you confuse that with pixel walk?) and the lowest step on the FK1 is very responsive. I use mine at 400 cpi.


What? Does it or not? Like a charm deosn't mean anything.

Apart from hand cramps and too low lift off? Low lod paired with hulls at the bottom.

Malus means negative, and i don't know where this word was originally set.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got a question, anyone had problems with the scroll wheel button not clicking or over clicking?

I use the scroll wheel button all the time but today its started going spastic and a single click will open up to 10 of the one link


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got a question, anyone had problems with the scroll wheel button not clicking or over clicking?
> 
> I use the scroll wheel button all the time but today its started going spastic and a single click will open up to 10 of the one link


That is a defect and you should RMA if it's within warranty. Probably the switch is done.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That is a defect and you should RMA if it's within warranty. Probably the switch is done.


Well I gave it a good smack and its working again now, maybe there was something in it

If it does it again I suppose I'll have to RMA it


----------



## zeteNe

Hi guys, i want to ask for your opinion about a mouse pad. Currently i have a Zowie FK1 and a SS QcK+, and i want to replace my old qck with something good and I don't know for what pad should I go. Can you please help me with some sugestions and feedback?


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeteNe*
> 
> Hi guys, i want to ask for your opinion about a mouse pad. Currently i have a Zowie FK1 and a SS QcK+, and i want to replace my old qck with something good and I don't know for what pad should I go. Can you please help me with some sugestions and feedback?


the HandStands supermat is a little smaller than the QCK+, but it is like $9 and I like it.


----------



## zeteNe

Thx for reply, i want a pad that is big, like qck+. I've seen some goliathus speed and qck Heavy, are they good enough?


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeteNe*
> 
> Thx for reply, i want a pad that is big, like qck+. I've seen some goliathus speed and qck Heavy, are they good enough?


Well, I actually really like the surfaces on Perixx mousepads, but they don't have a good sized pad. Their XL model is smaller than the superpad, but their XXL is 32"x18", so I emailed them and suggested a pad like 17.5x14.5 and they actually replied and thanked me for my input and asked what pad is similar in size to the one I want them to make.


----------



## zeteNe

Ok, but that pad it's not in my country, i couldn't find it anywere(Romania), that's the reason that i am looking for a known firm like SS, Razer, Roccat, etc.


----------



## zeteNe

What do you think about this one? http://xtrfy.com/product/xgp1-l4/


----------



## ZeBodscha

I realized that some people tested newer batches of the FK1 and found out the click latency was reduced on those compared to the original ones. Does anybody know if there is some kind of possibility for a firmware update, that owners of older versions could do or any way to get similar results on older FK1s? Would be great to know, if there was anything you could do about it, cause the only flawed thing left was the mousewheel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## detto87

No firmware updates possible on any Zowie mouse released.
You have to buy a new FK1 to get improved click latency.


----------



## jung1e

So Gfinity csgo just concluded for today and as usual I was browsing through the galleries, and I came across a pic with VP Snax's mouse.

He uses a special glossy FK2? Really dig the color scheme.

http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/6871-full/1435429273.0354.jpeg


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> So Gfinity csgo just concluded for today and as usual I was browsing through the galleries, and I came across a pic with VP Snax's mouse.
> 
> He uses a special glossy FK2? Really dig the color scheme.
> 
> http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/6871-full/1435429273.0354.jpeg


That looks sick


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> So Gfinity csgo just concluded for today and as usual I was browsing through the galleries, and I came across a pic with VP Snax's mouse.
> 
> He uses a special glossy FK2? Really dig the color scheme.
> 
> http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/6871-full/1435429273.0354.jpeg


I know Neo also have or at least had a special FK2, a white glossy version.


----------



## coolharris93

Hey guys i bought the FK1 last week with a SS Qck+ mousepad.So far the mouse is perfect except from one problem.I'm using always 400dpi(windows 8/11) and when im moving the mouse very slow the tracking is a little bad(like the curson is doing a tiny jump).I've tried cleaning the sensor but no luck.Any ideas?


----------



## Melan

8/11 is your problem. Revert windows sensitivity back to default 6/11.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> 8/11 is your problem. Revert windows sensitivity back to default 6/11.


This fixed my problem.Thank you so much!
Rep+


----------



## gene-z

Have there been any mods to fix the really stiff clicks? Can't the shell be modded to lighten the pressure required?


----------



## CIV

I took apart my FK2 and looked around the shell a bit. I thought about sanding down the inside of the top shell...for like a minute. Not sure if that would just increase the distance though and could just mess it up. I think to myself, I know huanos are zowie's thing. But what if they just came out with an FK with a light shell and the choice of omrons... I think it would make all other mouse obsolete, at least for me. I would buy a lifetime supply.


----------



## olls

This mouse causes the mouse pointer to move by itself both on my plastic pad and on the table. I've tinkered with the various LOD settings, but the problem persists.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olls*
> 
> This mouse causes the mouse pointer to move by itself both on my plastic pad and on the table. I've tinkered with the various LOD settings, but the problem persists.
> Any suggestions?


Defective unit maybe.


----------



## olls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Defective unit maybe.


Fixed it by using a cloth pad instead. Apparently the fk1 can't handle transparent pads very well.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olls*
> 
> Fixed it by using a cloth pad instead. Apparently the fk1 can't handle transparent pads very well.


Oh alright, if your plastic pads are transparent then yes, most mice have trouble with that.


----------



## gene-z

Is there any way to confirm you receive the new firmware that supposedly improves click latency?


----------



## yeahman

anyone here have the g100s and could possibly post some size comparison pics? having some issues with mine and the fk1 seems like a reasonable replacement.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahman*
> 
> anyone here have the g100s and could possibly post some size comparison pics? having some issues with mine and the fk1 seems like a reasonable replacement.


This picture is in the OP (FK1 in middle, G100s left side):

http://imgur.com/RUPJsJo

And I have a comparison of the G100s with the ZA11 in my video, ZA11 has the same length


----------



## yeahman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> This picture is in the OP (FK1 in middle, G100s left side):
> 
> http://imgur.com/RUPJsJo
> 
> And I have a comparison of the G100s with the ZA11 in my video, ZA11 has the same length


oops, my bad. thanks mate!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I want to test this mouse however no one yet has specified what serial number indicates the magical "fixed" version.


----------



## microe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I want to test this mouse however no one yet has specified what serial number indicates the magical "fixed" version.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1565512/looking-to-replace-my-fk1-wait-or-now/10#post_24219963


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microe*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565512/looking-to-replace-my-fk1-wait-or-now/10#post_24219963


I can confirm this, as I just got a newer one:

OLD - FK201*X14*071003641
NEW - FK201*X15*051038924

This newer one is perfect. Scroll wheel works, as opposed to the X14 I had notch reg issues with. The wheel does feel a bit more tight/stiff, though. I can also notice a large difference in the click latency comparing the old model to the newer one. I also compared the newer one to a G700 I had laying around and I couldn't tell or feel the difference in latency. The newer FK1 does feel like the clicks are stiffer, but that is most likely because I'm comparing a broken in one to one fresh out of the box.



Edit: Mouse feet are still super thin, you need apply the extras included on top of the ones in place.


----------



## saltedham

i got a fk1 FK201X1502, should that be a good one?


----------



## PeakCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> i got a fk1 FK201X1502, should that be a good one?


Since it's an X15 I'd say so.


----------



## gene-z

Been using the new model and there seems to be a new defect I've noticed as I've broken it in and gotten use to it. The right side of the shell is much harder to press than the left side. The problem becomes even worse if your middle finger rests on the edge. I've found myself going to click sometimes and being met with resistance. It almost feels like there is something stuck underneath it. If I look at the mouse from the font and head on, you can see the right click button shell slightly curves upwards on the outside compared to the left click. So it just looks like it's a slightly warped shell causing the issue.


----------



## Kerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Been using the new model and there seems to be a new defect I've noticed as I've broken it in and gotten use to it. The right side of the shell is much harder to press than the left side. The problem becomes even worse if your middle finger rests on the edge. I've found myself going to click sometimes and being met with resistance. It almost feels like there is something stuck underneath it. If I look at the mouse from the font and head on, you can see the right click button shell slightly curves upwards on the outside compared to the left click. So it just looks like it's a slightly warped shell causing the issue.


I haven't noticed this since I bought mine in April, maybe it's wear and tear from clicking a lot? its a unibody design so maybe the shell has an alignment issue.


----------



## Robobot

Does the FK2 also had a 'fixed' latency after a certain date/number, or is it just the FK1?


----------



## Kerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robobot*
> 
> Does the FK2 also had a 'fixed' latency after a certain date/number, or is it just the FK1?


its both series


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerl*
> 
> I haven't noticed this since I bought mine in April, maybe it's wear and tear from clicking a lot? its a unibody design so maybe the shell has an alignment issue.


It's brand new, but I've fixed it. I opened it up and the USB cable that plugs into the pcb was snagged in the corner and rubbing against the plastic stem that pushes the switch. For those that might have the same issue:

The cable that connects to the top shell to the bottom shell can be pulled straight out. The blue side goes towards to top of the mouse when plugging it back in. The molex styled connector that comes from the USB to PCB can also be removed, just hold down the male end (the part soldered to the pcb) and pull on the connector and it should slide out.

From here I just flattened the entry cable to fit better for the grooves at the top where the cable is snaked in. Then where you connect the molex to PCB, I tucked the wires between a capacitor and the male connection so they aren't bent upward and instead snug to the PCB.

Now that I've taken it apart, I might buy some matte clear coat and see if that gives a better coating against sweat.


----------



## zeflow

New logo and color for the fk series.

http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=65


----------



## j0hn

Eww


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Eww


? So, a new logo and white is that much worse than yellow? ooook.


----------



## aLv1080

I think it looks better as white, but I didn't like the new logo.
But whatever, it's the same mouse lol


----------



## pnoozi

I've had the FK2 for about a week. I like the mouse (light, ambidextrous, good build quality), but it has a few issues for me.

1. Forced fingertip grip

http://i.imgur.com/0u0hfw2.jpg

Look closely, you can see that the fingertips actually curve upward at the tips. They "cup" your fingertips, preventing you from sliding your hand further up the mouse for a palm grip. If you do slide your hand up, you end up resting your fingers awkwardly on the edges formed by the tips, which isn't comfortable at all. So you are basically forced to use a fingertip or claw grip on this mouse.

2. No software









Can't rebind side buttons at the driver level. So when I talk in TeamSpeak and I'm browsing in Chrome, I'm also hitting the "back" button in Chrome. Fail.

3. No glossy option

I prefer the feel of a glossy surface. Matte surfaces seem to pick up a greasy shine over time. Glossy plastic feels nicer in the palm IMO, and can be wiped clean without a hassle.

Unfortunately I think I'll be attempting to return this mouse. Despite the laser sensor, I think I'll try a Sensei Raw next. Sorry Zowie. I'm sure this is the right mouse for some folks, but it's "almost, but no cigar" for me.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 2. No software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rebind side buttons at the driver level. So when I talk in TeamSpeak and I'm browsing in Chrome, I'm also hitting the "back" button in Chrome. Fail.


*Solution:*



You'd be surprised.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> I've had the FK2 for about a week. I like the mouse (light, ambidextrous, good build quality), but it has a few issues for me.
> 
> 2. No software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't rebind side buttons at the driver level. So when I talk in TeamSpeak and I'm browsing in Chrome, I'm also hitting the "back" button in Chrome. Fail.


I use caps + sidebuttons to mute my mic and the sound on TS.
When you're browsing and you want to mute the TS, just put your pointer in the taskbar and then mute it.

It doesn't bother me at all tbh.


----------



## zeteNe

Hi guys, I have some problems with my FK1, problems which I didnt't had before.
When i set my polling rate at 500hz, it seems like it's shooting in slow motion, but when i set it to 1000hz I get these values

Untitled.png 317k .png file

What can I do?


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeteNe*
> 
> Hi guys, I have some problems with my FK1, problems which I didnt't had before.
> When i set my polling rate at 500hz, it seems like it's shooting in slow motion, but when i set it to 1000hz I get these values.What can I do?


Try plugging in another mouse and uninstalling the FK usb device driver in device manager. After the uninstall unplug your FK and plug it back in.
Are you actually noticing some weird behavior or just a placebo, nobody knows. Your pc could just be acting strange.


----------



## zeteNe

My pc is actining normal and good, with no problems. I will try what you suggested @Soo8 and I will come back to reply.

L.E. Indeed there are no more red lines in MMR, which seems the instability is gone, at least for now.
Thx.


----------



## aLv1080

After more than a year of use I'm starting to have some real problems with the FK1.
I'm getting double clicks with the scroll, and also it's activating randomly more often than it used to.
Sometimes I randomly jump while ingame and I die because of it. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> After more than a year of use I'm starting to have some real problems with the FK1.
> I'm getting double clicks with the scroll, and also it's activating randomly more often than it used to.
> Sometimes I randomly jump while ingame and I die because of it. Pretty annoying.


What's that? Time to try a new mouse you say? #hype


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> What's that? Time to try a new mouse you say? #hype


What a guess!








I bought a Rival today, believe it or not I haven't tested it yet. But I still have another FK1 lying around somewhere, I didn't even open it. I bought two because the first one took more than 100 days to arrive, I thought it was lost and I bought another one.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> After more than a year of use I'm starting to have some real problems with the FK1.
> I'm getting double clicks with the scroll, and also it's activating randomly more often than it used to.
> Sometimes I randomly jump while ingame and I die because of it. Pretty annoying.


Have you tried opening it up and cleaning the scroll sensor? I find that after longer periods of use dust and hair tend to get though the scroll wheel gap and build up over time on the IR sensor.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Have you tried opening it up and cleaning the scroll sensor? I find that after longer periods of use dust and hair tend to get though the scroll wheel gap and build up over time on the IR sensor.


Thanks, I'll try that as soon as I buy some new feet, and I'll also replace the scrollwheel switch. I'm looking to buy some hyperglides this time...


----------



## aLv1080

I ended up replacing the switches without buying new feet. I replaced the original Huanos for the D2FC-F-7N, chinese ones.
There was a difference, but it wasnt huge. All the other mice I've tried still have lighter clicks than the FK1.
I also cleaned the scrollwheel and it's still activating randomly. I think it's a bug in the encoder, I don't know. (even tho it wasn't happening in like 2 weeks ago)

And oh, I got the Rival. The tracking feels much better and more responsive than the FK1's. The shape of the FK1 is still better, but the Rival is not bad either. I think I'll be using it until the FM ambi release.


----------



## jeffk

Hi,

I currently have the very first Zowie FK, and I'm thinking to buy the FK2 too have sensor improvement and less lantency.

But one thing I love from the very frist FK is the coating. I had the FK14 one year and half ago and it wasnt the same, much like 'plastic' so i returned it.

I would like to know if the new FK2 (white, new logo, X15 serial number) have the same rubber coating as the very very first Zowie FK.

Thanks


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I currently have the very first Zowie FK, and I'm thinking to buy the FK2 too have sensor improvement and less lantency.
> 
> But one thing I love from the very frist FK is the coating. I had the FK14 one year and half ago and it wasnt the same, much like 'plastic' so i returned it.
> 
> I would like to know if the new FK2 (white, new logo, X15 serial number) have the same rubber coating as the very very first Zowie FK.
> 
> Thanks


No, no rubber coating. There is no more of that abomination. The newer coating is more textured and matte, it's way better. You just need to play for a bit to have your hands perspire and it will grip just fine. Otherwise you can swap the internals to your old shell.


----------



## PaulC1978

Hi I'm first time poster,
I recently got a FK1 from eBay, there's a big chain of sellers from San Jose, they do not specify if they retail older or newer batch but I decided to take a chance anyway. Mine came with s/n: FK201X15051038768 which is a 2015 batch and I'm really, really happy with it.
The sensor performs perfectly on my steelseries HD4 pad with setting of 800 dpi and 6/11 windows sensitivity.
I do not find the clicks hard or stiff at all, this 2015 model I got feels a slight bit softer to click than one from 2014 which I have tried from a friend before. I play some LoL with it and I'm able to spam the mouse 2 effortlessly with it. I also love where the mouse 4 side button is located, this is the first mouse I've ever used that I can actually rest my thumb perfectly over a side button while gripping it normally.
The scroll wheel is also very nice, the pressure needed to make a single scroll step is just perfect, not too loose or too resistant, the wheel click feels awesome and never scrolls accidentally while clicking.
The biggest FK1 positive for me is the size of the mouse, every mouse I've had before was too short in length so I was forced to use a claw grip which I hate because of excessive wrist/finger fatigue. I have a larger than average hand and the FK1 is longer in length than most, so my middle finger does not hang off at all and this allows me use a hybrid palm-fingertip grip which is way more comfortable than claw.
I rate this mouse 9.8/10. It would be a perfect 10 for me if it were a tiny bit wider (+0.15 inch) and weight was a tad heavier (+6g)


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> No, no rubber coating. There is no more of that abomination. The newer coating is more textured and matte, it's way better. You just need to play for a bit to have your hands perspire and it will grip just fine. Otherwise you can swap the internals to your old shell.


100% sure ?


----------



## KFieLd

If the FK1 utilizes the same coating as the EC-A's do.. then yes I can agree with what ramraze said. It's a lightly textured matte coating that feels smooth and almost satin like to the touch. It's a bit slippery with dry hands, but once you start playing/perspiring.. it grips up. If it's too smooth, and you don't care what your mouse looks like.. you can put a couple small pieces of electrical tape on the sides where you rest of your thumb/ring/pinky fingers. Depending on how you grip it.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> 100% sure ?


Yes


----------



## gene-z

Imagine an FK1 with a PBT plastic shell and a anti-sweat coating?









The PBT plastic keycaps on my keyboard have been going 5+ months without cleaning and they still feel dry and have that great texture feel. I don't know why companies aren't moving to this material for mice, it feels f'in amazing and doesn't shine in two weeks. I can tell the FK1 is a cheap ABS type plastic, as mine started to gain a shine after a few weeks. It's not bad, but you can see it when the light hits it at the right angle.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Imagine an FK1 with a PBT plastic shell and a anti-sweat coating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PBT plastic keycaps on my keyboard have been going 5+ months without cleaning and they still feel dry and have that great texture feel. I don't know why companies aren't moving to this material for mice, it feels f'in amazing and doesn't shine in two weeks.


A typical Mouse Casing is way larger than any key-cap profile hence they stopped using PBT ages ago maybe due to costs involved in using PBT to manufacture the casings, who knows.

Good Ducky is trying to release an all PBT shell so you can adore it's strengths within a right handed mouse. Beware though PBT is easy to crack when dropped if the shell isn't engineered to take sudden shocks to it's structure.

I noticed quite a lot of older Microsoft Ball mice with slight cracks and splits within their shells, hence they were very cheap to buy but they are also quite heavy in weight. All the 80g fanatics will kill themselves trying to move an all PBT mouse across their mouse pad.


----------



## wareya

just put a very thin panel of pbt across the sides and 99% of pbt-wanters will be happy


----------



## pruik6

Hello guys, i have the oldest Zowie FK small one. Now i want to buy new Zowie mouse.
But the old FK is to small my hand cramps. Do the extra size of the FK1 helps or shall i stay away.


----------



## Aventadoor

FK1 has gotten an update with the new logo, but anyone know if they have fixed the clicks?
I really dislike the hump on ZA11... But I hate the clicks on the FK1.


----------



## KFieLd

They fixed the click latency, or should say made a big improvement. Is that your question or are you referring to the huano switches which are slightly "stiffer" than omrons? All zowie mice use huanos still to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Aventadoor

But they are still as hard to press?
I know Zowie use huanos, I got EC-1, EC-2, AM, FK1 and ZA11. But the first FK1, which has noticeable worse clicks then ZA11.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But they are still as hard to press?
> I know Zowie use huanos, I got EC-1, EC-2, AM, FK1 and ZA11. But the first FK1, which has noticeable worse clicks then ZA11.


I'm curious about that as well, but I don't think they've changed that tbh.


----------



## immune

I have an original FK and FK1 refresh (black/white) and FK1 main keys are ligher to press, although front side button is malfunctioning. I use press to talk on both side buttons, one for ingame (CSGO) and one for team speak. One of side keys sometimes doesnt register click, and it never registers that i press and hold it (it sometimes works as just a click and release, despite holding it down).


----------



## Scrimstar

Somehow I got a yellow FK1 w/ old box from Amazon. The clicks were surprisingly light somehow.. lighter than ec2/za12, but I am returning it bc it was opened....

The shape was excellent, but I felt the back was a little flimsy. Is the feel between FK1/FK2 drastic? EC2 fits my hands perfectly. Also, are the white versions harder to click?

the gap btwn plastic/switch was much closer than this


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Somehow I got a yellow FK1 w/ old box from Amazon. The clicks were surprisingly light somehow.. lighter than ec2/za12, but I am returning it bc it was opened....
> 
> The shape was excellent, but I felt the back was a little flimsy. Is the feel between FK1/FK2 drastic? EC2 fits my hands perfectly. Also, are the white versions harder to click?
> 
> the gap btwn plastic/switch was much closer than this


I got told the white version has slightly lighter clicks. I can tell you how the FK1 feels compared to the FK2 once I get my FK1 in the next few days, cause I still have my old FK in the cupboard...


----------



## Aventadoor

White version?


----------



## pgabor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> White version?


http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=65


----------



## Aventadoor

....
Why you call that white version?
I thought it was a white FK1 coming...
Not just the new logo... ffs


----------



## Maximillion

^dude is low key mad because for a moment he thought a white FK1 existed...LMAO


----------



## Aventadoor

I was just playing around with my white Zowie AM, and then I read "White version"! OMG A WHITE GLOSSY FK1!!?!1!?!?111??
But I guess not...

Stupid to call it "white version", its not white... ITS BLACK WITH A SMALL WHITE LOGO!


----------



## CorruptBE

Everyone has that moment when he sees the text of it being mentioned in a Thread or Thread Title:


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> I got told the white version has slightly lighter clicks. I can tell you how the FK1 feels compared to the FK2 once I get my FK1 in the next few days, cause I still have my old FK in the cupboard...


alrightyy, my hands are ~19x9cm, is there any mice that fits u well?


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> alrightyy, my hands are ~19x9cm, is there any mice that fits u well?


Anything ambidextrous (WMO, Abyssus Mirror, FK, etc.), G303, G502/G402, G400/MX518, FinalMouse, EC2-A, Lachesis, Diamondback, G9X were what fit me really well


----------



## Pa12a

I used my FK 2013 only for the last couple of days to get used to it again, just got the FK1 in my mail. I was afraid that it wouldn't feel the same...

but heck, does it feel nice, just as good as the old FK, if not even better. I was troubled that because I had an EC2-A that felt way different that it might've been the sensor, but that was nonsense after all and just a result from the shape it had, the FK1 feels just like the FK felt, just grippier with the better coating and has better tracking imo in comparison to the old 3090. With certain mice I could AWP better, spray or tap better, flick or trace better, but with the FK I could do everything decently, thankful that it didn't change with the newer FKs.

I like the dimensions of the FK1 more, it fills my hand up just a tiny little more which I really do like, not too narrow and not too wide for me... Scroll wheel feels like the EC2-A which I'm grateful for since I did really like it like that. Clicks feel more solid, but that could be because my old FK has been in quite some use over the past 2+ years.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> I used my FK 2013 only for the last couple of days to get used to it again, just got the FK1 in my mail. I was afraid that it wouldn't feel the same...
> 
> but heck, does it feel nice, just as good as the old FK, if not even better. I was troubled that because I had an EC2-A that felt way different that it might've been the sensor, but that was nonsense after all and just a result from the shape it had, the FK1 feels just like the FK felt, just grippier with the better coating and has better tracking imo in comparison to the old 3090. With certain mice I could AWP better, spray or tap better, flick or trace better, but with the FK I could do everything decently, thankful that it didn't change with the newer FKs.
> 
> I like the dimensions of the FK1 more, it fills my hand up just a tiny little more which I really do like, not too narrow and not too wide for me... Scroll wheel feels like the EC2-A which I'm grateful for since I did really like it like that. Clicks feel more solid, but that could be because my old FK has been in quite some use over the past 2+ years.


r the clicks harder than ec2 o.o

i think ima just get the fk1, width at the middle was good, i think i can get used to the really wide back.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> r the clicks harder than ec2 o.o
> 
> i think ima just get the fk1, width at the middle was good, i think i can get used to the really wide back.


I'd say they're just a tad crisper and harder than the EC-A, however I have an easier time with them cause I sometimes had major trouble spamming on the EC2-A (the grip wouldn't let me spam e.g. a 5-7 on eco rounds, I sometimes had a pause in between shots cause of my grip making it hard to click fast, never was the case with the FKs)...

When it comes to hardness I believe FK > ZA > EC


----------



## [email protected]

About 1 year and 3 months later, my FK1 is starting to do double clicks on its own.









I do not even use my mouse that hard. In fact, in order to save the buttons, I do not even use the buttons while not in a game, I remapped them to keyboard with AHK.... and still this double click crap happens and only after 1 year....

This is my first Zowie product and needless to say I am extremely disappointed. Even ****ty Razer mice I had lasted longer than this.









What is Zowie's warranty period? Is it only one year? Can't seem to find any info about it on their official website.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Imagine an FK1 with a PBT plastic shell and a anti-sweat coating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PBT plastic keycaps on my keyboard have been going 5+ months without cleaning and they still feel dry and have that great texture feel. I don't know why companies aren't moving to this material for mice, it feels f'in amazing and doesn't shine in two weeks. I can tell the FK1 is a cheap ABS type plastic, as mine started to gain a shine after a few weeks. It's not bad, but you can see it when the light hits it at the right angle.


What kb is it?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> About 1 year and 3 months later, my FK1 is starting to do double clicks on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not even use my mouse that hard. In fact, in order to save the buttons, I do not even use the buttons while not in a game, I remapped them to keyboard with AHK.... and still this double click crap happens and only after 1 year....
> 
> This is my first Zowie product and needless to say I am extremely disappointed. Even ****ty Razer mice I had lasted longer than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Zowie's warranty period? Is it only one year? Can't seem to find any info about it on their official website.


Warranty is valid for 24 months from purchase date. You pay shipping to them, they pay to send it back. It's like $5 small priority box or $3 in a padded envelope in the US. It took about a week to get a replacement on my original one that had scroll wheel issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> What kb is it?


Keyboard is in my sig with these blank keycaps.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> About 1 year and 3 months later, my FK1 is starting to do double clicks on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not even use my mouse that hard. In fact, in order to save the buttons, I do not even use the buttons while not in a game, I remapped them to keyboard with AHK.... and still this double click crap happens and only after 1 year....
> 
> This is my first Zowie product and needless to say I am extremely disappointed. Even ****ty Razer mice I had lasted longer than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Zowie's warranty period? Is it only one year? Can't seem to find any info about it on their official website.


Switches can easily break earlier, on my first FK I had double clicking after 2 months, got an rma and that one is still working perfectly after 2 years.

Just do the rma, as annoying as it is.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Switches can easily break earlier, on my first FK I had double clicking after 2 months, got an rma and that one is still working perfectly after 2 years.
> 
> Just do the rma, as annoying as it is.


Depends upon where you live, due to great distances and complete isolation I have to desolder any non working switches all by my lonesome.

Bought a specific Desoldering machine with an inbuilt vacuum pump and it's perfect in melting and sucking all the solder you point the hand piece to. Able to absorb up to six omron switches (solder) in under 5 minutes.....STAT







.

Now it's easier to substitute the old switches with any number of newer Omrons.


----------



## Melan

Vacuum pump? Use desoldering wick, you noobs.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Depends upon where you live, due to great distances and complete isolation I have to desolder any non working switches all by my lonesome.
> 
> Bought a specific Desoldering machine with an inbuilt vacuum pump and it's perfect in melting and sucking all the solder you point the hand piece to. Able to absorb up to six omron switches (solder) in under 5 minutes.....STAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now it's easier to substitute the old switches with any number of newer Omrons.


Yeah, that's a good fix if rma is not possible. But if you can use rma it's better to do, should not let any company get away with bad quality.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Warranty is valid for 24 months from purchase date. You pay shipping to them, they pay to send it back. It's like $5 small priority box or $3 in a padded envelope in the US. It took about a week to get a replacement on my original one that had scroll wheel issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Switches can easily break earlier, on my first FK I had double clicking after 2 months, got an rma and that one is still working perfectly after 2 years.
> 
> Just do the rma, as annoying as it is.


Thanks guys I will try to get an RMA from them. Doing RMA at this time of the year always worries me though, the holidays and all that make turnaround time really long.. .__.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Vacuum pump? Use desoldering wick, you noobs.


Sure, if you pay for it, solder pump is cheaper, and being the cheapo i am, ill take the cheapest working option.


----------



## Melan

If you mean pay a whole 0.70$ for 2 meters? Yeah ok lol.

Either way you'll need both. My vacuum pump still collecting dust.


----------



## trism

You don't need solder wick or a vacuum pump at all for desoldering through-hole mounted components... Especially the switches are super easy to desolder except for some rare cases where there's something else blocking the access. Even then I'd start by removing the excess with the vacuum pump and rest with the wick.

Solder wick is generally quite expensive at least in here. Bought 1.6 m for 6€.


----------



## Melan

Ebay is your friend.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Ebay is your friend.


For many people around the world, it's their ONLY friend







.


----------



## raucous

Have any owners of the FK1 also tried the Steelseries Kana 1 mouse?

My grip looks the same as the reviewer (Ino.) in the first post who states the mouse feels perfect for him. However the Kana is also an ambi mouse with a similar looking shape and I didn't like the Kana. I much prefer my Deathadder.

Wondering if I will like the FK1.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raucous*
> 
> Have any owners of the FK1 also tried the Steelseries Kana 1 mouse?
> 
> My grip looks the same as the reviewer (Ino.) in the first post who states the mouse feels perfect for him. However the Kana is also an ambi mouse with a similar looking shape and I didn't like the Kana. I much prefer my Deathadder.
> 
> Wondering if I will like the FK1.


I have the kana and the side buttons were the worst ever. Misclicking galore...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Warranty is valid for 24 months from purchase date. You pay shipping to them, they pay to send it back. It's like $5 small priority box or $3 in a padded envelope in the US. It took about a week to get a replacement on my original one that had scroll wheel issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Switches can easily break earlier, on my first FK I had double clicking after 2 months, got an rma and that one is still working perfectly after 2 years.
> 
> Just do the rma, as annoying as it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks guys I will try to get an RMA from them. Doing RMA at this time of the year always worries me though, the holidays and all that make turnaround time really long.. .__.


This sucks.... I contacted Zowie and they said the double clicks is probably caused by the switch's tension spring and that they can't do RMA because I'm past the warranty period... I asked them how long is the warranty since there's nothing on their site they said it's only 1 year for US and Canada.

Can't believe I'm looking for yet another mouse after just about a year... sigh


----------



## bleets

I noticed something today that's...err...strange.

Does anybody elses FK1 get...warm on the bottom?

I came to the mouse today after it had been sat still on the (cloth) mouse pad for quite a while and it had left a strangely warm patch there, sure enough the bottom of the mouse is warm around where the LED is or just above...I can't remember if it was like this before as it's been a week or two since I've used it but previously it was used on USB 2 on an old P55 motherboard and it's now running on a USB 3.0 port on a newer motherboard...which is when i noticed the noticeable warmth...


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> I noticed something today that's...err...strange.
> 
> Does anybody elses FK1 get...warm on the bottom?
> 
> I came to the mouse today after it had been sat still on the (cloth) mouse pad for quite a while and it had left a strangely warm patch there, sure enough the bottom of the mouse is warm around where the LED is or just above...I can't remember if it was like this before as it's been a week or two since I've used it but previously it was used on USB 2 on an old P55 motherboard and it's now running on a USB 3.0 port on a newer motherboard...which is when i noticed the noticeable warmth...


Yellow FK1 here, room temperature on all sides.
[Though I'm using USB2-Hub, since the mouse didn't work correctly if connected directly to USB3 port of my motherboard (FK1 was randomly stopping working). So FK1->USB2hub->USB3 port.]


----------



## bleets

I took the mouse apart, it isnt the LED itself, there's 3 chips above it that are causing the heat


----------



## popups

It isn't the CPI LED? You could post some pictures...


----------



## bleets

Sheesh good job it's easy to take apart









SW6 is the DPI switch button, D2 is the LED and R6/7/8 is where the heat is seemingly coming from


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Sheesh good job it's easy to take apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW6 is the DPI switch button, D2 is the LED and R6/7/8 is where the heat is seemingly coming from


So the heat is being generated by the RGB LED. Not sure that my original FK or AM give off enough heat to notice, I have to check that. What color/CPI are you using?


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> So the heat is being generated by the RGB LED. Not sure that my original FK or AM give off enough heat to notice, I have to check that. What color/CPI are you using?


No no like i said it seems to be at the R6/7/8 chips above the LED


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I have the kana and the side buttons were the worst ever. Misclicking galore...


I simply removed my side buttons by de-soldering them off. Makes a big difference when using my Kana V2







.


----------



## bleets

Oh dear zowie this doesnt look good...

Email I got from Zowie.
Quote:


> If the mouse has been left on, it can generate some heat. But it shouldn't be cause any damage. Since the sensor emits a laser in order to read movements, it would generate some degree of heat.


Umm...well firstly the heat isnt coming from the sensor and laser? seriously? :|


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> No no like i said it seems to be at the R6/7/8 chips above the LED


Aren't those the resistors for the LED?


----------



## fcman

My FK1 just recently started giving me issues when trying to click the middle mouse button. Makes the clicky noise and everything but the click just refuses to register. Have to basically bang on it to get it to start working.


----------



## broodro0ster

Can you still change the lift off distance on the black and white Zowie FK1?
I can't find this in the manual.


----------



## ramraze

edit: double post. Please delete


----------



## ramraze

Quoting from Ino's review:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> There are methods to adjust LOD on the FK1 similar to how you change the polling rate on it.
> 
> The standard LOD out of the box is adjusted for cloth pads to be around 1.5 - 1.8 mm. However this would mean a higher LOD on a plastic pad (2.2 - 2.4 mm). To enable "plastic mouse pad mode" you have to hold Button 4 and Button 2 (back button on the side and right mouse button) while plugging the FK1 in. This causes the LOD to be around 1.5 - 1.8 mm on a plastic mouse pad (and around 1 mm on a cloth mouse pad)
> 
> To switch back to "cloth mouse pad mode" you have to plug it in while holding Button 4 and Button 1 (back button on the side and left mouse button).
> 
> Now there is also the so called "original mode". This sets the LOD to be on a standard level and therefore should optimize the mouse compatibility for players with special material mousepads. It will have higher LOD than all other settings. So this is useful for those players who prefer a higher LOD (looking at you Dontspamme). You get the "original mode" by holding Button 4, 1 and 2 at the same time while plugging the FK1 in.
> 
> After setting the LOD once you don't have to set it again every time you plug in the mouse, similar to the polling rate. I think it's very nice that Zowie implemented a way to adjust LOD with the FK1 without software. You might not be able to finetune, but I think "low" and "high" LOD should be fine for most players anyway.


----------



## broodro0ster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Quoting from Ino's review:


Thanks! It was for my friend who bought my FK1 (I prefer the FK2 since I always played with the original Diamondback), but the FK1 didn't track with standard LOD on his desktop.
Anyway, his QCK Heavy came in today so the fix is not needed anymore









Oh, and my Hyperglides came in last week. It's more consistent than the original ones since the mouse sits a little higher now. With the stock feet, the mouse would grip in my QCK Heavy sometimes.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodro0ster*
> 
> Thanks! It was for my friend who bought my FK1 (I prefer the FK2 since I always played with the original Diamondback), but the FK1 didn't track with standard LOD on his desktop.
> Anyway, his QCK Heavy came in today so the fix is not needed anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my Hyperglides came in last week. It's more consistent than the original ones since the mouse sits a little higher now. With the stock feet, the mouse would grip in my QCK Heavy sometimes.


Just a PSA on mousefeet: If you put on thicker ones or double stack them, tracking performance probably suffers. I did multiple tests with Zowie stock and Zowie replacement feet and there is virtually no variance/acceleration, but when I put on Corepad skates from a Kinzu which do not fit the molds, there was some negative accel. This is with the black and white FK1.

I just bought one and I love the shape. I thought the solution was to go smaller than the FK2, but I actually like the FK1 more than the FK2.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Hi overclockers!
I've been using the fk1 for 1-2 months now and I've been having some slight wrist pain the last few days. In the past I've used the original Deathadder, Ikari optical and the original Rival and I've never had any wrist problems. As fk1 is my first ambi mouse can I associate my wrist pain with fk1's shape just not being for me? As for the grip I'm using a relaxed palm/claw hybrid.
Any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Hi overclockers!
> I've been using the fk1 for 1-2 months now and I've been having some slight wrist pain the last few days. In the past I've used the original Deathadder, Ikari optical and the original Rival and I've never had any wrist problems. As fk1 is my first ambi mouse can I associate my wrist pain with fk1's shape just not being for me? As for the grip I'm using a relaxed palm/claw hybrid.
> Any input will be greatly appreciated!


It's probably either too low or too thin for your hand, hence the pain. I'd say throw it in the trash and get a proper shape







Go back to DA.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> It's probably either too low or too thin for your hand, hence the pain. I'd say throw it in the trash and get a proper shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to DA.


Thanks ramraze for your quick response! I hate DA's light af omrons now that I tried hunaos. I'm probably just going to wait for zowies EC update with 3360 and hopefully side buttons fix. I guess I'll use my Rival in the meantime!


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> Thanks ramraze for your quick response! I hate DA's light af omrons now that I tried hunaos. I'm probably just going to wait for zowies EC update with 3360 and hopefully side buttons fix. I guess I'll use my Rival in the meantime!


No problem. I mean obviously the FK1 caters to some, so I was kidding. But even as a lover of ambi mice, I don't consider it a particularly good shape for performance. If you want zowie, then yes, go for the EC series which offer better shapes. Rival is still a good option.

I had the same issue when I moved to bigger mice and then years later back to smaller mice etc. Your hand is used to certain points or shapes which allow certain parts of the hand to rest. When suddenly it's taken away, that part goes tense and gives pain. Or the other way around.


----------



## popups

The FK would have been better if they raised the front a few mm, widen the middle and raised the arch at the very rear 1-3mm. The current design is too thin and too low with no proper support for the palm.

I have been trying to use the FK again without the tape I put on the sides and the back; it hasn't been pleasant for my fingers and wrist. I didn't go for the FK1 because I don't want the switches to be so far from my fingertips because that would make it harder to actuate the switches. I will definitely put the tape back on for more width/control.


----------



## koxy

Hi Guys,

I got mine zowie fk1 today (red logo with black scroll wheel) and scroll wheel rattle a lot is anyone experienced similar issue with new zowie by benq fk1 ?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got mine zowie fk1 today (red logo with black scroll wheel) and scroll wheel rattle a lot is anyone experienced similar issue with new zowie by benq fk1 ?


Yes, ive experienced the same with two FK1 by BenQ's....
Really sad...
I guess they should recall the Zowie by benQ for its scroll wheel too


----------



## koxy

Heh, good to know im not alone, anyway fix is pretty simple, piece of paper between huano switch and pice of plastic which hold scroll in place is bit lose there. It's sad have to fix brand new mouse...


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Heh, good to know im not alone, anyway fix is pretty simple, piece of paper between huano switch and pice of plastic which hold scroll in place is bit lose there. It's sad have to fix brand new mouse...


You should return it till you get a 100% proper mice.


----------



## Arttur101

So, my first post here








I bought the FK1 by benq yesterday from a local store and was surprised that I can actually palm it after using EC1. There is a problem that other people seem to have. Scrollwheel rattles very much. If I flick with the mouse its like a weight that goes from side to side. I like the shape, maybe wanna try Za11 because it would maybe be even better for palming. Now the thing is that if I go back to my local store and change this to a new FK there is still possibility that it too have mwheel rattle... Maybe I just go with the ZA11.


----------



## Aventadoor

I suggest that everyone who have a rattling wheel request RMA.
Just so Zowie see the sheer amount of people who has it.


----------



## sfpeterm

If I purchased the mouse from Amazon, should I still use the Zowie website's RMA form?


----------



## m4gg0t

If you got it from Amazon I would try there first as it's easier to get a replacement from them.

Just got a FK1 and my scroll wheel feels weird.


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Oh dear zowie this doesnt look good...
> 
> Email I got from Zowie.
> Umm...well firstly the heat isnt coming from the sensor and laser? seriously? :|


Laser stuff aside my computer is on 24/7 and my mouse has never even been warm to the touch.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> Laser stuff aside my computer is on 24/7 and my mouse has never even been warm to the touch.


Have several computers on 24/7 around the clock and there has never been any mouse from any manufacturer that heats up.

If it happens, then check the USB port of your machine to see what's happening. If it's the PS/2 port then your in trouble.


----------



## takeo

Dear fellow Overclockers

I didn't want to open a new thread for this, so I just posted it here.
I recently ordered myself a Zowie FK1 from Amazon and instead of the new Benq version, they sent me the old one with the white logo.
Now I am wondering, if I should keep the old one or just go for the Benq version.
A lot of people are complaining about the scroll wheel and overall build quality of the Benq version.
What's your opinion on this? Would you get a the new one or just keep the old?

Thank you in advance and kindest regards!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takeo*
> 
> Dear fellow Overclockers
> 
> I didn't want to open a new thread for this, so I just posted it hear.
> I recently ordered myself a Zowie FK1 from Amazon and instead of the new Benq version, they sent me the old one with the white logo.
> Now I am wondering, if I should keep the old one or just go for the Benq version.
> A lot of people are complaining about the scroll wheel and overall build quality of the Benq version.
> What's your opinion on this? Would you get a the new one or just keep the old?
> 
> Thank you in advance and kindest regards!


If yours doesn't have any defects just keep it, they are almost identical anyway. Only real difference left is the mouse wheel which is 24steps on yours and 16 again on BenQ versions.


----------



## cdcd

Since I don't wanna start a new thread I'll simply ask here: Lately my FK1 feels quite "sticky", i.e. it has high initial static friction which makes it difficult to perform small adjustments. I don't think it's due to the pad (Glorious Heavy XL) since it's similarly sticky on my old Razer Mantis. By comparison, my old MX500 does not stick at all. It might also be due to the size of the original feet of the FK1, who knows.

Long story short: I've been thinking about simply getting intellimice 1.1/3.0 feet instead of FK replacements since they're not only smaller (less friction?) but cheaper as well. Question is, should I get the ones from Hyperglide or Hotline Games (competition 0.6mm)?

Edit: Forgot this thread got buried in the Review section. Gunna hijack some other thread then


----------

